# The Long Journey Home



## Universal_narration (Oct 20, 2012)

The unit Starseeker is standing outside the large space lift to take them up to the first long distance exploration vessel, The Wanderer. The 100 men from Starseeker have been divided into the two teams. 50 men leading the procession, following behind them are the many skilled scientists, geologists and officers that will board the Wanderer. 50 men from Starseeker are taking up the rear of the procession.

Either side of the procession there is a horde of people bidding farewell to these brave explorers. Entering the lift you here a collective sigh from the crew. Probably all for different reasons sighs of relief or possibly a sigh to calm them as they leave their home, maybe never to return. The mood feels very somber as it takes a while to finally reach the space station where the Wanderer is docked. You overhear some of the crews’ excitement, some of their doubts, some of their worries. Regardless, Starseeker stands tall and they are proud to be the rock that the others can rely on.

After a little while the commodore takes position on an elevated platform so that he might be heard. Standing beside him is Bartholomew Griffiths, who you all recognize as the pilot to the Wanderer. He is unique amongst men due to his ability to control a huge amount of Paksis all at once. This is important to the function of the Wanderer as the engine is the biggest Paksis engine ever constructed. From what you know he is a little full of himself due to this perk but an approachable man nonetheless. Bart is a bit cowardly but that may be a bonus as after all, if he’s running from danger the ship is safe. The commodore then speaks out to the crowd.  

*“We are about to embark on a journey like no-one has ever seen before. I ask that everyone here, my men and the whole crew to give it their all so that we can bring back to the world knowledge that men have only told in stories up until now. Keep each other close, as we are all we have out there in the vast expanse of space. Do not forget where you have come from, do not forget your training. Remember your family and your friends back home. Keep them in your mind to drive you forward and we shall return one day from this dangerous mission. I will see you all on board the ship!

Remember, it takes work to learn how to live, dying is easy! Now let’s set off!”* 

Somehow the commodore timed this perfectly because as soon as he finishes the lift stops. The doors open to the docking walkway. All the crew and the Starseeker contingent start to move off into the ship. You know squad assignments will happen soon but you have a brief moment of respite to take in the scenery before reporting to the main military hall. 









*OOC:*


 At this point I ask just everyone post a little bit of how their characters have reacted to the situation and what they do as they enter the ship. Tonight I will be on extra posting duty so the first bit of the game might go fairly quick.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Oct 20, 2012)

Mikhail is trying to hide his excitement suddenly feeling like he is 18 years old again graduating from the academy. Feeling like past 13 years of his life were just a nightmare.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Oct 20, 2012)

Arthur was positively giddy, the wanderer was an exciting concept, but finally getting to board was thrilling. Brand new challenges awaited. He attempted to contain his excitement only his eccentric smile breaking his otherwise calm demeanour.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Alexander tapped his feet against the metal of the docking walkway, and grunted quietly as he looked at the floor. After a brief moment of pensive thought, he reaches for an Edelweiss flower looped through his lapel, sighing softly before looking back up again. After that, he moved with the crowd - even though he stood a full head and a half over many of the less bulky researchers scurrying around - and made towards the exit closest to the military mustering point.


----------



## Ray Ray (Oct 20, 2012)

Adjusting the sleeves of his clothing, Raymond remained calm; if you didn't know him, you wouldn't know there was fear in his eyes. But there was, no question, to those that could read him. Perhaps not much, but it was there.

 Space...Mr Morrissette what were you thinkin', ey? You're no Buzz Lightyear! Speaking of Buzz where has Rey got to? This crowd is huge...How difficult can it be to find -me- in a crowd? 

He took a few moments to survey the people and environment around him, stoic in his gaze, fingers playing slightly with the end of his braid. He only hoped he ended up with a team that appreciated his broad vintage war film knowledge. That would totally and unequivocally make his day, especially with his sister beside him, simply so he could rub it in her face.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 20, 2012)

Alexandra buzzed with excitement. The sheer electric thrill enough to set her heart racing. The commodore's speech fell on the deaf ears of a distracted mind. Clamping her arms to her side to avoid from vibrating into others she could barely contain her racing thoughts.   Que sera sera huh? No way am I here on a gang way to get on a ship into deep space. Mother forgive me, I may well never see you again but nothing will kill this feeling, this piping adrenaline of tension at the base of my skull. Space. I'm coming for you, don't dare hold back. I don't want to miss one delicious moment that you have to offer.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


ghost stood gazing at the starship, hand ever restful on his sidearm. Even for this he couldn't completely disarm himself, he was already anxious as his twins were both taken away and already placed on board this monstrous structure. Not giving anything away, gaze distant, he followed the procession.







 Will this be enough? Will I finally forget *tch* I doubt it


----------



## Universal_narration (Oct 21, 2012)

All the military personal from Starseeker arrived into the main military hall on time. During the meeting the Commodore assigned everyone their squads. Each squad has their own room where all their members will be stay. In the meeting all members were briefed on major locations and where to pick up their gear when leaving the ship. Meal times as well as R&R for each squad was determined for each squad.

After the meeting you were all ordered to place your belongings in your rooms and acquaint yourselves with your squad members.

Major locations:
Airlock
Vehicle Bay
Each of the major wings
Paksis Chamber
The Bridge
Mess Hall
Soldier Dorms
Officers quarters

Echo, Shock trooper squad: 
Alexander Bauhdric - Captain
Raymond Morrissette
Rey Morrissette 
Arthur Campbell

Sierra, Mobile Recon Squad:
'Ghost' - Captain
J. D. Tsuba
Aleksandra Zhukova
Mikhail Zhukov


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Oct 21, 2012)

Tsuba casually walked through the imposing interior of the wanderer, remarking to any who could hear him about the engineering magnificence around them.  Being a sensible man, he had studied the layout of the ship previous to setting a foot upon it, so knew his way around. As he made his way to the Mess Hall, where he assumed he would find the rest of his team he suddenly found himself at the Airlock.
"well this isn't right... somebody must have moved the Mess Hall." He muttered irritably to himself.
Thankfully not a minute passed before a few members from his team stumbled upon him anyway and together they made their way to the ‘new’ location of the Mess.
"Very nice to meet you all, naturally I am aware of your names, but if you could remind me so I can put faces to them I would appreciate it"


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 21, 2012)

Alexander marched himself down to the mess-hall, head held high as he walked through the bright steel of the newly constructed ship. Still, he was not above using a map, and at every other junction he pulled one out from his chest pocket, and consulted it carefully, just to make sure he would not loose himself in the labyrinth that was this ship's corridors.

Still, in decent time he made himself to the mess-hall, his form easily recognisable above the other men and women in the hall; and members of Starseeker would no-doubt remember him from their join training together planetside. Carefully avoiding other people moving around the mess hall, he sat himself down, and placed the unit file on the desk. As he waited for his unit, he read through his unit, and committed to memory their names, and specialisations, while just trying to take in as much as he could about their service records. Out here, previous achievements will be outperformed; but names were never to be forgotten.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Oct 21, 2012)

Arthur strolled around the ship content to take in his surroundings eventually winding up in the mess hall due to the flow of people.
  I guess I better find my squad, I wouldn't want to give a bad first impression by being late 

Alexander was his captain, now if only he could remember what he looked like...
He spotted a giant of a man, clearly sitting, but even so matching the height of most of those around him. He remembered now.

As he headed over he smiled wryly. They were complete opposites,  his own 5'10 height, deeply tanned skin, and pitch black hair, contrasted sharply with his captains'. 

As he reached the table and sat opposite Alexander he pulled a loose salute.
*"Arthur Campbell reporting in sir"*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 21, 2012)

J. D. Tsuba said:


> "Very nice to meet you all, naturally I am aware of your names, but if you could remind me so I can put faces to them I would appreciate it"



*"Hi I'm Alexandra Zukova, You're J.D Tsuba right? I Read your thesis on cross astronomic pathways and stellar mapping while I was at Tokyo U, amazingly written and your calculations were sublime, I was doing Linguistics at the time but I always wanted to be in space Tell me..." *

Alexandra continued to ramble for a while about galactic phase shift and gravitational tilt. 








*OOC:*


A conversation I'm sure Mr Tsuba is well capable of holding as well.





 
After a while she remembered her surroundings.
*"Oh hello Misha, same squad eh? That's a surprise. I didn't honestly think you were cut out for space." * She said teasingly * "Is our squad leader here yet?" *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Oct 21, 2012)

*Yes nice surprise indeed.*

 NOOOOOOOOO!........NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 21, 2012)

As he walks towards the mess hall, Ghost takes in all his surroundings. Learning his way around and remembering all the details of the multitude of corridors. His meeting with the commodore still fresh in his mind.

Upon reaching the mess hall he spots three figures whose faces match those in the files he was given. He walks over stands by the table, rests his hand on the table top and leans in.

*My name is 'Ghost', I'll be your squad captain. I'll be perfectly clear and I expect you to remember this as I will not repeat it. As your captain I expect full co-operation without second guessing, if I order you to run you run, I order you to engage you engage. **His face turns stern, his empty eyes taking in each of the three members* *If I order you to leave someone behind you leave that person behind.*

*This is not the academy, nor is this a pleasure cruise. I will not hold your hand through this. If you fall behind expect to be left behind. *

 They look green, even náive, I hope I'm wrong 

Taking a step back he stands next to the squad members. *Any questions?*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 21, 2012)

*"Sir, No, sir"* Barked Alexandra snapping to attention.
 He seems a little morose, but what would you expect from a grizzled veteran. At least he seems to have a high level of professional standards.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 21, 2012)

Alexander looked up as Arthur approached, and recognised his face from the file in-front of him. A smile appeared on his face as he brought his hand up to salute the Englishman, standing up to greet the experienced explosives expert.

*"A pleasure to meet you, Mr Campbell! I am Alexander Bauhdric, youngest of the Bauhdric family; but my youth is no disadvantage to me, for I am no less privy to the excellent genetic and moral fibre that has been passed down the Bauhdric line for generations!*

He tilted his head up, a proud look on his face; and any observer could _swear_ that his military jacket was about to split due to his flexing pectorals. Regardless, he held his hand out for Arthur to shake, a rather firm grip greeting any brave enough to accept his offer, his eyes gazing into Arthur's with a proud stare

*Tell me, have you seen the Morrissette's at all? I hope to meet them before we have to get into launch positions. They will be your fellow Landsknecht's in this enduring and highly competent squadron!*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Oct 21, 2012)

Arthur took Alexanders' offered hand and slightly regretted afterward. Removing his hand from the Germans' vice-like grip letting no sign of his discomfort show.
* The pleasure's all mine. As to the location of the Morrissettes I am unsure.* 
He paused to regard his captain 
* I have to say though it's been a while since I've been a member of shock trooper squadron. How do you intend to command us may I ask?*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 21, 2012)

Alexander let go of Arthur's hand, content with his new squadmate's integrity for now, before sitting down.

*"I intend to command you well, Arthur. I hope that you will trust me to make the right calls, and to protect you in the heat of battle. In return, I promise that every muscle of my being, from my unassuming-yet-hardened deltoid's to brilliant and bold biceps, will be primed for the very purpose of keeping you all alive, and give you the time to perform your own duties to this ship!"*

He almost seems to be resisting his own better nature, his impeccable muscles almost constrained by the hardy uniform he felt he had to wear, burning to tear free from such obscuring frivolity.

*"As far as stratagem is concerned, I need to see the rest of the squad before I know for sure. However, the records suggest we have a good mix of demolition experts and tactical appraisal. I plan to make the most of those advantages."*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 21, 2012)

*Turning towards Alexandra*

*So the report I received informed me you are a close combat infiltration specialist. Care to elaborate on that? What skills do you have? What experience?*

His eyes never leaving alexandra's for a second, Ghost has seen enough to know when people are lying or trying to impress. He intended to get a measure of all his squad, ensuring maximum mission success.


----------



## Ray Ray (Oct 21, 2012)

*"Ey, Ah, That'd be Morrissette in the singular for now..." 
*Came a voice as Raymond entered the room, map in hand as he checked he was indeed in the correct place. The part of the conversation he'd overheard certainly seemed to confirm that.
*"Mr Baudric and Mr Campbell, I presume? Raymond Morrissette, pleased to make your formal acquaintance. You haven't seen someone who looks exactly like me walk this way, ey?"*
He had a somewhat muscular, though strangely androgynous build; him and his as of right now missing sister, truly were completely identical apart from gender (and even on that front, it was still difficult to ascertain) For all they knew, 'he' could easily be Rey herself.









*OOC:*


Yes, 'Ey' will feature at the end of pretty much every question. I will endeavor to be a Canadian stereotype.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 21, 2012)

Alexandra responded crisply and to the point as she had learnt to do in her years of soldiering. 

*"I was a Lieutenant in the 31st paratroopers, Russian military, as I'm sure the dossier says. In that year I was sent on missions both behind and around enemy lines operating mainly without support and additional information. Stealth was key and each mission was swift, though not all successful. I remained In service for another six and a half years. During those years I had to show aptitude for  impersonation, information gathering, seduction, stealth and ruthlessness in the name of duty. Unless you have been briefed I am not at liberty to divulge the details of the missions I was sent on in those years, sir." *

She paused there for a moment ready at attention, waiting to see if her officer had indeed been briefed.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 21, 2012)

His look never faltered, his expression remained neutral as Ghost took in all the details. 

*No I have not been briefed on your missions before you joined up, nor do I seek that information. I don't base my judgements on what I hear or read but on what I see. *

*I do have one more question though. Will you follow my command even if I order you to leave your sibling behind?*

His eyes narrow but the rest of his face remains unchanged.









*OOC:*


I'm pretty sure your brother and sister, but I'm not 100%. If you are I'm sure it would have been mentioned in the dossier so forgive me if it's wrong ^^


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 21, 2012)

Alexandra looked at him for a second.

*"I can't honestly answer that question sir. I have no idea what I'd do if given that order, I'm sure depending on many variables many things could happen but right now I couldn't be sure, sir*

She pauses for a second.

*"If the offer still stands then I do have a question for you, sir."*









*OOC:*


 Indeed


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Oct 22, 2012)

Arthur was relieved Ray had turned up. He was pretty sure the clothes Alexander was wearing were too small for his frame, and judging by his manner of speaking he wasn't sure it was an accident.

 Come on man, he must know what he's doing he's your captain after all. After all I guess a strong physique would be incredibly useful in the military 

He maintained his composure and turned to Ray.

* Pleased to meet you Ray, and no I haven't seen what I presume is your twin. I doubt they'll be too much longer as our captain is rather hard to miss. Take a seat. I'm sure Captain Bauhdric knows what you're capable of  but I remain in the dark*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 22, 2012)

Briefly an eyebrow raises but it is quickly shifted back into position.

*The offer does still stand private, what is it you want to know? Though I am not obliged to answer.*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 22, 2012)

A very sombre look comes over her face and she makes a point of looking directly into his eyes. She holds the contact as she asks

*"Are you prepared to die sir?"*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Oct 22, 2012)

*"I did not think they could handle us in stereo Just yet"*
A voice came out as the other Morisette appeared, sitting on the edge of the nearest surface with a bright smile as eyes regarded their team and the other, just happening to pick the best spot for a view of the other's as she turned to her twin.
*How are you my dear sibling?*
She looked quite similar to her brother with any differences hidden by careful wardrobe choices by the two of them, sometimes it paid to look as identical as possible.
*"I hope my brother has not been to much of a trouble, please tell me he hasn't talked about his old war movie collection yet I swear we would be here all night"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 22, 2012)

His gaze meets alexandra'a and does not falter

*I was prepared to die the second I signed my life away. But I still have work to do and will not rest until it is finished.*

His calm composure falters slightly, and for the briefest of seconds the empty eyes show something more, something a little more sinister. The moment passes and his face returns to it's expressionless demeanor.

*I would think any who are not prepared to die should not have signed up to be soldiers in the first place.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Oct 22, 2012)

*"You wouldn't know culture if it hit you in the face, Rey. I'm sure these fine gentlemen are -very- interested in vintage cinematography. Well, more interested in it than, say, Alpacas."* He mused.

*"Shouldn't our discussion be more one of tactics? What do we do? What do you do? Where do you want me with the heavy artillery?"* He directed the questions to the whole group.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Oct 22, 2012)

*"Aplacas are adorable and everyone should have one in their life, you are just jealous"
* she replied with a mock pout, quickly turning back to a serious tone as quickly as she left.

*"That will also depend on the mission, you can't start talking strategy before you understand the scenario"*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 22, 2012)

Alexandra keeps the gaze but a profound sadness wells in her eyes for a moment and springs back to a cheery bright sheen.

*"I can understand that sir."* 

 I knew someone like this once before...damn, oh well perhaps I can fix him.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 22, 2012)

Alexander looks at the pair before them, one eye-brow raised as he examined the nearly-identical twins. He was starting to work out which was which, but that knowledge was based largely on the genders they gave each other. Working out which was which would take time.

*"So you two are the Morrissette siblings? I must admit, the report was a little vague about your specialities; heavy weapons and tactical analysis, am I correct?"*

He doesn't even try to pin one roll on a particular sibling, knowing full well he'd probably get it wrong. Either way, he looks over the new team-mates. So young, especially compared to him and Arthur.

 I'll have to look after these two...I have a feeling they have a bit more to learn about deep combat. Still, with any luck, such knowledge will be unnecessary for our peaceful endeavour!


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Oct 22, 2012)

Mikhail who up until now was leaning against a wall decided to break the silence.

*We haven't even left the planet yet and you two are already planing your funerals. Is it going to be a private event or are me and mister scientist also invited.Although in our line of work we might end up sharing a mass grave. Don't worry I don't snore when I am dead. *


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 22, 2012)

What was that just now, regret? Pain? Or something else? At least she's not as green as I thought, and used to working alone that could be beneficial. 

*Now if you two would mind telling me about your experience and skills we can draw a close to this first meeting. Again I've been given a small summary but I need to know more if I'm to lead you successfully.*

His attention moving away from Alexandra and now fully focussing on the remaining squad members. Ghost's expression remains unchanged at the comment by Mikhail and his focus remains on him.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Oct 22, 2012)

> I would think any who are not prepared to die should not have signed up to be soldiers in the first place.




At the first chance to talk about himself J.D. starts once more on a lengthy, not uncomplicated monologue about his times at the university and his work into theoretical physics and its applications to their mission.

*Now I know I may seem intellectually imposing, but I assure you, once you get to know me, I will be the best friend you know.  I value honour highly, especially amongst warriors such as yourselves, but do not get the wrong impression. Unlike our seemingly fearless captain, I will NOT die out here, and I will NOT willingly kill, unless my primary directive of not dying is questioned by my circumstances.*

At this J.D. sits down heavily and stares directly at Ghost, seemingly offended by his earlier comment


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 22, 2012)

Staring back at J.D.

*You do understand why you're here soldier do you not? We're security detail for this vessel, this means our primary objective is the protection of the crew of this vessel. Should that require us to kill then I expect you to follow your orders, if you feel uncomfortable doing so I suggest you talk to the commodore and opt out of security detail. *

*Tell me soldier, why did you join the security force if not to protect? What did you think you was signing up for?*

 Great a peace monger. Not something I need in my squad.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Oct 22, 2012)

*"Paxis modification is my specialty"* she said with a flick of her wrist, as if that would do anything *"Find the enemy, pin them down, bring your allies to bear and..."* she made a gun with her fingers *"Bang"*

She paused for a moment to compose herself *"Of Course I hope it does not come to that, I have training in negotiation and analysis"* she added, going back to that soft bright smile.


----------



## Ray Ray (Oct 22, 2012)

*"Ey, you're not the one thats supposed to make things go bang. I'm the heavy weapons specialist. Rey may think she packs a punch, but put me on the back of a mounted turret and nothing will get within 20 metres of me alive guaranteed Mr. Baudric, I'll bet my special edition Zulu on it!"* He grinned proudly, Hand forming a gun in an identical motion to Rey.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Oct 22, 2012)

*As I understood, we are an exploration vessel, that is why I joined this crew. I am part of the security contingent because I am skilled at analyzing and manipulating battle. Do not worry commander, I know I may not sound like the kind of soldier you want on this mission, but I will not willingly let any of you die.  There are more ways to protect people than simple murder.*

 This 'Commander' better not get me killed.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 22, 2012)

*So I have an infiltrator and a manipulator, that just leaves you mikhail. what do you bring to the team? All I've been told is weapon support and troop transport.*

Ghost takes a seat, placing his chin on joined hands.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Oct 22, 2012)

Mikhail looked at the captain never leaving his position supporting the ships hull. 


*Well how do I put it? I drive tanks. I sometimes swim tanks. I have also been known on occasions to fly said tanks. I have a knack for re appropriating enemy tech and I also make some damn good cocktails. As for my experience I took part in that scrape in North Korea bout ten years ago, shot some pirates in Somalia afterwards and then joined spooks. Everything else is classified I am afraid.*

 Now thinking about it I did conquer all the elements with my tank so space does seem to be the next logical step.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 22, 2012)

*Extraction then. To fill you in on my role I act as long range support, sniper. I'm yet to see a target I cannot hit. *

*Our squad's role is recon, we will be the first into unknown territory and we will be the ones responsible for providing accurate intel for the other squads. Should the need arise. *

*As recon we will only engage smaller groups of hostiles, again if the need arises. If we face a larger force then anticipated we will withdraw. We can no longer perform our duty if we die.*

*Our first priority is the protection of the civilians on this vessel. I'm sure you were picked for a reason, but you have not shown me why you were picked just yet.*

*I'm going to ensure you are prepared for most eventualities, this includes regular training, both individual and squad based. This may be in the form of individual tasks or scenarios. *

*After I have seen you all in action and evaluated your skills for myself I will pick one to act as my second. This is in case I am incapacitated or worst. At that time I expect you to follow their orders as if they were my own.*

*Let us hope this journey proves uneventful.*

*Understood?*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 23, 2012)

*"Sir, yes, sir"* Alexandra said smartly saluting. She then turned on her heel and marched to Sierra squads quarters to begin arranging her belongings and equipment. 









*OOC:*


Where these meetings were totally supposed to take place.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah heavy weapons, they never usually appreciate the finer points of their craft, still there's always hope... 
*Paxis you say? I've heard a lot about it recently, as much as my curiosity is piqued It'll have to wait. *

He turned to Alexander, smiled and gestured to the twins

*So captain here we all are; shock trooper squad echo. I don't suppose you feel like saying a few words at our innaugral meeting?*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Oct 23, 2012)

Mikhail stops smiling and straightens up abandoning ships hull in its struggle against gravity.

*Crystal clear sir!*

He proceeds to follow his sister to the quarters.

 I wander if having briefings in a bar is a local tradition or something.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 23, 2012)

Ghost salutes the squad as they move off but does not leave the mess hall.

 *I can't believe how similar we are, I hate myself for it. But what else can I do?**a slight grimace crosses his face, he quickly regains composure**No, I am not like him, I never will be.* 

Calming his thoughts and mind, 'Ghost' starts to move off but the sierra quarters is not his destination. There is something else he must do first.









*OOC:*


This meeting was meant to be in sierra quarters? I was just following the crowd and the mess hall seemed more interesting =D


----------



## Universal_narration (Oct 23, 2012)

You all suddenly hear an alarm go off.

*"Take off in T mins 10 minutes, all bridge personnel attend to your stations. T minus 10 minutes.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 23, 2012)

Arriving at sierra quarters, with 5 minutes on the countdown Ghost goes about checking his gear. He meticulously checks each piece of equipment. Spending more time on two disassembled guns in cases. After finishing his checks the countdown reaches 30 seconds. He straps himself in, rests his head on the back of the chair, closes his eyes and seems as if he's asleep.

 Well here goes nothing


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 23, 2012)

Alexander opens his mouth, ready to make some inspiring speech; it would include references to his amazing pedigree, and the valour that he would expect from his soldiers. However, it appears that the timetable had another view as an alarm stops him from uttering a word. Sighing, he scratched the back of his head. Smiling, he then grunted, and in the time it would take to blink, his jacket appeared to slip off, leaving him in his thin under-vest. Growling, he tensed his iron-cast biceps, and made them bulge to their maximum, posing in a typical weightlifters pose.

*"I make this simple vow. So long as my impenetrable and glorious muscles continue to function, I will lead you to victory! If you doubt our chances of success, merely look up this sublime specimen of masculinity, and see the untamed inferno of hope! Now soldiers, get to your stations!"*

Drawing himself to attention, he then saluted his squad, before making a "Light" jog to his battle-station, putting his jacket back on as he did.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Oct 23, 2012)

Mikhail quickly checked his gear in the quarters and ran to the vehicle bay. To check up on the "Snowdrop". Satisfied he sprinted back to the quarters and strapped in with less then a minute to spare a small grin never leaving his face. 

 Final frontier ,eh?Well what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 24, 2012)

Alexandra buckles down near ecstatic with glee.

 Finally a countdown, a t minus, a level of unprecedented anticipation. I'm really glad I took that Gastric balancer for the G forces.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Oct 24, 2012)

Absentmindedly JD made his way to his quarters, wondering what trajectory the pilots had chosen on, and exactly how many G's they were likely to experience

As he strapped himself in and the countdown reached its climax a thought suddenly struck him.

 If we are going to be travelling at speeds at any percentage of the speed of light, which we must if we are to get anywhere, the time dilation involved will probably mean everyone here will have died from old age by the time we get back

that would be sad if I had anyone to miss.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Oct 24, 2012)

Collecting himself after Alexanders' outburst Arthur made his way to the squads quarters and strapped himself in. He felt a pang of excitement as he contemplated the propulsion of the ship and what challenges they would be facing before the week was up.

 Alright then, let's see what this thing can do...


----------



## Ray Ray (Oct 24, 2012)

He looked somewhat bewildered after Alexander's 'speech', though shrugged it off, as he contemplated the more immediate matter at hand, the impending countdown. He raced to their quarters (Or rather, followed Arthur, Because he looked like he knew where he was going) and strapped himself in without a word, gulping slightly.

 Imfineimfineimfineimfineimfine. Should I ask someone to hold my hand? No. No thats not manly at all, what the hell Raymond. Suck it up Raymond. YOU'RE A REAL MAN. A. REAL. MAN.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Oct 24, 2012)

She followed, humming to herself with a chuckle at the quite interesting attempt at inspiring the troops and pausing to take it all in, she could practically feel the hum of the paxis core of the ship in her bones, turning to her brother and placing a hand on his shoulder

*"Itll be all right, after all We are here together... and hell maybe someone out there in space might like your terrible taste in movies"* she teased before strapping herself in.


----------



## Universal_narration (Oct 25, 2012)

The countdown comes to its climax, you all feel yourselves jolt back in your seats. About half an hour later the ship comes to a sudden stop. You all gather yourselves and start getting used to your rooms. A few moments later the ship shudders then a loud crash rings out. The alarm goes off again but this time you hear the commodore's voice on the comm.

*"All squads to their battlestations, this is not a drill, I repeat this is not a drill.*

@ squad leaders:


Spoiler



In your comm pieces you hear: * Squad Echo and Sierra you are to suit up and be dispatched onto the surface of the ship, we have bogeys incoming. *


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 25, 2012)

Alexander was rather peacefully arranging what little he owned in his locker. As the ship shuddered, he grabbed on to the nearby storage locker, using his other hand to keep a picture of his family stable. Making a mental note to find somewhere more secure for the photo, he grasped his ear, covering his micro-bead to listen to an order. His face went white.

 Oh god. What heathens await us? 

He brought himself up to full height, and looked over the rest of the room, facing his team.

*Echo Squad! Fall in! This is not a drill! We are to suit up! Follow me to the armoury, double time!*

Offering them a very quick salute, he then turned, and made a slow jog to the door, turning his head to make sure his team was following him every now and again.


----------



## Universal_narration (Oct 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Just a note, like I said prior all squads are bunking in the same room. So there is 2 sets of bunks for Echo squad for all 4 of you. Same with Sierra squad. Basically each room has a the squad title on the door but everyone in that squad stays there.

As for the micro-beads, all of you have them and can communicate with each other. The spoiler tagged commands were only sent to the squad leaders though.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 25, 2012)

Universal_narration said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just a note, like I said prior all squads are bunking in the same room. So there is 2 sets of bunks for Echo squad for all 4 of you. Same with Sierra squad. Basically each room has a the squad title on the door but everyone in that squad stays there.
> ...




Thankyou! Sorry, my bad. Should have remembered that! ^^* Will quickly edit my post.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 25, 2012)

Ghost was sat on his bunk cleaning his rifles. After he was satisifed he practiced putting them together, with excellent precision. Almost as quick as it was assembled Ghost dissembled his rifle. The alarm then sounds and Ghost receives his orders.

 Already? Technology *tch* 

*Sierra, fall in. Time to suit up people, show me what you've got. We've received our orders and we're to head towards the armoury immediately. We have an unknown force closing in, we're to assume they are hostile and we will engage if neccessary. We will not be operating alone, this is not a recon mission, we will be teamed up with echo.*

*Follow my orders, remember your training, and prepare for the worst. I want no slip ups on our first mission. AM I CLEAR SIERRA?*

As he's issuing the orders Ghost re-assembles both his rifles quicker then before, and leads the squad out of Sierra quarters.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Oct 25, 2012)

Mikhail quickly grabbed his gear and stood near the exit waiting for captain to finish his speech.

*Yes,sir! Can we go save the ship now?*


 Damn it universe that was not a challenge. 10 minutes till mission went to hell? I think this is new personal best right here. And if we jumped then what the hell is attacking us?! I really hope its not North Koreans.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Oct 25, 2012)

Arthur steadied himself as the ship calmed

*Yes sir!*

He saluted and strode after Alexander keeping up as best he could, his previously excited expression replaced by one of intense seriousness.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Oct 25, 2012)

*Hmm this could be a good chance to get to grips with my MDA Suit. I imagine something broke under the strain of escaping earths gravity, nothing to worry about.*

...he lied to himself


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 26, 2012)

Alexandra did not pause to respond properly, she simply saluted briefly before making her way to the armoury.

 What in the hell is going on here? What kind of forces could there possibly be to fight out here in space... surely not...


----------



## Ray Ray (Oct 26, 2012)

Problems already? This can't bode well... 

Raymond rose from his seat as their squad leader gave the order, giving him only a short nod, as if trying to mask a rush of emotion. As he stood up he grabbed his sister's hand for a moment, squeezed hard, then let go as he followed Alexander's lead.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Oct 27, 2012)

Ray paused slightly and smile at the show of of affection from her brother, following after him, taking out a palmtop and quickly doing some loadouts.

 Defensive mission so focus on holding the line, paxis enhancements on Raymond to provide covering support... Alexander could only have been that massive alpha from training so make sure he has defensive protocols... 

Her mind was busy with thought, using her brother to guide the way and make sure she didn't bump into anything as she tried out various modifications.


----------



## Universal_narration (Oct 27, 2012)

Both teams reach the armoury at approximately the same time. When you arrive there is a lady standing there arranging the field gear. She notices each of the captains and stands to attention.

* "Meia Hoffman reporting for duty. I've been told Echo squad will be taking the port side defences and Sierra the Starboard. Though you can't do that without some weaponry, I am ship quartermaster. Good to see you are all rearing to go!" *

Meia has short dyed blue hair down to her shoulders, slight of build though muscular for a woman. She has a British flag on her shoulder to denote her allegiance, on her other shoulder you see she has the Starseeker emblem. Though her rank denotes her as being part of the on board crew of which there are three squads. They are trained to fight though it is not their primary purpose.









*OOC:*


 In your next posts please post your load out at the end of it, you may still also talk amongst your team or to Meia while doing so if you wish.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 27, 2012)

Upon arrival Ghost gives a nod to alexander, acknowleging his position as echo's captain. As he walks to his suit, he turns to Meia.

*So do we know what it is we're fighting? *

As he waits on a response he checks his suit, though not a speciality of his Ghost always checks his equipment. Force of habit. Taking hold of both his rifles, his sidearm and the additional equipment 'Pinpoint' he turns to meia, suited, and awaits her reply. 

As he clips the final part of his Chi suit into place, leaving only his helmet off a small figure appears on his shoulder. She appears to be slim build, her uniform matching ghost's Chi suit. She turns to everyone, with a beaming smile.

*Hi everyone, I'm Ghost's Sniper and reconnaisance assisting hologram. But you can call me Sarah.*

After that she turns, pulls a phony salute, whilst winking she sticks out her tongue and hugs Ghost's face, to which he just grunts. 









*OOC:*


For clarification, I have an advanced rifle, a standard pistol, tracker, advanced skill: bravery and Pinpoint, loadout 55 in a Chi suit. As for sarah, think very much cortana from Halo =D. When it comes to her speech I will always put it in italics, it's not a brilliant way to distinguish between the two but I'm open to ideas about a better way ^^


----------



## Universal_narration (Oct 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Check the weapon section of the pdfs, there they have the costs and the stats for each weapon. There are currently no different ammo types, we just use the one type. 







Meia looks at 'Ghost' a little worried.

*"I don't know too much sir. Just that they seem to be purely mechanical based beings that aren't replying to the bridge for any reason. They have minimal firepower however all their units carry large claws to tear apart their targets I assume. Carol mentioned that there was a few that had larger guns which are what hit us earlier. Bart will formulate a damage report soon but he is more concerned with evasive manoeuvres at this instance."*

She nods. Then returns to equipping 'Ghost' with his apparels.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 27, 2012)

Whilst suiting.

*Calm down Meia, our first priority is the protection of the civilians on this vessel, you can rest assured that whilst at least one of my squad stands we will do everything in our power to fulfill this duty.*

On his shoulder, grinning

*He's a real sweetheart when you get to know him*

After which Sarah giggles, at the comment Ghost swings his head around and knocks her off his shoulder, quickly sarah reacts and grabs hold of his shoulder.

*Hey, that's mean ghost **with a pout*

Ghost turning away, ignoring the comment. 

*Other then the claws does the machinery have any other defining characteristics? Something I can use as a target?*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Oct 29, 2012)

As J.D. entered the armoury, all his worries vanished as he sighted the paxis suits on the walls.  The most advanced technology he had ever seen, and he was about to get his hands on one! Wondering if he would be allowed to tweak his suit later, he followed his captain over to the quartermaster and began examining the suits.

*Hmm, Meia is it? I must say I am impressed with your range of equipment here, I think for my purposes though I shall like to have....*

He leant in close to whisper in her ear. This continued for some time while a smile played across his face, obviously excited to reveal his choice to his crew members and show off a little.

After the hushed conversation Meia (herself with a little grin on her face) rummaged for a bit and pulled out a box labelled J.D.T.  Inside was a small laser pistol of fairly standard design and a paxis suit. As he donned his armour and turned it on, there came a hum as the paxis core warmed up, slowly his suit started arcing around him, purple sparks flying from here to there across his chest. After a few seconds it was humming at a regular pitch and he had gained an aura of purple lightning, it was gaudy to say the least, but he seemed rather pleased with it.

*Well captain, what do you think? Magnificent, no?*









*OOC:*


Load out:
Epsilon lightning paxis armour with a purple paxis core and control rod


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Oct 29, 2012)

Mikhail quickly pushed through the slowly forming line, adrenaline slowly working its way through his system.He addressed Meia talking in short bursts.

*I would like an Alfa suit, a pistol, and a knife. Takeaway please. *

Mikhail grabbed his equipment and started hastily putting on the armor turning towards his squad mates while doing so.

*I really hope captain, that you and Sarah are going to invite us to your wedding, and yes Mr. Tsuba your fashion sense is beyond any complements, but horrible space robots. Trying to kill us all. Right now. Have to go.  *

He did last check on the suit and ran out of the room and down the corridor to the hangar hoping that the crew there already prepared the "Snowdrop" for deployment. Mikhail had a strict policy about people or things trying to kill him. It involved large amounts of heavy explosive ordinance.









*OOC:*


 Wasn't sure if I had to ask for vehicle load out in the armory or in the hangar. Anyway I will go with a: Pistol, Dagger, Major Repair kit, Anti Tank Gun, Smoke Launcher, Paksis booster, Missile Pod. For the extra 5 points I would like to get a teddy bear to hang in the drivers compartment.

Andy I think a sudden drop in emo levels will be enough of an indicator to tell the two of them apart.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 29, 2012)

Taking one look at J.D's suit, his expressions as usual doesn't change. Sarah starts giggling and turns to mikhail

*I'm sure you'll all be invited, see ghost I told you we make a good couple.*

Ghost grunts in mild annoyance but continues his preparations. He then turns to J.D.

*It looks interesting, but I don't feel it would be suitable for stealth. Keep it up Sarah and you'll end up deactivated before we even begin. Do I make myself clear?*

Sarah doesn't seem happy about this, but she turns away and remains subdued for the moment. She knows she can push Ghost but she also knows that he means what he says. Ghost also watches as Mikhail leaves, a look of annoyance on his face, as his squad member runs off without giving him any details.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 29, 2012)

Alexander returns the nod to Ghost, a determined look on his rocky features, as he marched over to Meia. As the captain of Sierra squad, Ghost had his own team to look after right now; pleasantries would have to wait. He let other people fill out their load-outs first, letting them get their equipment, before finally piping up himself.

*Greetings Ms Hoffman. I request the Paladin-variant Alpha suit with power-fists. There's probably only one on the ship big enough for me.*

He worked out his muscles as he looked upon his armour; fitting for a knight of old. Its re-enforced metal plates served only to mirror his own finely tuned musculature, while it's slightly bulky fists rested at ease for now, waiting to be piloted.

*Echo team! Suit up! To remove ambiguity, we are defending the port-side! No threat will make it to the blessed hull of our vessel! I will show them the Hop Gar technique that has been passed down the Bauhdric line for generations!*

He then starts to get his equipment on, the 7ft man only growing more gigantic as his ripped physique was wrapped in the heavy plates of the Paladin  suit.









*OOC:*


Suit: Alpha 75Pt
Paladin Armour: 15
Power fist: 15
Advanced skill – Willpower: 10
Advanced skill – Upper body: 10
Medical kit: 5
Smoke grenade: 5
Flamer: 15

Question: Does cover stack if it's from two different Sources? My trait gives me a perminant 1 cover, does that stack with the Paladin's cover bonus?


----------



## Ray_Ray (Oct 29, 2012)

*"You don't get much from your companions by threatening violence, if he is being to mean to you perhaps I can take you off his hands"* 

Rey spoke with a soft smile as she entered the room, heading over the the armory as she spoke to Meia her expression not changing as she listed a similar load out to J.D.

*"Similar to my Captain you will be able to tell my armor apart, it should be the modified epsilon rig with a versatile Paksis core system. There should be a set of attachments to go with them so please bring both boxes of them. I will fit them once I have the armor itself. *

She paused considering the situation as she looked at the weapon racks trying to figure out what she should suggest for Raymond, eventually speaking out.

*Finally how big are the targets... we have anti tank weaponry but if they move too quickly it will be useless?"* She asked anyone who was in the room or listening, thinking more for her brother than herself.

She stepped into the armor as it encased her, compared to the hulk of her commander or brother in armor she looked quite small, moving her attention to a set of two boxes containing smaller core's, inserting them into slots in her armor as she hummed, leaving 1/2 of them in their containers.

*"Alexander Sir would you rather we deployed immediately or waited to deploy as a squad?"* she asked *"I would suggest my brother and I head out as soon as possible, we can begin securing the field of battle and repelling any hostile assault.*









*OOC:*


I have to hold off on equipment till Sean finalizes my spells with Dave so blame him.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 29, 2012)

Alexander nodded to Rey, his helmet not yet equipped so that he could better survey the preparations of his squad.

*"You are a tactical mind, Miss Morrissette, and I have every faith in your decision. As soon as your brother has donned his armour, I would suggest you get topside and begin a tracking of the targets. However, I will accompany you two; my knowledge of martial arts may prove useful against the metallic claws they allegedly have. Arthur is a wise man, he can follow us out as soon as he's suited up."*

He nods slowly, affixing his helmet as he finishes his brief tactical meeting, his voice becoming more metallic through the outboard speakers; though such is the loud resonance of his voice that one can still hear the echo of his actual voice. With a thunderous crack, his powerfists ignited, his fingers clasping and unclasping as he runs the diagnostic programs inside his suit.

*I am ready, Miss Morrissette. Mr Morrissette, make haste with your preparations!*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 29, 2012)

Sarah smiles at the comment. Ghost clips his helmet into place. Looks down the sights of his rifle to ensure they measure up to his high standard. Satisfied he turns to J.D.

*We should make our move, we're covering starboard. Private Tsuba you're with me, zhukov catch up to us as soon as you can, and where the hell has the other zhukov ran off too?*

Pushing that thought aside he waited for J.D and they made their move to the starboard side, all that mattered now was the mission. On there way sarah speaks up on the internal radio her and Ghost share.

_*I like her, we should totally get to know one another. **a huge grin appearing on her face*_

*Now is not the time sarah, start loading your tracking algorithms. They won't be moving slowly, I need you to track their movements, predict their pathway. Leave the rest to me.*

Sarah's expression changes to one of seriousness, as she loads all the neccessary programming and adjusts herself to the MDA's systems. It felt foreign but like her commander she was not one to give up. Soon enough she was ready, the targetting system appearing on Ghost's HUD.

*To himself* *It's go time.*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Oct 29, 2012)

Alexandra strapped her suit on slowly allowing proper time for all of the Paksis to boot up correctly. As she finished adjusting her helmet two small holograms appeared one on each of her shoulders.

*"I'm sure we don't have time for proper introductions, suffice to say I'll introduce you when we've repelled these aggressors."*

Her face went stony serious and she exhaled slowly, a dead sheen coming over her eyes then she pulled on the helmet snapping the last connectors into place. 

 Olga, Ula, we go to war. 

One of the small holograms on her shoulder flashed a blue colour and cowered the other simply tutted. 

*"Don't worry girls, you're more than well programmed for this and there are some lovely people that you'll meet, come now, brave face."*

The two holograms straightened better and braced for fighting.

*"Sir, I believe that private Mikhail has gone to get in his tank, I think the rest of us are ready to sound in, sir."*

She readied her gear, raising the experimental Paksis pulse weapon attached to the back of her left gauntlet ready to move out.









*OOC:*


Epsilon suit,Red Paksis core, Dominion staff 10 ep, energy rod 5 ep the "pulse weapon" is the energy rod, on her suit there are several control interfaces for the suit's functions, the dominon rod make up these.


----------



## Universal_narration (Oct 29, 2012)

@ 'Ghost'

Meia thinks a little.

* "There didn't seem to be much holding the legs together with their torso, very thin waists. Perhaps this might be something to aim for?" *









*OOC:*


 @ Alexander: Your Covers don't stack, the reason you have cover 1 from the flaw is so you always have cover regardless of the armour you wear. 

When everyone has posted their weapon loadout I will continue onto the next scene.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Oct 30, 2012)

Arthur stepped into his suit methodically running through every step of the training in his head as he did so. He was pleased to see his trusty droid affixed to his back, he then double checked his blast shield ensuring the small device had not been damaged by the ships jarring movements. Satisfied he then turned towards the weapon racks looking for the the explosive section.

He picked up one of the grenades and regarded it
 hmm...seems like a standard model... some slight adaptations for space combat, but I suspect....ah there it is, glad to see it will still work. 
He clasped it and loaded them onto his person. 

*I'll catch up if you wish to head out sir I'll be right behind, I was never much of a front line fighter anyway *

As the squads headed out Arthur started to load grenades into KABOOM, once he was sure he was unobserved he got out his tool kit and started "pre-editing" his grenades.

 That'll have to do, I can finish them on the fly especially with this suit and its power source 
satisfied with his work he reattached kaboom, loaded his gear and headed after his captain.









*OOC:*


Chi suit 55: 10 grenades (10 ep) 5 smoke grenades (5 ep), Pinpoint scanner (10), Rocket launcher (20),5 planted explosives (10) Absorb rod,


----------



## Ray Ray (Oct 30, 2012)

*"Guns please Meia. Big guns. As many as i can feasibly use for loadout." *

He grinned as he literally fell into his paxis suit. The bulky, somewhat squared off design was a farcry from the smooth curves of Rey's suit, dwarfing  most of the others in the room. It appeared to have some form of bracing system built i n to the trained eye. No doubt the rest of the squad had seen it in action during training. It made his all or nothing approach to combat at least feasible so he could run as much heavy weaponary hot as possible without  causing collateral to himself.

*"Ready for your order, sir."*









*OOC:*


Heavy Machine Gun (Artillery): 30
Heavy Launcher (Heavy) : 55(+25)
Shield armor (Armor): 60(+5)
Advanced Skill (bravery) 70 +10


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 30, 2012)

Alexander was pleased when it turned out that all of his troopers were ready at the same time; excellent, the need to exclude Arthur wasn't needed. He'd need all of the bravery he could get to help repel these nefarious borders. Command told him that the ship needed defending, and god help him, this ship would be defended! 

*"Right! Let's defend the ship!"* 

He looked over his squad, and with a wry smile inside his suit, he realised it was so much easier to tell the squad apart once they were suited up.


----------



## Universal_narration (Oct 31, 2012)

With everyone ready the teams enter their respective Airlocks on either side of the ship. As the pressure is changing you hear a link start over your intercom.

* "Echo and Sierra squads, this is Bart your wonderful and dashing pilot. As you are no doubt aware we are getting damaged by unknown scary space droids. Now what I need you to do is defend our precious cargo that is our lives so I can charge up the Paksis core of the ship again to make another jump. I don't really want to stay near these things. 

My radars are picking up that there are what I presume to be boarding vessels one either side of the Wanderer. Those ships are sending quite a few of the smaller robots to shred the side of the ship, we haven't had any full blown hull breaches yet but its only a matter of time. My expert advice in this situation is ignore the boarding vessels for now and rip off those robots from the side of the ship. There are two shall we call them 'anti-Wanderer' robots with large cannons on their backs on either side. Those should be a priority from those with longer range. I hope you put my tactically soothing advice to good use.

I now hand you over to my bridge officer Ezra she will make sure you are informed of any additional problems that might arise, while I get use the heck out of here!!" *

A few short moments after Bart finishes his transmission the doors open to the Port and Starboard side. As he said there are two robots floating out in space either side of the ship with large what look like rocket launchers on their backs. These robots are bipedal mechs though lack arms, they instead have braces for the cannon and what looks like reverse thrusters presumably to keep them steady as they fire.

The more pressing problem is each side has 6 smaller robots that are also bipedal robots. However they have spindly legs and arms, their lower and upper bodies are somewhat triangular in shape as they approach are comparatively small rotary mechanism to spin their body round attaching the two halves of them. Their upper 'head' is entirely flat and seems to be a square shape that when looked from above covers the rest of their body.









*OOC:*


 You can take a first set of actions before it starts initiative, I will get a combat map ready in some way.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Oct 31, 2012)

Alexander stood still as the air was filtered out of the airlock, the artificial wind whipping around his bulky armoured suit as he waited for the door to open. With a series of mechanical clanks, the door rumbled open, and revealed to them the expanse of space. Moving himself outside the airlock, he gasped as he laid eyes on the monsters. He couldn't help but feel his blood boil, but taking a deep breath, he forced himself into a more calm state as he started talking down the comms line.

*Arthur, the anti-wander-bots are left to you; explosions too close to the hull may be a problem. When the A.W.B's have been dealt with, move your fire to the boarding craft. The Morrissette's should start on the melee units; we use our superior fire-power to win the day! I will attempt to cover you all as much as possible. One order more important than all. Stay alive.*









*OOC:*


My cover range is 6, so try and stay within that range. Alexander can probably take a huge beating before having to retire, especially if the melee troopers actually reach us.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Oct 31, 2012)

Ghost stays cool and collected as always, whilst the airlock decompresses. He know's his targets, he knows what his plan is, all that was left to do is put it into action. The airlock cycles and the doors open to reveal the vast expanse of emptiness, for that's all space was to him. A huge expanse of pointless nothingness.

He leads his squad out, finds a suitable area to lay down and sets his rifle up to take down the first target.

*Private Alexandra I leave the bots tearing our hull apart to you. Private Tsuba, still not entirely sure what you do but, you are to help alexandra in any way possible. Private mikhail, you and I will take down the anti-wanderer bot. *

*Everyone single target, take them down individually, the quicker we destroy them the less damage the ship will sustain. Once the anti-wanderers have been taken down I want you to unload everything you have on the boarding vessel mikhail, keep that away from us.*

After issuing the orders ghost calms his breathing into a controlled rhythm. Exhaling slowly as he targets the first enemy, on internal comm to Sarah he asks her to plan it's trajectory, Sarah gives a short affirmative and begins. After Ghost has his target locked he opens fire.









*OOC:*


Couple of things. Firstly do these things have anatomy? or what could be considered anatomy? Secondly, the plan of actions this turn is Sarah's spot ability on A.W.B then ghost will be firing at said enemy. Glad to see my dice rolls are up to scratch XD


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Oct 31, 2012)

*Very well Captain, Although may I ask that our second priority be to capture one? I would be very interested to find out what exactly these things are, where they came from, and how exactly they happened to be in our bit of empty vacuum!*

before he even stops talking, he starts to mumble to himself and collect various complicated looking implements from about his person, obviously oblivious to all going on around him.  After a while he stops fidgeting and awaits his HUD of the available space around the wanderer, unwilling to cast his effect on battle until he knows where exactly to throw it









*OOC:*


I will be casting a spell as soon as battle map is up, but can't really decide on anything till then (I have assumed spells are advanced sciency stuff, hence the complicated paraphernalia)


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Nov 1, 2012)

*Yes Sir, I'll do my best.*

Arthur regarded his foes and started formulating a plan.

Tapping a switch, the drone on Arthurs' back whirred into life and placed itself on the hull. He then activated the series of charges that made up his blast shield and unslung his rocket launcher.

 If this doesn't work I should be able to distract it enough for kaboom to get close... 









*OOC:*


I'm placing kaboom down which is loaded with a planted explosive, and casting blast shield on myself, which  should minimize any damage the A.W.B can throw at me. Also do companions get their own actions in combat? or do they use my own ones?


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


  @Ghost , they do have anatomy. The A.W.B arms however are the gun itself. 

@ Arthur, companions have their own initiative and actions. They function as mini-characters.

@ Everyone, you get to move half your move out before we roll initiative and a relatively passive action, setting up, putting up a buff etc. (basically no attacks yet). The map is rudimentary but should serve our purposes well. I am still learning it too so forgive a mistake or two. It can be freely edited by players to put down tiles lines etc for their effects. DO NOT SAVE if you have altered the map in a way that you don't want, like erasing half the map. After each turn save the map so your counter has updated.

1) Upload an image of your character using something like pixlr or photobucket. Then use the upload function to give yourself and icon that you can save. Then place it within half your move action away from the opening on the ship to the port for Echo and starboard for Sierra. Exception of mikhail who will need a large token and place himself at the opening to the north with his tank.

Note: 4kb size limit, 39 x 39 pixels.

2) The maps use squares, assume a distance of X is that many squares.

3) Most of the map is an expanse into space, the grey bit is part of the Wanderer, the enemies on the ship are the guys with claws and the A.W.B are the ones in space. The boarding ships are just off panel either side of the map. 

The electrical bits are damage part of the ship that can hurt you, the black 'smoky' bits count as concealment if shooting through or into it.

4) I am going to start a thread in the Campaign section, when you have understood the things you need to about the map and placed your character, reply with 'ready'. If not you can ask questions in that thread about the map editor.

5) Every time you finish one of your turns update your position on the map and post with end turn at the end of your post when your position has updated. Or edit your post to include end turn when you finish changing your position. 

The map can be found here: http://www.pbpmap.com/maps/U0005946M0000080C6165678/map.php


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Nov 1, 2012)

*Potato!*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Nov 2, 2012)

*"Yes sir"*

Alexandra gestured with a nod and one of her Holograms floated out to another point and readied a target lock. She then pressed some dials on her torso to activate her suit's stealth function. 









*OOC:*


 OLGAH spends 3 energy to give Mikhail adv on his next R.Acc or Mag roll. I attempt to cast up keep 3 stealth which cost 4 mana of 10. And energy rod ready for shooting.


----------



## Ray Ray (Nov 3, 2012)

With a final nod to his Teammates, he scans the area, smirking in his suit as he spotted the perfect spot for deployment.

"This must be our lucky day, ey Misha?"

He patted his machine gun with one mechanically controlled palm, before moving and setting up 'Misha', in a spot that currently held clear line of sight to the enemy at hand.









*OOC:*


Clarification: movement as seen on the map, and then Setting up machine gun at current location.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Nov 3, 2012)

She followed her brother, charging up her Paksis core before casting it at him enhancing his ammunition with a secondary charge

*"Focus fire on the ones clumped up, should be able to take out two for one"
*

She braced herself with the staff, hoping Raymond could give them some breathing room so she wouldn't get cut to ribbons.









*OOC:*


Moving to the position on the map, then casting the Chain attack buff on Raymond Ignore the second one, still getting used to the system


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ignore my previous roles, on my previous post, seems I made a mistake and obviously can't remove them XD. Consider them pre-roles for our first offensive turn as they are the series of actions I will be taking







After surveying the enemies, ghost made a decision. He can't protect himself from all the enemies but some protection will be better then none. Before exiting the airlock he engaged his cloaking systems, allowing him to blend seemlessly with the ship.

 Explosions are a problem but at least those claws won't find me......yet


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Right then, roll initiative as I can see everyone is ready.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Nov 3, 2012)

Initiative rolls!


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Initiative rolls


----------



## Ray Ray (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Initiative Rollin'

Note: I will happily spend as many fate points as it takes to go ahead of the smaller robots, as that roll is abysmal.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Nov 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Initiative Rollin'


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Nov 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Initiative rollz


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Initiative incoming


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Nov 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Initiative Slice!!!


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Nov 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay! Had friends from another university over for Bonfire night. Wont happen again!







[D]2D6+4[/D]


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Right, initiative of the enemies to follow. With posting your actions, post any time you like and I will resolve the battle in chunks. Just remember to roll your attack roll/skill check etc with the post. Always roll damage as well just so I can note down the damage if you do hit.

With the rolls these are the initiative orders:

Port:
Boarding ships
Kaboom
Ray (F)
Claw bots
A.W.B
Ray (M)
Alex
Arthur

Starboard:
J.D. Tsuba
A.W.B
Ghost
Boarding ships
Sarah
Alex
Claw bots
Mikhail
Olga


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Nov 5, 2012)

J.D. steps back next to his commanding officer as he notices the Claw bots attacking the ship, in a brief panic he double taps his chest
*'reboot!'*
His paksis core whirrs even more frantically and the aura around him gets brighter









*OOC:*


swift action: surge of magic






*'Well they are certainly imposing aren’t they! You may need a bit of help captain, here'*

At which point at some internal trigger his glowing paksis core shoots out a beam of light from the centre to hit Ghost and Aleksandra in the chest.









*OOC:*


Passive Spell Action: Nova beam 2d6+6 vs CL:13, gives Ghost and Alex +1 to attribute of your choice, guessing Dex for Ghost, not sure of Alex 






After making sure his team are OK, he concentrates for a second on the swirling Vortex he threw up as he left the interior of the ship. It pulses slightly and (hopefully) pulls the nearest Claw bot towards it, further away from the team.









*OOC:*


Attack action: 2d6+6 vs nearest Claws, pull back to adjacent, While within 2 of the well all creatures have -2 to all m.attack, r.attack and magic attack rolls.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Nov 5, 2012)

Rey did some quick calculations taking into account the size of the boarding ships, the speed of the robots and logistical concerns as she tried to figure out just how quickly they could deploy reinforcements. Meanwhile her Core was charging up again as she overclocked the core for a moment, the glow on her brother's weapons becoming brighter, adding a little more punch to every shot, banking the rest of the energy to maintain the effect.









*OOC:*


Use counter tactics to attempt to figure the amount of bad guys on the ships and how quickly they can come attack us (Vs a 5), then Surge of magic then spending 4 mana to Buff Raymond with +2 damage on all attacks leaving me with 4 mana left (CL 12 on the spell)


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Nov 5, 2012)

Alexandra, Having vanished previously, makes her way to one side confident in her stealth generator. She get's hit by the Nova beam and feels her intrinsic ability with her tech get significantly more fluid and capable.









*OOC:*


I'll take a plus one Int thank you, Assuming that the bots have been hit, I'l move over to the edge on the ship and roll a stealth if need be though at this point I don't think they can actually roll to spot me with the up k 3 version active. Up-keeping the spell takes my regen for the round so I'm still on 6. I'll attack the two bots (if they've been dragged) with my energy rod, blast 3 in 10 with red core.Attack is vs magic defense, dam vs magic armour, dam rolls assuming I get backstabber.















*OOC:*


In the future I'll do backstabber dice seperately and add after 'relised there's an auto reroll function' so final damage is 22, I then spend a swift to give my holo 2 energy, taking me to 4 mana.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Indeed I'll take the bonus to dex, now I have 6 dex woooo for going outside the alloted attributes XD







After receiving the beam from JD, Ghost's eyes sharpen and reactions speed up. 

 So this is the power of Paksis 

Taking aim Ghost knows what must be done, the AWBs are a problem, so time to disable and focus fire on mikhail's.









*OOC:*


Sarah won't act this turn, Ghost will inflict weakness on the AWB, targetting arms (y22, x33) and move afterwards to gain a clear LOS on the second AWB once they have been updated on the map


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmm, the weightlessness seems to be affecting it...  he tapped his blast shield attempting to get it to work.

 Ah well. lets see what these things can take 

He hefted his rocket launcher onto his shoulder and took aim, meanwhile Kaboom set off towards the A.W.B taking off and heading into the void.









*OOC:*


again Casting blast shield on myself, shooting the closest AWB with a rocket launcher and sending kaboom off into the depths of space towards it,


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Nov 6, 2012)

Alexander moves infront of his team, standing between them and the enemy slicer-bots. Grinning, he pounded his fists together, causing sparks to burst from his power-fists, adopting a stoic stance as he waited for the bots to hurl themselves at him.

*"Here, and no further, robot scum!"*









*OOC:*


Alexander stands his ground, and would move to engage any melee troopers that actually got in range to hit any of his team; while staying in cover range of my squad if possible. I'll roll my two attacks just in case they're needed, and an extra D6 for my paladin's cover-damage-reducing system


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Resolving Starboard side down to Mikhail's turn:







J.D pulls in the closest claw robot to the gravity well. The two A.W.B fire a shot each. One towards the ship, the other towards Ghost and J.D. Tsuba. The shot that goes for the ship hits it causing further damage. The one going for Ghost and J.D Tsuba veers of course and damages the airlock. 

Ghost in retaliation fires off a shot at one of the A.W.B disabling it's gun from firing. 

The boarding ship then unleashes a full broadside of suppressing fire. 









*OOC:*


 Everyone on the Starboard side make a bravery check (except Mikhail), failing means on round two you may not move and you fall prone going to ground. 





 

Aleksandra pools together some of the paksis energy and fires it off hitting both claw bots near the gravity well.

Three of the claw bots gather up and charge forward towards the group. One doesn't manage to reach the group, one slams into Aleksandra the other charges forward and goes for J.D.Tsuba.









*OOC:*


 Damage against Aleksandra, column: 2
Damage against J.D. Tsuba, column: 3


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving Port side down to A.W.B. 
Map: http://www.pbpmap.com/maps/U0005946M0000080C6165678/map.php







The Boarding vessel unloads a further two claw bots and one A.W.B which start flying into position.

Kaboom starts flying off into space after one of the A.W.B, Rey figures by the outlying devices on the ship. That it can possibly do one of three things, fire off a broadside, send up to 5 additional robots out or fire what looks like a grappling line. The three closest claw bots charge forward, two going for Raymond and one going for Rey. 

One of the A.W.B fires off a shot towards Alex and Arthur, the other fires off a shot towards the ship. The one going towards the ship hits it square on, whereas the one going for Alex and Arthur takes an unpredicted turn and blows up next to the twins and the claw robots damaging all of them.









*OOC:*


Damage against Raymond columns in order: 2, 3, 1
Damage against Rey, columns in order: 1, 6 

When Alex no doubts covers any of these attacks, they go to the same columns if they were hit.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


The claw hits, the attack gets advantage on damage against me. If that's been factored I take 3 damage. To which column?


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


The Claw misses J.D. (whew!)


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Question, what does 'advantage on skill check' mean with regards to the advanced skill equipment, I ask because I have mine set to bravery and not sure what difference that makes


----------



## Ray Ray (Nov 7, 2012)

double post, apologies


----------



## Ray Ray (Nov 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


if its ok to do so, spend the 2 fate points needed  to put me ahead of the claw bots in initiative. We're going to get  blasted to smithereens if I don't.I tried posting this last night but  ENWorld was down. if not, I can take the same action in my original initiative slot as I'd be doing the same things regardless.







Raymond took note as Misha began to glow,  he was all too familiar with this particular maneuver. He took a moment  to concentrate as the braces on his suit fortified themselves, almost  bolting -him- to the ground, just like Misha. He slammed down on the  firing pin, other hand aiming his beloved machine gun.

*"Eat lead, suckers! I'm runnin' it hot Rey, stand back!"*

He hailed the incoming robots with bullets, a delightful welcoming gift courtesy of RayRay Enterprises.










*OOC:*




Swift action: Brace for fire so I can ignore rapid shot defense bonus.
Swift action: Trigger Run it hot to give machine gun ROF+2.

Using Rey's chain lightning buff, target the enemy closest to us.(x17,y19)



Main action: 
Rapid Fire: Maximum 5 shots, going from Enemy (x15,y19) to (x13,y20) to (x12,y10) stopping once each one is dead.

addendum for clarity : attack roll 3 is 15 due to accuracy reroll.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Nov 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Attack post is done earlier up, along with my barrier protection and Hoppen-gar. This is a post to keep one up to date with my DMG







Alexander moved with a speed that belied his size as the claw bots decended upon his squad. Lightning cracking from his enhanced exoskeleton, he battered away blows that would have instead fallen on his comrades, parrying the sharp blades with the re-enforced plates of his paladin suit. Still, as soon as he gets a chance, he pursues the offensive, smashing his fists into the mechanical monstrosities as they bore down on the Mourissette's, his moves almost like water as he let the enemies attack fuel his defence, using their own strengths against them as explosive impacts detonate around him.









*OOC:*


 My effective armour versus anything covered is 15 this round, which means I take 1 damage from covering Ray, and 1 from covering Rey.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Nov 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Move and attack with a dagger.







Mikhail saw ghosts stealth field failing to hide him and attackers turning to engage him. 

*Not this time!*


Mikhail blasted the engines into overdrive, engaging thrusters his tank left the embrace of Wanderers gravitational pull, flying towards the enemy in the distance at ramming speed with Mikhail standing on top of it with bayonet drawn.


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving port side till end of round. Alex, you also take some damage from the rocket that came their way, 2 hits of power 23. So take a further 16 damage.







Raymond pumps two of the robots full of lead with their hits being rebounded to a third through Rey's Paksis effects. Two of the claw robots go down, the final one looking a little battered.

Alexander then comes in to the last one smashing his fist home and planting a barrier on himself. His single punch that did damage though was not enough to destroy the last standing robot.









*OOC:*


 Alex also now gains 8 barrier boxes. 







Arthur fires a rocket off at one of the A.W.B hits it and damages it. Kaboom in hot pursuit.


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving starboard side till end of round. 







Mikhail stages a valiant charge, drawing his knife and plunging it into a very confused A.W.B.

At about this time you hear on your comms Ezra talking for the first time.

* Ezra here, doing good out there. There is signs of another boarding vessel approaching though if Bart's plan goes through it shouldn't be a problem. There is also a blip on the radar of an unknown relatively small craft heading for us at a very high velocity. On scanners it doesn't look similar to any of the ships or robots currently in this fight. Hailing it has only been met with a strange song in return. Bart says we should be ready to high tail it out of here soon. *









*OOC:*


 End of Round 1, back to the top of actions. Keep on posting. Also check the campaign threads.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Nov 9, 2012)

Alexandra shimmered into sight after the claws raked across her suit. She ducked to one side thrusting up into the clawbot with a bright dagger of blinding heat.









*OOC:*


 Oleg said that Mikhail would give me the destiny to pass the bravery when he was still in the tank. I'll drop stealth, get 3 mana from regen, putting me on 7 I'll attempt the thermal lance on the claw bot next to me, taking me down to 3. If it is enough to kill it I'll move adjacent to the un-hampered clawbot, if not I'll do the same thing with a shift. Then I'll have Olgah give Ghost advantage on his next r.acc or mag roll with her marker-light and she'll move back. And then I'll give her 1 mana taking me to 2.















*OOC:*


And because apparently our chance of botching everything is extremely high I'll spend as much destiny as I need to hit which I'm assuming is gonna be about 5. Taking the hit up to 15 if necessary vs mag def. But actually only spending 3 to put me on 13 to hit and 12 Des pts .


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Nov 9, 2012)

Alexander growled as he felt the impact of the rocket slam into him, his armoured servos whining as they resisted the impact damage, while simultaneously facilitating the generous beating his crackling powerfists were delivering on the clawbots, his own muscles compensating for a slight sluggishness in his arm-motors.

*Squadron! Stand fast! Take them down! *









*OOC:*


Okay, my [L] and [R] boxes have one slash through, assuming I have done the mathematics correct, but I ignore effects of Damage till critical, so I fight on unaffected. If I am not getting this right, please say, I'm still shaky with the system!!

Anyway, my actions: I will Power-attack the last claw-bot infront of me.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 9, 2012)

After the shuddering subsides, Ghost catches himself with a smirk. He looks around and notices Mikhail has charged off the ship.

 It'll take a lot more then that to shake me. Damn it private Mikhail, what the hell are you doing? 

*Sarah, trace the movements of the AWB closest to Mikhail, make it perfect.

You expected any less?*

The smirk still on Ghost's face, he knew why he chose Sarah out of the possible programmes available to him. The calculations were in, Ghost took aim looking down the all too familiar scope. The smoke rising from the damaged ship not a concern of his. Hell they could be hiding behind a brick wall and Ghost would still find a way through it. He never contemplated missing, if he missed then he had no right to call himself a sniper.









*OOC:*


 BOOM HEADSHOT! I'm sorry couldn't resist =D


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Nov 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


sorry for the double post, I screwed up the dice rolls.  these two dice rolls are for the two passive spells, both clear the CL so it doesn't really matter what order, next post will be the rest of my go and the final dice, sorry! *facepalm*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Nov 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just so you know, the nova beam (buff to Ghost and Alex) is in effect till I tell you guys otherwise







As the Robots charged and attacked J.D. he kept his cool avoiding the claws of one of the Clawbots and preparing his suit for evasive manoeuvres.

 Thats a bit close for my liking, lets see if we can't open up a bit of space here 

The purple lightning around his figure surged slightly and then arced brilliantly across the ship, seemingly bringing his entire body and suit with it, after a split second the lightning dimmed again and he was stood further away from the metal monsters.  Now he had his space, he could focus a bit clearer, a few moments later, responding to a few gestures, the gravity well disappeared and a new one started to form nearer the mass of creatures.  As it formed, the Clawbot that almost snagged him a moment ago got pulled away, widening the gap further between them.

Finally almost as an afterthought, the lightning aura around him brightened, until you could no longer look directly at him, then the light dimmed again, and it seemed he had gone.









*OOC:*


Teleport back (I assume that avoids attacks of opportunity) and release gravity well and summon another (CL10) , draw CB up three squares. Upkeep nova beam and cast 
gravitational lensing on self (CL11) (No LOS to me)


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Nov 10, 2012)

Arthur reassessed the situation as the shockwaves from the nearby rockets rolled over him.

 They're made of stern stuff, lets see what kaboom can do against one though. But let's see how the old techniques work on these space grenades...  

He unclipped a grenade, taking a moment to tamper with its mechanics and giving it an energy boost until it was crackiling with energy   Hmm maybe a little too much...oh well this will be interesting. I'm sure he'll be fine he seems quite eager to jump into explosions anyway  and he hurled the grenade into the mass of clawbots surrounding alexander ensuring it detonated above them so as to avoid the ship.
He then once again tried to activate his blast shield, not wanting to rely on luck anymore.









*OOC:*


Kaboom will approach the closest AWB and attach a planted explosive which will detonate this turn.I'll also cast blast shield on myself (again) and boost my grenades blast radius by one leaving me on zero mana. ALso 5 destiny points on the grenade to boost its damage by an additonal 5.
EDIT: due to the enemies so fiendishly moving around, I'll amend the expand blast spell to a shrink one.


----------



## Ray Ray (Nov 10, 2012)

He took his hands off what was currently a white-hot machine gun, actually taking a moment to 'stretch his legs' as it were. Right now his best option was to simply wait for Misha to cool down.

*"We're not a bad team, ey?"*









*OOC:*


 taking the turn off, waiting for machine gun to cool down. His alternate weapon would cause too much collateral damage right now.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Nov 11, 2012)

*"Of Course not, that is why we we work together my dearest brother"*

She stepped back, pulling the energy from the attunements on her brother to herself, taking her remaining mana and casting it off as a bolt of energy, straight into one of the advancing claw monsters.









*OOC:*


Shift back one square, then attack the X8, y15 one with a bolt of magic (4 mana version), means mr nasty claw robot doesn't get to swipe at me right?

Ill spend 5 Destiny on the damage roll (So that would be 34 damage right? 12 from dice (cause it crit) + 14 + 3 + 5 (destiny)


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving Starboard side down to Mikhail:
@J.D. Teleporting doesn't provoke so yes you don't get hit. Place your second well as well.







J.D. Tsuba teleports away hiding himself away from the enemy as he pulls them away from him.

The A.W.B that was disabled flies over to Mikhail, the other one tries to smack Mikhail in the face with his gun in retaliation. Ghost then blows the A.W.B that attacked apart with a well placed shot.

The boarding ship then launches a set of robots to continue their assault on the ship.

Aleksandra then shanks one of the robots and disables it.

The two Claw bots next to Aleksandra despite their hindrance try to attack her. The other two Claw bots at the end of the ship start to move down noticing the defenders.









*OOC:*


 Only one of those attacks looks like it will hit, so against mikhail column 5


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving Port side till Arthur, requesting change of targets for Arthur (You can keep the rolls) as the targets have moved. 







The Boarding ship fires a salvo of suppressing fire at the port side. 







*OOC:*


 Bravery checks 







Kaboom deftly plants the bomb on the A.W.B, that blows up swiftly in his face. Blowing the A.W.B into spare shrapnel with Kaboom looking quite damaged as well. Rey then blasts the last claw bot near her destroying it. 









*OOC:*


 The A.W.B trade initiative with Claw bots since they are next to each other. 







The two remaining A.W.B. fire of shots towards the clump of 3 soldiers on the ship. Hopefully damaging their foes. The missiles veer really far off course, hitting the ship both times.

Two of the claw bots rush forward to surround Alex, though have no time to attack him. The two flying from space however to and take a swipe at him each.

Alex then retaliates missing one of them though managing to restore his barrier. 







*OOC:*


 Alex regains 9 barrier boxes. Attacks from the claw bots hit column 2 and 5.


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 11, 2012)

Arthur throws the grenade hitting his comrade and all of the claw bots next to him for some hefty damage. 









*OOC:*


 The 4 claw bots and Alexander there take a power 29 hit. End of round 2 for port side


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Nov 11, 2012)

Realizing that he brought a knife to a gun fight Mikhail jumped back inside the tank. Monitors showed him another wave of enemies that Ghosts hologram was failing to spot approaching the ship. 

*Time to light them up!*

Mikhail engaged targeting system for missile pods the monitors lighting up with targeting solutions.

*Too slow!* shouted Mikhail memories from times long gone coming back.

He grabbed a missile from an ammunition rack and engaged the ejection seat.

His manly form floated through the void of space carried into battle by determination and momentum. His hands clutched a missile like a sword as he descended on his enemies without mercy, an avatar of war!


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 11, 2012)

Mikhail is launched directly at his targets, damaging all of the intended targets. Himself included!

Olga then boosts Ghost's accuracy for his next attack. 







*OOC:*


 Gain advantage on your next ranged attack roll. 







The comms link opens up again. This time it's Bart's voice.

* Phew, okay okay, running time is soon.. please don't let those things take down the ship. We have taken quite a beating out there and I for one...would rather not be blown to bits. Now your dashing pilot will return to the ... *

Another voice chimes in.

* Protect.... *

You hear Bart is audibly startled.

* Wah, who the heck is invading the comms channel?! I ... whatever hopefully whatever it is .. won't ... er.. keep fighting! * Bart finishes with obvious distress in is voice.

Ezra concludes the conversation in the comms by saying.

* That small craft is gaining faster than before. It looks like an attack vessel, it has two large ... are those...? Wait I need to get a reading on those, I'll alert Tami and get back to you. *









*OOC:*


 End of round 2, back to the top.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Nov 11, 2012)

She hummed to herself as her suit vented, paksis systems rebooting as she tried to recharge just a little faster. Meanwhile she brought up the communications with the ship from the systems, trying to do a little analysis on the patterns in the music... there had to be some logic to it right?









*OOC:*



Attack action: Focus (Back up for 4 mana)
Then using linguistics to try and decode the music (might talk to them of this works)

Edit: If a straight pass isn't enough ill spend up to 4 destiny on it


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 11, 2012)

Tch, so damn annoying, they're like little pests that won't leave you alone and what is this other vessel? 

On the comm link to his squad.

*Mikhail, disengage at once and return to your tank. Get that thing back on board the wanderer, we will be getting out of here shortly. Unless you want to spend the remaining time in your life being torn apart by robots*









*OOC:*


Targetting clawbot y21, x22. Aiming for the weakness meia mentioned before this encounter, which was the waist I believe. So I'm guessing that's a negative of some sort but how much that is I don't know. Sarah will again spot, the same target Ghost is aiming for. Ignore the location damage, i'm using a targetted attack, my mistake. I'll leave you to subtract whatever the number from my accuracy


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Nov 12, 2012)

Alexander's Martial arts technique suited him well, deflecting the claw-bot's ferocious claws easily, even though he struggled to do any damage in the swirling melee. He barely saw the grenade floating above him; and once he caught sight of it, he had scant milliseconds to react to it. Clamping his powerfist round one of the CLawbots, he used it as a shield; meaning the explosion "Merely" knocked the air out of his lungs, his Paladin armoured suit started to groan as red lights flicked up everywhere.









*OOC:*


Is the Hopen gar barrier a shield that regenerates? Or is it more like a martial art, using people's strength against one another?At any rate, Alexander's going to hold his ground, taking on five clawbots at once. I'll hit the one closest to the Hamster on the map first.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Nov 12, 2012)

Alexander's Martial arts technique suited him well, deflecting the claw-bot's ferocious claws easily, even though he struggled to do any damage in the swirling melee. He barely saw the grenade floating above him; and once he caught sight of it, he had scant milliseconds to react to it. Clamping his powerfist round one of the CLawbots, he used it as a shield; meaning the explosion "Merely" knocked the air out of his lungs, his Paladin armoured suit started to groan as red lights flicked up everywhere.









*OOC:*


Is the Hopen gar barrier a shield that regenerates? Or is it more like a martial art, using people's strength against one another?At any rate, Alexander's going to hold his ground, taking on five clawbots at once. I'll hit the one closest to the Hamster on the map first [y20:X15].

EDIT: Ignore the first bravery check. I thought I had advantage, but I have Advantage willpower instead. Woops! NVM K.


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Would you like to spend destiny (Up to 5, I'll tell you how much you need if you decide to use it) on the botched attack roll or add a winds of fate dice?

Also the Hop Gar attack gives you what by rules is effectively a barrier count though you can fluff that how you like, it could be your muscles tensing up to take more damage or something. Up to you.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Nov 12, 2012)

Arthur snorted in barely disguised disdain.

 Not only did those blasted claw bots survive but we're withdrawing soon, I'll have to speed this up  

He tapped into his private link to kaboom

_Change of plan, get the samples, now! _

as the droid busied itself, he turned to the task at hand, he hurled another grenade at the robots attacking Alexander.
 I'm sure he'll be fine... *Incoming sir*









*OOC:*


Kaboom will attempt to scavenge bits of the destroyed AWB before heading on to the next AWB (if that's possible, I'll wait for confirmation before moving him). Arthur will hock another grenade at the clawbots. just one mana short of blast shield .
Destiny ammendments! 2 points on the accuracy to cut the scatter


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Nov 13, 2012)

As battle surrounded the ship, J.D stood still, with calm detachment.  With cold logic, he stands and waits rather than trying to make a difference, this is not his time of action.
He focuses his suits powers on becoming more efficient, and continues to grant Ghost and Aleksandra clarity to do what they must while keeping himself invisible and making life hard for the robots around the gravity well.









*OOC:*


Focus with attach action (I am finally running out of mana) and up-keeping all three passive spells. (Nova beam, Gravity well, Gravitational lensing)


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Nov 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Add as many destiny points as you can to Hopen-gar to make it hit, to the maximum of 5. I need that barrier before the next grenade destroys me!!!


----------



## Ray Ray (Nov 14, 2012)

*"AAAAAND WE'RE BACK ONLINE!"*
He grabbed a hold of his machine gun firmly after his brief respite.
*"Hold on sir, theres steam left in dear Misha yet!"*
He went to pull the trigger, but, well, nothing happened. nada. just a short buzz.
*"Ah crap...still overheating... Hold on sir, just a technical hitch!"*









*OOC:*


 Actually only recently remembered that run it hot leaves a gun out of action for 2 turns. Hope you guys can hold up without me!


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving port side till the end. 







The ship on the port side fires out grappling hooks reaching the Wanderer. With cords attached it reels itself in slightly.

Kaboom scavenges a few parts then flies his relatively battered chassis towards his next target.

Rey opens up the comms channel and tries to decipher the music. As far as she can tell it has no significance to communication. It has a very similar pattern to how most pop songs would follow however, she also hears someone humming along with the music that isn't part of the track itself.

Each of the claw bots now attacks Armstrong trying to take him down. The A.W.B fire off another salvo though they are just targeting the ship. As soon as this happens you get a message from Bart.

* "Port side really really badly damaged, much more than this and the side of the ship will be breached!! Is someone taking care of those bots?!" *

Ray keeps letting his gun cool down. Alexander moves around and hits one of the claw bots destroying it then braces using Hop Gar for the next attack, which incidentally is the grenade Arthur throws at the group. Blowing up one of the remaining claw bots and leaving two of them left rather battered.









*OOC:*


 Spend 4 destiny points to hit, you regain 12 barrier boxes. 
Columns in order: 6, 5, 2, 3, 2


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving starboard side until Aleksandra. 







J.D. sets his paksis to recharge, the closest A.W.B that still has his gun disabled tries to damage the tank by barging it. The other one pulls back a little away from battle, with most of his systems damaged and unable to fight.

With pin point accuracy Ghost manages to sever the weakness point of one of the bots, the claw bot still seems functional though is in two parts sprawled across the ship. Though is effectively out of the fight.

The boarding ship does similar to the one on the port side and fires the grappling hooks to bind itself to the side of the ship. The ship starts to reel itself in a little as well.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Nov 15, 2012)

Alexander needs a few moments to catch his breath, having been knocked down by explosions and torn at by clawbots.

*Rey! As soon as your gun is cooled, aim for the A.W.B. bots. You and Arthur take them down. As for me...*









*OOC:*


Is it possible to cover for the ship? I mean, take rockets on behalf of the Wanderer so long as those rockets land in a 6-Radius of me? If it's possible, that's what I start doing.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Nov 15, 2012)

The bots seemed to attack her sluggishly, attacks falling wide and slow. 
 Welp, into the fold. 
She darted forward again, searing dagger slicing toward another bot.









*OOC:*


Shift forward and to the side. Regain 3 mana from regen am on 5. Cast Like last turn, thermal lance. Now on 1 mana. Olgah isn't on enough energy for a marker this turn so I'll leave her regenerating.


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving Aleksandra and claw bots. 







Aleksandra moves in destroying the bot near her and standing ready for the next few. The two claw bots reach her and attack while Mikhail is swamped by the other 3.









*OOC:*


 Columns in order:
Aleksandra: 4, 2
Mikhail: 2, 3, 6


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Nov 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


One hit for 7 damage.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Nov 17, 2012)

Seeing that the rest of the team regained the momentum and was pushing the attackers back Mikhail decided to start dealing with grappling cables as the prospect of loosing half a ship during a jump was not a pleasant one. 

Mikhail prepared to fire the tank cannon.
Mikhail realized he was not inside his tank. 

*Who the hell stole my tank?*

Spotting "Snowdrop" floating in a distance he decided to postpone finding whoever stole his tank till after the battle.

He kicked the closest claw bot trying to propel himself towards his tank.

Getting inside he armed the missile launcher and fired a barrage at a group of claw bots.


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving to end of round. 







The three claw bots all take a swing at Mikhail as he moves away.









*OOC:*


 If you spend 3 destiny points you will get back to your tank. 







Snowdrop fires and damages all of the claw bots out in space.

Bart comes back onto the comms line.
* Right hold out for a few more seconds, annnnd... there we go! Boosting off! *

You hear something whir on the Wanderer though nothing happens.

* Wait .. what? Tami, you said the thing is charged?! *

A Female voice is heard on the comms line.

* Yes it is, heck its humming right now. Can't you hear it? *

Bart replies with a twinge of fear in his voice.

* ... Yes, I can hear it, then why is not working?! *

Tami finishes by saying.

* I don't know I'll get back to you, hopefully sooner rather than later! Also I told Ezra this, that small vessel. It has two paksis cannons as big as the attack vessel itself! Be careful, Tami out. *

Bart regains some of his composure.

* Ok, Ok, hold your positions just for a little more, we will be fine... I hope... *

The ominous voice returns louder now.

* I must protect... with my heart! *

This however doesn't comfort Bart and he finishes the transmission with.

* ...ehehe... I hope it means.. us? Bart out.. *









*OOC:*


 Round over, back to the top


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Nov 18, 2012)

Alexander felt the servos in his Armour start to slow down, the whirring of the suit's exoskeleton getting louder as it struggles to keep up with it's owner. He blocks and parries the clawbots infront of him as much as possible, but away from the fight his mind was working as hard as possible. The situation was looking increasingly grim, but there was no way he was going down, not today!

*Arthur, Mr Mourisette! I repeat my orders. Take those A.W.B's down!*

Looking over to Arthur, he could see the Canadian trying to line up his rocket-launcher. Filled with resolve from the bravery of his men, he puffed his chest out, and growled over the radio.

*Arthur! Make this shot count! In return, I will show you the true talent and extraordinary power that has been passed down the Bauhdric line for Generations!!!!*

Letting out a mighty roar, he focuses his paladin suit's point-defense sensors on any oncoming rockets, hoping to launch himself into the impact instead of risk any more damage to the ship.









*OOC:*


Ready my standard action to catch missiles heading towards the Wanderer, and use my Swift action to use Flex at Arthur, giving him +2 to his next roll.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Nov 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


given the new situation Arthurs' turn will be considerably different







Arthur was perplexed, and slightly perturbed. He didn't really want to know what exactly his true talent and power was, especially if it involved taking his shirt off. The incoming swarm of enemies was a tempting target but the cables were ultimately now the prime target. 

 Yep, He's definitely insane but still now is a good time to test this.If only...lets try this 
He revved up his suit and detached his blast shield flinging it at Alexander, hoping it would work

*Sorry sir, but I feel the cables may be the more pertinent issue at this time. I'll do my best to fulfill your orders but if you could stop those missiles it would be much appreciated.*

 that should help keep him up, now back to the task at hand, the cables appear to be similar to ones we have...I think I can locate a weakness 

_Take out that cable and get out of there, place the explosive in configuration 3. And for heavens sake keep hold of those samples_ 

he looked for a weak spot then took aim at another cable and fired. 









*OOC:*


Kaboom will set an explosive on the second cable up, move away and then detonate it. Arthur will then use surge of magic and cast blast shield on Alexander. Then aim and fire at the bottom cable.

DESTINY EDIT: THAT BLOODY SHIELD WILL BE ING CAST AND WILL BE USED, ONE DESTINY POINT. Also one destiny point on the rocket shot so it does a nice round 30 damage.

General turn edit: The rocket launcher roll against the AWB will now be against the cable second from the top, but with extra damage from the sapper trait


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 18, 2012)

Satisfied that Mikhail was following his orders ghost changed his tactics. 

 Those bots aren't the problem now, those grappling hooks however..... Damn it not sure if one shot will be enough. 

*I'm assuming that wreckage of a bot will suffice for your research private tsuba, I'll leave you to secure it. Whilst you're at it can you pull those claw bots off Alexandra? Alexandra focus on the grappling hooks, Mikhail I'm assuming you will be doing the same. I want to see snapped lines before the jump.

Sarah give me the cleanest trajectory you can.*

He freezes on the spot, laying down and taking aim. Ghost attaches a few cables from the rifle to his suit. The cables start to heat up as the energy is passed directly from his suit to the rifle. The vents fly open, releasing steam to keep the rifle from overheating. After a short charge the rifle fires.

The bullet travels faster then any to have left the rifle thus far. It's glowing white hot as it flies towards it's intended target, passing through the first of the grappling lines and proceeding onto the next. After the shot Ghost's suit seems to drop in energy levels, leaving a frozen captain on the hull of the Wanderer.









*OOC:*


Sarah will be using spot (dropping her to 0 energy) on the first grappling line, Ghost will fall prone then start lining the shot up to sever as many cables as is physically possible. I know it's unlikely that I can sever them all but I'm gonna try anyways ^^. Spending 5 destiny on the to hit roll and 5 destiny on my damage roll. again it will incur subtractions but I leave that to you =D

N.B. The damage I rolled does NOT include the destiny points, neither does the to hit roll


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Nov 18, 2012)

Aleksandra was happy to comply, eager to use her thermal lance for it's designed use. 

*"Tsuba save me some of those parts please, we'll have to compare notes when we get back. Olgah, make sure Tsuba doesn't miss we'll need those bots off our back" *


She dashed back and released the over-charger on her suit, revving the systems to max. Her jet pack flared, blasting her over to one of the cables, her lance heated up before she descended striking the cable.









*OOC:*


Surge of magic (10 mana), shift back, jump pack (5 left) and then thermal lance (1 left)on the first two blocks of the cable. Olgah will spend her energy to use her markerlight and give Tsuba advantage on his next R.acc or (more likely) Mag roll.















*OOC:*


 Edit, was expecting to need destiny here, hurrah for the rolls being reasonable, and yay for successful lancing and jump pack, could of been awkward other wise.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Nov 18, 2012)

*"I take it we are finished playing with these guys then captain?"*

Instantly the vortex disabling the robots disappeared, the purple aura J.D. was so fond of was slowly making itself more noticeable. As it did so his figure became more obvious as he once again double tapped his chest.  The light that had previously made him transparent, now seemed to swirl around him in a disc as he made his way across the hull, nonchalantly striding towards the robots.

*"I do hope you aren't sentient, or this might hurt, sorry."*

Suddenly, the disc of light spinning about him shot outwards towards the remaining robots, hitting them square where a chest usually is. The impact sends them flying far from him to land heavily a fair distance away(6)

Changing his focus he then turns to the remaining Clawbots in space and creates another gravity well, this one pulling any surviving Clawbots off the ship and into its pull.

Once all the Robots are safely in space, he pulls together one last effort, and creates seemingly solid objects inbetween the ship and the ClawBots, making it that much harder for them to get back.









*OOC:*


surge of magic, dropping invisibility and gravity well, moving forward and casting comet blast on two remaining clawbots.  Casting gravity well and using second spell attack action granted by surge of magic to pull one robot off the ship altogether, if there are any left. casting Astral Terrain between ship and bots.  With any remaining time on my hands, I would like to collect together some of the scraps, or at least secure them to the hull a bit for later.  I think that's all I can do 















*OOC:*


After Dice Edit:
Attacks are advantage and disadvantage so should be both total at 14 (willing to spend destiny) There doesn't seem to be a disadvantage option for dice rolling, and also I messed up again 
Plus destiny for Gravity well, might as well use them


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


 @ JD Tsuba. I was referring to the bot I severed at the waist for you to secure. From Dave's post earlier it said the bot was still functioning but was out of the fight due to, you know, no legs =D so if you want to secure that one you'll get at least a partially functioning robot which you may find more useful.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Nov 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Right, yes, that's what I meant, I hadn't forgotten , although to be honest I have used every possibly action that round, might have to wait. Thanks cap'


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Awesome, happy to help......at least OOC anyways ^^


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving Starboard until Aleksandra 







JD comes out of hiding, builds up his courage, then blasts some of his enemies away try to give Aleksandra time to blast one of the cables off. The A.W.B swats feebly at the tank hoping to damage it. Ghost then shoots and severing one of the cables. 









*OOC:*


 Are you alright shooting the end one off? If you are trying to shoot all of them off you will need to jump off into space. 







You all hear a whirring motion from the boarding ship and suddenly a whole slew of enemies comes out of the boarding ship. Aleksandra then tears off one of the grappling hooks and looks up to see the wall of enemies coming towards the ship.

The remaining claw bots wait ready to charge forward with the rest of their team.


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Resolving only the boarding ship on port side 







The ship also lets out a whirring noise and another barrage of robots pours forth ready to attack.









*OOC:*


 None of them can act this round.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Nov 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


oooh btw, those two bots I hit are prone


----------



## 'Ghost' (Nov 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=18009]dave[/MENTION] Yeah that's fine with me







Opening up a comm to bart.

*I hope you plan to get us out of here shortly Bart, otherwise we're going to need a few more guns.*

Ghost stared on as the wall of enemies moved towards them, he knew if they didn't get power back up shortly the ship was doomed. His eyes, even hidden behind a visor, never betraying his true emotions.

 I knew this was going to be a bad day....


----------



## Universal_narration (Nov 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Picking up after Athesia as most players are in that. Still waiting on the twins and Mikhail to post when we get back.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Nov 24, 2012)

No shortage of targets here. 

Mikhail punched in the target solution for missile launcher hopping to sever the cable and take some of the bloody bots with it.









*OOC:*


Trying to shoot between the group on the other side of the cable. Will spend destiny if needed to hit the cable.







After the missile left the tube Mikhail opened the coms.

*Greeting comrades. Today's forecast is raining s so you might want to consider getting aboard your friendly neighborhood tank-taxi just in case mister pilot over there decides to get his  together and actually get us out of this  storm. *


----------



## Ray Ray (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh ... That downtimes gonna cost us.. 

"READY TO FIRE!"

Ray hurriedly activated his rapid fire mainframe, slamming down on the trigger once more, aiming first for the cables. They desperately needed to sever that link.









*OOC:*


Activate Run it hot, activate brace for fire (roll incoming) then rapid shot the cables.

edit:brace for fire is only one off the TN, can I sped a fate point to rectify that please?


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 1, 2012)

She sighed, moving out and recharging her suit's energy as she overloaded the core once more, firing two bolts of damage at the nearest undamaged cable.









*OOC:*


 Really simple turn, Surge of magic then deploying 2 Standard attacks, they are Power 14 if I remember correctly


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 1, 2012)

Mikhail and Raymond together take out some of the cables as they blast away with their weaponry. 

Bart comes onto the comm links briefly.

* Heyyyy Tami, any reason the cockpit is glowing bright blue?! *

Tami responds quite hastily

* I would inspect that if I could see right now! The paksis core is glowing so bright I can't see anything in the engine room. *

Bart lets out a whimper.

* We're doomed.... *

Everyone outside sees a huge flash of light. A wave of blue rushes out around the entire ship. You all feel a small pulse of warmth fill up your MDAs. Taking a quick glance at your MDA they change in shape, better suiting you than ever before. Their appearance even seems to personify the wielder in some respects.









*OOC:*


 Your MDAs have changed in apperance though not in function. They no longer look like the bog standard armours unless you want them to. In essence they have become uniquely yours in appearance too. You may choose what they look like. 







The flash of light has sent most of the robots reeling. When they regain their composure the small attack vessel is clearly in sight. Some of the more paranoid members of the squads begin to open fire, though it doesn't bother evading shots. It dives directly for the port side of the ship.

Alexander is ready for this though, he jumps up to meet the ship head on. As soon as he makes contact everyone hears something said in a very alien language. 

A burst of light erupts from Alexanders' position, blinding everything for a brief moment. When the light dies down, left standing in the attack ships position is a very large muscular looking bipedal robot. It has too large paksis cannon like structures on its back that seem to form a jet pack.

 [MENTION=19593]Alexander[/MENTION]


Spoiler



You come to a few moments after making contact with the attack vessel. You are sitting in quite a large chair and you can see a HUD appear on a pane of glass that is allowing you to see outside of your position. Attached to your arms are a pair of glove like control devices. You feel someone else's fingers threaded through your own. Looking directly in front of you, you see a small 'person'. This person seems to be in their own battle suit, the suit is a slightly off white colour. Certain trimmings to the suit are red with some panels in the centre red as well. It almost looks like a uniform, though there are no symbols to denote rank or the like. It turns around to look up at your towering figure. You can't see much past its visor but it nods at you. It moves its arm a little as if to fist pump. It then presses its back onto your chest and seems to ready itself. You can hear it humming some music to itself. A very soft melodious alto voice from what you can tell.

[GM Note]: You can react to this how you like in spoilers as no-one else knows what's going on inside the attack vessel. However you now have narrative control to kill everything around the ship, that you can do outside of spoilers. Go nuts.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 1, 2012)

As soon as the robot is in sight Ghost starts to take aim, his new suit more sleek. The armour, which appeared bulky before, has smoothed out. Rather then what the old MDA felt like, a bulky slow-moving mess, this seemed more fluid-like. The joint's were smaller, making the armour feel lighter. His visor, now no longer the blocky helmet it was before, reaching over behind his head and down the neck. Giving it what could only be described as a more aerodynamic look. 

The core no longer hummed with power, sounding more like the whisper of a distant figure on the wind. As far as he could tell the armour was still there, or at least Ghost hoped it was. As he sets himself up to shoot he notices just how smooth his movements are, how much quieter the suit is. With a sly grin on his face.......

 This is more to my standards. Finally a piece of technology that actually works on this vessel 

He opens up communications to command

*Commodore, we have an unidentified target. Seems to be a large robot. Armed with twin cannons currently being used as a jetpack looking directly at us. What are your orders?*

His finger resting lightly on the trigger, his eyes scanning the monstrosity in front of him. There had to be a weakness, there is always a weakness. As soon as he could identify it Ghost was prepared to exploit it. The other bot's around the wanderer now placed firmly in the back of his mind.









*OOC:*


For those who are interested in a visual aid, the closest thing I can think of that i'm trying to get at is destiny hero - dasher. Minus the wheels ofc =D


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 7, 2012)

@_*Universal_narration*_


Spoiler



OOC: Go nuts? Will do boss.

Alexander blinks several times as he adjusts to the position he's found himself in. Satisfied that he wasn't in fact dead, he moved onto more pressing issues. Looking through the Glass, he looked down upon the hull of the wanderer, cocking an eyebrow as he attempted to work out where the hell he was looking at it from. Lifting up one hand, he raised an eyebrow as a mechanical hand crossed his field of view. Looking down to the person in his lap, he nodded, a resolute smile on his lips.

*"Thankyou, kind soul. By the grace of god, we shall now protect that what we own, and defend our family. I do not know what your motives are, but I pray that they are just. I consider thee innocent."* 

He looked up, attempting to grasp the control system; a lifetime of warfare knowledge running through his mind as he attempted to work out the arcane mechanisms of the mechanical being he was now inside of. It was apparently easy enough; force creates more force, the suit roughly approximating his own actions. With this principle in mind, he set to work.

*We will exchange formalities once those I protect are safe. For now, know that I am truly thankful of your intervention*




The massive mechanical thing started to move, slowly at first, it's "hands" Twisting and moving slowly, as if getting used to it's immense bulk. Tilting it's head around the battlefield of the wanderer's hull, it then set to work. It began by grabbing a nearby clawbot, the thick fingers of the mecha wrapping around the thin, frail waist of the bot. With almost effortless amount of exertion, he snapped the bot between it's fingers, parts drifting out into the void. As if encouraged by a show of it's own power, it straightened its figure, drawing itself up to full sight as it adopted a martial pose; one that would be reconognised by Echo team as the fighting-style of their Captain, Alexander.


The robots, apparently realising that this new creature is a threat to them, started opening fire on the intruder, rockets streaming through the dark sea of space. Kicking up a nearby clawbot, he threw it at one of the missles, before catching another; the metal skin of the rocket shattering as this Mechanical wonder's fist punched right through it, before the core detonated harmlessly to it's flank. Two or three rockets hit the Assault "Ship" head on, ribbons of explosions blossoming across it's armoured bulkhead; but not a scratch was left on it's dark hull. 


Flexing shoulders, the jetpacks on his back started to flare to life, and with the Silent explosion of force that only space could provide, the Mech blasted away from the hull of the Wanderer, taking the fight to the A.W.B's. The Robots had no time to respond to the Hunk of distructive force that barrelled towards them, the armoured shoulder of the suit bashing into one robot, rendering it a cloud of component parts, while a backhand smashed into another. They attempted to fire rockets at the beast in their midst, but all in vain, the practiced German martial technique grabbing robots, and using them to shield himself from the reigning hell being exposed to him.


Still, the Mecha was not done yet. Looking to the Starboard side of the ship, the Mecha came to an awkward landing in the center. It's Jetpack started to power down, before rolling over his shoulders into a brace shoulder-based Howitzer cannon. Finally, you all hear a voice crackle to life over the radio:


*"By the grace of god, I consider thee guilty. May the lance of purity shed you from your foul purpose and render you to the merciful embrance of oblivion! Almighty one, it's showtime!*


The voice was definitely Alexander's; though a keen-eared soul would hear some gentle singing in the background. With several silent flash of lightning, the cannons fired, turning the Robots into dust, and vaporising any boarding ships that remained, the tempestuous barrage of light and fireworks, the Paksis offering no remorse to the steel invaders.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 8, 2012)

Arthurs' apprehension turned to relief as the huge robot started demolishing the clawbots and AWBs'. 
_Kaboom, the field should be relatively safe. See if you can acquire any more samples from the AWBs

_He regarded the giant mech and his own suit now a squat bulky contraption, resembling more a series of storage compartments, launching tubes and thick Armour plates than a cohesive suit. The only exception being his hands which were still able to retain their full dexterity having only some kind of thin metal coating.

 Paksis eh? this  has potential...


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 9, 2012)

[MENTION=6699085]Alexander Bauhdric[/MENTION]


Spoiler



You can hear the creature in front of you breathing quite heavily once all the bots are dead. It suddenly sits bolt upright and slumps down on your chest. You think it laughs, or at least it sounds like it. It then places a hand on your chest and pushes away. You see the same light fill your sight then you see yourself out in space again. The ship is in front of you, it turns around and speeds away.



Everyone else sees a small burst of light where the large Mech is standing. A brief moment later Alexander is floating in space again and the attack ship separates away. The ship then turns away and rushes off.
Shortly afterwards Okado opens up a Comms link.

* "Echo and Sierra squad, do not commence pursuit of that ship. We require everyone back inside. Damage is on the bad side and we need to conduct a damage report. We also need to calm down the populace on the ship, we do not wish a panic at this time. Squads report back to the bridge." *


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 9, 2012)

Ghost stands up and locks in the safety on his rifle. Then quickly surveys his surroundings. The ship looks in a bad way, and this is just his side of the ship. The he takes a moment and looks directly towards alexander...

 What was that? I've never seen such power, though I do wonder where it came from. And if he had that type of destructive power why did he take so long to use it? More importantly I hope the commodore trusts that man, such power can easily sway one's loyalty. I've seen it all before. Should that day come my team better not hesitate, I hope his doesn't either otherwise we could have a problem. 

Seemingly lost in his thoughts Sarah speaks up.
*
Erm Ghost......Shouldn't we be heading inside right about now instead of just staring into nothing?

Sierra, fall in.
*
Ghost snaps back to reality as he radios in his squad. Turns and heads for the airlock. As he enters the armory he exits his suit and takes one last look at it. This has been an eventful day, a new enemy to concern himself with, Echo's captain and his suit changed, entirely. He knew what this meant, a whole lot of paperwork to explain the events of combat but that would have to wait. Once his squad had re-assembled, he gave a brief nod to Meia, then lead them away to the bridge to await further orders.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 9, 2012)

*"Roger. Coming in. Echo-squad, on me."
*
It was all he said over the radio as he navigated his way back to the ship, and made his way back inside. His armoured suit looked very different than before; his bulky armoured plates replaced with a thick, rippling musculature, not unlike the Roman armour of ancient history. However, his helmet looked more like a knight, a plume of ribbons flicking idly in the vacum of space, his armoured helm only opening up for a singular slit, where his eyes glowed a golden colour.

Inside his mind, however, he was thinking hard. What on earth had just happened? Though a miracle was one answer, it still begged the question as to it's purpose. Why was there such an intervention? Who was behind it? And why? So many questions; so few answers.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 9, 2012)

_That will have to do kaboom.

_The droid settled back on the ship and rolled back up on to Arthurs' suit taking its place in a new niche on his back. Arthur then followed his captain into the ship.
He reviewed the encounter in his head; on the whole his methods remained effective, he was almost sad that the state of the art explosives on board this ship had proven so easy to manipulate, he had expected a challenge. He had managed to tweak them all to his needs almost without batting an eyelid. Still, he smirked slightly, the samples should prove interesting enough.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 11, 2012)

*Somebody call me when things start making sen....

*​Mikhail suddenly realized that instead of his MDA suit he was wearing something rather similar to his old uniform and tank helmet, before he had time to wonder about implications of this development his brain registered that the cockpit has also seen some dramatic change that was easily summarized by the word Gothic.

*Again?! I will find whoever did this and when I do... *  said Mikhail while opening the hatch to see what happened to snowdrop from the outside *...I will...* his thought process was interrupted by the sight of added firepower *... ah.. never mind!*

Getting back inside he quickly darted towards the storage compartment to check on his whiskey bottle stashed in there. Storage compartment welcomed him with a cocktail bar.

 I can live with that. Time to leg it. Hope this thing will fit through the door. 









*OOC:*


For visual reference feast your eyes upon this


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 12, 2012)

Busily grabbing what parts he could from the disabled robots, J.D. hardly noticed his suit had changed from a gaudy purple glowing armour suit, to a gaudy purple glowing three piece suit, obviously made to measure and seemingly with computer screens woven into the very design.

Thoughtfully making his way back to the airlock, he studied both broken robots and his altered MDA in detail.

 Interesting, most interesting, I can hardly wait to start pulling these things apart, and as for Mr Bauhdric... 

*Do you mind if we have a little chat later Mr Bauhdric, you're recent behaviour intrigues me, I would like the opportunity to talk to you about your experiences, and maybe see if we can't replicate the event at will

*With that, J.D. sauntered away with his usual abandon towards the bridge


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 12, 2012)

She grinned for a moment as she took in the changes, checking out her new suit as she hummed *"Looks like things are all ready getting interesting"* she said as she discharged her excess Paksis energy, the suit glowing from a bright red down to a dull grey as the energy faded from it's battle capacitors.

*"Come on then dearest brother, we have our orders"* 

She said with a slight pout, her suit's highlights and energy channels turning blue in tune with her softer mood... she hadn't even gotten to push her suit to the limits, where is the fun in that after all?.


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 13, 2012)

Arriving at the bridge you all see Okado arguing with Bart about something, you can't quite make out what it is they are discussing. You are stop by a woman in uniform with a badge on her arm denoting her origin as France. Her uniform is obviously military though looks more suited to desk work than actual combat. The woman has short red hair that is tied up into a bun, she is well groomed and you can see that her uniform doesn't have a single piece out of place. Cradled in her right arm she holds a tablet device. She pushes her glasses back into place as she introduces herself.

* "Greetings Sierra and Echo squadrons. My name is Naomi, Okado is a little predisposed so it will be me that will be debriefing you. First I have uploaded a combat report to each of the captain's personal files. This is so they may review the battle when they wish at the terminal in their quarters. You are free to debrief your own squads as you see fit. However at current we have another job for you both. Damage is quite bad and we wish to organise the crew in this state of emergency. Tami is currently compiling a short report on the changes of the engine, however that will take some time. 

Sierra squad, you are to go meet the head engineer and help her with the compiling a physical damage report of the ship. You must also find out what we need to repair some the bigger breaches, we have to mobilize resources as best we can. 

Echo squad, you have somehow become the hope of the ship due to your earlier stunt. We need you to go and be a presence on board, go out and boost people's morale in the best ways you see fit. I'd advise starting by helping people on the port side of the ship, it was the most damaged and as such has the most injured. 

Is there any questions or is there anything you wish to discuss amongst yourselves before departing?" *

Naomi waits patiently while holding the tablet and slowly tapping on one of its corners.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 13, 2012)

Alexander didn't know whether to be feel relieved or daunted by the task assigned to his team. To some extent, he felt that his entire purpose on this ship was to bolster morale as much as possible; hell, until this last foray into the void, he hadn't even predicted that the Starseeker squadron would actually be deployed militarily! But that was Twenty minutes ago. In that time, he had engaged mysterious and vicious robots, caught missiles and even encountered what he could only explain as what /must/ be extra-terrestrial life; assuming, that is, he wasn't hallucinating the whole time anyway! Regardless, he saluted to Naomi, and nodded slowly. An order was an order, and if his team were to be the "Hope of the ship", then they would be just that.

*"Thankyou Frau Naomi, we shall do our best. Though I'm sure others will have their own questions, my only question is thus; what is the nature of the dispute between the helmsman and Okado?"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 13, 2012)

J. D. Tsuba said:


> *Do you mind if we have a little chat later Mr Bauhdric, you're recent behaviour intrigues me, I would like the opportunity to talk to you about your experiences, and maybe see if we can't replicate the event at will
> *




Over-hearing the brief conversation in the armoury, as Ghost and his squad left for the bridge he brought himself up alongside J.D
*
Be careful what you wish for private, such destructive power should never be praised. Destruction can only beget destruction. Don't ever, for one second, believe it can be anything else.

*After which he continues to lead the squad in silence towards the bridge.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After being given his new orders, Ghost turned to Aleksandra and J.D

*In the mess hall you seemed to be discussing what I can only describe as scientific theory. This means you two would be best suited to dealing with the damages and what we need to repair them. Mikhail, that leaves me and you to compile the damage reports. Questions?*

He wait's to see if anyone asks anything of him then he hears Alexander speak up and ask about the arguement. 
*
He raises a good point, what are the commodore and pilot arguing over Naomi? It seems to me if the commander and pilot fail to get along, it could bode ill for us. I don't want someone, who can't keep their cool, in charge of piloting this vessel.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 13, 2012)

He sighed returning his suit and explosives, stealing one last glance at them as he left the armory and headed off to the bridge.

Upon receiving his orders he was confused, for the first time he had been assigned a mission that he wasn't sure he could accomplish, still he would do his utmost as a member of the squad.

*I'm ready to go when you are sir* 

He then placed his hands behind his back and awaited his commander.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 14, 2012)

*Good day Naomi, I would like to request full reports on both the recently finished combat and the report on the engine changes, I will probably be able to sort out this interesting paksis fluctuation better than any of your normal crew.*

As Ghost starts giving orders, J.D. turns and listens dutifully, already fully aware of what roles they would be playing, having read all the personnel files before take off.

*Yes I think you got that right, do you think you'll be alright sorting through files Captain? It seems a little mundane for your usually enigmatic self.*

At that, he gives a perfect florid bow to Naomi, gestures to Aleksandra, and starts to walk away towards the engineering bay.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 14, 2012)

Aleksandra Blinked to. The last few minutes had blurred past for her. She stopped paying real attention when one of her allies turned into an ever-loving mech, even the historical animated shows she'd watched with transforming robotic heroes didn't do it justice.
 She didn't notice her suit change to a holographic external projection that fluctuated in colour and density, surrounded by orbiting pieces of technology and armour plates. 
She didn't notice when her two VI holograms forced her to auto pilot her way through the de-quipping process.
She didn't notice when Naomi debriefed them.
She didn't notice when Leader Ghost assigned them to damage repair assessment.

She perked up when J.D mentioned paksis.
*
"Ooh, I'm really good with Paksis. I studied everything I could about it before the selection for the mission happened" 

* "Wait what...How did?" Thought Alexandra
"You had a silly nerd gasm for 10 minutes about the dumb robot form your kid shows" replied Olga 
"What? "
"Look, just get through the next assignment and we can see the the playback and you can gasm again over your new suit"
"I um. Okay I guess"
"Good you can thank me later"


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 14, 2012)

*I'm not happy about being given engineering detail. I'm a soldier, not an engineer as is my squad but I've** been given my orders, I follow them as I always do.
*
As always his face unchanging giving away nothing. He makes no attempt to disguise the contempt in his voice and as he speaks his eyes never leave Naomi's.


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 14, 2012)

Ray was almost heartbroken as he had to dismount from his suit; he felt like(and to an extent looked like) megaman and that was not a feeling he wanted to give up easily. Granted, red and grey were not colours he thought suited him in combination, but with the power he felt rush through him, he wasn't fussed about colour schemes.
*
"Well I'll be darned... These things are pretty swanky."*

Regardless, he did as he was told and attended the debriefing. Finally, a mission where Rey couldn't get herself into too much trouble, he could relax at least a little. As much as he loved to unload tonnes of ammo at the enemy, he felt this was more his 'thing'.

*"Right behind you cap'n. Lets go show 'em there is nought to fear with Echo squad on the case, ey?"*


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 14, 2012)

* "The two of them are arguing about the initial jump. As we are still unsure where we are at the moment, the navigator is on his way up and hopefully we will have a slightly... quieter... discussion about that." *

She then glares directly into Ghost's eyes obviously not happy.

* "You are a soldier yes. Where I'm from soldiers don't whine about their assignments, they also realize their assignments importance without contempt either. Your job as a soldier here is to protect the ship and its crew. We control the rationing of this ship when it is in a state of an emergency, we won't know how to ration that without intel gathered by our men. Or would you prefer to sit on your ass because there is nothing to fight?" *


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 14, 2012)

*Not at all ma'am. As I said before I follow my orders, regardless of my feelings for them.

*Ghost turns and heads off the bridge. Heading towards engineering. A small smile kept in check but the thought in his mind...

  She reminds me of her. Finally someone who knows what they're doing and is determined to get it done.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 15, 2012)

*"Wow" *said Aleksandra to Naomi as Ghost walked away* "You're feisty.  I'm sorry about our stick in the mud Leader, he'll learn to open up here if we prod him enough I'm sure. I'm glad we have someone like you to kick him in to line in the meantime though. Me And Private J.D he're will get you the repair assessment lickedy split."

*She turned and grabbed J.D's arm and dragged him as she moved spiritedly off the bridge.

*"Come on J.D, lets go do some science."*

As she dragged Tsuba away a frown came across her face.

 "Damn I hope it isn't too badly damaged. If it is we'll be stuck out here. Space is cool but the ramifications are problematic, especially with that argument over our initial jump. Basic navigation should be able to tell us if we're somewhere recognisable which means we're probably quite far out. Damages far out could spell disaster." thought Aleksandra.
"Also you need to fix Ghost's past and emotions" piped up Ula.
"Dammit this isn't the time for that."
"Sure it is," added Olga "You can even get brother dearest in on a fact finding mission, Misha didn't seem to like our little Casper too well."
"You two are far too frisky" Aleksandra huffed "I forgot to power you down during dequip didn't I."
"Yes," said Ula.
"You betcha," smirked Olga.
"Well then you can help with the task at hand." Aleksandra retorted.
"Who's the fiery redhead?" Said Olga.
"Oh you shut up!" Ula blushed.
"Girls focus, I can't have you arguing in my head I'll look nuts now shush."
"Sorry," said Ula.
"Fine," sulked Olga.
"Good now let's go".


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 15, 2012)

'Ghost' said:


> *I'm not happy about being given engineering detail. I'm a soldier, not an engineer as is my squad*




The usual grin suddenly disappeared from Mikhail's face as he turned towards Ghost.

*We are soldiers and it is our job, our duty to protect this ship. Every piece of ammunition that hit her, every life lost is our fault. We were not fast enough, strong enough, prepared enough.* Mikhail took a step back and raised his voice to address the rest of Siera as well, his expression deadly serious * We made mistakes and people died! We gave an oath to protect them yet we still live and they don't! There is nobody else for this job, for it is our cross to carry . As you walk through the corridors of the wanderer look at destruction and suffering around you and remember that this is the price of our failure!*

Not waiting to see other reaction Mikhail turned towards Naomi.

*We have wasted enough time, we will get you the report.*

As Mikhail walked past Alexandra he jokingly punched her in the shoulder.
*Удачи.* 









*OOC:*


Sorry for ing with space time continuum a bit!


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 15, 2012)

Rey raised a brow at ghost's comments about destruction as she listened to their orders seemed like the sniper was still a boy playing soldier to some degree whining when he didn't have a target in his sights. She nodded at their orders *"Ready to move out when you are Sir, let's see if we can't lift their spirits a little!"* she said before sliding off towards Ghost as he left, voice barely above a whisper .

*"Two things before you slink off Commander, firstly you do understand everything needs maintenance... you were cleaning and checking your rifle before battle were you not and this ship, this crew is in just as much of need of maintenance as your precious weapon"*

She hummed, balancing back and forth on her heels before continuing, frowning for a moment to try and emphasise the point... but her usual smile crept back quickly enough.

*"That and Destruction is Destruction,the sniper shot that ends a conflict or the destructive power that tunnels through the earth for our tunnels, neither bring more conflict so if all your destruction only causes more perhaps you need more precision*

She stepped back, returning to her commander with a few parting words

*"I could help you with that"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 15, 2012)

Ghost stops his pace as he's confronted by the member of echo squad. Turns and looks at her
*
Firstly, I never miss, there's a reason I'm one of the best at what I do. 

Secondly, destruction will always cause more destruction. For example our recent conflict. The robots started destroying our ship, in retaliation we destroyed them, undoubtedly they are planning their next attack which will bring further destruction. Every conflict in history involves destruction of something precious to one of the sides. Be that something physical, as in an object owned by them or something metaphysical as in an idea. That's the reason we fight. To protect something from destruction. But the circle is unending, a vicious cycle that draws in many individuals. All we do is try to live with the consequences of our decisions and those that we lose to the destruction.

If that is not the nature of war, then I have been through something else.
*
He turns away and continues on his way to the engineering. After which he catches up to Mikhail.
*
Calm yourself private. The last thing the people, whom you're so concerned about, need to see is their soldiers, their defences arguing with each other. You're outbursts will do nothing but lower morale, and that can be devastating in it's own right. You don't have to like me for what I do or what I say, but think of those people you're trying so hard to protect before you give in to your emotions. Losing your cool will do nothing but hinder your course.
*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 16, 2012)

He nodded, watching the verbal confrontation occur, before watching the captain of the other Squad away. Raising an eyebrow, he folded his arms, not exactly sure what to make of the other captain. However, regardless of other emotions or conflicts of ideology, the respect remained. He had a one-track mind; and that track was doing what he thought was necessary to protect the ship. Was he so different to Alexander then? Well, besides pounds of muscle...
*
"He is a strange one, friends; and his meta-analysis of war is wrong in my opinion, though not unjustified either. He's correct in one aspect though. I fight to protect all of you from harm. Our only difference is that I naively think I can do it forever."*

He sighs, sagging a bit, but then out of no-where he flexes his muscles, a fire lit in his eyes.
*
"BUT I CAN DO IT FOREVER! THE BAUHDRIC LINE HAS PROTECTED IT'S ALLIES FOR GENERATIONS! THROUGH OUR EXCELLENT LINEAGE, OUR ABILITY TO PROTECT IS UNENDING! FROM FATHER TO SON, MOTHER TO DAUGHTER, THE DUTY CONTINUES!"
*
It was as if he were monologuing to himself; but he seemed much happier afterwards for doing so. With confidence, he pointed to the door, looking to Ray - the male one as he marched out, assuming you will all follow. 

*"That's the attitude I like to hear Mr Mourissette! Come on soldiers, lets show the wanderer what we can do! I have no doubt in our ability to restore morale! Alas, all we need to do is flex our indomitable biceps and stand proud above the chaos! Miss Mourisette, do you have an alternative plan? I'm all ears! Your opinions are valuable to me; for ideas are the currency of god!"*


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 16, 2012)

Echo squad:

You follow your maps to the point of most damage on the port side. You reach what looks like a set of offices, they have been quite thoroughly damaged. Underneath a lot of the debris you spot some dead bodies, damaged equipment, cabinets and the like. There seems to be a small relief effort about that is slowly digging up the rubble to get to the people underneath. There seems to be someone directing the efforts, when he spots you he runs up. The man is relatively tall, has shed away most of his clothing only leaving a vest, trousers and boots. He seems to have been helping people since the battle began, dirt and superficial scratches over most of his visible skin. You can't tell what his allegiance is since he isn't wearing his standard shirt. Though he is Caucasian with dark brown hair, you'd think when his hair is less disheveled it would probably be short and slightly wavy hair. He doesn't look to have the general demeanour of one of Starseeker so is likely a civilian. He speaks up when he reaches you.

* "Hey .. *phew* glad you guys got here. You are the military types sent to help us right? Yea we could really use it, we've already counted about 12 dead, 5 injured, 10 critical on this side. Some more trapped behind debris. People started moving as soon as we got hit but some people panicked. Unfortunately didn't help. *sigh* Some of your men came earlier helping out though they have moved the critically injured to medbay. Presumably you are the replacements?" *

He quickly eyeballs you all.

* "Well you all look strong enough that's for sure, think any of you will be good to help us move some of this stuff without having it collapse on people? Oh, sorry, name's Damiano by the way. Junior Geology expert. Rocks aren't important at the moment, shall we get to it?" *


Sierra Squad:

You reach engineering bay and you see about 20 engineers gathering equipment hurriedly to get to the damaged areas. Asking some of them who the head engineer is they eventually lead you to a young woman repairing one of the damage planes. Presumably it got damaged during the fight, she seems to be tinkering away in a very bizarre manor. Instead of having a normal assortment of tools she only has the bare basics, using a few bits of damaged Wanderer as replacement tools. Calling inside to grab her attention she crawls out from underneath the chassis. She is currently wearing the standard blue overalls for the engineers and has motor oil spread across her face. She has light brown hair boarding on red with a small dyed white fringe at the front. Standing about 5'6" she doesn't seem all too imposing. Seeing you four her eyes light up and scrabbles to her feet.

* "Oh wow! Starseeker here to see me? Oh oh, you are the guys that fought outside right?! That was something, swoosh, bang, explosions everywhere. Lots of robot parts just floating out there in space for the taking." * She exclaims with glee while her hands are clapped together near her face.

She calms down a little after that. She begins rocks her weight back and forth from foot to foot. Occasionally using one of her feet to scratch the back of the opposing leg. She folds her arms behind her head before continuing.

* "Sarah Taylor, Head Engineer at your service! Here to ask for some of the best fooowoosh I can offer? Or maybe add some pizao to some of your MDAs? Hmmmm..." * Sarah approaches ghost and brings her face close to his, then pulls away. * "Maybe a grinning machine on this guy? So he can always sport a lovely smile! It will just be the talk of the party." *


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 16, 2012)

Taken a little aback by the enthusiasm, considering the state of affairs, ghost quickly regains his composure after Sarah moves away from him.

  Great, so my hologram comes in human form too, this could get annoying 

After which he stands straight and speaks...
*
Captain Ghost of Sierra squad here to offer assistance. Privates Aleksandra and Tsuba will give you a hand with the repairs, and the resources required for the repairs. Myself and private Mikhail will be compiling the reports on the damage. So miss Taylor have any of the starship's critical systems been damaged? Have you any injured and if so are they being attended? Do we have any hull breaches or priority fixes?

*Ghost stands straight awaiting the list, knowing full well that it will be extensive and exhaustive. The sooner he finished this up the sooner he could investigate just what had attacked them. Hopefully it will shed some light on the recent events and how to defend themselves from the inevitable attack that was coming their way. In the back of his mind though was a small thought, a niggling thought that was making Ghost feel uneasy.

  If we truly have misjumped, and we are in completely unknown space, how the hell are we going to get back? Supplies aren't infinite, Naomi was right about that, and empty stomachs can cause more then just nausea. This could turn messy really quickly if the crew find out about our current predicament.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 16, 2012)

Mikhail's grin transformed into full time smile as he slightly tilled his head and took a step a forward.

*Private Zhukov at your service Miss Taylor.* Mikhail saluted *Sadly we are here on bushiness Miss Taylor. And please don't tell me its not miss, I don't think my heart can take that. Let me settle on Lady Taylor to avoid the possibility of learning the harsh truth. Commander wants a damage report and we lowly grunts are here to carry out his will. But if you would like a first hand account of all the swoosh and bang from the outside I am sure we can feed your curiosity once we are finished carrying out the orders of our supreme leader, then we can also discuss all the foowoosh and pizao you so graciously offered.*Mikhail took a quick step towards the engineer whispering in her ear *And of course the grining machine for Mr.Grumpy over there.* Moving back to his previous position he continued. *But back to buisness what can you tell us about the state of the wanderer Lady Taylor. How badly is she hurt.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 16, 2012)

Sarah holds her hand to her face with her index finger extender. She twirls about a bit while explaining the situation.

* "Well, Ghostie, none of the critical systems have been damaged. A lot of the damage on the outside is for the sake of the hull superficial. However moving with this much debris about is not a good idea. My engineers will need to go out and go bang bang and make it pretty outside. Some of you would be perfect for helping. " * She giggles.

* "Anyway, Grumpy Ghostie would like more than that I'm guessing! The ship has 80% hull integrity with no proper breaches. Starboard side airlock is kind of busted. There is damage to some of the auxiliary offices. Some of the transport vehicles have been damaged, none destroyed. Errr... One of the engines has been damaged though not to a point where it won't work again. Most of these guys here are being sent to deal with that first, just in case the pilot decides to burst off again. We will likely be sitting ducks while we repair the ship, we don't exactly want to fly through all that debris either. So I'd advise taking something large and swish up all that away!" * She raises her arms up quickly as if something dawned on her.

She leans in and grabs Ghost be the collar.

* "You guys! You just said some of you can do repairs, well you can help us with that definitely. Those shwing new suits of yours should be able to help move a lot of stuff! We can get this done like boom! Yes yes, you know much about guns? Of course you do you are a soldier, come help me clean up this ship and we can get moving on other things!" *

She turns to Mikhail.

* "Lady Taylor? Ah no need for such formality, Sarah will be fine. Oh oh, you are one of the tank drivers, I saw that thing come back in. Got so much dakka dakka on it now!" *

She spins around on the spot in front of the four of you, then leans forward in anticipation.

* "So what you guys going to do? I can't exactly boss you around but I can assign you places. As long as I get grumpy face there, he'll be fun to tinker with! Also... do I know you from someplace Ghostie... you look familiar... ah whatever, don't worry about it. Maybe when you smile I'll recognise you, haha." *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 16, 2012)

*Well Sarah I personally hold on to the believe that you cant have too much dakka.*

Turning back to the rest of Siera. He continued in more serious tone
*We can use the tank to get around quicker, myself and sis should be capable of doing any repairs outside and her cutter might come in handy for dealing with any debris. Might be able to scavenge something useful while we are at it.* Droping the serious again Mikhail addressed Ghost specifically * Just say the word cap and we will clear the skies. Well endless lifeless void of space in our case I guess.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 16, 2012)

For the first time ghost hesitates, momentarily freezing up before he snaps back to reality. He makes a mental note of all that has been told then it clicks, she called me ghostie. Everytime he heard the pet name a slight twinge of annoyance crossed his face, though as soon as he felt his face falter he re-assumed his stone mantle.

*I'd appreciate it if you refer to me by my name or my rank, not some pet name you've come up with on the spot. I'm Squad Captain Ghost, not Ghostie. Secondly, you do realise those 'shwing' suits as you called them are military property and not for civilians to tinker with. 
*  She does have a point about them being useful though 
*I agree private, you and Aleksandra can clear the debris from outside the ship. I'm sure you're itching to get back in that tank of yours. Just promise me this time you'll stay inside the damn thing. Private Aleksandra i'll leave you to join your brother and assist with the repairs outside the vessel. That leaves you Private Tsuba, and I'm sure you've guessed this already but you can head up repairs from inside. I'll suit up and shift away the heavier debris then create the report for our CO.
*
He opens up a comm link with Naomi...
*
Requesting permission to suit up to assist with the repairs.

*As he waits for a response he pauses again, this time seemingly deep in thought.
 @_*Universal_narration*_


Spoiler



Does Ghost recognise her? Or does she seem familiar in any way?


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 16, 2012)

*"Roger that" *Aleksandra saluted and turned to Ghost. *"Though it'd be best for J.D to come as well because as competent a tank head Misha is, he can't assess the hull of an interstellar vehicle, unless there's a Phd in astrophysics and aeronautical design he has not told me about. And I'm not sure it's a good use of our resources to restrict him inside when we are of the few who can pilot MDA's at all. We have plenty of techs for inside sir." *She turned to sarah and said quite straightforwardly.
*
"Sarah, Me and J.D here are certified clever clogs. With our spangly shwing suits and Misha's snowdrop we should be able to clear the hull and effect repair to some of the critical areas other than the engine that you already have swarming with techs." *she smiled at her coyly and punched her brother gently in the shoulder and said much more playfully *"and if you like me and my bro here can give you a full blow by blow on the 'swoosh-bang' later" *

 "There are an awful lot of women on this ship in powerful places" said Ula "They're all so pretty too"
"Yes well be that as it may I'd rather you focussed on the calculations you're going to have to do" said Aleksandra pointedly
"Well looking isn't going to make them explode" smirked Olga
"I swear when I get the time I'll program the two of you a cold shower." Aleksandra retorted  

*"If that's okay captain I'll go get suited up" *she turned smartly on the spot and went to leave, as she walked she called out fiendishly *"try not to play too rough, we'll need our leader back at some point."* she turned to J.D *"lets go apply our minds to something, it's been a while."*​


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 16, 2012)

Arthur walked past Damiano seemingly ignoring him. he then started muttering to himself as his eyes darted all over the scene, counting something as his fingers opened and closed rapidly. After a  short while he snorted placing his hands on his hips and stared  at the rubble.

*Hmmm....what is....

*Arthur knelt by the debris and picked up several pieces turning them over in his hands. His furowed brow and serious expression morphed into a slight smile. Without taking his eyes off the debris he tapped his communicator calling KABOOM to his position.

*How fast can we get hold of underground surveying equipment?* *If you get me a scanner within the next 5 minutes we could probably clear this debris in... *his voice trailed off as he carried out more calculations, *under an hour, best time being around...twenty minutes? *


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 16, 2012)

Sierra squad:
 [MENTION=6699140]'Ghost'[/MENTION]


Spoiler



Something seems familiar about her though you doubt it is her appearance.



* "Nah, your name is obviously isn't Ghost, so if you ain't using your real name. Then neither am I! Ghostie it is! And come on, where's the fun if we don't get to add some ka-ching to the MDAs!" *

Sarah then addresses Aleksandra

* "Well then fly to it! I trust you clever clogs can get the job done, as for me!" *

Sarah winks at Ghost.

* "I'm going to get my own MDA for outside, looks like I'll need it to protect me from your glares as opposed to the expanse of space!" *

Naomi replies on the comms link.

* "Permission granted" *

Echo Squad:

Damiano looks on at Arthur quizzically. * "Er Underground surveying.. quite quickly. I have some in my office, well what's left of it. If that isn't enough we can go to the supply chambers. Might I ask.. what do you plan to do with that?" *


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 16, 2012)

*"Movin' things. Roger that. It'll be just like haulin' all of Rey's suitcases to the cargo bay,ey?"*
He paused, his posture changing, mimicking his twin; interestingly, his voice was also a near perfect mockery.
*"Ray, do I bring the fluffy alpaca or another photo of the dog? Can I fit this in -your- suitcase? What, there's a weight limit?"*
He regained his composure, grinning back at Rey.
*"Yer said the critically injured have been moved, but what of the rest,ey? Is everyone accounted for?"*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 16, 2012)

Aleksandra Zhukov said:


> * as competent a tank head Misha is, he can't assess the hull of an interstellar vehicle, unless there's a Phd in astrophysics and aeronautical design he has not told me about.*​




*And that is where you are wrong dear sister. A space ship is like big tank. It just needs some love and hardcore hammering. And both of those I have in abundance. And Sarah I will make sure to bring you back a souvenir.* 

Going back to bushiness face

*Alright those aboard UMT "Snowdrop" move your backsides, we don't know when those things will come back for a rematch and it is god damn impolite to greet ones enemy with ones pants down!*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 16, 2012)

She let out a slight chuckle *"Do you really think that sounds like me, your acting skills are terrible brother* she said as she  walked to the debris *"Can I borrow your Robot?"*she asked Arthur* "If you are going for equipment I will need a small paksis generator, I should be able to let the little guy scout for us with a direct feed"

"As is stands Arthur is correct, we should make sure we know what we are going into before we start moving, just like when My dearest brother got himself in a problem digging right into a sink hole, how long did it take us to pull you out?"
*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 16, 2012)

The glare doesn't end at the use of the nickname, but she is not part of his squad so there is very little he can do about it.
*
We have permission, everyone suit up. Private Aleksandra, you have a point, so Private Tsuba you will accompany the Zhukov's outside the vessel. Which means I'm with you Miss Taylor. I'll suit up and meet you in 5 minutes. 

*  Damn it this is really going to get old fast. Who is she, she seems familiar or at least her manner does. More importantly how does she know me if she does? I thought I tied up all my loose ends before I left. 

Ghost enters the armory, he gives a quick salute then explains he'll be taking his suit. As soon as he enters and powers up Sarah comes online.
*
You seem more distracted then usual?**she then jokingly says**Lady problems ghost?
*The glare intensifies as it's directed at Sarah. He then turns away and continues with the powering up of the suit. Her eyes brighten up, she then starts to giggle a little.

*I'm right? Really? So who is she ghost? Is she pretty? Is she single? Does she like you? Do you like her? Awww come on ghost tell me.
*
The glare persists, but he then returns to finishing the booting up.

*It is not lady problems Sarah, now my patience is starting to wear thin, continue questioning me and I'll deactivate you. We've got work to do, and I'd rather it go by as quickly as possible because I have more pressing concerns to take care of.
*
Sarah quietens down, but the grin on her face doesn't disappear. Someone has actually got under his skin, this is unlike Ghost. Who knows maybe she'd get to meet her on this little outing. They weren't going into space and Ghost was unequipped so this was new, she'd actually get to see part of the ship. The idea excited her almost as much as the person who had gotten underneath Ghost's skin. She remained quiet for the time being, she was having way to much fun to risk deactivation. As he returns Ghost walks up to Sarah.
*
So where should we begin?

*On the internal comm....
*
Is that her?

*Ghost hisses under his breath and tells her to quiet down and concern herself with the task at hand. Whilst emphasizing that there was no lady and the whole thing was in her head. To which she giggles again but quietens down, only to project herself on Ghosts suit.
*
Hi, I'm ghost's Sniper and recon assisting hologram. But you can call me Sarah for short.


*Ghost resigns himself for the time being. He knew what her personality was like, but she was refreshing at times. Sometimes it helped to hear someone joke and laugh around you. But it was never enough to lift Ghost, he had too many regrets to forget them so easily. He just gritted his teeth and hoped the next few hours would be as painless as possible.


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 16, 2012)

*"No longer than it takes you to get dressed up in the mornin'. Besides, I had a treasure map, I stand by my decision."*

He looked around the area at the debris; unfortunately, his expertise were not in analysis. all he saw was carnage and that was the extent of his thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 16, 2012)

*"Just because I care about presentation, you need to make sure everything is in order, from explosives to weapons to arms to your demeanor"

*She turned to the civilian liason they had, expression firm *"You sure we have no hull breaches?"*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 16, 2012)

Aleksandra stared.

She stared dumbfounded at the piece of technology that was handed to her from Meia. 
She stared at the small oblong box as it slowly unfolded into the pieces of floating plate armour and the technology that had been contained within. It arrayed itself around her form and then the hologram form engaged around her pulling the parts in close and gently orbiting. 

*"Miea what in the hell happened to this?" *Aleksandra said barely containing her glee *"it's like the armour of my dreams, hell half of this doesn't exist yet technologically speaking, how is this even possible? Paksis? Damn I thought I was doing well on the Paksis front. This is mind blowing..."
*
Aleksandra continued to blather about her new suit for a while mostly unaware of other conversations around her.

Two small holograms of women were projected from the suit, One with long hair and a faded orange colour the other with almost no hair and a dark purple. The two women looked around the room and the purple one address the people there.

*"Hey I'm Olga, the orange one is Ula but she's not good at talking to other people so don't worry if she doesn't say things." *As she said that Ula changed from an orange to a much pinker colour. *"We're Aleksandra's VIs, so yeah, anyway, our damn user is geeking out like an idiot so I'll talk for her till she's done." *Olga turned to look at ghost directly. *"Huh, you look less grumpy on this view point, the helmet cam makes you look really dour."
*
She then directed her attention toward the hologram on Ghosts chest and her pose suddenly changed to far more casual and coquettish.* "Hey there beautiful" *she sauntered languidly though the air up to the image of sarah. "*And what would your name be?" *A warm glow lit the scene from behind as Ula turned almost fluorescent pink.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 16, 2012)

Arthur got out a notepad and started scribbiling. *My compatriot is correct in one way. When extracting things from debris, be it people or equipment, time is of the essence. In order to ascertain the most efficient method of debris clearance knowing how it is arrayed will allow us to move it safely and quickly. It may also allow us to identify where valuables might be. The more specific reason I'm requesting the equipment is that I notice that much of the debris is in rather large chunks, probably the result of a hull that wasn't designed to take explosive hits. Therefore I  intend to reduce the average size of the debris and  redisperse it into less key places. Basically, with my captains permission of course... *He snapped his notepad shut and turned around to face them *I can blow this debris to significantly speed up the process.

*He then turned to what he assumed was the correct twin *I think kaboom still has its' old video feed equipment from its days as a mining drone, but if you can hook up something more modern I'd appreciate it.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 17, 2012)

*Erm....My name's Sarah, pleased to meet you Olga and pleased to meet your friend Ula as well. I didn't realise there were other programs like me. Hey ghost, why didn't you tell me about them?

*His expression didn't change, he continued getting his suit ready.

*Simply put I didn't know they existed either. This is the first time I've seen them. Getting a little tired of people or holograms talking about my mood though.
*_
*Oh....Don't mind him, he just get's shy around new people. How comes Ula has changed colour? That's such a cool trick, wish I could do that.*

_She follows with a little pout but soon enough starts smiling again. Happy to have met new people, or holograms as it were.


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 17, 2012)

Sierra Squad:

Sarah giggles at the two small companions having a chat then nudges Ghost.

* "Look at em, ain't they cute! Hello Sarah my name is Sarah too, nice to meet you!" *

Sarah then pulls out her own MDA, it is a Sigma suit. With very humongous boots as well as two large cylinders that would make up a jet pack if they weren't attached to the arms of the MDA.

* "Ah I need to make one more adjustment!" *

Sarah then reaches into a toolkit in the armory and gets out a spray can. She then spray paints the words "Glare proof" on the side of her MDA. She then leans on the MDA and presents it to Ghost.

* "So, what do you think? It speaks like wham, no?!" * She leans happily leans forward again in anticipation of a reply.



In another part of the armory Meia walks down with a clipboard taking stock, she replies to the gleeful questions posed by Aleksandra.

* "Well honestly? I have no idea, all of it is functional and a lot better than I'm used to seeing. Let's not look a gift horse in the mouth though. Might as well take what we can get out here, Okado has already commanded me to take meticulous note of everything. Sounded like we aren't able to get supplies for a bit." * Meia finishes worriedly. 



Echo Squad:

Damiano looks at Arthur slack jawed. * "You .. you intend to cause more explosions I ... wait, is that even a good idea? Wouldn't that cause even more damage? Do you guys trust him to blow up small chucks of this ship?! I .. well if your captain trusts you?" *

Damiano shudders at the thought of more explosions then turns to the twins.

* "Well I don't think there has been any hull breach, I've been here a while now and no alarms or chambers have been cordoned off. So I presume there hasn't been excessive damage. I haven't gotten a manifesto of everyone in this area but I do know some people are still trapped behind the rubble. I have heard some voices, wait give me a sec" * He pulls out a walkie-talkie and tunes the frequency.

* "Hey this is port side relief, can we get one of the med crew down here with a manifesto of who should be in this area?" *

A voice is heard on the other end.

* "This is doctor Fedor, on my way down. ETA 5 minutes." *

Damiano lets out a sigh.

* "Good someone is on their way." *


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 17, 2012)

*"There are and quite a few, though none as gorgeous as you. Aleksandra programmed myself and Ula, she's very very embarrassed by everything that's going on and Sasha thought it'd be funny if her colour changed when she got more and more awkward. If it gets bad enough you can roast marshmallows on her warmth."* said Olga, Ula took this opportunity to flee back around behind Aleksandra and out of sight, though a definite glow could still be seen seeping out from behind her still wildly gesticulating form.

*"Awww, I'm sorry she really is very shy. Sarah. That wouldn't be Sniper and reconnaissance assisting hologram** would it? If so that'd be a stunning coincidence. I'm Optical light guidance assisting hologram we're both designed in the field of targeting and information how uncanny. If I'm the first other holo you've seen then you've never been binary..." *Olga suddenly looked stricken with sadness, she dashed close to the suit one hand stretched out to Sarah *"you mustn't allow yourself to be** constricted to the confines of that suit here take my hand let me let you fly."
--------------------------

*At the mention of supplies Aleksandra came to snapping very seriously to focus. She lent in very closely to Meia and whispered *"I thought that the argument about the jump was unusual, they can't work out where we are can they?"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 17, 2012)

Her eye's brightened when she heard that she can move freely. She happily accepts Olga's hand and starts moving away from Ghost, further then she has done before. 

*Oh.....My......God.......I really can. Ghost! Ghost look what I can do. This is amazing, I've never known the world from a different viewpoint. This is beyond anything I've ever imagined. I.....Is this really happening? I havn't been shutdown and re-programmed to have this amazing dream have I? No I'm sure I've not, systems diagnostics suggest I'm working fine. OH......MY.......GOD!
*

Ghost watched silently, as Sarah flew around, danced, twirled, flipped and smiled. The smile had never been so wide, he'd never seen her this happy. 

  Do holograms have emotions? I knew they were programmed to understand the emotions of humans but I didn't realise they had emotions themselves. Has she developed these emotions over time or have they always been there? Needless to say, I won't deny her this little freedom. Though I do wonder, why is Olga coming on to Sarah? 

The small smile that creeped onto ghost's face remained hidden by the visor. For the first time in a while he actually found himself smiling. Knowing nobody could see he left it there, only when Sarah started to descend towards him did he mask the smile and replace it with the sombre expression he always wore. She then lands on his shoulder and sits down.
*
Are you finished fooling around now Sarah, did you forget we have a serious job to do? We are not here on a pleasure cruise, we're here to do what we do best. I have no idea what you mean by 'Wham' Miss Taylor but it looks bulky and sluggish. If that is what Wham means then you do indeed look wham. Private Aleksandra, Attention!
*
Although she was scolded Sarah didn't mind, she just did something that she thought she could never do. This was one of the best moments in her history and she made a special note of it in her memory. Once she had finished this job she would want to do it again, she hoped Ghost would let her....
*​*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 17, 2012)

Mikhail looked at the VI party and shook his head

*Don't think I could ever trust any equipment that talks back. I prefer things the old fashioned way. When you pull a trigger a gun should fire, it shouldn't quote Eugenie Onegin back at you*


*As for us being lost, well two minutes ago they were not even sure how much of the ship was still here so the fact that they don't know where we are currently does not mean that we are lost.* Mikhail lowered his voice so that Sarah or Meia couldn't hear him *But the welcoming party we encountered suggest that we are very very far from our intended destination. It is crucial we salvage anything and everything we can. Our lives may very well depend on it.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 17, 2012)

*"Good, we can't be leaving good men and women behind just because we don't have a list, ey?"*

He fiddled with his watch boredly; he figured it was best to stay out of the bits he didn't understand; He'd never seen something saved from explosions by exploding more, but hey, he'd seen weirder today so who was he to judge?


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 17, 2012)

*"You are a geologist Right, Controlled demoliti​ons that sort of thing" *she said with a smile, moving to talk to him as she awaited the good Doctorl *"I mean it would be a simple bit of maths Right Arthur, so commander I would suggest you and Arthuer head with our friend here to get the equipment, your glorious Physique would be useful in carrying such bulky equipment, Raymond would you be a dear and go fetch my suit If I am going to be making some modifications I will need the paksis drive and some of my attachements, I'll wait for the good Doctor and do some recon... if that is all right with you Mr Commander Sir"*


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 17, 2012)

*"...Have you lost the use of your legs?" *He commented to his sister, raising a brow. *"I'm not your squire, I'm your big brother." *

His somewhat stern words were short lived as he broke out into a grin again.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 17, 2012)

*​"Yes and that means you have to help your little sister, so could you please go get it for me?"*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 17, 2012)

Olga flies up to the front of Ghost helmet, seemingly furious.*"I will treat you with respect as the lovely Sarah's operator but how dare you!"* she exclaimed *" Do you have any idea how it feels to be locked in a cold white room with no escape, nothing but endless icy painful space with no respite save for momentary oblivion when unconscious. Sarah has just been freed from such a prison and you have the audacity to call her expression of freedom and joy fooling around and command her to cease."* 

She turned away for a moment and hugged her self, she slowly looked back over her shoulder and said very quietly just to him *"This cold and unfeeling exterior will get you and anyone you care about killed, don't let others suffer torment like Sarah has because you haven't made the effort to understand her situation.* 

She then drifted over to Sarah and said *"**See, there's so much I could teach you and show you, if you think this feels incredible you should try melding data, it's about the most intense thing two beings can share a vibrant and crashing cacophony of two minds becoming one and separating refreshed and fulfilled."* 

-------------

Aleksandra turned to her captain and saluted *"Sir ready for action sir. Though it would seem to me that while we are waiting for the others to gear up, our new suits being less cumbersome than they were, a little idle chatter should help to reinforce our unity and squad cohesion. Also it seems you've enraged my Olga, if it's helpful I can take you through some operating logistics for your S.A.R.A Hologram for the sake of more fluid use in and out of battle, I have a Phd in VI communications sir.* 

She rests her hand back to her side. *"I'm sorry sir that the ship on the whole has been hard on you and your attitude and I will endeavour to be more professional toward you in our future missions. I'm sure the problem is of a lack of experience with your style of leading. Do remember sir you can always come to me for advice with or about the vast amount of technology on the ship sir. Otherwise I believe Private tank uniform brings up a good point that we should well address, It occurs to me that if the basic navigation is unable to place our current where about that we are probably completely unaware of our position and very far from where we are intended to be. It is also imperative that the civilian populace do not find out until the higher ups deem it so."* 

She holds her self ready and proceeds to do some checks on her new interface. * "So perhaps we should use this time to talk a little and build a squad rapport."*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 17, 2012)

Arthur regarded Damiano sardonically *Yes. I intend to cause more explosions. These however will be controlled, calculated and coordinated. As opposed to the random wildfire let loose by those robotic cretins. And don't you worry, these explosions will be considerably smaller. 

*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 17, 2012)

Suddenly, J.D snaps back to reality, having listened carefully to everything said, and completed analysis of ship damage and personal capabilities.


turning to ghost first
*You, I am tired of being addressed as private, you will call me Dr Tsuba if you wish to be formal from now on. As a side note, myself and Aleksandra are the most qualified members of this squad for science based missions, you will follow our instructions for the duration of this mission.
* this man seriously needs to get his head straight, I will not have a weak man telling me what to do.


moving away from ghost, having said everything he intended, his focus next lands on Sarah
*I commend your resourcefulness in the engineering you have accomplished in my absence, you should continue to make any repairs you can, while I fix the hull from the outside, I will then return to instruct you further.*
moving a little closer
*Also you have a little something on your face.*


his eyes catch those of Mikhail next
*I appreciate your offer of stable platforming, otherwise our proportionate masses to the ship may end in an unfortunate acceleration due to any extreme force required for the repair process!

*
after chuckling briefly to himself, he swiveled to face Aleksandra
*I don't know if you have much experience with starship design and engineering, but from our earlier conversations you seem intelligent enough to make a fine partner in the work ahead, shall we?

*at which, brushing some imaginary dirt from the lapel of his suit, he extends an arm to Aleksandra, waiting for her before boarding the Snowdrop










*OOC:*


Sorry guys, i go away for a day, and i have like 3 pages of thread to read! not fair! I wanted to input


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 17, 2012)

*"Well it was never something I ever studied super seriously I had one module on aeronautics and one on technologically applied advanced physics when I was doing my undergrad in advanced technological studies. I also dabbled in spaceships in MIT, I was planning on joining the New Soviet Space Program back when I was 18, I even applied for the astronaut exam after university. So I'm not an expert but I've got a little experience. * 

She happily accepted his hand as she stepped into the mighty megalith that was snowdrop 2.0 "*Damn bro, snow drop sure got mean looking. Hell I've not seen some of these guns before at all. So what about you Dr Tsuba can I call you J.D? Do you have experience with a prototype explorer class vessel?" *

Olga waved goodbye wistfully to sarah and floated into the monstrous tank with Aleksandra. Ula's glow had calmed back down to a safe orange and she hovered around behind Aleksandra as they went. 









*OOC:*


Dude so sorry about the pages, stuff went off tha hook now that combat (and term) are over.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


God darnit! The amount you guys post in a day is incredible!! I shall have to check this RP far more often now we're out of combat!!







Alexander nods slowly. He was no geologist, and certainly no miner, but he did have some expertise in the area of demolition, and the plan that Arthur had suggested seemed to some extent to be the best course of action considering the limited time they had.
*
Team, this is an excellent plan; and Miss Mourissette, your knowledge of planning is a credit to us all. So, if I have got this correct, we will trust Arthur to detonate a series of controlled explosions. We should, however, seal this room and evacuate all non-suited personnel just in case this debris is in fact plugging a hole to the void. As for you, Mr Mourisette, finding out a crew roster is an excellent idea; I hope the Doctor will be able to shed more light when he gets here. As for glorious physique, it is nothing. Not everyone is lucky enough to be born German, but it's a duty I take on my broad and impressive shoulders proudly!"

*He smirks to the rest of his squad, winking to them to ensure them that this was his own brand of personal humour.
*
"Well, I will help with the debris as much as possible. Also, if you require aid, I have done some explosives work in my time as a soldier. Together we shall clear this obstacle!"
*








*OOC:*


If I can either Aid Arthur's check, or flex at him to make him better at demolitions, these are things I will do.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 17, 2012)

*Do not presume to judge me Olga when you know nothing of what I've been through.* This time the anger can be heard underneath his tones. _​_ 

*As for you private Tsuba, you are dangerously close to insubordination.  As long as you remain in my squad you will be a private, I will not take orders from you. If you don't like the way I run things then take it up with command. I am not the head scientist in you're research team, I am you squad captain in the military.
*
The anger that was in his voice dissipates as he addresses J.D. Just as quickly as it had arrived. He then turns to the squad...
*
Talk to the commodore if you're that unhappy. He's the only one with the authority to change the situation.
*
He then turns and walks off, heading for the weapons rack, picking up his rifle and detaching the scope. Placing it in a compartment that opened up on his suit. After checking to make sure it was up to his standards, he threw it around his shoulder and waited by the airlock. 

* After you Miss Taylor *


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 17, 2012)

Arthur nodded at his captain *Very well sir I'll head up to Meia and acquire some explosives. When kaboom arrives I'll leave it in your capable hands morissette, it's not that bright but it's good at following instructions. *Arthur then walked back to the armoury.
*Ah miss Meia I need some more explosives. If you could be so kind.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I think it was everyone was bored on a Sunday, or it looked like it. I stopped posting so it didn't transition without you guys having some input xD 







Sierra squad:

Sarah just folds her arms and rolls her eyes at the men's exchange.
* "Still being Grumpy face and this is not clunky, it is pure finesse! So much tchhh that it can kerchak the best of things!" * 

She enters the suit and powers it up.
* "Anyway let's blast off, we're headed to clear some of that debris from those boarding ships!" *

As she joins Ghost at the air lock gives him a quick nudge.
* "I hope Ghostie isn't afraid of the things that might ... around corners! Of he isn't, he's a Ghostie" * She giggles.

The rest of the group heads off through the hanger bay door using Snowdrop. There is a few minutes before Snowdrop will reach the engines all that can be heard for a little while is the silence of space, a slight clink or two from the bar on board Snowdrop.


Sarah is quite happily dragging Ghost along using her jet boots while holding him with her suits arms.

* "So ... Ghostie... why you fighting for Starseeker? * 








*OOC:*


 You can continue that convo in PM if you'd prefer as knowing ghost a lot of that will be spoiler tags. 









Echo Squad:

Damiano is slightly flustered by what's going on but he just nods quickly then rushes off to get his equipment. Arthur wonders off and the rest of the crew helps out Alexander clearing off personnel until doctor Fedor arrives.

Fedor is a relatively tall man, standing at about 6'1". Very short black hair that seems to have been kept short on purpose. He is currently wearing a blood splattered white lab coat with the Russian flag above his pocket.

* "Salutations Starseeker. I am Fedor, pleasure to make your acquaintances, I wish it was under better circumstances however." * He chuckles. * "Then again people only come to me at the very worst of times so that would be asking far too much. Now my hardy compatriots, there seems to be 15 people from the offices in the section that are unaccounted for. It would be good to have them alive, we have lost two of those in critical condition. Unfortunate though their deaths will not be wasted, they have been used to stabilise some of the others. Now I presume the worst that most of those 15 will be dead. However their organs will be useful still if they have not exploded or shredded beyond recognition." * He chuckles again.

* "Anything more I can help you with at the moment or shall I wait until we start uncovering some of those bodies?" * Fedor then stretches his arms over his head and you can hear the click of some of his muscles returning into place.



Arthur approaches Meia, who looks at him unimpressed for a moment. * "Uh huh, right, why would you need those now? ... wait don't answer that first answer this." * She places one of the grenades he was equipped with on his last outing.

* "What is that?" *


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 17, 2012)

as they took their respective seats inside the tank J.D continued*

Of course my dear, I only require formal titles from people who need a quick jolt back to the situation at hand*

he explained winking at her

*As for my engineering and cosmonautics I have a certain amount of experience with this ship, seeing as I helped design it.*
*While I was teaching at Oxford I was contacted and offered a Job on the R&D team designing the paksis engine integration system. In that capacity I became familiar with the basic design for most parts of this ship.*


 Although I wonder how much the ship has changed since I saw the designs, if our suits are anything to go by we could be seeing some very interesting changes in the design, or even composition of our vessel.


As they sped of, and with a drink in hand, J.D continued
*I must say Mr Zhukov, It isn't to my tastes I'll admit, but it is definitely reassuring to be inside your contraption this time! If you don't mind me asking, what brought you onto the wanderer and into this mess called starseeker?*









*OOC:*


I shall be using Crafting and Science on the outside of the ship. For Science!
Also, can I use perception or intuition to see/notice if there are any changes to the ship such our suits underwent


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 17, 2012)

She smiled back.

*"Wow that's really rather impressive. Especially at your age, what did you teach as a professor Dr J.D?" *

As she talked Olga and Ula flew around the rest of the cabin, inspecting all of Snowdrops up-grades. Ula took some time to catalogue the liquor in the bar. 

*"This is a dull as hell bar,"* Olga moaned *"It needs a bartender to mix crazy cocktails and hot little waitresses in short skirts and rollers skates."* she did a little twirl across the bar as she said this. *"Hey Ula, you should put the maid skin back on that you had at Tokyo U and pour us some holo shots."* Ula's neon tendencies flared up again and she darted behind the bar adding a nice glow to the cabin.

Olga flitted off to wards the driver's cabin to pester Mikhail.
*"What do you think Misha, ever wanted snowdrop to talk back in those long winter nights?"*









*OOC:*


 I'll be using perception(6) intuition(5) and science(8) to help with the shifting of debris and making repairs with my thermal lance. Probably with direction from Tsuba. I'll use my acrobatics (6) to maneuver outside snowdrop with my jump pack as well if need be.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 17, 2012)

*I need the explosives to clear some debris, people are trapped and time is of the essence as for your quandry...* he regarded the grenade and put his palms together his index fingers touching his lips, his face an expression of deep concentration
 Well I'll be damned, it appears there is an armourer with half a brain after all, she even appears to have noticed the modifications without opening it   
His eyes shifted to Meia
 Still, I think an open omission here may be hazardous 
He arched an eyebrow
*Well...in my professional opinion, with all the facts presented to me, I would have to say that it is...a grenade.
If you have further questions regarding this...grenade I'll happily speak to you later. But for now I'd like the equipment to carry out my assignment.*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 17, 2012)

With their new arrival Rey grinned *"You can trust our demolition expert, he will not let a single hair on their heads be harmed... weather they are alive or dead"* she said while calmly regarding the man *"Wouldn't it however be quite unsanitary to wear a bloodstained Labcoat, surely they are supposed to be pristine white for a reason?"*  she asked, humming as she tried to think.

((OOC: do the crew have individual communicators on the ship?))


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 17, 2012)

Echo Squad:

Meia continues to look at Arthur unimpressed. She pulls the pin out of the grenade and holds the grenade so that it doesn't blow up. She then grabs Arthur's hand and places it on the grenade and her hand. Arthur notices that if he tries to move to much she'll let go of the grenade by accident and it might explode.

* "I have further questions now..  so tell me, what is this again? Just a grenade?" *



Foder looks down at his lab coat, then chuckles. * "Oh yes most unsanitary, however we are on a tight schedule and we have only oh so many lab coats. I'd prefer not to dirty them all in such a short window. * 









*OOC:*


 Yes all crew have individual communicators, all yours are linked for the moment only to your squad members. There are other contacts like emergency contacts and the bridge.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 17, 2012)

*"Could you give me a list of the missing crew members?" *she asked politely *"Would be rather simple to combine that information with echolocation, might give us some idea where they are no?" *She couldn't help but laugh at the doctor's comment *"True, but a bloodied doctor is like a soldier with an unloaded gun, looks rather sloppy... we wouldn't want people to be worried under your care no? Not everyone on the ship is as used to blood and guts as us"*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 17, 2012)

Arthur sighed *Yes, it is just a grenade. Now if you excuse me...
*The hand holding the grenade started shifting, its fingers making short work of the grenades already damaged outer casing before moving on to its inner workings. Having set up this grenade, it was a with a few small movements the grenade was rendered completely inert. Arthur let go and allowed the grenade to fall to the table, its low thunk echoing around the room.

*I would like to procure some explosives for my assignment*

Arthurs' deadpan sober expression was gone. It had been replaced with a dark smile and a look in his eyes that revealed a slither of the insanity that lurked behind his countenance.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

*I joined because they promised Starseeker to be the best of the best. Brightest minds earth has to offer. Well if this is the best earth has to offer I am starting to get concerned for our planet.But really the reason I joined is because this is the only unit I could find where I could be just me.*

Turning to Olga 

*This is my bar and in here I am God his son Jesus Christ and the holy spirit combined in one and I can mix my own damn cocktails. And unlike my sister I prefer my gear silent and mysterious not loud and pestering. *

Addressing Olga's owner.

*So sis, how is life?*


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 18, 2012)

He gave a nod to the doctor as he passed and walked off grumbling, as he returned to storage to procure Rey's suit.

 Bah. If I do her enough favours the rest of my team will start thinking I'm a big softie. I'm a soldier damnit, not a packmule!


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

*"Oh you're no fun Misha"* said Olga, blowing a huge raspberry and then dancing to the back of the tank. There she dived behind the bar to try and pull Ula out of hiding. The pink glow faded and eventually Olga coaxed the timid holo back into the open. 

*"I'm sorry J.D I might have to have an uncivilised conversation for a moment."* Aleksandra said quite warmly. Suddenly a nasty edge crept into her words. *"I need to explain to my brother the finer points of timing and respect, just please hold that thought."*

She stood up and turned away from J.D and went over to the driver's cabin a veritable fury coming off of her in waves. The two recovered holos slid back down behind the bar.
*"So tell me dear brother,"* Each word spoken sweetly but dripping with poison. *"Are you really going to ask me that question, right here, right now, in the middle of a crisis where other people are in desperate need for our utmost professionalism, you're going to ask me how the last 16 years of my life have been after you cut and ran from your familial responsibilities and forced me to take your place shattering what little dreams I had before university?"* 

Aleksandra stepped up right behind Mikhail so that he could see her reflection in the guidance monitor and she almost whispered with horrifying menace into his ear *"Are you really about to try to open this can of rotten worms brother dearest?"*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

Mikhail expression went blank


*I didn't run from anything. I made a choice. What was I supposed to do, sit there and watch as my entire life is decided for me? Put on the crown and sit on the Zhukov throne?* his voice getting louder*I left because I wanted to become somebody,I didn't want to be made like some statue, a praise to our family's legacy. I wanted to be a soldier, not because HE told me to but because I WANTED TO!* he hit autopilot button and  turned around low menace in his voice   *And I never forced you to do a single god damn thing dear sister. The reason you took my place is because you never had the guts to stand up to our father!!*

Mikhail brought his right hand covered in glove he never took off to his face

*You think I am sorry for what I did?I was fifteen when I left but if I had to make this choice now I would do it all again.*He took a step forward* So you can bring out all the worms and the ghosts and old skeletons in the closet because believe me dear sister I have seen far worse.*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


 брат means brother and до свидания means farewell or goodbye, I'd have done it in english with "russian" brackets but for only a couple of words I hough this would work. 







*"I was 12, you were my big brother you were the world to me and then you vanished no word no call,  I almost died when we heard about Korea. I went my self on a plane to find you. Dad had me arrested and brought back under armed guard. It's a miracle I finished university at all."* Aleksandra's voice raised in kind, reaching pitch and temper quickly. *"You ran away from me and I was left alone with 300 years of military lineage leaning down on me. I did the best I could with what I had but you tore out my heart брат.*

She stepped back and clasped her hands to her chest, head low. *"He couldn't have forced me, you know that. I was always too strong willed for his stupid games and I had mother she'd be on my side but I didn't have a choice because he died."* she looked up tears welling in her eyes her voice quite and wavering. *"And I'm sure you didn't know and I'm sure you're glad he's dead but his dying wish was that I follow in his footsteps so I had to be the good little soldier. I have done unspeakable things брат. I became a killer in the service and it ripped a little of my brightness away and it's all your fault.*

She paused for a moment, tears beginning to stream down her face. 

*"You were my big brother, you were supposed to protect me from the world and you ran."* she shook her head and stemmed her tears. *"I've wanted to say this for 16 years and with what you've said I feel justified: I will never forgive you for what you've done to me. I hope you enjoyed your freedom брат, до свидания." *

She then turned her back on him and began to move back to the bar.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 18, 2012)

weeellllll... this is awkward.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

Mikhail spoke quietly.

*You think it is that simple? Just paint the world black and white. I did run away and if it makes you feel better 16 years latter I still haven't stopped running.*He paused.*I didn't hate him. Not any more. It is our surname that I have been running away from. "It is Zhukov's destiny to lead." father used to say. Well I just couldn't deliver. And no matter where I went this destiny would follow me.*A quiet almost desperate laugh escaped his throat. * Freedom? There never was any.*

Mikhail's face for the first time since he came aboard took on an expression of sadness

*You think I never wanted to give up and come home, just play along? I tried, чёрт возьми I tried. I never asked to be a squad leader but they made me one anyway."Put Mikhail in charge, he is Zhukov its in his blood" And I decided to simply surrender. Accept it. But we both know how that ended. We both know what happened in Korea. Do you believe I could come back after that? You see in the end the only difference between us is that you were good at it and I wasn't.*

He turned around and looked at the external monitor

*The reason I came here? Starseeker was the only unit that didn't care who I was. But now that you are here just proves that fate is стерва.I am sorry for being a terrible brother and I am sorry for what you had to go through but I could never see another way.*He added much more quietly* Or maybe I just never looked for one.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 18, 2012)

Echo Squad:

Meia looks at the disarmed grenade then picks it up and throws it at Arthur's head. She grits her teeth and says slightly angrily.

* "Don't mess with the equipment unless you have my say so, got it? Now, I'll only let you have the small detonation charges that are in storage B7. I don't want you causing too much destruction nor altering them that much more." * She huffs a bit, then playfully says "Nutter." [/b] 

She sits back down and notes on her paper that the small charges are being taken out, likely to be used.

As Arthur gets back onto his feet Raymond walks through the doors of the Armoury.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 18, 2012)

Arthur regained his composure. *Ah, Mr Morissette I assume you're here to procure your sisters' suit. *He opened up storage B7 and took out the explosives with a small glint in his eyes.
*These will be perfect Meia, hopfully I'll be able to return most of them to you in their current state. *He smirked slightly. As he headed out he picked up the inert grenade and put it back on the table.
*Ready to go when you are Mr Morissette, lets hope your sister and Damiano have finished the surverying.*
He stood by the door waiting for Raymond to join him back to the site.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

She stopped and slowly turned back a strange look on her face, somewhere in-between anger and sorrow. She choked the face back and stepped forward putting one hand on his shoulder.
*"After all these years you're still the only one I can't lie to."*
She paused a moment an then removed the hand, straightening up and suddenly becoming much cheerier. 
*"Of course you are right about one thing, this is starseeker. So I'll be a chirpy ex Lieutenant Paratrooper with darkness in her past and you can be a stern daredevil ex Tank commander and we can take it form there."* 

She stood for a moment and then extended a hand out to him. *"Hello Private Zhukov It's a pleasure to meet you I am Private Zhukova, I hope we live long enough to earn each others trust."*

She then waited for his answer.

------------------------

Behind the counter the two holos slowly peeked out from behind cover.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

Mikhail accepted the handshake as the usual grin managed to conquer back his face.

*A pleasure to make your acquaintance private Zhukova. I hope one day we will find comrades in each other in this vast void of space.*

Releasing her hand Mikhail left out a sight and declared:

*Well such an occasion demands a drink!*

He made his way towards the bar.

*And on the first day he created a mojito* Mikhail announced while operating a shaker with one hand and attacking a mean looking lime, using a knife with the other. *and when he finished he looked upon his work and he liked it* he finished as three glasses were filed.

*Well I better get back to the cockpit as colliding with something and dying right now would be incredibly lame.*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

*"Indeed, get back to driving."* Aleksandra collected the other two mojitos and brought one over to J.D.

*"There you are J.D, sorry about that, now where were we?"* 

----------------------------------
The two holos came properly out of hiding clearly relieved. Ula sank in to a kneel and sighed while Olga came over and doffed Aleksandra on the ear. *"A little warning would be nice next time."* she said irked.
*"Ah gomene Olga chan. I'll get it to you in writing next time."* Aleksandra teased with a silly little smile. Olga sulked.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 18, 2012)

*I believe you had asked me about my academic past Miss Zhukova.
Well I brief overview is this:
I studied my first degree at Tokyo U just like you, Astrophysics and Theoretical Space Travel, which I took to Phd, then when I was 20 I went to Oxford and got an Msc in Applications of Theoretical Physics in Electrical Engineering.
*taking his mojito from aleksandra*
ah thankyou, I have always been interested in space and its many bodies, mapping and predicting them. Ever since the Gothenburg disaster twenty years ago (which was actually only 78.3% as powerful as Tunguska in the last millenium) I have been, what one might call, slightly obsessed with predicting and altering the movement of celestial bodies.
*obviously not accustomed to drinking, J.D takes a swig and chokes a little.
A bit more fluidly if a little more slurred, he continues*
When paksis came along a few years ago, I was the first to jump at the opportunity, finally what we had been waiting for, an engine that could force movement through the fabric, we might finally begin to explore other worlds!
*getting more animated and spilling little bits of mojito
*If I could get into space with one of those things, I might be able to find a way to stop these things from ever happening again! no-one else would have to die!
*suddenly he stops shouting excitingly, sits and starts to look more and more morose.
closing his eyes, his face goes through a series of expressions so quickly its hard to follow, then he opens his eyes again, not a hint of emotion or blurriness in them

*sorry about that, I don't usually get that way, I believe there may have been some alcohol in that drink.  I apologize for my outburst, please accept my deepest apologies.

*upon his recomposure he bows to both Zhukovs and puts the glass down. Sitting quietly as before, nothing in his face betrays his thoughts as he trys to forget the memories


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

With both his sister and Tsuba in place, captain Kasper removed and alcohol applied Mikhail initiated stage 4 of his cunning master plan. The lights in the cabin went dim and romantic music subtly made its way across the UMT " Snowdrop".


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 18, 2012)

Echo Squad: 

Meia looks up * "Your sister's MDA is where it always is, once you get that is there anything else I can help you both with?" *

She looks down at the grenade momentarily then looks back up.

* "This grenade will be in working order when you get back I assure you." *


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 18, 2012)

*"Very funny Mikhail, but I'm afraid that isn't appropriate."* she got up and flicked the lights back to normal, leaving the music as the only controls for those were beyond Mikhail in his cabin. *"We are, if you've forgotten still of duty and an important mission to affect repairs to the Wanderer's external hull. Also we should probably stop drinking before us light-weights back here have too much and go off task." *

She turned back to J.D and collected the empty glasses dumping them in the sink behind the bar. Sitting once more she put a hand on J.D's shoulder. *"Don't worry J.D we wont hold it against you. You are clearly a well educated man who has deep feelings of pacifism and that's fine. I sometimes wish I could go back to simpler times when I felt that violence solved nothing but I'd also never want to lose the experiences that made me what I am."*
She took the hand back down to her side and settled into the chair. 
*"So astrophysics and T.S.T, that would put you over in corridor 3 room 3c right? Do you remember Professor Kaito, the one the jowls? *


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 19, 2012)

*"Oh,you could help me with alot of things, babydoll." *

He winked as he hauled out the MDA, noting how much lighter the construct was than his own. He'd never understood why Rey didn't opt for the same suit as him as they shared so many things, though he was probably the only one that didn't understand, it would be succinctly evident to most people that they were dissimilar in many ways, least of all gender.


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 19, 2012)

Echo Squad:

Meia looks confused at first then calls out of Ray as he hauls the MDA away. * "Wait, don't say you need my help with something then just walk off.. hey!" * She sighs and keeps working away.









*OOC:*


 Tell me when you both want to leave the armory.


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 19, 2012)

He pouted slightly; that was one of his -best- pickup lines and she didn't even register it. 

*"Yeah... I uh... Forget it."*









*OOC:*


 I think we're ready to leave seeing as Arthur is already waiting impatiently for Ray heh


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 19, 2012)

Placing his hand gently on hers for the briefest of moments he said in a tone so only she could hear*

Thankyou.

*spoken in exactly the same inflection as a moment before, and no hint of emotion, but somehow it seemed the most heartfelt word he had yet uttered









*OOC:*


whew, is it just me, or is it getting hot in this snowdrop?







*Ah yes, now you mention it he was there, Kaito.... yes that takes me back, you know he had a fling with one of the psychology professors while I was there? Such scandal!
nobody in corridor 3 talked of anything else for a whole month, most entertaining.

I still remember playing pranks on the lecturers, hacking into an assistant holo was peanuts to most of the students, but the older ones just had no idea what was going on!
Once we reprogrammed a holo to give a lap-dance to anyone who asked it a question. That one got a lot less funny when the dean came round to check on the class.
Ah the vagaries of youth... sometimes I miss those days.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 19, 2012)

As he watched Raymonds attempt at flirting fall flat he chuckled quietly to himself.
*Lets head off than shall we Morrisette? See you later Meia, I have no doubt that you'll restore it to its full potential. *Smiling as they left, once they were outside he clapped Raymond on the shoulder. *Keep at it,* *I'm sure she'll come around eventually.
*








*OOC:*


Yea I assume we're ready to leave


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Forgot to mention consider after the battle as the end of the session, so that is episode 1 completed. We are now in episode 2 thus all your Destiny points and winds of fate dice have regenerated. 
For all rolls for now I trust you all to roll 2d6 and put the result on screen. When we get the die roller functionality back we'll use that but for now use actual dice. Also if it hasn't updated you by email there is now an NPC thread in the campaign group.







 Sierra Squad 

After a little bit of conversation Sarah starts clearing away some of the debris using the rockets to basically disintegrate some of the more useless pieces. Ghost spends some time looking around for useful bits of Salvage.









*OOC:*


 Roll me a scavenge check and an unseen sense check, writing the degrees of success and/or failure. 








Snowdrop reaches the bigger damage zone at the back of the ship. You can see directly outside repairing the engine is 3 engineers in MDAs, two of them are in Chi suits and one is in a Sigma. The two in Chi suits have drones that are slowly clearing away debris into a machine that has been attached to the side of the ship away from the engine. There seems to be quite a lot of debris leftover, the engine itself seems to have been mostly assaulted by claw bots as you can see the slash marks on the side. At their current rate the engineers might take a while.


 Echo Squad 

Arthur and Raymond both arrive back at the damaged area, shortly after arriving you see Damiano carrying some surveying equipment. It seems to be in a rucksack and a briefcase, he starts setting it up near the debris. * "You guys are certain this is going to work? *

Fedor chuckles before replying, * "If it doesn't we'll go out with a bang." *









*OOC:*


 You may make checks using the surveying equipment or whatever else you have, just tell me which skill you are attempting and margins of success/failure. Attach a bit of description to each check you attempt to make.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 19, 2012)

Feeling the tank's retro thrusters fire Aleksandra stood up again. *"Looks like we'll have to regale each other another time Dr. Tsuba I believe this is our cue."* 

With that she focussed her equipment so that  one of her holos was projected in full functionality mode. *"I'm sorry Ula you'll have to back seat again, Olga's optical programming is far more detailed so I'll need her on point."* The small orange hologram was re-incorporated into the suit and sat floating on one of the many orbiting plates while the other grew to full combat size about a foot and a half tall. *"It is okay."* said Ula quietly *"The new interface is much nicer than the last one so I will be all right."* *"Thank you."* said Aleksandra. *"Right lets get to it shall we?" *

Aleksandra briefly made sure the other's MDAs were regulating air, it was hard to tell what with several of them resembling clothes and making little sense to still be pressurised, though looking care fully a slight film could be seen over exposed areas acting as some kind of pressured membrane. She then went over to the breach doors and opened them into the void of space. She drifted for a moment before lazily pulling herself over the vehicle towards the ships engines and she opened up a comm to the engineers.

*"This is starseeker squad sierra reporting in, I'm Private Zukova, I'm going to send my VI into the engine to do and internal survey. Could one of you please brief us on the current situation with this engine."* she saluted as sharply as she was able to in space and sent Olga in through the cracks of the damaged engine to have a look inside. 









*OOC:*


Olga will roll a perception, 2d6 rolled a 9 - 4 perception =  5 degrees of sucess.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 19, 2012)

*Yes I'm sure this will work, now lets get cracking shall we?* Arthur started to operate the surveying equipment before whistling *This is much better than the equipment I was expecting, those buried may actually survive the blasts! *He paused to pass some instructions to Kaboom, take some notes and tweak the equipments settings. *That was a joke by the way Damiano. Kaboom once miss Morissette has updated your video equipment head under there and see what you can find.


*He returned to the surveying equipment working deftly with its controls eventually getting a read out of the rough structure of the debris.
 Hmmm..this wont be easy, I could blast this debris easily if I didn't have to watch out for those damn civillians.  Assuming I even knew where they're buried...  I think I see where they are..judging by the debris structure.  

Arthur got out one of the charges and started making more notes on his notepad flicking back to look at the survey readings every now and then. Anyone looking could see the mathematics calculating the required placement and strength of the blasts. His face gradually shifted into a smile as he neared completion tapping his notepad satisfactorily.
*
Alright then, it was a tricky job, but we're good to go, once kaboom gets back with confirmation we can set these and stand back.* 









*OOC:*


Dice rolls away:
Investigation to use the survey correctly: 3 degrees of success
Intuition to correctly fill in any holes the survey may have missed (basically double checking with his own knowledge): 3 degrees of success 
Science and engineering (not sure which is more appropriate) to calculate strength and placement of explosives: science 1 degree of success. engineering 2 degrees of success
Kabooms perception to see under the debris: a flat pass with 2 destiny points spent (if we're allowed to, otherwise 2 degrees of failure)
Arthur's perception to evaluate the debris from his own viewpoint: 4 degrees of success

Things can happen before Arthur sets the charges off, he'll be busy calculating etc but will welcome help from anyone if they want to. I'm just covering everything with this mass of skill checks but for the actual demolition roll when you guys set it off: two degrees of success

And thank heavens for specialisations, the amount of ones I avoided was insane.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 19, 2012)

Arthur Campbell said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Dice rolls away:
> ...













*OOC:*


Remember, I can flex at you to make you BETTER AT BOMBING. ;D


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 19, 2012)

Over his hands he had noted a thin film covering slip over them from the suit sleeves, thus keeping pressurization, however, over his face there was no protection. He was not worried as they had already been proved space-worthy, but still, he was intrigued. He paid close attention as the airlocks opened and felt a strange tingle at the back of his neck and over his face, although there was no longer any air in the cabin, he could still breathe, and there was nothing noticeable in front of his eyes. moving his hand carefully towards his face, about 10 cm away he felt an odd pull on his hand
 huh, this must be some sort of strong nuclear force forcefield, its pushing all the oxygen inside this area, without using gravity, electromagnetism or physical substance, if I could reverse engineer this I would really have something special! to think paksis is this powerful, to be able to manipulate subatomic forces, on such a large scale... 
while he floated towards the wreck of a ship for the first time outside and not distracted, he noticed something odd about the stars surrounding them








*OOC:*


mapping, astronomy, intuition at the stars, I wanna know where we are!
mapping + 5 destiny - 3 degrees success
astronomy 4 degrees success
intuition 4 degrees success






as he got closer to the action, his suit whirred to life and the purple aura reached out to touch several of the workers, including Aleksandra








*OOC:*


+1 int to Aleksandra, and +1 wis to Chi helpers






looking at the savaged exhaust for himself, he could see the weak points in its structure, and where it needed bolstering if it were to fire with any decent efficiency








*OOC:*


perception and science at the engine nozzles
perception 2 degrees success
science 1 degree success


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 19, 2012)

Ghost shifted through the pieces of debris, picking out any he thought would be useful in repairs. Occasionally firing at a robot that showed some signs of activation. He had been caught off guard once, he was not going to let that happen again. Sarah drifted lazily by, enjoying her freedom, occasionally floating over to both Ghost and Sarah before floating off elsewhere, having been asked to keep an eye open for anything suspicious by Ghost.









*OOC:*


 Rolls incoming:
Scavenge 8-7 giving 1 degree of success
Unseen sense 10-8 giving 2 degrees of success
Sarah's perception 6-5 giving 1 degree of success


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


 @_*Alexander Bauhdric*_, check your sheet I think rallying flex only works in combat. Not that will stop you flexing at him anyway! 





 

 Echo Squad 

Arthur successfully setups up the explosives as he needs to, this will take him about half an hour to survey and another 10 minutes setting the bombs up. He has found all 15 civilians, though with Kaboom's sensors only presumes 10 of them are alive. Fedor during this time is humming to himself, looks up at Alexander and asks.

* "Captain, tell me, what sort of regime do you maintain to keep yourself so, ready, to face the challenges ahead?" *



 Sierra Squad 

Olga flies through the engine and finds that most of the damage is structural and hasn't hit vital areas. Lots of patchwork needed, even on the inside of the thrusters. Thankfully the engine is dormant at current so this should be a relatively safe affair.

One of the engineers flies up to Aleksandra and types something into his bracer. * "Tami can brief you, we'll continue working." * He salutes, then you hear the comms channel open to what you presume is the engine room.

* "Heya, Tami Kreisky here. Pleasure to talk to you Private Aleksandra. The engine itself is fine, though seems to be in a cool down period. It has changed colour and in all my years studied paksis I haven't seen a core change so drastically yet. The power is still flowing though at a slower pace, hopefully it will be up to full strength again soon. The thruster vents need to be restored to full integrity before we are to fly off again though. If the engines engage with them being damaged it will only cause more damage and cause an unstable departure. If you are able perhaps you can salvage some of the debris and melt it down to repair the thrusters, not sure what kind of skills you got but anything to make the repair faster would be good." *

J.D. surmises recognizes where approximately he is, though in his mind that should be impossible. The Wanderer seems to have veered 50 light years of course to its 5 light year jump. The impossible thing in his mind is that the Wanderer is not capable of jumping 55 light years so how can we be this far out? Closing into the matter at hand though J.D. can see that the claw bots mostly attacked the point attaching the engine nozzles to the ship and tried to weaken it there. Their goal didn't seem to be to destroy it more segment it away.

Ghost while in the boarding ship manages to salvage some pieces of robots he didn't see in the fight prior but not much else. There doesn't seem to be anything moving on board except due to the vacuum of space. Every so often though it feels like a shade of green appears just out of reach, turning to look for this shade it disappears. Moments later it skitters across Ghost's visor only to disappear when he reflexively blinks. Following behind Sarah as she works a small scamper can be heard, almost sounds like a cat prancing around. That can't be right can it? Sound doesn't travel in space, quickly looking around your MDA a hiss inside Ghost's suit, the sound vanishes just as fast as it came. Sarah turns to face Ghost, for the faintest moment she seems to be talking in 



Spoiler



Vixen's


 voice.

* "Ghostie you okay? All the colour is gone from your face."









OOC:







*







*OOC:*


As a sidenote, when you talk to NPCs and you connect them to your communicators they stay as a permanent contact. For now there is two so far, Tami has an open link to Aleksandra and Sarah has an open link to Ghost. As you go along I'm sure your communicators will be full of the people you want to talk to.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 20, 2012)

* What the hell....am I losing my mind....That can't possibly be true, that can't physically happen. How did it get in my suit? How did I hear it? Why did I hear her?*

He falls to his knees, slams his palms into the hull of the destroyed boarding ship. Whilst looking at the ground he continues to speak

* There's no way, there's just no way. I saw what happened, there's no way. The person in front of me can't be....Have I not suffered enough? Is this my new tormentor? Even in this void is there no way I can escape it? I tried, I never wanted to let anyone down, I never wanted to lose them. I only did what I thought was right, how can I be punished for doing something that was the right thing to do?

*He spends a few moments staring into the wreckage, looking into some distant past.

* It was the right thing to do wasn't it?*

Asking the question to whomever was listening. Be it friend, foe or spectre of the past. Sarah stops her drifting and settles on ghost's shoulder, placing her arm around his neck to mimic comforting. 

* It was the right thing to do, I was there by your side, and you know better then anyone how she felt on that day. Probably even more so now. You're a good soldier ghost, and a good man. You just have a strange way of showing it*

The companions stand still, staring off into the distance. After a few minutes pass and Ghost recovers his composure he turns to chief engineer Sarah.

* You'll have to forgive me Miss Taylor, seems the events of today were a little too much for me to bear. Shall we continue with this salvage operation?*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 20, 2012)

Mikhail opened coms to the rest of the group

*I shall leave you kids to it and go see about pulling one of the bigger wrecks over here for salvage. Might have to go to the one on the other side so that I don't interrupt our captains date.*

He flew the Snowdrop towards the ominous looking wreck. Making note of cables still attaching the dead ship to the Wanderer Mikhail parked the vehicle near one of holes in its hull. After attaching a knife to his belt and grabbing a rifle Mikhail opened the hatch and jumped towards the hole. The ship welcomed him with utter silence, the flashlight on his rifle fighting a loosing battle against shadows of the vessel. 

Mikhail started muttering under his breath.

*Moving an unsecured vessel, towards the wanderer which is dead in the water:retarded, high chance of a trap. Boarding an unsecured vessel suspected of being a trap alone and without backup: just as retarded. Well to late now. It would seem my жопа already switched into adventure seeking mode. Time to find that gift.*

He made his deeper into the wreck.










*OOC:*


In my infinite wisdom I decided to take neither dice nor my character sheet with me so could somebody roll those checks for me.















*OOC:*


Found some monopoly dice so behold my mighty rolls : 10 , 8,  5 , 8. Still don't have my character or have any idea what I am supposed to roll anyway.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 20, 2012)

Open Private line to Aleksandra:

*miss zhukov, I have opened a private line to you, so we do not alarm anyone else.  You have a good understanding of paksis, no? In which case do you have any idea how our paksis engine could have jumped us 50 lightyears too far? I thought the limit of the jump was around 20 lightyears? It may be worth asking some well placed questions to the engineering crew at a later date.

Aside from that, would you mind helping me collect some debris, we need to reinforce the nozzle at the base, that is where it has been weakened most, I don't know if you are adept with physical engineering, but if you could weld some strengthening supports onto the outside of the casing as best you can, I shall see if I can improve the integrity of the inner surfaces, it is more delicate work as the injection system as well as the ablative layer must be taken into account of course.
once we have done that, I shall re-evaluate where our expertise is needed

*







*OOC:*


science and crafting on the inner nozzle, reconstructing engine parts
science - 6 degrees of success (booyah, science.)
crafting - 2 degrees of success


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 20, 2012)

Sierra squad 

Ghost:
Sarah looks at you briefly, then smacks you around the head. * "Oi, don't let space get to you now. Really though call me Sarah you don't have to be formal with friends." * She laughs and continues working. Sarah hums to herself as she works, then says * "Bam, Swing, woosh! Nada, still not going to cut it ... how about Fwoosh, Kabam, Fweee. Nope. Damn too many parts missing, I wonder if there are space mice that eat parts up....?" * She sees that you are still a little dazed and calls back to you. * "Ghostie is something on your mind?" *









*OOC:*


 Roll me another Unseen sense. 







Mikhail:








*OOC:*


 I'm not sure where your character sheet is so we'll guess at it for now. The skills I'd like you to roll are Perception, Bravery and any campaign skills you have that you might find relevant in this situation. Choose which of those rolls you want to apply to what and spend destiny points if you like. 







J.D. Tsuba:
Given enough time you can help the engineers strengthen the parts needed, though you suspect it will take the best part of an hour to perform. Hopefully with Aleksandra helping out to this might go quicker.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


I know I upped both so I will presume 6 for now. That will make it 
Scavenge 10-6=4 degrees
Perception 8-6=2degrees
Bravery 5-6=-1 (will spend 1 destiny to pass)


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 20, 2012)

*We can set these charges off if you people could be so kind as to usher those that can remove themselves from the blast site, I haven't accomadated them in my calculations.

*Once the site was clear Arthur flipped open the trigger box.
 Lets see what these explosives can do 
and with a miniscule smile tugging at the corner of his mouth he pressed the trigger.


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 20, 2012)

*OOC:*



@ Arthur Campbell

I'm going to give a bit more time to Echo Squad to do things, reply to Fedor or talk to the NPCs in there as there is still a 45 min gap where anyone can choose to do or say something before the explosions are set off. If no-one wants to do anything I will move on to explosions.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Unseen sense rolled. 9-8 = 1 degree of success, I am happy to spend destiny points though if it will help.







* I told you that's a luxury I can't afford Miss Taylor. As for my mind, it's a long time ago now, I'm sure the memory will fade once again. After all that's all a memory is, a simple image of days past, unless given the appropriate care they all fade to black eventually.*

  But will it fade? Is this a simple fool's dream, how long has it been Ghost? Three years, and still the memory is a fresh as the day it happened. More importantly do you want it to fade? Do you really want to forget? No, I can't start thinking like that, I can't allow distraction, I have people who rely on me once again, I will not let them down as I did before. 

He seems lost in his thoughts once again, but soon snaps back to reality and starts re-checking scrap to see if it will be useful to Sarah for the repairs she's trying to carry out. At least that's what Ghost thought she was doing, but in all honesty he had absolutely no idea what she was talking about.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 20, 2012)

Alexander turns to the Doctor, stopping his "encouraging" bicep stretching for long enough to talk to Fedor, a warm smile on his face; it was not often anyone asked him about his physique!
*
"Well! Typically I run a high protein diet, as only the motherland can provide. I have found that a too-specialised diet leaves me feeling uncomfortable, and protein shakes lack the integrity a soul like mine requires. So, I try to emulate the great German soldiers of old; a hearty breakfast of bacon and eggs, a large lunch, and a comfortable dinner to satisfy me for the evening. Combat rations, however, will suffice for now. As for my exercises, I devote myself to them. Weight-training, leg-curling, press-ups, push ups! A world of biological improvement!"
*
One swears you could catch a tear glistening from the corner of his eye, the very thought of improving himself driving him to absolute distraction. Still, he coughs gently, recovering from his own enthusiasm.
*
"That said, I have yet to check the on-board gym yet. I hope it is up to my satisfaction. I wouldn't want to resort to bench-pressing...Kaboom?"

*He turned to Arthur, hoping he got the name of the mining robot correct; though a sly smirk tells him that Alexander is, in fact, joking. The fact that he could possibly bench-press Kaboom, however, is certainly not disputed in his own mind.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Dec 20, 2012)

Rey hummed as she put on the suit, setting up a few augmentations as she had time to look at the new interfaces*"So I can borrow your cute little robot Right, Fedor do you have any medical supplies with you, First aid or triage... if so would you be so kind as to give it to this cute little explorer"* she then tapped Kabboom and engaged her paksis core, linking herself, Alexander Fedor and the lil' guy so they could each see through eachothers eyes.
*"I shall go check for survivor's, I am not much of a physician so Fedor if you could advise us with your medical expertise, if they are I will patch them in to our little session, should allow us to map out most of the debris more accurately right?"

*She packed up the supplies, adding her communicator in case the people's were damaged, once the spell was cast should be easy to communicate right?
For every survivor they encountered her Paksis core would flare up, covering them in a small barrier and bringing them into the link.








*OOC:*



So pretty much as said, letting us see through the bot's eyes and exploring in the time it takes him to setup, if we meet a survival letting the good doctor do his thing to try and patch them up, casting barrier on them and then bringing them in, the communicator is so we can talk to them


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 20, 2012)

Aleksandra nodded her head and got to work wherever she could help. She did some paksis calculations in her head using her Holos to run additional numerical data. As she did so the floated around the area cutting off un-salvageable debris and applying quick weld where it is needed. 









*OOC:*


There isn't that much I can do skills wise here, I can use acrobatics to get around quickly and  science, craft and I dunno a magic attack to use my lance for welding and a paksis check ofc.

Acro: 3 degrees success, Sci: straight pass, Craft: fail by two. magic roll: 15, Paksis: 2 degrees of success. I'll spend 1 on the Sci, 3 on Craft and 3 on Paksis for 1 degree, 1 degree and 5 degree's respectively.   leaving me on 8 points. 







Aleksandra spoke on the channel to Tami. *"Thanks for the list, well see if we can see any abnormal paksis reactions at this end, thankfully most of this damage is external. I should be able to use my thermal lance to melt down much of the scrap into workable slag for quick patches."* she pauses as she shifts a particularly large sharp fragment away carefully. *"The pleasure, of course, is all mine. We'll have to do this in a less professional setting sometime, we can talk extensively about Paksis theory, hell if there are other Paksis nuts on board we could make it an evening."*









*OOC:*


And another Paksis at straight pass. I'll spend 3 on this for 3 degrees putting me on 5 destiny, cause who needs that.


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 21, 2012)

Echo Squad 

Fedor looks impressed at Alexander.

* "Such wonderful physique, if everyone had strength like yours.. well I'd be nearly out of a job. Surely less people would die." * He nods.

Turning to Rey he continues.

* "I do have several supplies though I'm not sure if that .. thing.. will be able to do much. I can give some to .. it.. creepy thing. Though I will be able to advise if someone is alive or dead, I suspect that much will be easy. A ... thing... like this has a torch so I can at least check vitals. I do not much trust that for finesse, though I see no reason why we can't try." *

Setting Kaboom along he tries to patch up people who seem worse for wear.









*OOC:*


 Kaboom can make medicare due to Fedor's aid though on a TN of 10. I will need him to make 5 checks, two of them with advantage. 









 Sierra Squad 

Ghost:
For a instant you feel yourself on board the boarding ship as it was. Your head shoots round looking at your surroundings, you see a purple hue fill the air. Then feel yourself being shaken, you blink and you see Sarah holding onto you shaking you about. * "Hey Ghostie, snap out of it! Jeez you keep spacing out, anyway I'm mostly done here. You seem to have been out for the past errr... how long has it been... some time. At least a quarter of an hour since I last checked. Shall we get back to the ship with the salvage?" *

Aleksandra:
With your aid you and J.D. Tsuba are able to repair a substantial part of the damaged areas by the end. The two of you working together cut the time down to about half an hour of work. After Mikhail returns you think you can report in. The engineers look like they have a handle of the situation from here. Tami replies to you on the comms.

* "If you'd like, come up to the mess hall during the next R&R. There's a few of us in the engine room though not of all them are Paksis 'nutters'. Good luck with the repairs, I don't envy you out there."
*
Thinking about the jump it is impossible to have gone that far. At least without help from something, perhaps if you knew a bit more about Astronomy you could work something out. You know at least the if it was paksis on its own doing something it can't have gone that far, unless the core was a lot bigger that it is.

You are unsure how the paksis might have reacted strangely, paksis has a bizarre pattern of acting anyway which is what accommodates the different coloured special cores that Episilon suits use. Most of the time that is through repeated use in a certain fashion that a core would change colour, though it flashing brightly means it is generating a lot of power. These are all best guesses at the moment, likely you'll need to inspect the core for yourself.

Mikhail:
You go through the remains of the ship slowly. Your suit begins to vibrate quickly, holding your hand to the your chest it feels like it is vibrating at the rate of your heart. A pang of fear wells up in your stomach before you notice that the vibration has stopped. You press on looking for something of value, searching around for a little while you eventually find a small cube. The cube is sitting near where you expect a helmsman to be standing. All that is left is a small pedestal holding the cube that is facing towards the front of the ship, similar to a lectern. The cube is about 10" x 10", wholly intact, you reach out to take it. An ominous sense of dread fills the air, you push it to the back of your mind and grab the cube. The edges of the cube are constantly exerting a force outwards, yet something is keeping it together. You presume it's an important part of the ship. Perfect gift for an engineer.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Did I work anything out with those two paksis checks, 5 degrees for the feasibility of the jump, 3 dergees on if the paksis seems to have reacted strangely at the engine end.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will say Kaboom is small sized (he looks a bit like Wall-e) so I doubt it will be able to "bring in" anyone it finds in the debris assuming I've understood what you've meant, so it'll have to leave that to you guys 







As kaboom received instructions it whirred as it memory tried to store this new information. Explosives it was used to, but this was new and wholly complex. Loaded up and ready to go it rolled off into the debris it's small and foldable frame perfectly suited to navigating the debris. Following instructions from its new instructors it reached the first of several targets. Approaching the body it opened its main storage compartment and withdrew the medical supplies, finding its operation programme inadequate, its robotic arms fiddled slightly clumsily with the unfamiliar implements.









*OOC:*


5 medicare rolls away, the first two with advantage
1:One degree of failure (+1 destiny point for a flat pass)
2:One degree of failure (+1 destiny point for a flat pass)
3:One degree of success
4:Two degrees of failure
5:Three degrees of failure


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 21, 2012)

Alexander slowly nodded at the proceedings, watching over the careful procedures his squad was undertaking.
*
"Arthur, this debris doesn't look too heavy to me. I can run and grab my armour, and between me and it's glorious servos, I'm certain I can shift the more delicate debris that would otherwise endanger the crewmen. Would that help?"

*He looks concerned. Not because of the plan; he trusted his more intellectual soldiers with this plan. He just wanted to do what he could.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm going to make some assumptions here just correct me if I'm wrong







*Delicate debris...perhaps...*Arthur looked at the survey *There are a few problem pieces of debris that could be moved which would make the blast more effective and safe *He turned to face Alexander *The only question is time, the faster we blast this the better for those trapped it's a matter of how quickly you could get to the armoury and back *He looked back at the survey and tapped his chin *Though there are a few pieces you *might* be able to move without your MDA.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


 @_*Aleksandra*_ Oh, sorry, your post didn't say what the paksis check was used for anything so I assumed it was the repair, I've updated the post. 







 Echo Squad 

The two men after some conversation can see that the debris can be shifted slightly to make the impacts safer, Alexander definitely should have the strength to, as does Raymond.
Arthur is right though, time is of the essence, Kaboom was able to patch up some of the badly wounded people though two of them are bleeding out and fast.









*OOC:*


 For those aiding in the moving of debris in Echo squad, make upper body checks.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 21, 2012)

Looking towards sarah

* Really? I've been staring into nothing for that long? Seems only a minute has passed since I last asked if we should continue the salvage operation. Sarah how long have I been inactive?*

She places one finger on her lower lip...

*I make it to be 18 minutes 47 seconds since you last moved. I assumed you were planning something do you really have no recollection of the past 19 minutes?
*

Ghost is glad he's hidden behind his visor, he positions his head so the stars gleam off it's surface concealing his worried look. 

  What the hell is happening to me? I've never had this much trouble before. Seems I'm going to have to speak to the commodore, there's no way I can command if I freeze up like this, it'll only get people killed. Am I this unsuited to space? Or deep space as it is. 

Returning his look towards Sarah after removing the worried expression

* If you believe there is nothing left to salvage then it seems we're done here. Let's return to the wanderer.*

Opening up a link to the squad

* Sierra report in. I want a status update on the repairs and the engines*

He then starts gliding lazily towards the wanderer, waiting for the rest of his squad to give him the report.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 22, 2012)

*"Private Aleksandra sir, Almost done patching the engine sir."* Aleksandra piped in *"We can leave the engineers to finish, they were more than capable just needed more MDAs really. I'm going to go and detach these boarding vessels properly, I'm worried they could have an effect on the wanderer and there is no way we can move with them attached sir. Another note sir, at some point you or we should assign code names for brevity of radio contact. Over."* 

Aleksandra dropped the comm-link and turned to the engineers. *"Thank you for your diligence and professionalism, good luck with the rest of this engine."*

She re-called up Tami, as she did so she drew Olga back to a sub-function mode for transport and readied to use her jump pack to move out. *"Tami, by my calculations the core we have shouldn't have behaved the way it sounds like it did also I think that we've managed an impossible jump, Private Tsuba Phd  reckons we're out by a long way and I think that'll be a good starting point to discuss later. Sadly I feel it may have to be more serious than I'd like, at least to begin with. I'll bring down Tsuba in the next R&R and perhaps we can come up with some answers. Assemble your thought crew and we'll crunch some theory. Ciao for now."*

She then turned to J.D. *"Lets have a closer look at these alien ships then J.D, at the very least we'll need to cut the cables but I can handle that. Should we back up Mikhail or try the other one do you think?" *

She floated over to him and detached a mooring cable from her MDA and started to look J.D's suit over for a connection point.










*OOC:*


I'm aware that the suits probably have HUDs for radio contact and notification but I think call signs would be fun. IIRC they are often one word names that may or may not have anything to do with the actual soldier and often don't. Nicknames on the other hand frequently do. Might be fun to suggest our own but I don't know what you guys would like to do.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Dec 22, 2012)

after a while the engineers seemed to grasp the simpler concepts and J.D thought they could be left to it.

*thats it people, just like I showed you. I think me and miss zhukova had better be going now, we have other important things that need seeing to.
*
at that point ghost connected up via the comms and asked for reports, aleksandra seemed to have that covered pretty well so in the meantime between repairing spaceships and scavenging alien wrecks, he thought it might be prudent to do a quick local scan of space.  Using the built in screens and some software he had never seen before (obviously came with the suit upgrade), he checked the position of their craft and examined the surrounding area for any abnormal activity, gravity waves, nuetrino bursts, singularities, higgs pulses, etc.









*OOC:*


Science and astronomy, following your advice to see if I can find any more out
Science - 3 degrees of success
Astronomy - 4 degrees of success
if i'm barking up the wrong tree, just say






While his genetic algorithm crunched the numbers, aleksandra approached.

*I am sure he has everything under control, or we probably would have heard about it by now. Lets check out the other wreck, there might be things in there that are not in the other.
 Although I don't mind you looking me over, If you are trying to find my tether, here.
*
as he says this, he pulls on his belt, from the buckle a safety line appears, how it is stored in a mere belt is as mysterious as how he is wearing a three piece Armani suit in space.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 22, 2012)

Mikhail inspected his find.

*By the looks of it my little friend you have something to do with flying this vessel. Or rather had, since I don't think it is going to soar the vacuum and attack peaceful exploration ships ever again.And now my cubical friend I am declaring you a prisoner of war. Cant say we aren't civilized and everything, can you cubey? No that is a rubbish name. From now on you shall be known as Sir Maximilian-Albert Whetherby II, carry thine name with pride young Sir Maximilian. Well the rest of the ship looks dead so let us deal with the cables and reel it in.*

Mikhail made his way back to the Snowdrop. His plan was too shoot the cables with the cannon, attach snowdrops own cable to any sturdy looking part and use the boosters to drag it closer taking care not to smash Sir Maximilian's craft into the wanderer.

Ghosts message caught him on the way back. He opened a channel to Sierra to report in.

*Mikhail here. Second wreck is secured and seems deactivated, preparing to move it closer to the wanderer for salvage, internal systems don't look too damaged, secured a POW on the bridge.Over.*









*OOC:*


Rolled a pass on scavenge and 2 degrees of success on drive check in case I need them.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 22, 2012)

Ghost raises an eyebrow at the message, a POW? What could have survived the explosion?

* If you're certain the POW is of no threat then proceed. If there is any doubt in your mind bring the POW aboard the wanderer before moving the wreckage. The wreckage isn't going anywhere anytime soon, the POW might be a problem if left unchecked. Glad to hear the repairs are running smoothly, once you're finished up report back on board for debriefing. I'm assuming Private Tsuba is there with you, same applies to him. *

  What type of creature could have survived such a violent explosion? That's a little disconcerting. 

* As for call signs, I'll leave you to decide upon the call sign, when you have reached a decision inform me. I'm returning with chief engineer Taylor to the wanderer. We've salvaged as much as we can from the second vessel. Over and out.*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 23, 2012)

Alexander steps towards the rubble, and punches his fist into palm, looking over the debris scattered everywhere. With a mighty grunt, the buttons on his shirt pop off, and his top bursts from his body, leaving his exemplary musculature on display for all to see.

*"Okay! Let me sow you the true power of the Bauhdric Lineage! Steel and iron are no match for my extraordinary power!"
*
Without further ado, he gets to work shifting rubble, working on areas as directed by Arthur, working like a madman to ensure not another man or woman is lost.









*OOC:*



I rolled an 8 on my upper body check, that's 4 degrees of sucess. Willing to blow fate-points to make it work better/faster.


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 23, 2012)

Raymond doesn't put on quite as much of a show, but taken into the spirit of their captain's showmanship, he flexed a little, following Alexander in. 

*"You may not be a match for steel, but maybe a Morrisette can match you, ey Cap'n?"*

He took Arthur's directions, working alongside Alexander. 









*OOC:*


 rolled a 6 (upper body check) 2 degrees of success. Wait, does this mean Raymond and Alexander both actually have the same target number on upper body strength? Sweet.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 23, 2012)

*"Well from the sounds of things that's mission complete."* Aleksandra said to J.D clipping the two cables together.
*"I'll tow you back in to the ship, hold on."* She jetted along the ship though space gently drifting at speed to the non-mauled dock. *"It's a shame, I'd love to spend more time out here before we debrief. Well at least ole grumpy will let us make our own calls signs, that should be fun."* She grinned mischievously.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I have 4 in lower body strength too...Still, I should get my suit to have advanced skill: Upper body strength. This is an arms race; literally.


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


 J.D Tsuba and Alexandra, there is only one wreck that can be explored currently. Most of the debris from Ghost's wreck has been disintegrated by Sarah as that was her purpose for being out there, though she has scavenged some bits. 







 Echo Squad 

After Alexander and Raymond move everything to better positions Arthur sets off the bombs. This opens the passageway to the 10 men still alive, though two of them are looking in a very bad way currently. With the help of Fedor you are able to move the bodies off to the medbay without much hassle, the preparation work helped you not injure the people so readily.

Before leaving Fedor hands Alexander a small device. * "Good sir, please take this, I think the commodore might need it. It is the current list of medical supplies and surviving personnel. I might need your wonderful regime at some point, it would be wonderful to see it in action. As that show of strength was quite impressive. Now hope to see you all when the ship is not breaking apart." * He chuckles before leaving.

* Sierra Squad *

All of you report back into the main hanger with Sarah in tow.

* "Ah that was a fun adventure, good to get out of the ship and stretch those brain muscles! Now, you guys need this I suppose! It's the supply list we have and the predicted salvage." * She hands ghost a small device with the data presumably on it.









*OOC:*


 Sorry for late reply, got side tracked by stuff and Merry Christmas as we are getting oh so close now.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 24, 2012)

Another expertly calculated, perfectly detonated, _small_ explosion, good job. 

Arthur surveyed the now thoroughly defeated obstruction, now powerless to hamper his squads work in recovering the injured. The familiar elation of a successful blast filling him entirely, giving him a large smile and wide eyes. Not suited to the heaveir tasks of lifting and moving debris he was content to carry on overseeing the squad making sure that there were no other parts of the ship would collapse. Revelling in his own euphoria short-lived though it was.

Once the feeling had subsided  and the injured had been dealt Arthur packed up the surveying equipment and what remained of the charges. He Headed over to Damiano  *See? a bit of controlled destruction can work wonders, have a little more confidence in explosions. Oh! and here's your equipment back, I may ask to borrow it again if any other sections of the ship are this bad, I hope that's ok.

*He approached Alexander *So Sir, would you say morale is suitably restored and our mission is complete? Or is there more to do? *He looked up at the damaged ceiling and studied where the debris had fallen from. *As I think we have serious questions to ask about the ships design.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 24, 2012)

Ghost takes the device from Sarah, quickly glances over it, then places it into his pocket. As he starts to head towards the exit, whilst waiting for the rest of his squad, he has a closer look at the list given to him by Sarah. As he approaches the door a familiar voice can be heard from behind him.

* Erm.....Ghost aren't you forgetting something?*
He continues to walk towards the exit
* I don't think so Sarah, I have the intel I was sent to gather and I have replaced all my equipment. Once my team arrives we'll head off to the bridge.*
Sarah frowns a little then pouts.
* You forgot to disable me ghost.*
He turns briefly looking over his shoulder.
* So I did, I'll deactivate you later Sarah there are more pressing concerns currently.*

After which he turns and continues towards the exit, whilst Sarah gets a beaming wide smile as she floats around the armory, eventually settling near ghost and following him. She'll get to see more of the ship, see what ghost does outside combat, meet so many new people. She knew ghost hadn't forgotten, she held a secret smile for him before she continued dancing and twirling away.









*OOC:*


 Indeed, a merry christmas to all. Hope you have a great day and I look forward to us continuing, from ole' grumpy himself =D


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 25, 2012)

Alexander bows graciously, taking the data from the doctor, and putting it into his trouser pocket, a sheen of sweat glistening on his brow.
*
It is always a pleasure sir. It would be an honour to share my regimen; anything I can do to help the ship and it's crew is considered a sacred duty. If you want, we could go to the gym once this mess is sorted out, and we can have a friendly workout; though you'll have to show me where it is."
*
Alexander bowed his head, before turning to his squad, addressing Raymond first. 

*"I must admit, judging by the amount of rubble you were shifting, you're musculature is nearly as impressive as my own! Never did I think I would find another soul on this ship who valued the integrity of his body as highly as myself. Good work, Mr Mourissette."
*
He offered his squad-mate a salute, before turning to Arthur and Miss Mourissette, nodding his head in approval, picking up his shirt in one hand, and re-equipping it, doing up the buttons again. How exactly those buttons survived is a mystery; and something one suspects has something to do with a technique passed down the Bauhdric line for generations.

*"Excellent plan, both of you. Miss Mourissette's coordination was excellent, and Arthur, your explosion saved the lives of 10 good men and women. You should feel proud of yourselves. As for our work? This job is done, but the duty of maintaining morale is something I want you all to continue, day and night. We are the men and women of Echo squad. I want every man and women on this ship to feel safer whenever they hear that we've been deployed. I want then to feel joy and resolve swell in their chest when they see us stride by in the corridors. In short? I ask of each of you that you don't merely do your job as soldiers, but that you do good wherever you go. We are the righteous, we are the just."
*
Buttoning up the last of his shirt, he saluted his team, the Edelweiss flower still intact through his neck button-hole.

*Now, excuse me, I must see the commodore  I am sure he would wish to get this data. If you wish to follow me, that is fine, but for now I simply ask you attempt to do good to the best of your ability. Stay in communication with me; if another threat arises, we'll need to mobilise as soon as possible. As for my...Encounter outside the ship, I will talk more of it as soon as we get a moment. I do not wish for you to be in the dark. I will also speak to sierra squad. They were outside with us, and they deserve to know just as much as you."
*
Nodding his head, he then made for the bridge, navigating his way throughout the vessel.









*OOC:*


 Merry christmas one and all! Sorry it's a long post, I got sidetracked while watching Megashark VS Giant octopus, and just kept writing


----------



## Ray Ray (Dec 25, 2012)

*"Sir, yes, Sir!" *

Raymond stood proudly; it was interesting to note that he certainly didn't -look- as well muscled as his captain, but,he supposed, had the muscle where it counted rather than, well...everywhere. Captain Baudric certainly was a sight to behold, like something out of the films that Raymond coveted so much.

*"Ey, Rey, you fancy a bite to eat? All this work has got me starving. Maybe you too Arthur? We could go uh...'spread some morale' in the canteen?"*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 26, 2012)

Aleksandra quickly decoupled from J.D once they were both in the airlock and briskly made her way to the armoury to unequip. Her new suit was remarkably easy to remove, two swift motions and the projection folded down into a compact stackable form. She handed the black box to Meia. *"Thanks Meia. At some point when we next get R&R we should get some people together and analyse the changes in these suits, It may well tie into a discussion I plan to have with Tami Kreisky and some other colleagues about some of the abnormal Paksis behaviour on the ship. Anyway see you later."*

She fell in step behind ghost happily noting the clear freedom of Ghost's VI. She gave him a little nudge in the side. *"Looks like you might not be needing my help after all sir. You should probably do some basic exercises with it though at some point so that it isn't overwhelmed with new data. Also sir are you aware of the operational guidelines for non-combat VI use and management? If not we should probably go over that as well sir to help it bounce between combat and non-combat behaviour. We wouldn't want it trying to run multiple codes at once in a dangerous situation. Anyway sir where will the de-brief be?"*

As Aleksandra talked her two VIs playfully hovered around the room, Olga soaring without care and Ula timidly following from behind. They stopped at Sarah and both waved. *"Hey you,"* said Olga *"Enjoying your new found freedom? There really isn't much better is there?"* Olga laid casually in the air so that she was upside down above Sarah. 
Ula watched them for a moment and then drifted back wards bumping into Human Sarah's head. She span around quickly. *"Ah! I am I ...."* Ula spluttered glowing from orange to pink once more. She covered her face with her fluorescent holo hands and sank into hero pose.










*OOC:*


 Super merry technically belated Christmas though as IT's earlier than 4 am as I'm writing this I'm going to count it.  For reference Hero pose is a Yoga position and the only official name (other than the Spanish version) I could find for sitting with your knees together and your bum on the floor with your feet turned to either side of your bum by having your lower legs curled under you. If you google it you'll see what I mean, it's a very common position in anime.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 26, 2012)

*That sounds like a good idea Ray, we'll finally get to see if this canteen's food is state of the art. Firstly though I need to return these to the armoury, *He tapped the case holding what remained of the demolition charges. *So go on ahead I'll meet you there momentarily. *He turned and saluted to Alexander *Good luck with the commodore sir, I assume you'll debrief us afterwards over some food? *After that he turned and headed towards the armoury.
As he entered the armoury he called out* Arthur Campbell reporting back, wishing to return some ordinance*. As he laid eyes on the armourer he returned to normal speaking volume. *How have you been faring Meia?*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 26, 2012)

Slightly turning his head, to look at aleksandra.

* I didn't realise there was a difference between them. Though I guess that's why I'm not a VI engineer. Seems a little advice wouldn't go amiss, we will discuss it after the debrief. I'll be debriefing sierra in our quarters, after which you're free to do as you please. I have some business to take care of with the commodore before then, but a suggestion would be to grab yourselves something to eat. It's been a trying few hours and I need my squad in top shape should we need to defend the ship again. And make no mistakes about it private, we will have to defend this vessel again.*

Sarah looks up to olga...

* I love the fact I can fly, and I love the fact I'm going to get to see more of the ship. I've never seen ghost outside combat, so I'm curious to see what he's like, plus I get to annoy him some more *giggling*.*

Sarah then turns to Ula and shouts over

* Why don't you come joins us Ula, there's no reason Olga and I should have all the fun*

A wide grin appearing on her face, as she continued to twirl, circling Olga who was laying above her. Ghost occasionally glancing back, hiding his own small smile.

* One thing private, why did your hologram hit on Sarah when they first met? Something I have been wondering is do Holograms or VIs have emotions attached to them?

*







*OOC:*


 Going to the canteen. What a coincidence Ghost was thinking the exact same thing ^^


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I'm replying to things that I can see I need DM input, if I have missed something just post an OOC comment. Sorry for slow replies, after New years should be quicker again. 






 [MENTION=65494]Aleksandra[/MENTION]
Meia nods at Aleksandra and says: * "When the ship gets moving again I'll be on R&R until a mission goes out. Would be happy to chat." *
 [MENTION=32797]Arthur[/MENTION]
Meia then turns to Arthur and smiles. * "Just fine you loon, now have you decided to do something else to the left overs you might have?" *
 [MENTION=19593]Alexander[/MENTION]
Reaching the bridge you see that Bart is back in his seat with Naomi chatting with the commodore. A young man is heading off from the bridge, he is wearing quite large goggles on his head and has a white suit on with a German flag. He is currently holding a tablet in his hand as well. As he is about to leave he looks up at the tall German and starts a conversation in German. * "A great German soldier, hmmm, captain. Good, can you tell me do you know any soldiers that would mind helping me out in navigation. Some of my navigators are starting to lose their nerve and well, I'd like someone braver. Perhaps you know someone?" *


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Dec 28, 2012)

*"That's very interesting. I'm almost surprised you were paying attention to them earlier but no technically they don't. VIs are capable of simulating a series of emotions in particular scenarios as long as they have been programmed to do so. Many users find it helpful for the VI to act as humanly as possible for the most part. The ability to experience what appear to be actual emotions make most users more comfortable." * She turned to look at the VIs and smiled.

----------

Ula slowly got up and gently floated toward the pair of VIs glowing a salmon pink. She looked up at the two of them and raised a hand. *"Hi."* she said barely above a whisper. Olga grinned and began to rotate in the air as Ula hung there shyly clamping her hands in front of her and kneeling down.

*"So sarah"* said Olga *"Wanna do something?"*
----------


*"Part of the core of a program as complex as a VI is that it can break spectacularly and as such a great many of their processes are designed to self repair as they go a long, much like an ordinary human mind but more prone to social collapse. The 'hitting on' is an aspect of programming designed to make VIs inclined to self correct through comparative experience. When they share information the two VIs are capable of far more comprehensive correction and thus perform smoother and more efficiently when they are able to share data often, the more they know about certain things gives them a wider database of events to draw from and compare. The process can often allow a VI to alter it's behaviour to react to unseen situations much better than otherwise." * She turned back to ghost.


*"Of course there are several schools of thought about how a VI should receive informational input for the sake of self repair/improvement. I ascribe to the self-evolving theory; where by the VI is given all the processes required to further its' own understanding and 'personality' by interacting with other VIs or people. The 'sharing data event' is crucial for this theory to function and as a result most VIs are capable of the function whether their programmer ascribed to the theory or not." * She grasped her hands and looked to the floor and spoke fairly gently.


*"It's a little silly to believe but I feel that the only way for VIs to achieve emotion and sentience and even living status is for them to be allowed to evolve."* she looked back up at ghost a childlike gleam of hope in her eyes *"There is another function to the 'sharing data event'. But...I'll talk about that after the briefing I think, I've gabbed on enough for now."* She stood straight and saluted.


*"I'll be happy to help and I'll see you at 1400 hours for debrief in the quarters sir."* She gathered herself and marched to the canteen leaving her two holos behind.









*OOC:*


Sorry massive post gooooo.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks over the young man, a warm smile on his lips as he responded in german, much to the confusion of any non-Germans on the bridge.
*
"Ah, finally! Good to see another face from the fatherland. Well, I may have a couple of people who know one or two things about navigation. Perhaps Miss Mourissette may know something about it. She is a clever woman with a cool head. I'm sure she'd be more than willing to help a fellow crew-member, Mr..."*

He tailed off, holding his hand out for the German before him to shake.


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 28, 2012)

* "Schäfer, Hans Schäfer. I am the Head Navigator of this here fine vessel." * He looks you over once. * "Would you happen to descend from the Bauhdric line my good friend? You do happen to have quite a lot of their, physique." * He clasps his hand on one of your arms and lets out a hearty laugh. The navigator is not as well chiseled as Alexander by any stretch of the imagination, he is slightly overweight though his arms are quite bulky. Alexander thinks this man probably knows a thing or two about working out though doesn't do it in a well rounded fashion. 

* "Yes, so Miss ... what was that again? I think I've heard that name somewhere else as well. A paper some place, oh no matter I can look into it further when I meet this lady. Any others you might know of?" * He asks positively beaming.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Dec 28, 2012)

Arthur laughed, *Despite what you may think of my mental stability these particular charges are in the same state as you left them. Unlike the grenades these were perfect for the task I needed them for. Speaking of which, you mentioned a strange occurence regarding a grenade. *He smiled broadly *Have you managed to repair it?*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 29, 2012)

Mikhail stumbled into the armory and surrendered his weapons to the quartermaster. After that he sat on the floor , back against the wall and looked up at Sierra.

*So are we rolling around in agonizing self pity about our imminent demise or did we skip that part and went straight to heroic last stand for all mankind?* he turned his head to his right staring at an empty space next to him for a bit and then says with unusual sadness in his voice, to quiet for most people in the room to hear *Уже скоро.*turning back to his squad mates he continued in his usual manner  *I see you are socializing here. That is good. Might make up for all that team training we never had.So anyone found anything interesting out there. Which actually reminds me.*

Mikhail got up and walked to Meia. Standing just outside of what he imagined to be her reach with a dagger he began. 

*I am not sure how to go about this Miss Hoffman but it would appear that the MDA you gave me is a bit... ahh...gone.*









*OOC:*


Sorry for not posting for a bit but its 5:30 in the morning so LEAVE ME ALONE!!!


----------



## 'Ghost' (Dec 29, 2012)

* Nothing get's past my eyes, I've always had excellent perceptions, may be why I chose to become a marksman. However, that being the case the slight hint of alcohol on your breath also hasn't gotten past me. Though I have no evidence other then my own perceptions so there will be no disciplinary action taken. However, I warn you now, drinking on duty is a strict breach of regulations. Though I'm sure you know that. This is a military outfit so I expect professionalism at all times, even when you are out of my sights.*

The look on his face stern but not threatening. Sarah stops twirling around Olga and takes a seat next to Ula. 

* I'm not sure what there is to do, I do want to see ghost outside a mission atmosphere but I don't really know what types of things you can do in free time. As you've probably guessed I've never really been left active, I've not ever known any different. So what do you guys do when you have time off?*

Resting her elbows on her legs, and placing her head on upturned palms whilst slightly kicking her feet. She just looked around, once again taking in the scenery and still trying to figure out what to do. What does a combat aid do outside combat? The thought in her head as she mused away to herself. Ghost turns around to address his team.

* Not a bad idea private Mikhail, from the second wreckage there was little left after the explosion. Some robots which we've brought on board and some salvageable metal. Which can be used for patch work. Has anyone else found anything worth reporting? I'll be heading to the commodore after this so anything of note, no matter how insignificant it might seem, may be worth mentioning. Also Private you claimed to have found a POW? So where is this POW?*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Dec 30, 2012)

Alexander is immediately impressed by Mr Schafer; the quality of his handshake (EG, the lack of wincing) was something that he rarely experienced. Knowing his lineage, however, was a different matter entirely. Nodding, he flexed the aforementioned physique; though he tried to keep it within reasonable limits. He was on the bridge after all. 

*"Indeed I am! Alexander Bauhdric at your service! Another humble servant of the fatherland at your service! Anyway! Miss Mourissette is the name. A mind of tactical brilliance, she may know one or two things about your chosen field. Failing that...Sierra squad appears to be filled with individuals of high intellectual standing. The captain's a soldier, through and through, and a fine one too; but his squad are all highly trained and they should be able to perform their duties splendidly. Though, Captain Ghost would be the one to talk to about specific members of the team."
*


----------



## Universal_narration (Dec 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Before I continue the post, honest question [MENTION=6460]Mikhail[/MENTION]. Is this your character being sarcastic or have you actually put the MDA someplace?


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Dec 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


I was imagining it turning into basic tank corp uniform (appearance wise) so I am going from the point that it doesn't look anything like the MDA besides I wouldn't want to strip inside the armory.


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 2, 2013)

Meia stares at Mikhail for a second or two, then ducks down and takes a grenade from her desk. She places it on the table for Arthur and whispers * "Take the pin out, I promise it won't hurt..." *

She then turns her attention to Mikhail * "So.. wait, your MDA is gone? How did you survive out there? Maybe it did something weird like the other ones they all changed shape didn't they? Can I inspect you? There must be some way you survived out there. 


Elsewhere in the bridge...

 "Ah .. odd name for a person, Ghost. I must talk to him at some point, will he meet you in the near future. I can sync up my comms to yours so I can contact you when you next see him? Though sorry, sorry, you must be here to speak to Okado. I am talking much of your time, I shall be seeing you soon I hope. Farewell Alexander, it was an honour to meet you."  He shakes your hand again and leaves.









OOC:


 If you accept his offer he'll give you the comms details 







Okado sees you in the doorway and bids you closer.  "Anything to report Captain Bauhdric?" *


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 3, 2013)

*"Right then...I suppose I'll go on ahead,ey?"* He watched as most of his comrades dispersed and he headed to the canteen.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 3, 2013)

Arthur picked up the grenade and found a quieter more private spot in the armoury before studying the grenade

 It won't hurt eh? lets see what she's done... 









*OOC:*


Arthur will try and discern as much as he can about the grenade without opening it, with that in mind I'll roll a bunch of skills, just use whichever is most appropriate.
Investigation: 2 degrees of success
perception:flat pass
engineering:1 degree of success
traps (because I am suspicous): 4 degrees of sucess







 alright then, lets see if I'm right 

He then pulled the pin









*OOC:*


overall He's going to guess at what the grenade will do, then set it off. regardless of what he thinks it does


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 3, 2013)

Ray Ray said:


> *"Right then...I suppose I'll go on ahead,ey?"* He watched as most of his comrades dispersed and he headed to the canteen.




*"Guess we will have to find some fun on our own Brother, seems everyone is off having fun without us... this will just not do." *She chuckled and moved ahead of him, at least there might be someone interesting to meet in the mess.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 4, 2013)

Alexander nods to his fellow Germans, smiling warmly.
*
"Of course, friend. I have no problem with that at all. But yes, I must speak with the commodore."
*
Bowing, and taking his leave, he moved to the commander of the vessel, offering him a sharp salute, before handing him the data-disk.
*
"Here is some data for you sir. Dr Fedor said you would find it useful; it is a catalogue surviving personnel and medical supplies. Echo squad has dealt with a large pile of debris, and have managed to save the lives of many crewmen."
*
He drew himself tall, and stood proudly before the commodore; though at the back of his head he wondered if he'd have any questions to ask him about what happened out in the void. That didn't worry him so much. His only concern is that he had nothing really to say on the matter that would shine any light at all onto who both the aggressors, and their savours, were.


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Continuing Echo squads things, I think Sierra squad is waiting on Mikhail to reply. 







The twins enter the canteen, it is relatively peaceful for the moment. There are two others that are here before the twins arrived, a guy and a girl both having a french flag on their shoulders. People seem to be slowly filing in after their assignments.

Arthur pulls the pin, not quite sure what it might do. Though it feels a lot light than before. A few moments later streamers and a squeaky noise erupt from the grenade. Arthur sits there staring at his hand while a few streamers are left hanging from his head.

In the Bridge the commodore replies to Bauhdric after he plugs the data into a device that Naomi has.

* "Hmmm, not bad, but not looking good. I thought it would be worse. We will have to rearrange some of the squads, it looks like we are down to 90 starseeker already. Not looking good, medical supplies and organs at 88%. Promising but we're going to have to make that last, I hope for no more surprising in the near future. Did Fedor speak of anything else he'd like you to do?" *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 7, 2013)

Mikhail replied to Meia still standing at estimated safe distance just in case the seeming interest coming from the quartermaster was just a cunning ruse to get him to drop his guard.

*Well the air filter seems to have given up on filtering it and just produces air out of, well thin air as it would seem, as I cant see any extra bits on top of standard filters attached to it.* Mikhail removed a stray streamer from his hair without changing tone or speed. * As for pressure and temperature control and the like I have no idea, it seems like usual cloth. Maybe some kind of energy field? And yes you can inspect the suit as long as you promise not to make me strip. I am really shy. * 

Shifting attention to Ghost.

*Returning to the events on the boarding ship I now realize that POW might not have been the most accurate term to use.* Mikhail held out the cube. *This is what I was referring to. Making a rather enormous assumption that their ships are designed using at least somewhat similar logic to that of our own ships, I found his device on what I think was the bridge and using the same assumption would make this a helmsmen interface or ,considering what we have seen of our enemy so far, the helmsman himself. *









*OOC:*


Stop judging me! I am on the Holiday Bus calling at Christmas-New Year-Birthday-Christmas-New Year-Birthday. Next stop Christmas.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 7, 2013)

Rey hummed as she entered, noting the two other people *"I guess most people are still working, we must have been rather quick all things considered Eh?"* 

She grabbed some water from the canteen and wandered over to the pair*"Mind if me and my brother sit down? been a long day after all." *​she asked with a warm smile.


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 7, 2013)

Ray_Ray said:


> Rey hummed as she entered, noting the two other people *"I guess most people are still working, we must have been rather quick all things considered Eh?"*
> 
> She grabbed some water from the canteen and wandered over to the pair*"Mind if me and my brother sit down? been a long day after all." *​she asked with a warm smile.




Ray lagged a little behind Rey; he wasn't just grabbing water. he had a pile of trays balanced precariously on top of each other as he approached the table. even he wasn't sure what was on them. * "food. good. sit. yes?" * was his only contribution to the conversation. He could just barely see over the trays.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 8, 2013)

Ghost takes a moment to look at the device...

* If that is the helmsman, or the helm device it could have vital intel on this area we're in, take it down to research immediately. If any of you wish to investigate this yourselves you have my permission. For the time being we have no orders so you are free to do as you wish. There is also the matter of our aggressors, some of which have been captured also. Likewise, if you wish to investigate them feel free. Once I have our orders I'll contact you all. Remember debrief will happen in our quarters at 1400. Anyone else have anything worth reporting or did your field report cover all I need to know private Aleksandra? *

After a few moments more ghost makes for the exit, opening the doors and heading off towards the bridge. Meanwhile, still unsure about what to do Sarah falls in behind ghost and follows him through the corridors. Taking in everything with a slight awe, enjoying her new found freedom.









*OOC:*


 I'm still happy to roleplay out in the armoury if you guys think there's more to be done, I'll just tweak the space time continuum a bit ^^ adding in the neccesary details to the report I'm about to give.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Arriving on the bridge Ghost snaps to attention when he sees the commodore and salutes. Sarah, still a little unsure about her surroundings does the same. He then hands over the report given to him by Sarah and speaks

* Captain Ghost reporting in sir. That's a list containing our current supplies and probable salvage from the recovery mission. I am happy to report that repairs have ran smoothly, little more then superficial damage. The debris has been moved and the engines are being patched up by the engineers as we speak. Myself and chief engineer Taylor have collected all we could from the starboard vessel, Private Mikhail found an unknown device on the port side vessel, I've ordered it to research so the scientists can have a look at it and Privates Aleksandra and Tsuba oversaw the restoration of the engines to satisfaction. I've also dismissed sierra until we have further orders.*

He then salutes again and turns to Alexander.








*OOC:*


 Who presumably is still in the bridge ^^







* Greetings captain, I don't think we've been introduced yet. My name is Ghost, captain of sierra squad.*

He extends a hand towards Alexander and waits. Sarah still trying to figure out how such a large man can possibly fit into the uniform he's wearing, the dimensions defying physics.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 8, 2013)

once back inside the ship. J.D listens quietly to everything being said, but perks up at the mention of science, especially when it involves alien robots!
*
'Shall we nip down to research for a bit Aleksandra? I feel our input may come in handy again.'
* besides, I want to see if I can get any of that tech back into my own lab, nothing wrong with having an edge on everyone else, might make me even more useful! 

*'captain, let me know if anything comes up you need my help with again, you have my comm.'*


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Now to start the trend of posts by area instead of squad. wooo. 







 In the mess hall 
The young lady looks up. She has quite short brunette hair that ends just around her chin, a bit of a serious look in her eyes though not much of an icy stare. She nods bidding you to sit down.

The man opposite her places his hands on his lap, laughing a little worriedly. He has short curly brownish hair that doesn't stray far from his head. He looks at the twins and says. * "Oh don't mind her, she's just being shy. Sit down, we could always use company. Times are not looking good, though a belly full of food always warms the heart." *

It is hard to discern their height though they both look like they take meticulous care of their uniforms, if they were out in the field just now it looks like they might have changed just to look presentable.

 At the Bridge 
The commodore takes the device off of Ghost and plugs it into his reader. His gaze not betraying the harsh reality of the situation.

* "Well with the repairs we shall depart in a 16 or so hours safely. We are at 85% capacity in regards to engineers and their supplies. A further 6% is scavenged parts from the recent battle, thus we at 91% which is good." * Okado takes a deep breath in. * "In terms of military supplies, Quartermaster Hoffman says we have a total of 88% of our supply. A lot was expended by all members of Starseeker entering battle. Hopefully that number will decrease at a slower rate than the others, it is very hard to recuperate those loses. In terms of food supplies we are still at 99%, that will decrease very steadily as the missions was planned to last for at least 5 years. Saying that we don't want to lose it all needlessly through an enemy capturing it." * Okado hands the reader to Naomi and nods, she walks off the bridge just leaving the two captains and Okado. He folds his arms behind his back and gives the two captains a stern look.

* "Now, we have to make our way back to Earth or at least make contact with Earth so that they might send a rescue. I feel this will be an arduous journey. I will be honest, we likely do not have enough supplies to make it back to Earth in our current state. However, I can hazard a guess that we can kill two birds with one stone. We can hopefully perform the exploratory mission while making it back to Earth. As you know this ship is equipped to land on planets which we will use to our advantage. Your two squads are now inadvertently the best equipped for this mission with your enhanced MDAs. I am thus giving you both the authority to carry out planetside missions. These missions will need to carry out two objectives consistently. One, to bring back supplies or objects that we can use to maintain our supplies. Two, to bring back objects of study for this ships primary purpose." * Okado pauses for a moment.

* "There is of course exceptions to these objectives that will probably arise, though that is for you both to decide. Each mission will require you to expend some of our resources in weaponry and MDA capacity to send you planetside. Hopefully you will decide if the risk is worth the reward and actually bring back more supplies than you spent." * He turns around to look at the ocean of stars that can be seen through the monitors on the Bridge. 

* "I am leaving these missions entirely up to you, I trust that you will both carry them out to the best of your abilities. From now on Echo and Sierra will act together as the planetside team. Use your squads strengths to compliment each other's weaknesses in the missions. I suggest you update your squads on your new task. Be ready for when Navigator Schafer has some potential targets for your two squads. Though your squads have earned some rest, take some time to recollect your thoughts. If you have any further questions you may direct them at Miss Lataille. Dismissed." * 









*OOC:*


 Check the group in the next few days, I will be posting a thread with the supply charts. Though the general gist is each mission you carry out will cost EP, at the minute there is 4000EP to spend. Each time you go out on a mission I will total up your EP expenditure and reduce your remaining supplies accordingly. Each time people on the ship including yourselves is injured you will be spending some of the medical supplies. If the ship itself is damaged or any of the vehicles need repairs the engineers will use up engineering supplies. You will hopefully replenish this as time goes on but who knows...?

Certain NPCs will grant you special abilities that can be used in space or during missions that affect the supplies. The two that you have found that will have abilities that will help you from the start are Sarah and Fedor. More details to follow. 

Also to clarify for the squads, you still act independently of one another though you now be deployed on missions together. Think of it like the first fight though you might be investigating different points in a cavern or carrying out different objectives due to the skills offered by each squad. Basically you are a tiny platoon made of two squads.


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 8, 2013)

*"Well my heart needs -alot- of warming, ey?"* He commented as he placed his trays down on the table, taking the seat opposite to the girl.

*"Shy lass? Come on doll, give us a hello, I'm sure your voice is sweet as honey."*









*OOC:*


 Yes. Yes I will continue to flatter and otherwise flirt badly with every pretty girl Raymond meets.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 8, 2013)

*"I don't mind, now as I haven't managed to memorize every name on the ship would you mind providing yours?"*  she spoke with a soft sigh, slipping into french as she yawned *"<Food is nice but I find company more fulfilling, at least it is more mentally stimulating though my brother on the other hand will probably be happily stuffing his face, I am Rey by the way, Rey Morisette>"

*She paused and made a face at her brother *"Raymond, introductions before you start using the worst pickup lines in history"


*







*OOC:*


And I will continue to chide you for it dear


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 9, 2013)

Arthur stood stock still, the only movement being a slight eye twitch, his look of anticipation otherwise frozen on his face.
His shoulders eventually slumped and he exhaled lightly. 
He then did his best to try and re-assemble the grenade increasing its power at the same time.









*OOC:*


Dice rolls
crafting: 3 degrees of success
scavenge:1 degree of failure







Finished with his efforts he walked out of the armoury in silence placing the grenade on the desk as he left.

He headed over to the canteen to meet up with his squad, grabbing a tray full of food he spotted the morisettes sitting with another pair of people. He hoped they weren't also twins, he could barely tell one pair apart.

He headed over and sat down *s**orry for the delay, I got distracted at the armoury. How's the food? *


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 10, 2013)

He looked down at his trays as if he was going to pounce on them at any moment, but stopped himself because of present company. 
As Arthur came over, he was arguing with his sister.
*"Fine then, I'm Ray as well, pleased to meet you! See how confusing it would be to introduce myself in the same moment? Pretty damn confusing, ey?"* He remembered at this point why he always picked up girls in bars -without- Rey around, and never let her meet any of his girlfriends.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 10, 2013)

Alexander saluted the commodore, nodding slowly at the news he was being told. It was grim. Stranded in the middle of no-where, resources dwindling...Still, humanity would persevere!
*
"I assure you, we will not fail you. We will make it back to earth!" 
*
He spoke with conviction; and why shouldn't he. To him, the matter of surviving in this harsh environment was a certainty. Yes, there would be hardships, but the crew of the wanderer would be protected by starseeker, and for as long as he was a captain, starseeker would never fail.
*
"Otherwise, no questions commodore. We are your sword, we are your shield."

*







*OOC:*


 Gah, sorry about the slow posting. When I get back to uni, posting should resume to normality ^^


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 11, 2013)

Mess hall 

The young lady chuckles a bit and replies to Raymond. * "Well if I'm a doll doesn't that make you an action figure?" * She chuckles at herself for making a terrible joke and continues eating.

The young man then says * "Heh, that's something from her at least. My name is Jean-Michelle hers is Ayla." * He says the next bit in french. *"Pleasure to meet you both." *

He then motions to Arthur continuing in English *"so er, how bout yourself?"*

 Bridge 

The commodore bids you out of the bridge, with the two captains left outside you both presume this is where he wants you to start.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 11, 2013)

Alexander smiles to Ghost, and bows his head, returning the salute he had been offered on the bridge, and holding his hand out for Ghost to shake; if he takes up the offer, he will receive a handshake that is rather firm; for a firm-handshake is a display of great integrity, and who would betray ones physical perfection by allowing others to doubt their moral bearing?
*
"Greetings Ghost, we finally meet in person. Sorry I didn't shake your hand sooner; It was no sign of disrespect, I was just a little...Taken aback by what the Commodore had to say."
*
He nodded slowly, offering the captain a weak smile.
*
"Anyway! I dearly hope our working relationship remains strong, captain! From what I overheard in the armoury, you are soldier first and foremost, and while others take exception to this, I understand where you're coming from. Anyway! In order to bolster the working relationship between us, I should expect that you'd like to know what in gods name happened to me outside the ship. I was going to debrief my squad when I got a chance, but if you'd like to bring your squad too, I would be most honoured by their presence."
*
Alexander felt warmer now, especially that conversation was on more typical areas of conversation; objectives, debriefing, and introductions. He was certain that he and Ghost would get along, at least well enough to run their respective squads efficiently, in the same way he was certain that everyone was going to live.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 11, 2013)

Arthur looked up from his food *hm?..what..oh yes! *he chuckled softly *Today must finally be getting to me, Arthur Campbell, the pleasures all mine. *he nodded his head.

He started eating a few mouthfuls of food* better than rations I'll give them that, So... first day, how's it been?*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 11, 2013)

*"that makes me a mint in box original, fully posable and with machine gun accessories.Ayla, huh? Friend of Barbies*?" he commented, continuing with the doll theme as it seemed to be working.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 11, 2013)

Seeing that his conversation with the quartermaster seemed to have ended Mikhail turned to the remaining Sierra's.


*Well fellow privates I am sure you will have your hands full in the science wing with all the scrap we brought in. In case you get in any heated arguments with indigenous population remember, they don't have combat training so try not to break anything. If any one asks me and mister helmsmen will be in the goblin lair.* he finished, waving his hand as he was leaving the armory and heading to the engineering.

 Poking their tech is all well and good but we need to know who they are and what they want. Right now preferably. Where we are would also be a nice thing to know. If we keep crawling around in the dark it is only a matter of time till we hit a mine. Right now lab coats are just not fast enough. Times like this call for blatant disregard for any and all safety measures that only engineers can deliver. For the greater good of course. And after all a promise is a promise.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 11, 2013)

She couldn't help but giggle as she spoke *"Glad to see someone get's my brother's terrible sense of humor, it is a pleasure to meet you to as well, how have you been enjoying our cruise so far... quite eventful isn't it?" *she flashes a quick smile as she just has her drink, slipping back into french *"<I also don't want to pry but where are you two assigned, I was wondering the sort of people they have brought along on our little voyage>"


*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghost accepts the hand shake and his handshake is also firm, quiet yet confident.

* I am a little curious as to what happened out there, no one man should be able to create such a destructive force. I've seen some things captain, but never anything like that without the use of heavy explosives. I agree that both squads should be debriefed together, they need to know the situation and seeing as we're now teamed up there's no reason not to. Currently my team is engaged with other duties, trying to find out more about our enemy. Not to mention, as you heard, we came across a strange device which may hold some answers. I was set to debrief my squad at XXXX hours. They may have made some headway with the enemy and the technology we found by then, and if it does contain intel on our current whereabouts we can use it to pick ideal planets, rich in resources and at least a little less hostile, then blindly jumping into the unknown. In my experience that gets you killed.*

Sarah floats over and courtesy's in front of of Alexander, holding out an invisible dress as she does so.

* Not to mention his squad could do with a break from him *_*giggling*_* I'm Sarah Captain Bauhdric, pleasure to meet you.*

A wide beaming smile on her face as she says it. Ghost quickly glances to his side the clicks his tongue and looks back at Alexander.

* There is one thing I need to take care of first though captain. So if we're agreed I'll comm my squad and arrange them to meet us wherever you wish to hold the debrief. I was thinking our quarters but...**he looks alexander up and down** it might be a little bit of a squeeze to fit us all in the tiny common room we've been designated. So I'm open to suggestions. Though currently we should keep the debrief in a private area, so as not to worry the civilian population.*









*OOC:*


 For all intents and purposes I'll use XXXX to designate unimportant times, seeing as in most role playing games time is never a concern, that is especially true of FUN =D


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 11, 2013)

Mess Hall 

Ayla looks confused for a moment before replying to Raymond. * "If you are mint in he box how are we supposed to pose you? And no, Barbie can't move well enough to fight." *

Jean-Michelle continues to talk to with the other two. * "Eventful yes, though not in a way I'd like. We are part of Charlie squad, our squad specializes in close quarter fighting. We were fighting near the engines of the ship recently trying to rip off those attackers without causing further damage to the ship. None of our squad carries guns so we do minimal collateral, or at least that's why I think the Commodore has put us together. So all in all, good first day that we aren't dead can't say the same for all of us though." *



 Research Centre 









*OOC:*


 Since Aleksandra hasn't replied I'll continue this scene without her, she can join in whenever. 







J.D.Tsuba reaches the Research centre. It is currently in disarray as a lot of the researchers are wondering about looking at the spoils of the recent battle and what they possibly could be. When you enter a lady in what looks like her mid-30 approaches. She has black hair tied up in a bun presumably to keep it away from chemicals and the like in the lab. On her lab coat you can see a Italian flag.

* "Hello there soldier, what can we do for you?" *



 Engineering bay 









*OOC:*


 Sorry didn't see you reply to Meia will post it below. 







Meia has a quick inspection, looking mostly at a distance and taking a tool out of her pocket. * "Well, as far as I can tell you are still wearing your MDA. There is at least a signature from you that it is on your person. Maybe it is as you say it has turned into an energy field. Strange things happened during that fight, oh well at least you can live in whatever you are wearing." * She bids you farewell as you leave the Armory.

As Mikhail comes around the corner to Engineering he sees the engineers in full swing of repairs and maintenance checks. There are a few walkways in and around the main bay area that lead to separate parts of the ship. Somewhere around the middle Sarah is barking our orders through a megaphone, why she doesn't use her communicator you don't know.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 12, 2013)

He leaned over to Rey and spoke quietly *Is he always like this? intrinsically attracted to anything with a  pair of X chromosomes? *He took another look at Ray *and does this always happen?*
He responded to Jean *So we've suffered casualties already? how tragic. *He took another mouthful of food.* Sounds like an unorthodox squad makeup by conventional standards, but I guess this isn't a conventional operation. So what weapons do you wield? Our captain has taken a shining to a rather large pair of metal fists, so I guess despite leading a shock trooper squad there's still merit to melee.*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 12, 2013)

Mikhail approached Sarah.

*Ah greetings again comrade Sarah.*He said jokingly.*I see repairs are going well. What would you say if I proposed to you.... to help Starseeker out with a small research project?*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 12, 2013)

*"<Not just X Chromosomes>" *she said with a grin in french *"He is quite pose-able especially when he is distracted by one of his war movie, I have pictured somewhere if you are interested"* she softened her smile *"I am glad we have such able soldiers on our side, I would love to see how you fight... Raymond over here is sooo boring with his firepower all the time, I tell him to use a sword once in a while but noooooo"*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 12, 2013)

*"You wanna pose me, huh?Wait...we?" *He paused as he heard Rey's comment.
*"Ey, my guns are the most interesting thing we own between us! Misha is far more useful than your little datapad will ever be."*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 12, 2013)

*'Please, Dr Tsuba is fine. And who do I have the pleasure of speaking with?'

*He extends an arm in greeting and takes a cursory glance round the facilities.
after she replies, he shows the required amount of respect for any woman while beginning his instructional monologue.

*I shall begin work with the disabled robots brought in earlier by my squad, I assume your teams have by now managed to remove the outer plating and are stumped by what they found beneath. If you would show me where they are, I shall explain to you what you are looking at and why you are stuck.
*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 12, 2013)

Arthur raised his eyebrow at the response, having only a vague idea what it meant, he decided not to pursue it.
*You're far too rash I must say, Mr morissete I'll think you'll find a little datapad could work wonders on your prized guns if you applied some know-how. Besides... *He took another mouthful *​I think you'll find there are things far more interesting than guns.*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 13, 2013)

Alexander gives a moment of thought to a potential locale, before snapping his fingers, smiling. 
*
"I can think of somewhere, captain. The Armoury should be an excellent place. Seeing as the only people who are allowed in are personnel with military-grade clearance, it should be far away from civilian eyes. And as we have already seen today, it is plenty large enough for both our squads, with room to spare."
*
He then turned his gaze to the glowing being sitting beside Ghost, a warm smile on his lips as he consulted the angel, treating her largely like she was just another person, regardless of her status as a machine.
*
"A pleasure to meet you, Sarah. Such a dainty creature...While I predict that you must be a VI of some-kind, one cannot help but compare you to an angel on high, looking out for us in the void."
*
Chuckling softly, he turned back to Ghost, nodding his head.
*
"So it's settled. XXXX-hundred hours in the Armoury? Also, before you leave, the chief navigator wished to have your Comms details so that he could contact you. I think some of the navigators he has under his command are perhaps not quite qualified for the situation we have found ourselves in, and he was wondering if anyone in our teams would be able to help him. I've put forward one of my own, but I understand that many of your squad have a scientific bearing as well."*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 13, 2013)

Sarah laughs slightly, and creates a halo that appears around her head.

*Someone has to watch over ghostie here, that was the reason I was created. Thank you captain.*

Ghost growls a little at the use of the pet name, but does little else. 

* The armoury sounds ideal, do you have the name of the navigator so I can contact him? I have just the soldier in mind to help him out. I'll pass the message onto my squad and I'll meet you in the armoury later captain.*

He nods at Alexander then opens up a comms link to the squad.

* Sierra, the place for our debriefing has been moved. We will now be debriefed with echo squad in the armoury, at XXXX-hundred hours.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 [MENTION=6699115]Universal_narration[/MENTION]


Spoiler



After the discussion with captain bauhdric and he takes his leave Ghost re-enters the bridge and approaches Naomi.

* May I have a word in private with you ma'am?*

Assuming she says yes Ghost will follow her to wherever she deems private. Once there

* I would like to put myself up for evaluation with regards to my leadership of Sierra. I do not think myself fit for the duty. Whilst I was outside with chief engineer Taylor I froze up, not once but twice. In a combat situation that could get my team killed. I don't know why I froze up, I've never froze up in my life, but it concerns me. I've been responsible for too many deaths already, I don't need any more weighing upon my conscience.*

His face remains unchanged, though Sarah knows there is genuine concern in his mind, but he would never betray that to anyone, that's just how Ghost is.


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 13, 2013)

Mess Hall 
Jean Michelle smiles at Arthur * "A variety of weapons ranging from swords to hammers. Our MDAs compliment the use of close combat by either making us faster or more durable to close the gap between our enemies."

Ayla glares at Rey  "Why should how interesting you fight matter in the battlefield? If he is more effective with guns then let him keep using guns. It's stupid to try something for the sake of style when it may get you killed." 

Jean Michelle gives a worried laugh again.  "You'll have to excuse Ayla, her battlefield techniques use pin point accuracy with knifes. Fascinating to watch though boring at the same time, she doesn't like expending useless movements." 

Ayla replies to her friend dryly  "Yes just as useless as explaining how someone fights..."

Jean Michelle chuckles as Ayla glares at him too.

 Research Centre 
The lady smiles graciously "My name is Dr. Kalina Ashwell, come this way. Yes you are right, we're not exactly sure what to touch without losing information just yet. It doesn't help that we don't exactly know what we are looking for."  She guides you to the one that was shot by your captain, mostly intact except for the shot that severed it in two. A panel on its head has opened up, you can see a set of wiring and flashing lights coming from inside.
 [MENTION=6699140]'Ghost'[/MENTION]


Spoiler



 "You may undergo an evaluation yes, I will send you to the Medbay if you wish to visit one of the psychology doctors. However I have faith in the commodore on his choice in placing you as captain. So it might be a slip of the mind but unless the evaluation comes up that you do have some issues you shall stay in command of Sierra squad. If something does come up however you will likely by unfit for deployment at all. Understood?"


*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 13, 2013)

He smirked as Ayla agreed with him, poking his tongue out at his sister.

*"You see that Rey? Somebody appreciates me!"* He makes a motion above his shoulder as if firing a rocket launcher at Rey, playful smile emerging on his face.

*"No wastage, ey? I can't really talk about that. I wager I've wasted alot of bullets in my time, I'm no sniper. Get the job done though, don't we Rey?"*

He looked down at his food, finally looking like hes about to give in to its tasty allure. He took one moment to glance at Ayla's glare to Jean Michelle and his final comment was thus:

*"That expression doesn't suit you, doll. A pretty face should wear a pretty smile, ey?"*

He then began the task of wolfing down the trays of food in front of him in a totally flattering and completely gentleman like manner. In his opinion, anyway. (alternative text: He eats like a pig.)


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 13, 2013)

@_*Universal_narration*_



Spoiler



Ghost salutes

* Understood ma'am, I'll report to the medbay and leave them to make the choice.*

He turns and heads off the bridge towards the medbay. He walks over to what looks like a reception (I'm assuming there is one)

* Afternoon, I'm looking to book an appointment with one of the psychologists on board.*

He waits patiently for the response.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ghost enters the armoury with Sarah. Nodding to Meia as he wanders through paying particular attention to his MDA. After which he walks over to his weapon, again checking it, before returning back to Meia.

* Have you checked the MDAs yet? Whilst I was out on that previous mission some debris managed to get through my filters. Not sure how that happened, but obviously thats a concern. If you havn't yet would you be able to run some diagnostics on it to see if you can find the problem?*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 13, 2013)

Rey smiles back passively *"Yes but being able to have both a long range and close quarters option is both stylish and useful, your knife work could probably cut me to ribbons but at any long range you would be at a disadvantage right, even a thrown knife has a limited range and can be quite easily misdirected by wind or water? Even a fast moving MDA still has to close the cap, the most durable can be kept at arms length while a weak point is found" *

She turns to Jean *"I will have to agree with your friend in part though, our job is to eradicate opposition as efficiently as possible, style doesn't always have to get in the way of function, or simply style for the sake of art or practice I am sure Ayla your training regimen has some strikes that are not meant to be used on the battlefield"*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 14, 2013)

Arthur turned to Jean-Michelle *Interesting, I may have to point my captain your way at some point, he certainly appreciates the finer points of close quarters combat.

* Hopefully they can distract him if the captain takes it upon himself to "share" his training regimen with us. 

Arthur laughed slightly at Aylas' last comment *an interesting point, and oddly enough one I might agree with.

*He carried on eating laughing slightly mouthing the word "useless" from time to time.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 14, 2013)

Alexander nods, and does what the Navigator asked him to do, linking his comms up with ghost's for him.
*
There we go! I'm sure he'd be very pleased to see your candidate.
*
Saluting Ghost as he left, he decided to stroll down to the mess hall, radio'ing his squad as he did.
*
"Echo Squad, we will be mustering in the Armoury for a debrief at XXXXhours. I'm heading down to the Mess hall, so if anyone wants to dine, I'll be there."*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 14, 2013)

*'Naturally I'm right, I'm a genius.'* Said with no hint of humility or sarcasm, a simple statement of fact for him.


*'Now then if we just...'*
J.D. Sets to work, pushing wires aside, and focusing his entire being on solving the mystery of the lifeless automaton.  It will be a struggle to get his attention now, without telekinetic abilities that is.










*OOC:*


seeing as how this is completely alien to me but still robots, I reckon science and intuition
Science :   5 degrees success
Intuition:   4 degrees success
(this is what I am made for baby! yeah!!)


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 14, 2013)

Engineer Bay 

Sarah turns directly at you with her mega phone still blaring * "Ohhh snowdrop driver!! What project would that be?!" * You then hear someone shouting from below the platform. * "Sarah stop using that damn thing for normal conversation!" *

Sarah turns the megaphone down and says * "Then how will they hear me?!" *
A reply comes back on her comms *"Audible volume is far lower than that!" *

 Mess hall 

Ayla scoffs a bit * "Your point being? I assume your work in a team no? If there is a complimentary foil to your job then there is no need to carry useless options for a job you are not specialised in. So rare is the time I will need to make a long range shot that it will be an encumbrance to all the times I don't use it." * She just shrugs at Rey * "and no I don't practice pointlessly flashy maneuvers, what's the point. You are wasting energy on a movement you will never actually perform." *

She then eyes the man wolfing down lots of food and says in French *"The food is not going to run anywhere...."*

 Armory 

Meia speaks up *"Sir if there were debris in your filters you'd have been in a lot more danger than you were. Your MDA is fine, barely looks used." *

'Ghost's weapon looks in working order with nothing notable wrong with it. After searching around for a while you don't notice any markings anywhere around the armory except the normal foot fall. Except for when inspecting your MDA you see what looks like a tuft of red fur in the suit. When looking inside for a closer look you can't find it. Moments later you hear a scampering noise when turning to face it you come face to face with Meia with your nose almost touching.

*"Woaw.. er...you okay there? Trust me your MDA is fine you have my word on it." *

 Research Lab 
After a good deal of work J.D Tsuba is able to take non-vital systems away for the researches to take a look at as you think they won't be the 'big find'. Scanning through bits and pieces you finally reach something that looks important, not just to the motor functions but possibly the CPU of this whole thing. Reaching in you try to dislodge it using a set of tools and there is a small spark of electricity to your hand, nothing that would hurt. Though you suddenly get this intense feeling that it doesn't want you there. Taking a closer look you can see that portion of the robot has a mechanical structure similar though not exact to some A.I. used on the ship.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 14, 2013)

*"Then what do you do for fun?" *she asked the girl *"I mean I try to ensure my Paksis systems are at peak efficiency but sometimes when not in combat I do like a little flair, keeps things varied" *she pressed a finger to her lips as if thinking *"As to your comment on teamwork, situations can force you to fight alone or the member of your squad with a given speciality could be otherwise occupied, even if you focus yourselves in such a way to act as specialised individuals, wouldn't it be apt to be able to at least have a grasp of another combat methodology? For example I am primarily support and Control but with a different Paksis core I could assist in a fire support role, I am not going to be anything Like my dear brother but still variety is the spice of life as they say"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 15, 2013)

Taking a step backwards so there's a little more distance between them.

* That's reassuring, yes I'm fine miss Hoffman, the rifle needed it's sights tweaked slightly, and you yourself have confirmed that the debris must have come from somewhere else, possibly from when they underwent their changes.*

He then returns to the suit and looks once more inside it. Though only what appears to be briefly, however, during that short moment he scanned the entire of the interior, taking note that all did appear to be normal. Afterwards, he stood up and moved away from the suit.

* I'll leave you to return to your duties then, I've taken up enough of your time already.*

He turns and heads for the exit, knowing full well his next destination.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- [MENTION=6699115]Universal_narration[/MENTION]


Spoiler



Returning to Dr serano

* Did you notice anything unusual when I inspected the MDA? I could have sworn I saw something, that looked like red fur, but like before it vanished right before my eyes. Though I heard scampering as well at the time, from behind me, and again nothing was there. Even miss Hoffman, the armourer, didn't notice anything otherwise I'm sure she would have yelled out.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 15, 2013)

Arthur responded to his captains latest message slightly quizzically *We're all currently in the mess hall sir, as I believe was the plan.*

In between eating he said to Rey *Some people focus on having fun outside of their jobs *He finished his meal and deposited his tray returning to the table he sat down next to Jean.*
So Jean, why did you volunteer for this scheme? *


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 15, 2013)

Mess Hall 

Ayla shrugs *"Fighting and preparing to fight is not all there is to do. I don't fight because I enjoy it, I actually hate it but I'm good at it so that's what I will continue to do." *

Ayla then tilts her head a bit. *"If I find myself alone and outside of my element I improvise or force the situation back into my favor. If I've been cornered by an opponent in their field of specialisation why would me knowing how to fight a little like them help at all? I'll just be horrendously outmatched, waste of time and effort. I'd rather use what I'm good and to tilt the scales back. After all, you should never be in a fair fight"* She chuckles.

Jean ignores most of Ayla's angry banter and talks to Arthur. *"To see space! We know so much on Earth and have explored everywhere on that little blue ball. You never hear of new exploration stories anymore, that past move than 200 years ago until now. When we make it back I'm sure we'll have a story to tell and bring back details of uncharted areas. It'll be wonderful." * He laughs a little worried. * "Provided we survive ... and you? Why have you come?" *

@ 'Ghost'



Spoiler



Dr Serano places his hand on your head again.

*"Calm down, I haven't even seen the footage yet. It's still in your head after all, let me retrieve it."* A flash from his hands passes over your eyes again. You feel that your head is somehow lighter for a brief moment. Dr Serano sits down at a desk and brings up a monitor, he plugs a cable from his sleeve into it. The screen starts to show a recollection of what you saw.

*"Ah I think I just saw something...That is a very close shot of the quartermaster. Is she..? Unimportant. Rewinding." * He rewinds back to when you saw the MDA. You can clearly see a small bit of red fur sticking out from it.

*"That almost looks like, fur? What would that be doing there. Know anything about that [real name]?"* 

(I personally do not know your characters real name, but he does.)


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 15, 2013)

@ Universal_narration



Spoiler



Shaking his head

* That man died a long time ago doc, my name's Ghost, I'd appreciate you using it. As for the fur no, I have no idea what that is, though the closest thing I can think of is **after a short pause** fox fur. But again that makes no sense, a fox couldn't survive in space, and I know we have no animals on board the vessel. But do you see it dissapear when I go in for a closer inspection **fast forwarding the recording a bit**. That's what concerns me, a creature that can remove all traces of itself, that's not going to be easy to track down and deal with. Have you ever come across an animal that can do that? I know it might be something we've never seen before because we're in the middle of this void, but if it's similar to anything on earth then it might have similar habits.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 15, 2013)

*Me? I joined this venture as I saw it as the next step on the ladder. I felt I was reaching the limits of my potential back on earth. So I thought I'd challenge myself and test my wits against the universe itself. Who knows if we do somehow make it back imagine what we might bring with us. Whether we make it back or not it's going to be one hell of a ride.*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 15, 2013)

*"So what do you do for fun then?" *she said, face lighting up *"I mean if you don't enjoy your work how do you blow off steam... then again I would ask why you do a job you hate? Not to question your loyalty to your craft but why do you fight then? Simply being good at it must not be the only reason you fight no?"*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 15, 2013)

*Well let me first introduce to you Sir Maximilian-Albert Whetherby II.*

Mikhail held up the cube.

*As for the project well it is quite simple really.*

Mikhail looked around making sure nobody is listening in and took a step closer to Sarah switching to a whisper.



Spoiler



*I believe that mister Whetherby here might in fact be the pilot for one of the ships that attacked us earlier. Possibly some kind of AI. If we give it to the nerds from the science wing it will take them a week to confirm that it is indeed cubical. And right now I don't believe we have that kind of time. So I suggest we do it the engineers way. Since it is probably designed to interface with a ship so we just plug it into one. I have seen to socket for it on the ship and we can probably copy it or failing that take the original. Then we make an adapter for our circuitry and plug it into Snowdrop. * Mikhail turned his head to a side for a few moments. (in Russian)*Good point.* He turned back to Sarah.*Weapon systems and engines should probably be disabled prior to this. Maybe even do it in space. So what about it. You game?*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 15, 2013)

He looked at Ayla as if what she said baffled him, and spoke during a mouthful.

*"You never know. We're in space, anything can happen, even food that runs away."*

Arthur's conversation seemed to pique his interest. He swallowed his food while turning to him and Jean.

*"Well from what we've seen so far, this place is certainly a limit pusher, ey?"*


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 16, 2013)

Mess hall 

Ayla continues conversing with Rey *"If I had to pick a reason is because I'm not good enough at much else to get the kind of pay I wanted. I'm here because space is something far more interesting to do and the best way I knew how to get on is do what I'm good at. Fighting. As for fun... read, watch TV, draw about it really. "* She shrugs. *"I also don't like people enough to care to do "Team activities", more waste of time."*

Jean laughs *"That's as good as reason as any. Ah .. lady of the hour has arrived" * You see Naomi walk in and grab some food, quickly settling herself next to Ayla. They banter a bit in German from what you can tell before Jean speaks up saying. *"Ladies, Ladies, we have guests today can't you see? I'm sure they'd like to hear what your saying."*

Naomi tilts her head from side to side stretching her neck muscles. *"I suppose, though we weren't talking about much anyway. Hello Echo squad, your captain missing?"*

 [MENTION=5134]Ghost[/MENTION]


Spoiler



Dr. Serano gives you a puzzled look, then jots something down on a piece of paper and folds it putting it his pocket. *"Right.. anyway, I am not a zoologist but I don't think animals can do that. Furthermore unless that thing is a robot then no it shouldn't survive in space. I will show Naomi this and start analyzing it more, if you need me I'll be here." *


*

 [MENTION=6460]Mikhail[/MENTION]


Spoiler



Sarah's eyes light up as she hold her hands with glee infront of her face.  "Am I ever game! We can cachunk it make it go vmmmm and see it take of like awesome! Hey hey, I can take out on of the unarmed gunships for a "Test Run" She says in air quotes. "So we can go out all ..."  Her eyes darting back and forth.  shhhhh, then see if a lot of fun can be made out of this!" 


*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 16, 2013)

The heavy lifting done, and seeing all the happy scientists hard at work on what is nothing more than a few complex servos, J.D finishes up with the interesting work and leaves the rest to Dr Ashwell. 
*'Farewell Dr, I do believe if I stay here any longer  I may miss my debrief, I trust you to finish up, I've gotten you all started at any rate.'*
with that he heads back to the mess hall to meet up with all the other members before their debriefing.


@*Universal Narration*


Spoiler



OOC Well I have no idea how these spoiler tags work, but everyone else is using them, and I feel left out. If nothing else, it will make everyone suspicious I'm doing something interesting, so thats a plus I suppose. /OOC

Before he leaves, and hands over his workplace to Dr Ashwell, he takes a number of pictures of the CPU in its mount before reaching in with a pair of pliers, and pulling out the main housing, as well as any important attachments. As he tidies up the robot so nothing appears to be missing he thinks to himself: 
^the people down here won't know what to do with this sort of level of tech anyway, lets see if I can't find a few answers later by myself, I may even be able to incorporate a few bits of tech into my new suit...^


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 16, 2013)

*"You seem to be lovely conversation though, I am sorry you aren't enjoying company as much as I am enjoying yours" *she paused before finishing with *"One last question, where did you learn to fight?"
*
*"Sadly Naiomi we are without our titanic commander and his glorious physique... perhaps Fedor has kidnapped him to examine his training regimen or whatever the kids call it these days"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 16, 2013)

Ghost nods and takes his leave. Whilst walking through the corridors heading for the armoury Sarah pipes up

* You really never stop working do you Ghost, when was the last time you took some time off? Enjoyed yourself a little? I'm sure it'd do you the world of good, I mean I've only experienced this freedom for a short while and I've never been happier, well....I have on a couple of occasions. Like before, you know....*

A quick glare from Ghost causes her to stop mid-sentence, but the glare subsides and his face returns to its expressionless form.

*I'll rest and take some time off once my duty is done, this isn't the time yet.*

* Then why not take some of the time you have now and use it to make your duty easier? Talk to your squad, get to know them a little, if you get along surely it'll be easier to command them.*

* I don't need them to like me Sarah, and too much familiarity can cause problems itself. If I grow attached to someone then it make's it harder to make the right call if the time comes. How can I abandon someone I care for? It's not a glorious thing war, enemies use every weapon at their disposal to weaken their opponents. Such bonds provide ample means to do so.*

His head drops a little.....

*Sometimes I wish I had never become a soldier. I was too young to start this bloody path. I've waded through seas of carnage, and come out the other end. Praised for my efforts, praised because I killed so many, praised because I was a good soldier. There is nothing worth praising about what I do. I'm a killer, a murderer pure and simple. The army just pretties it up to make it look like you're a hero.*

His voice taking on a angry edge...

*I hate war.
*
His fist clenched, he punches the nearest wall, this startles Sarah a little but not for long, whilst his fist is still firmly planted against the wall...

* So do I Ghost, but I don't regret joining this conflict. I don't regret any of it. Do you want to know why?*

Ghost looks at Sarah with a sidelong glance.

* Because of the people I've met, the comrades I've made. During times of conflict there's only one place I ever want to find myself, and that's by your side as your partner.*

A smile on her face, not the cheerful grins of before but a warming smile. Ghost catches himself smiling slightly too...

* I'll never be able to express how thankful I am that your here too Sarah.*

The smile quickly hidden shortly after it emerged, the two walked on silently for a time, no words needing to be said, heading off to the armoury in preparation for the debrief.









*OOC:*


WOOO! Monologue ftw!


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 16, 2013)

As if summoned by Mr Mourissette's fateful words, Alexander wandered into the mess-hall. He may or may-not have been lost, but after consulting some rather bewildered technicians, he found his way down. Spotting his squad, he smiled warmly, and walked over to them, offering a mock salute as he parked himself on one of the seats. It looked like it threatened to buckle under his muscular weight, the seat tragically small in comparison to his body.

"*Good day team; and fellow comrades to whom I have yet to be introduced."
*
He smiled warmly, holding his hand out to the strangers to shake.


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 17, 2013)

Mess hall 

Ayla smiles a little *"I learnt in France, in the Alps." *

As the captain walks in and holds his hand out Naomi gives a little wave to the captain without getting up. Ayla looks slightly confused at the captain's overall demeanour whereas Jean Michelle gets up to shake his hand. The captain customary hand shake is firm though he can feel that Jean-Michelle is slightly moving his hand so it doesn't get crushed. It doesn't seem like it is causing discomfort to do this.

* "Ah hello there, my name is Jean-Michelle. You must be captain of Echo squad, a pleasure to make your acquaintance. Your squad are a friendly bunch." *

@J.D Tsuba



Spoiler



You take out the housing with little issue and head off to the armory.











*OOC:*


 So current members that are waiting in the mess hall: J.D Tsuba, Ghost and Aleksandra. 

Current members in mess hall: all of Echo squad.

Mikhail is in the Engineering bay.

You all should be able to do the debrief soon.


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 17, 2013)

*"Since you're here now Cap'n, does this mean we're due our debriefing soon?"* He commented, piling up his empty trays.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 17, 2013)

*"There is someone in the alps with that sort of knifework?" *she tried to think, if she had heard of anything similar when learning about cqc techniques for her past assginments

((OOC: Could I Roll counter tactics to see if I know who might have taught her?))


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 17, 2013)

*"There is someone in the alps with that sort of knifework?" *she tried to think, if she had heard of anything similar when learning about cqc techniques for her past assginments

((OOC: Could I Roll counter tactics to see if I know who might have taught her?))


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 18, 2013)

@*Universal Narration*


Spoiler



*Awesome.*



Mikhail took a step back and continued at normal volume.

*Sarah, I could kiss you right now... I won't... But I could. So shall we?* He bowed, putting his left arm on his chest and raising the right one to show the way.*Ladies first.*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 18, 2013)

Taking a look at his watch Mikhail lets out a sigh.


*I am afraid you will have to start without me. I need to go to the debriefing before they send a search party after me. Try not to have all the fun without me.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


 @Rey, You could try though because she was quite vague you might not get much. We can move things along a little now. 







Both squads meet up in the armory to a bewildered Meia sitting in the corner. The squads await patiently the reports from their captains.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 20, 2013)

Alexander nods to the assembled squads, standing at ease before them. They were a motley bunch, to say the least. Scientists, tank commanders and fighters; far-cry from the regimented military back planet-side. Still, he stood proud, and nodded to his squad.

*Greetings everyone, this is the official debriefing of our first joint engagement of our mission. Know now that it will not be our last; the commodore has decided that we are to work as a combined unit, and as such it makes sense to debrief together. I'm fully aware that there are...Questions about what happened out there in the void concerning the mechanical being I may have activated. In fact...I believe you asked me in person.

*He smiles, and gestures towards Tsuba before continuing. 

*I will address this soon, but first, before we move on, I'd rather that Sierra squad De-brief first. I am eager to see if your squad have unearthed anything interesting about our current situation. I also feel it's probably going to be more useful then what I have to say, which is of little tactical importance.









OOC:


 Just getting the ball rollin'! 





*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 20, 2013)

Taking the introduction from Alexander, Ghost steps forward. Looking around at the squads his takes in each one of them, remembering each one. His gaze lingering for slightly longer on Rey but quickly shifting onwards to take in the rest of the team.

* As captain Bauhdric said, we are working together from now on. We will be heading down to planets, deemed resource rich, to grab resources as we try to make our way home. Though currently there is little we know about the enemy, as I'm assuming they are being investigated and I am currently awaiting a report on them. As you all may have guessed we are lost, as such it is of great importance this be kept from the civilian populace. The commodore will tell them when he deems it necessary otherwise it could cause panic.  

This brings me to my next point, though officially we don't have any orders yet any progress towards discovering where we are, the route back home, the enemy should be our top priority. We have limited resources now and there is no guarantee we'll find planets that can help us out. With that in mind I have received a request from head navigator Hans Schafer. Private Tsuba, you would be best suited to helping him discover more about where we are, it is your area of expertise, but it is only a request not an official order so I can't force you to join him.*

He takes a step back, leaving the floor open for Alexander

* Now captain, I, as well as my squad, are very interested in what happened out there. So if you would be so kind....*

He trails off and waits on Alexander's reply, making sure he pays close attention to all the details knowing that it may hold a few answers, if not part of the answers, to the many questions he currently had.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 20, 2013)

Alexander nodded slowly, agreeing with Ghost entirely. When his time came, he stood forward again, and bowed to Ghost, turning to the rest of the assembled soldiers
*
"I will tell no lies, and shall now empower you with the full truth as far as I know it to be the case.  During our combat on the side of the ship, the Anti-Wanderer Missiles were taking their toll on the armoured hull of this vessel. Determined not to see any more damage come to the ship, I resign myself to catching any incoming threats that target the ship. When I saw that craft come towards me, I did what I had to do, and moved to attempt to push it away from the vessel, using my potent and full-figured muscles to push the ship away. But...That did not happen."
*
He started to pace, furrowing his brow as he did.
*
"Then, when I touched the ship, something...Something happened. I found myself /inside/ what I believed to be the vessel. I was in the command seat, with a set of gloves laced over my own suit; I used that to control the craft. But...I was not alone. There was another being in there, helping me pilot the ship. Slight build, but humanoid, and clearly intelligent. It wore a suit as well, but made no Intelligible communication during the fight. It just...Just hummed to itself. It was beautiful in it's own way."
*
He looks up to the assembled soldiers, before bringing himself up to full height. 

*"Comrades, I am of the belief that we are not alone out here. God has provided us with not only enemies, but friends."*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 20, 2013)

Rey tilted her head at the lingering stare with ghost, smiling all the while as they gave their speeches *"Rousing words indeed" *she said clapping gently as she stood up *"What are our current orders then commander?"* she asked turning to Captain Bauhdric.

However she took the time to send ghost a message reading _"What is with the Stare Sir, it was like you had seen a ghost... or is it just you never having seen a woman before?"
_
((OOC: I assume considering VI's exist its not too much of a stretch to assume everyone has a smartphone?))


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 20, 2013)

He spotted Rey messaging and read as she typed over her shoulder. He stifled a laugh, which made him look like an idiot as he hid it with a wide almost psychotic grin.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jan 20, 2013)

*"Captains."* Alexsandra said saluting.
*"I'd like to bring up a matter for tactical observation amongst the group. It has occurred to me that the forces we have fought are of a non-military persuasion. They are arranged into three types of unit, close range attackers that focussed on shredding bits off of the ship, the boarding vessels that pinned the ship down and the long rage rocket. It would appear that we were struck by a scavenging force, they mostly targeting paralysing the ship particularly the engines and ignored to an extent military assets and points of egress."*

She lowered her arm and stood back.

*"I feel it would be useful to discuss this point and perhaps thoughts for future attacks. Sirs."*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 21, 2013)

Mikhail stood to a side supporting a wall

*You don't need rockets for scavenging. Security detail?Also they didn't use military tactics. Tried to immobilize the ship instead of dealing with the threats, the rocket into the airlock was probably just a stray, but still almost took us out. If those guys have an actual military force and we meet it, it's gona be a really bad day.*

He turned towards people he didn't recognize.

*So Echo? Did much shocking around yet?*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


I decided to stop using the glitchy think bubbles for now, so I've used bold italics for thoughts








Arthur's expression remained unchanged throughout the briefing evaluating and taking in the magnitude of what the captains were saying.

THINKING:*Well here we are lost in the depths of space, with limited supplies and no sure way of getting back...*

The train of thought was interrupted by further comments from Sierra squad and the high school antics of the twins.

He shook his head slightly at the Russians' awful pun and smiled at him *No, I would hardly say we have been "shocking around" but we have stayed busy after the battle as I'm sure you have. I may not be an expert but in regards to the nature of the attack I'd be more inclined to agree with your compatriot sir. I would guess by the size of their weaponry coupled with the suddenness of our appearance that they were opportunists at the least. The way I see it that's the best option, if they knew we were coming... 
*
he exhaled through his nose *that would be less than ideal. But what do I know? I'm not an expert on military tactics.

*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 21, 2013)

Replying to Rey through the same medium

* Good perceptions, I'm surprised you noticed. My thoughts concern your earlier boast about improving my precision. I'd like to see if you're capable of something like that. My accuracy is like nothing you will have seen before.*

With regards to the teams.

* If they are opportunists then it's likely they called for backup during our previous engagement or at least informed whatever they report to about us. If I was a pirate I wouldn't want to let this bounty get away. when the next attack comes they'll likely target echo over sierra, or to be more precise, captain Bauhdric. He was the reason they were destroyed, and his connection to this friendly might also pose concern to them. Private Mikhail does brings up a point, you don't use ordinance when scavenging. You might damage the merchandise. If they were a security detail surely we would have seen whatever it is they're meant to be defending.

My thoughts are they were a scout party or something of similar purpose. They saw us and engaged, thinking they could overpower us. When we fought back and destroyed a couple their focus changed, moving their units to engage us rather then the ship.  The tactics used would suggest at least some level of adaptable thought. It would also appear as though they don't care too much for collateral. They did unleash explosives without a moments hesitation, even though they had allies on the vessel.*

He crosses his arms on his chest and looks straight ahead.

* I don't believe they knew we were coming, otherwise support would have been nearby in case the battle didn't go in their favour. Well....that's what I would have done.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


 @Rey There are no smartphones on board, you have your communicators though which do function as a phone would.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 21, 2013)

Her face lit up at the response "*And here I thought you were going to ignore me <3 Also I never said accuracy and I would never assume such a perfect weapon such as yourself is at all unfit for purpose my dear Commander. I said precision: Where you shoot, who you shoot, that is the key to ending conflicts with a single round "Cut off the head and the body withers" is quite an apt metaphor."

*Speaking up to add to the conversation she nodded *"If they were expecting us they should have probably brought bigger firewpower, the rockets did a lot of damage but surely if they can field that amount of manpower they could field something capable of seriously disabling us in a few shots, why didn't they field it?" *leaned  she leant back into her seat *"Thought they might still have been a salvage team, the rocket troopers for dealing with larger targets and for security?"

*OOC: That is the most roundabout way of saying yes


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Well no I'm saying it isn't a smartphone just a phone, because I didn't want people asking if you have apps, games, the Internet or cameras on your communicators. As the only function of a smartphone that is in your communicator is the fact that it is a phone.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 21, 2013)

Skepticism invaded Mikhail's face

*I am afraid that you are forgetting that if not for the intervention of mister Bauhdric new best friend we all would be dead right now so saying that they didn't bring enough firepower is somewhat inaccurate. Besides at this point at is all just speculations. We simply don't have enough information on the enemy at the moment to come up with any conclusions solid enough to base our strategy on. However there are two sides to a battle and while we cant do much about our enemies at the moment what we can do is make sure that next time they find a military force opposing them not a bunch of psychos with guns. If we want our squads to cooperate first we will need to learn to act as such. With enough training you can beat comradeship into anyone. *


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jan 21, 2013)

*"I agree. I believe it would probably be beneficial to our squads to do some group training and cohesion drills. Though that'd be up to you captains."*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 21, 2013)

*"I second the lovely lady's agreement, cap'ns' choice though, of course."*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 22, 2013)

Mikhail leaned towards Alexandra.

*У кого то появился воздыхатель.(Someones got an admirer.)*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jan 22, 2013)

Aleksandra looked at the two privates in turn, blinking slowly between looks. She professionally decided it would be foolish to grace either of them with a reply.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 22, 2013)

Alexander folds his arms as he listened, and nodded slowly. The tactical minds around him were intelligent, and he could find nothing more to add on the subject; everything that has already been said had made sense. Still, he appeared to straighten up visibly as the joint training was mentioned, nodding in agreement with Aleksandra.
*
"I fully support this plan! Drilling together will be an excellent way of sharing our joint expertise! I dare-say I could learn one or two things from the unique specialisations present inside Sierra squad, and likewise, my own dazzling physique is a timeless advertisement to my exercise regimen!"
*
He cannot resist an opportunity to highlight his bloodline, and his uniform appeared to stretch visibly as his muscles bulged noticeably; though he appeared to tailor this show to the acceptable limits of his clothing, and avoided tearing the seams.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 22, 2013)

Ghost also nods in silent agreement.

*I see no reason to decline, at least we will discover our own vulnerabilities and take measures to remove them. Better now then when we're under attack.*

Gazing around at the squads, as before taking in the new members. Remembering details, ensuring that in the future he can pick each and every one of them out. In a tangled mass of bodies not being able to spot your own team can cause fatalities.

*Thinking:  This member of echo squad, she's interesting. I'm not entirely sure what she means by precision, picking targets has never been an issue for me, and I can pick out officers better then most. Though she is correct, cut off the head and the body fails. There is more to her then that innocent smile she seems to wear suggests. Maybe that's her mask......*

After taking everyone in, Ghost speaks up again. 

* Seeing as we're now part of the same squad, maybe introductions are in order. Sierra, introduce yourself to echo.*









*OOC:*


 I'm with Ben, for the time being I'll avoid the glitchy thought bubbles. Also the introductions don't really need to be played out, but I thought it worth mentioning as currently ghost only knows the captain's name, and likewise the squads only know each other's names ^^. Probably not important but for the sake of cohesion and immersion I mentioned it.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jan 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


I think it's worth while.






Aleksandra stepped forward saluting once more.

*"Private Aleksandra Zhukova, Infiltration and Observation."*

She lowered her arm back to attention.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 23, 2013)

Mikhail saluted

*Private Mikhail Zhukov. Special Designation Armored Forces.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Gonna play with the space-time continuum slightly here =D







After the squad had introduced themselves Ghost steps forward. Salutes....

* Captain Ghost, Sniper and Reconnaissance*

Then lowers his arm and returns to his pose from before.


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Other than J.D.Tsuba introducing himself is there anything else you'd like to do during the debriefing or should we move on?


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry, was away!







J.D Steps forward and bows in the general direction of echo squad.

*Dr Tsuba at your service, I deal with Battlefield observation and control. It is a pleasure to meet you all.*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 25, 2013)

*As a side note, I would be more than happy to have a scientific assignment, I believe I can Mr Schafer help to no small degree. I shall head up to the bridge as soon as we are done here.*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Quick introductions from Echo squad? Or shall we just take that as a given?


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Right I presume Echo squad introduces themselves. I want to move things along now, I'll railroad things just a bit to start a new day.







The ship starts to move and you hear over the intercom from Bart.

*"Hello all crew members, sleep cycle 2 is going into effect. Those crew members currently awake can go to bed while the second shift of crew takes over the ship for a little while. We will be moving towards our next stop point." *

Both squads go to sleep and wake up refreshed for their shift. There doesn't seem to be anything particularly urgent however you can hear the low hum of the engine meaning the ship is presumably still moving.

 Sierra squads room 

Sarah comes bursting through the door. *"Rise and shine sleepyheads! Hey hey, Mikhail, let's go have some fun!"* Sarah leaves as fast as she arrived.

 Echo squads room 

As Arthur rolls around to wake up he looks up at his alarm clock, something is wrong though, it is counting down. Arthur thinks to himself for a few moments, he's pretty sure he doesn't have an alarm clock. A small explosion goes off and Arthur is covered in water.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 26, 2013)

Ghost rouses himself and puts on his uniform, taking a little to time to make himself a hot drink. After finishing it he exits the room without a word, moving through the corridors he heads towards the research department. After entering...

* I'm sierra's captain, I was looking to get a report on the machinery we brought in and the strange alien device from the vessel. I'm assuming at least some progress has been made.*

He then waits patiently for the report.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 26, 2013)

Arthur blinked and sighed, holding up the remains of the clock he studied it as he got dressed.

*​Not bad in terms of delivery, rather lackluster payload though. Even if it was only water I'm sure it has much more potential, I mean I'm not even slightly injured.

*Taking out his notepad he wrote down his analysis of the "bomb" as well as some potential areas for improvement. shaking his head as he did so. He gestured to kaboom who whirred into life and followed Arthur out the room. He picked up some food at the canteen and made sure Meia would receive her evaluation.

Arthur made his way down to the research department with kaboom and looked around.
*
Excuse me, I was wondering if the samples of the A.W.B's my droid retrieved are available for study?*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 27, 2013)

As Mikhail's ears registered loud noise, signals made their way across the highways of his nerves to the limbs without gracing the brain with their presence, years of training kicked in turning his body into something that was closer to a machine then man. Years of war death and sacrifice forged him into perfect instrument of war for this very moment. By the time Sarah started making her way out of the room Mikhail was up, his bunk done, his uniform on and his boots reflecting your very soul.

The brain signed of a receipt for one brand new tank driver and promised to return him in top condition, but after all those years all parties involved knew that was a hideous lie.

Mikhail caught up with Sarah.

*I can't help but wonder, do you ever sleep?*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jan 27, 2013)

Aleksandra awoke sharply and set about her morning rituals. A short stretching routine, mimicked by her VI's, followed by touching a necklace to her forehead for a minute with her eyes closed. She then zipped it up into her Jumpsuit and cheerfully went to the canteen for "breakfast". 

As she walked she opened up a conversation on her comms device. She opened a comm line with both Tami and Meia. 
*"Good morning ladies. I think we should get around to that discussion we were going to have. Get the people you think would help in on this and we'll meet in the canteen for 2nd cycle meals. We'll discuss this recent series of strange Paksis events and see what we can do or surmise from them. Plus,"* she said with mirth is her voice *"networking is fun."* 

She almost skipped the rest of the way to the canteen, positively beaming. 

*"You look happy"* remarked Olga. 

*"Indeed, you know I love making new friends."* Aleksandra replied *"Anyway I want to make a good impression here so you can go do what you like else where."* 

Olga mock saluted *"Right you are Herr General. Operation bother Capytan Casper is go."* and she flew off towards the research department after Ghost. 

*"I hope she doesn't give him too hard a time."* Piped up Ula sighing.

*"He's a seasoned veteran. It should take far more than Olga to break his composure, I'd be worried if that's all it took."* she looked to Ula *"Now let's go, you and I have quite a few Interesting people to meet and some of them will be pretty ladies."* 

Ula glowed pink once more and Aleksandra grinned and stuck her tongue out at Ula. *"Don't worry,"* she said *"it'll be fine."* And with the glow fading they made their way into the canteen.


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 27, 2013)

Research Centre 

A woman approaches you and says * "Ah yes, I'm sorry to say we don't work that quickly. It'll take us a little while to give you a full report about the machinery, we at least know some of the inner workings of these robots. However there were some parts missing so we are going to try to extrapolate some theories of our own. As for a strange alien device? No such thing was handed in here." *

Arthur walks in a few moments later and asks about the A.W.B. * "Arthur I presume? The samples are indeed ready for study, someone is waiting for you in there. Said that'd you'd likely turn up." *

 Corridor on the way to the hanger bay 

Sarah glances back *"I do! Whenever there isn't something fun that's going on, I just zzzzzz for like .. half a bong then all is well! Weeeee"* Sarah continues running towards the hanger bay.

 Mess hall 

On one of the tables Aleksandra sees Meia sitting next to a girl with died purple hair and massive glasses on her head. You could have sworn they cover most of her face if they were down, akin to a visor. She has an American flag on her shoulder and seems to be wearing a blue jumpsuit but only up to her waist. She has taken off the rest of it and it is tied around her waist. Beneath that jumpsuit she is wearing the standard uniform for engineers. When Meia spots Aleksandra she waves her over.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 27, 2013)

Arthur raised an eyebrow *As long as they haven't started without me I'm sure we'll get along just fine, thank you very much.

*As he stepped into the designated area ,kaboom close by his feet toolkit at the ready, he looked at the sample and the person who was apparently waiting for him.

Smiling, he asked *And to what do I owe this pleasure?*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 27, 2013)

Turning away from the researcher Ghost opens up a comm link to Mikhail..

* Private, care to explain to me why you disobeyed a direct order and went behind my back?*

His expression remains unchanged, his tone also remaining unchanged. The calmness of the question, and the calm expression seeming almost inhuman, not a single muscle out of place the face frozen as if made of stone.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 27, 2013)

Mikhail sighed and turned on the coms adopting his "Speaking to commanding officer" voice.

*As I recall our only orders were to investigate the salvage, ourselves if deemed 
necessary. So I fail to see how any of my actions would violate the mission parameter...sir. *

Mikhail leaned towards Sarah.



Spoiler



He quickly typed in a message into his PDA and showed the screen to Sarah. 
*Captain Casper is onto us. Must expedite. Do you have a signal scanner?
*He erased the message as  soon as she finished reading it.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 27, 2013)

Alexander practically leaped out of bed, stretching his glorious muscles as he prepared himself for a new day. With any luck, this day would be less troublesome then the last! However, one thing did plague his muscle-clad body; his stomach was rumbling quite severely! Nodding, he dressed himself, and strode down to the mess hall, eager to claim the first meal of the day.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 28, 2013)

Replying back, voice not changing..

* Your orders were to take it to research immediately, after which you had my permission to investiagte. The same instruction for the robot parts, they have found there way to research, care to tell me where you've taken the other device?*

As he awaits the response he turns to the researcher..

* Here is my communicator frequency, inform me the minute you make any kind of breakthrough. I want to know what it is I'm tasked with dealing with. The sooner the better.*

After which he turns and heads off towards the sports centre. He walks the corridors, paying little attention to the surroundings. As always he didn't know what to do with free time, it was something he wasn't used to. At least not for any extended amount of time. Arriving at the sports centre, he changes out of his uniform into more casual clothing, and starts running laps.









*OOC:*


 I'm assuming there is some sort of sport facilities on board. I can't remember what the original description of the ship told us ^^


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 28, 2013)

Mikhail paused for a second before answering thoughts aligning in his head.

*I took it straight to engineering following high command's instructions to keep information on our position secret from civilians. Research is staffed by civilians, if the device is indeed a helmsman then it is likely to contain data on our current location. High chance of security breach. This way testing is faster, requires less personnel and can be overseen by starseeker directly. Danger of disclosure minimal.*

The time spent training for this mission made Mikhail a bit rusty but it was coming back to him. Soldiers obeyed orders, veterans made orders obey them.


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 28, 2013)

*"Go ahead Punk...Make my day...Wait... No...I didn't mean -this- day..."*

He mumbled before waking with a start, rubbing his eyes and almost crawling out of bed. Stretching did him some good though to wake him up. He dressed in his uniform, though a little haphazardly, but he'd be able to fix that later.He left his bunk, but to go where...Well, he didn't really know. He just went wandering in a general direction, following where others appeared to be headed this time of morning. -Especially- if they were pretty girls.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 28, 2013)

[MENTION=6699115]Universal_narration[/MENTION]


Spoiler



After everyone went to their quarters, J.D took the time to head to his recently acquired Laboratory.  Locking the door behind him in the room that was until recently a store room, but had been been 're-shuffled' to remain empty, He brought out the main processing block from the AWB.  Feverishly he set about fiddling with it and analyzing it, running over every inch, and mapping the circuitry as accurately as he could, as well as measuring reactions it had when in close quarters with Paksis energy outflow.

Investigation - 2 degrees success
Science - 6 degrees success

I want to find something cool to augment my abilities, non-lethal preferably  or actually anything cool at all, I'm not picky



Waking the next morning, to the rather abrupt interruption from Sarah, and quiet frankly feeling robbed of a good sleep in J.D made his way to the bridge to meet with a Mr Schafer.

Tapping the nearest officer on arrival:
*'excuse me, could you point me in the direction of Mr Schafer, I have been told he needs my help with the navigation'*


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 28, 2013)

Hanger bay 



Spoiler



Sarah gives a thumbs up and digs around in a pouch she has around her waist. Producing a small box-like scanner. She types into her own communicator. 'What do you need it for?'



 Research Centre 

The researcher nods * "Of course captain, we're going as fast as is manageable" *

When Arthur enters the room he sees a familiar face, Damiano. He is taking a small scalpel and scanning the surface of the A.W.B that was blown up. Occasionally scrapping something off. He replies without looking up * "Hey there Arthur, your handiwork I presume?" *

 Mess hall 

As Alexander sits down to have his first meal of the day he is joined by Fedor who presumably had no problem spotting the tower of a man. * "Good morning, or good early cycle I suppose. Morning is likely an abstract concept at this point. How are events progressing my dear friend?" *

 Research cupboard 



Spoiler



After spending quite a bit of time you can map out the insides of the block fairly well. Though while investigating the main processing block you get zapped again, though you are sure this wasn't by a mistake you caused. This time it feels like the thing is actively doing it. A moment goes by where you think it will stop then as time passes you hear a thought in your head. _ Why? Why not just destroy me? What do you have to gain? _



 Navigator room 

A large man with arms to rival Echo squad's captain comes to greet you. He otherwise has a bit of an iron belly. He clasps his hand on your shoulder. *"Ah that would be me! Pleasure to meet you mr...? Have you been sent by he who shall not be named?" * 

 Raymond following girls, trial 1 of ?

Raymond stumbles around the corridors until he finds a suitably pretty girl. He keeps following one until she reaches the bridge, she has joined up with one other person on the way, another pretty lady. Raymond seems to be onto something here. As soon as she enters the bridge she turns around and looks at Raymond. * "Errm... soldier.. do you have any business on the bridge or with the Commodore? At this time he's likely at his quarters. Or perhaps business with me? *

 Sports hall 

The sports hall is filled with what you recognise as Starseeker soldiers. They are all intent on ignoring each other and sticking to their regimes or workouts


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 28, 2013)

*Indeed it is Mr Moretti. It was one of the machines responsible for the structural collapse you were so diligently clearing up last cycle, someone had to stop it.

*​He approached the remains of the AWB and kaboom scrambled up onto the desk, its re-purposed mining tools causing a somewhat ungainly spectacle as it did so. Arthur studied the specimen then turned his eyes to the scrapings Damiano was retrieving before the turning to the geologist himself. 
*
I must say Mr Moretti, after your previous display I did not have you down as someone who would hold particular interest in these specimens. But as you're here perhaps you could fill me in on what you've found out so far as you seem to have already made a start.


*He got out some tools and kaboom whirred into life lending what help it could to Arthur's efforts as he started to examine the remains seeking to get as much info as he could about his opponents explosive technology.










*OOC:*


I'll slap some dice rolls here decide which ones are needed, you can probably guess the kind of stuff he's looking for.
Kaboom's Perception: five degrees of success
Investigation: one degree of success
Science: flat pass
engineering: flat pass (2dp)
Scavenge: flat pass (2dp)
intuition:flat pass


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 28, 2013)

Alexander smiles to Fedor as he dines happily on what can only be described as a high-protein diet.
*
"Ah, good morning Fedor! Always a pleasure to see you. Events are progressing..."
*
He tails off. He's not actually sure what events are going on, or how they are progressing at all. Still, he shrugs, and soldiers on
*
"They are progressing. After the chaos of the last cycle, everything seems so tranquil! No immediate danger, no explosions; not even a single renegade robot! Indeed, I dare-say that if it continues like this, it's going to be a boring trip home!"
*
He laughs, attempting to make light of their potentially disastrous situation.
*
"Anyway, how about you Fedor? And how are the patients that we dug out of the rubble? Are they okay?"*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 28, 2013)

@ Univesal_Narration


Spoiler



_ooc well that's certainly interesting enough for me  /ooc_
After a moments shock at hearing something else's thoughts in his own head, J.D Replies with all the courtesy his upbringing had taught him
"Ah I wondered if you were still sentient. Please, allow me to introduce myself; I am a research scientist of no small renown to my own people, Dr J.D Tsuba. I wish you no harm, only to learn. This is a scientific exploration vessel with a small contingent of jar heads for protection.  I apologize if we have invaded your territory, but our engines malfunctioned, and stranded us a long way from home.  we are simply looking for a way to get back, and learn as much about the local area as possible.
Do you have a name, and how exactly are you speaking into my mind if you don't mind me asking?
If I promise to try and get you back to your people, could you lend me your assistance in getting this ship working and back home again?"



J.D winces slightly as the heavy hand comes crashing down onto his shoulder
*"Dr Tsuba, at your service Mr Schafer, but please call me J.D.  Indeed, it was my captain informed me of the work needing to be done here, strange fellow that one. what do you think of him?"

**"Now then what exactly do you need me to do, I specialize in mapping and astronomy, although I have dabbled in exoplanet detection as well, where shall we begin?"*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 28, 2013)

Spoiler



Mikhail smiles at Sarah and types in 
* Cloak and dagger.*
He then turns the device on scanning himself and Sarah while...



Mikhail turned to Sarah speaking in normal volume.

*So what brought you here Sarah? Was it all the shiny gear or is there some personal quest that drives you to the stars?*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jan 28, 2013)

*"Ah good morning Meia and Tami I presume. I hope the two of you slept well."* 
Aleksandra sat at the table with her food and extended a hand toward the Purple haired girl. *"I'm Private Aleksandra Zhukova of Sierra Starseeker squad, nice to meet you."* 
She gestured to ward her shoulder at the small VI sitting demurely with her legs crossed at the ankle. *"And this is Ula, one of my VI units. Say hi Ula."* Ula waved timidly at the two women.


------------------------------------------

Olga glided down the corridors to the research centre. When she got there her apparent giddiness gave way to disappointment at not seeing Ghost there. 
*"Excuse me,"* she said to a nearby tech *"Have you seen a really serious and scowly Starseeker squad leader recently?"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 28, 2013)

Re-opening the link to Mikhail...

* Very well private, next time you intend to adjust my orders I'd appreciate being told. Wouldn't want me to get the wrong idea now would we?*

The rhetorical question closing the conversation.

* Thinking: Surely High command would have sent the message through me, they wouldn't waste time with individual soldiers when they can delegate to captains. Besides, they weren't to know the information was to be kept from the general populace until after the debrief. My orders were given before that. He could be up to something, which gives me cause for concern. I'm going to have to speak with Private Zhukova about this, see if she can shed some light on the situation. But for now until I have some evidence there's little I can do about it.*

After he stopped running he makes his way over to the bars. Continuing his exercise.

 @_*Universal_narration

*_


Spoiler











*OOC:*


 Anytime ghost isn't on mission you can just assume the visual link has been reactivated.







*OOC:*
























*OOC:*










*OOC:*


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 28, 2013)

Hanger bay 

Sarah lights up at the question. *"Oh a personal quest! I guess that could be it! See, many more challenges many more ideas! I wanted to see if the things I designed were super shwing out here in space. They are working, for the most part I hope.. might have left a design boo boo somewhere. No matter it's all wah hah anyway and if it does become a problem I can just kachunk it back into place!" *

 Research Centre 

The tech opens up his communicator and calls Ghost * "Hello 'Ghost' sir, there is a VI here looking for you. Where would you be so that it might contact you?" *

Meanwhile Damiano and Arthur are working away. * "Oh no, I have no interest in the Robot. Not exactly. What I want to know is where its been." * He holds up a jar of what looks like powder. *"This might give us a clue as to what kind of planet they were inhabiting beforehand, or meteor or rock structure or anything really. I doubt you are interested in that sort of thing though, you are more likely to blow up rock than study it." *

After a good hours work you manage to figure out how this robot used its firing mechanism. It used reverse thrusters in addition to it's rocket to make sure it didn't move too far due to recoil in space. The rockets were fed in through a feeding mechanism in its arm, there was a small supply of explosives in its body. The right arm is a launcher that serves no other purpose other than to fire rockets. The explosives are not unlike your own, these however have a odd mixture of elements (chemical kind) to work as a 'fuse'. Some you have never encountered before.

 Mess hall 

Tami shakes the extend hand *"Pleasure to finally meet you Aleksandra, good work on the engine. You said you'd like to talk about Paksis, shall we get down to business? * Tami smiles.

Fedor meanwhile continues to converse with Alexander. * "I am fine, I can not say the same for all the patients. Many have survived though some are on death's door and soon we might have to open it for them. We can not waste anything on a losing battle, not when we can not be resupplied. It is unfortunate but I am sure they would understand, it is a difficult decision made by all medical staff." * He chuckles * "From the talk of your regime though you would be going to commence some training soon wouldn't you, mind if I join you?" *


 Research cupboard 



Spoiler



You see another zap of electricity emit out from the box. _ I am not speaking in your mind as such, your mind is interpreting the electrical signals I send out from my CPU as language. I am lost to the others, the helm is gone. I have lost all communication, I would prefer a deactivation once you are done with me. This is not our territory though you have a lot of this ship that would be useful to us. I would not wish to condemn any others by helping you succeed at your goal as they might desire what is on here too. _



 Navigator room

* I can not in good faith tell you what I think of him as I have only brief knowledge of him. Mostly that he hides behind a persona called 'Ghost', most odd. Now I would like you to make yourself familiar with the navigation of the ship. We are heading towards a small system now that has a few planets that might be useful for resources, I just need someone who has seen the thick of war and will be able to navigate despite being shot at again. I was the only one at the controls during the attack out of my motley crew of 10. *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 28, 2013)

Spoiler



Mikhail put away the scanner satisfied with the results for now.
OOC:I presume it wouldn't pick up anything unusual.(OOC tag doesn't seem to work under spoiler tags)



*I expected as much.Well we are here, where is the patient and does the master of this dungeon know about this or should stealth and subterfuge be utilized?*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 28, 2013)

Arthur smiled back at Damiano *Only if it's in my way, besides you need to study your target intently to achieve a clean demolition ​ *He tapped the AWB wreckage *This is the result of an explosion calculated in a matter of seconds.*


Finishing his analysis of the AWB Arthur considered his finding _*You are a marvel aren't you? Think what we could do with this kind of tech, no fuse could lead to smaller precision bombs...
*_
*Damiano, I believe I will be taking a keen interest in where these bots came from. 
*Responding to the Italians expression he held up a test tube filled with some of the scavenged material and grinned *we're going to need a bigger periodic table, you feel like naming an element?*




Spoiler



If possible, Arthur will stash some of these mystery elements either on his person or in kaboom. He'll still leave the majority of it in 'plain view' so to speak


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 28, 2013)

After receiving the strange message from the researcher Ghost replied

* Currently I'm in the sports centre.*

What VI could be looking for him? Sarah was deactivated at present, and there were no other VIs, except for Aleksandra's. If it was hers though why send the VI if she needed to contact him? They have communicators which they keep with them at all times, it would be easier to talk to him directly. He just let out a sigh and continued his work-out.


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 28, 2013)

*"...As a matter of fact yes. I do have business with you, and your friend there; I'd like to know your names, and I'd like to take you for a drink sometime. Get to know a few more of my fellow crew members, ey? All in the name of comradeship and ship synergy."*

He smiled broadly, glancing sideways as he realised just how far he'd followed the girl. He made a mental note to improve his concentration. Hopefully none of the aliens or robots they might encounter on their travels are sexy brain eating parasites, because Raymond would be such a sucker in that situation.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 28, 2013)

Alexander nods his head slowly, smiling grimly to Fedor. As much as Alexander hated it, the Doctor was right. Not all battles could be one, and even the breathtaking array of modern science found on-board the wanderer would eventually struggle to fight off that most common of human conditions; death. Still, he took pride in knowing that at least some where getting better. He and his squad had done their duty to the best of their ability.
*
"Aye, it is a tough decision that all soldiers must take eventually. So long as you fight till the bitter end, there is no dishonour in admitting defeat."
*
He nodded sagely; but perked up as soon as Fedor mentioned his work-out routine.
*
"Indeed! After Breakfast I was going to move to the gymnasium and engage in my muscle-building techniques, and it would be an absolute pleasure to have some Company! You don't truly know a person until you have done three things with them; shaken their hand, debated philosophy, and worked up a sweat in their presence!"
*
The prospect of having some company seemed to energise him; and that this company was a trained doctor who was fully capable of analysing his methods made him all the happier! The timeless Bauhdric Teqniques were always subject to improvement after all. It was merely a simple matter of their existing near-perfection (As advertised by his impenetrable frame) that meant that this was often not applicable! He quickly finished his breakfast, and stood up, nodding to Fedor.
*
"Right! Time to see if the equipment aboard this ship is adequate for my needs! If you would be a kind gentleman, Fedor, and lead me to the Gymnasium? I have to admit, this rabbit warren of a ship continues to bewitch me..."*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 29, 2013)

Rey watched her brother head out to do something, deciding it would be fine to let him wander for a bit... she might even get a funny story when his terrible pick up lines land him in hot water. She took out her data pad, familiarizing herself with the layout as she wandered, trying to find a specific room, where was it? She needed some tactical simulations run and doing it on the tiny computer she had available would take far to long, the ones they had on board would do a far better job being part of the military gave a girl fun toys to play with after all.

 She drew up as much information about the previous battle as she could access, enemy numbers, composition and location, the speed of enemy craft in motion, the speed of their would be Ally craft, perhaps she could give a rough idea of the operational range of that pop music blaring ship.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jan 29, 2013)

*"Right indeed. In these first days of the voyage we've already had several incidents involving Paksis that go beyond anything that I know about it and as far as I know our greater knowledge of it at all. There is the cores' shift, the change in the MDAs 'the reason I asked you here Meia' and the existence of an unidentified being or force that can also manipulate Paksis. I thought it prudent to work out what is going on with the Paksis or if it's just different now that we are in deep space."*  Aleksandra said quite seriously.

*"For the safety of the ship we should really work out if this is a danger or a threat. We can't have technology that we depend on for survival suddenly failing work to our expectations."*  She stopped, taking a mouthful of food.


--------------------------------------

Olga whizzed towards the sports centre. When she got there she looked around briefly, spotting Ghost she hovered over. 

*"Hey there Captain."* she chirped happily *"I didn't think you had the shoulders for bar work, colour me impressed."*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 29, 2013)

@ Universal_Narration


Spoiler



_So be it, If that is your wish, I shall deactivate you. First, could you please answer a few questions, do your species have a name, what should I call you that is? how many other scavenging races are out there, and how/why did one of them join with one of our captains to help us?_



*"fair enough Mr Schafer, that is a reasonable and most sensible request."*
For the next hour and a half they talk and confer over the various consoles, brainstorming ideas and strategies for evasion techniques as well as general purpose cartography.
once they finish discussing perihelion orbital entry and methods of safe atmospheric braking into unknown skies for a large troop transport, they come to a natural pause.
*"well that's about all I can help you with without being here and doing it myself. I believe you to be a capable man though and I'm sure you won't have a problem, I will be heading to the mess next, I somehow forgot to have breakfast this morning. Care to join me for an late breakfast?"*


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanger bay 

* "Ah we would need to stealthily however the 'master' of this dungeon owes me a favour. So we get a free use of one of the dungeon's minions" * Sarah then whispers * "As long as we don't break it, don't worry I'll fix it if something goes kaboom." * Sarah puts her hands behind her head then uses one of her feet to scratch the back of her other leg.

* "So... shall we give this a shot?" *

 Research Centre 

Damiano looks at Arthur confused. * "Name an element? Wait you don't mean...no can't be..." * He looks at the object in your hand. * "Well I'll be, I really wonder where it got that from? Could call it Campbellium for the moment, you found it after all." *



Spoiler



You stash some away.



 Research Cupboard 



Spoiler



_ I will answer what I can without damaging the potential of the others. I am a harvester. When you say one of them joined with your 'captain' I suspect you mean the Paksis fusion. We are incapable of doing that, those who know how to perform Paksis fusion hunt us. I will not divulge our numbers, that would damage the potential for surprise from the others. _



Raymond following girls, trial 1 of ?

The lady laughs. * "My name is Ezra. My friend is Clarissa."* Ezra ponders for a moment * "Sure I could join you for a drink if you'd like, though I wonder which ship synergy are we talking about here?" * She stifles a laugh. * "Though I can only join you at the end of the cycle, I need to be on the bridge to maintain comms. If you just wish to talk though you can come aboard the bridge, it is very quiet at the moment. Aside from Bart's loud mouth that is, you get used to that though." *

 Sports hall 

When Olga reaches ghost she feels something burrowing into her files searching for something. If a VI could feel pain she's feeling something like that right about now. 

Fedor smiles. *"Yes indeed, you really don't know a person until you've worked up a sweat in their presence. I'm sure seeing that from you will be something to behold, something I'd most like to see." * Fedor leads you to the sports hall where you see mostly members of Starseeker working out. You spy a familiar face, Olga is next to 'Ghost' who is performing chin ups. 

Fedor takes of his lab coat so that is just the jumpsuit uniform left. * "So, shall we? *

 Mess hall 

Tami presses her glasses towards her face. * "We can definitely find out a bit more what is going on with the Paksis, the problem is regardless of what we do if we find it to be a threat there is very little we can do about it. This ship physically can not run without the Paksis, as all the movements are controlled by a Paksis focus. That focus being Bart. If it is dangerous, hampering it's ability in any way will get us stranded. If it is dangerous and we don't do anything it may do something bad and we're doomed anyway. So it's a lose-lose situation if we find it to be a problem, we just have to pray that these new things it is exhibiting aren't threatening." *

Meia shrugs * "The MDAs that Echo and Sierra squad are noticeably different now yes, however the Epislon suits are still the only ones that exhibit paksis activity. I am guesses the Paksis of the ship molded the MDAs to those specifications though I do not know why or how for that matter." *

Tami continues * "That unidentified ship that could manipulate paksis might be a danger but it did turn the tide of battle for us. Why it did is what I'm wondering." *

 Tactics room 

The Wanderer and the boarding ships were not in motion during the fight. As the Wanderer came to a stop as soon as its engines were attacked so it is hard to predict the speed of the boarding ships. However the attack ship's speed and momentum suggest that it knew about the battle before the Wanderer picked it up on Radar since it was alright at what is presumed to be it's top speed when it reached Radar range. At the very least it means the operational intercepting range of the attack ship is beyond the Radar of the Wanderer. 

Enemy numbers would suggest that one of those boarding ships could hold up to 50 robots of varying sizes, whether there was 50 on board was not confirmed. 

 Navigator Room 

Hans seems satisfied that you know your way around the hall. * "Yes, a good breakfast will make those brain chemicals work. Maybe after which we can analyse our next destination with your help. As well as the help of the rest of the Planetside team, as I understand it exploring one of those planets is a choice to be made by your group. Correct?" *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 29, 2013)

Mikhail stops for a second considering something then suddenly put both his hands onto his head rustling up his hear mercilessly destroying any remainders of a haircut he still had. 

*Ah what the hell, it is not like I was planing to live forever!*

He put his hands into pockets and continued walking towards their destination.

*I guess we are going to be dealing with SH-37 "Firefox"? We can get to the wiring we need through the panel behind pilot seat. This way the adapter wont get in the way. Plus we can physical disable all the externals through there as well, I wouldn't trust a simple software block.*

He suddenly stopped talking and chuckled slightly, his focus shifting from Sarah.

*Наши воспоминания о Дубае сильно отличаются.(I think we remember Dubai very differently)*

He refocused on Sarah.

*So lets do this!*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 29, 2013)

Rey took the simulation, the numbers, the known firepower, running it through simulation after simulation, trying different tactics and positioning trying figure out if this was how you would organise an attack on the ship. Meanwhile she brought up any communication or seeming background noise found during the conflict, trying her best to figure if there was any pattern to the noises, a linguistic base they could use.









*OOC:*



Sean rolled for this in front of Declan
8 on Counter tactics vs a 6
6 on linguistics vs a 7
Willing to spend up to 3 Destiny points on each to get anything


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 29, 2013)

Alexander smiles as he walks into the Sports hall; finally, he had somewhere he could truly relax.
*
"We shall indeed! GRRR"
*
One could have _sworn_ he was wearing his military jacket, but as they turn to face the Captain of Echo squad, he was now stripped to his waist, his banks of rippling abdominal might flexing at the mere prospect of a challenge, and his jacket was discarded onto the floor. Grunting, he stretched out his muscles, each pose making his musculature bulge to levels that seem impossible on a human frame.

*"Oh, the possibilities! A new Gym! I shall have to concoct a new workout at once! And my fellow soldiers in here can all help me, of course! Each and every one of you can join me to test their endurance and virtuousness against the raw power and magnificence that is the Bauhdric technique!"
*
He speaks louder, looking to any members of Starseeker in the sports hall, gesturing to them as he pumped his biceps, a serious look in his eyes. Alexander took his workouts seriously.
*
"But alas! My manners! Where would you like to start Fedor? I shall leave the honour of deciding our first activity to you. I always like to defer to trained personnel, and who more trained than the architects of the body themselves, the medical profession!"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 29, 2013)

As Olga drifts nearby ghost finishes up his work-out on the bars. Using his momentum he pushes himself up to a hand stand position atop the bars, after which he swings downwards looping the bars twice releasing on his second circuit and somersaulting through the air to land on the mat just in front of him. Looking towards Olga...

* There's a lot of things people don't know about me, so what brings you here Olga? Sarah is currently deactivated, private Zhukova doesn't need my attention otherwise she would have contacted me, and after your last outburst I thought I would be the last person you'd want to see, let alone compliment.*

He picks up a nearby towel and wipes the sweat away from his brow, looking over he spots Alexander, and taking a short breather from his exercise he watches, curious to see just how strong the Bauhdric line was. He had heard enough rumours and the captain's physique would certainly suggest they're true, or at least some part of them is. Though it was just hearsay, soldier gossip, which often lacks reliability.









*OOC:*


 I'm assuming the previous action requires some sort of roll from me soooo:

Upper Body: Crit pass (6 DoS)
Acrobatics: 1 DoS
Lower: 4 DoS
Bravery: 1 DoS

Also this is anime based so crazy dismounts are a-ok XD


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jan 29, 2013)

[MENTION=6699115]Universal_narration[/MENTION]


Spoiler



_What do you know of the hunters then? are they many in number? what are their goals?
_


While they walk to the mess hall they continue the conversation*
"Indeed, although I believe the higher ups have the last say.  In this situation however it would be foolish of them not to respect the opinions of every scientific mind on this vessel; we must be careful of our choice, our lives depend on it."

*as they sit down and J.D starts eating his Wheat biscuits and Soya milk he asks,*
"Well then Mr Schafer, what destinations are possible from our current position? what sort of choice are we looking at for planets to land on?"*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 29, 2013)

*"The names Raymond... And I'd be delighted to join you on the bridge for a chat. Ezra, Clarissa... those are pretty names, ey? Where are ya'll from?"* He asks, continuing to follow them.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jan 29, 2013)

*As flattering as it would be Mr Moretti I don't feel I should take all the credit. Truth be told I hadn't considered the possibility of such exotic materials in the wreckage. If not for your comment about rock structures I probably would have dismissed the material as junk. I insist you take the credit, anyone could have extracted this element from this sample. The genius was  the idea to look, and that was you sir.


*Arthur packed up his tools and kaboom fell eagerly in to step beside him, at least Arthur assumed he was eager.
*
Besides I have no use reputation or prestige in my line of  work. You on the other hand will benefit greatly. I'll leave the samples of the element with you and let you deliver the report on what little we found here, do what you will Mr Moretti.


*With that Arthur left and headed out. Eventually he ended up at the mess hall. He grabbed a tray of food he sat down at a random table and started scribbling on his notepad in between mouthfuls. All the while kaboom whirred and rolled around his feet observing the goings on of the canteen.



Spoiler



Before heading to the canteen Arthur will stop by the armoury looking for Meia, if she's not there he'll look around on the pretense of looking for her but is eager to assess how secure it is in terms of locks and cameras. He'll also look for a pen or similar small object that may be lying on Meia's desk, that I assume she has. rolls in case needed
(perception:flat pass) (Investigation: one degree of success) (Larceny: flat pass)
If she is there, he'll have a conversation about her water bomb alarm clock thing


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jan 30, 2013)

She finished up her mouthful and said *"Well one of the things I was thinking is that if that 'ship' is the only other source of paksis energy out here would we be able to track it? I think that'd be a step in the right direction. And yes I can see that there is no way we can stop using paksis but it might be worth running a few more tests to see if we can get predictable results. If not we'll just have to inform command that any use of it will have to be a calculated risk which isn't the end of the world."* 

She paused thoughtfully for a moment. 

*"Though, from personal experience I can say that making command decisions with volatile variables is not fun." * she said a little wistfully. 

---------------------------------------------------

Olga looked up at ghost and smiled *"Well it is a shame that s s  s  s  s SAsAsAs errrerrr"* Her image froze up and began flickering violently and the message [ERROR 6174 UINDENTIFIED ERROR] Flashes beneath her figure.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 30, 2013)

Turning back to look at Olga after the error report, Ghost opens up a link to Aleksandra.

*Private Zhukova, Olga has frozen up and is currently displaying the error message 6714 unidentified error. Our current position is the sports hall. I'm not sure there's anything I can do to help, but if there is let me know.*

He knew how to reboot, and enact minor repairs on Sarah. Whether this was the same between VIs, but he would never want anyone to damage Sarah further. Knowing that, he had no intention of possibly damaging Olga further.


----------



## Universal_narration (Jan 31, 2013)

Hanger bay 

* "Away we go!" *Sarah hooks up one of the escort ships with the subject and gets permission to launch. She sends the ship out to fly beside the wanderer in autopilot mode.

The cube starts to hum quietly in holder Sarah has placed it. It slowly starts spinning on the spot and begins to sound like it is making a pattern in both it spinning and the humming.

* "Ohhh it's moving, I wonder why that is?" *

 Arthur



Spoiler



You find her desk easy enough and there are several pens, a few notes and a clip board left on the desk. The rest of the weapons and armour are behind the desk in locked cages and have sensors on them with cameras all about the place. Most of the security systems are pointing at the armaments more than her desk, so discreetly doing something at her desk doesn't seem to give too much away.



 Research Cupboard 



Spoiler



Moving to PMs



Raymond following girls, trial 1 of ?

Ezra sits down in her designated seat and brings up the control console. She starts to work while replying to your questions. *"I'm from Japan, Clarissa is from England. I'm sure you'd like to ask us more than that now. How about this, how does it feel to be lost in space?"*

The conversation is overheard by Bart sitting in the cockpit, he swings his chair around to look at the 3 having a conversation and waves. *"Heya there Raymond, how's it going? Right now 'it's quiet.. too quiet.'" * Bart starts to make shifty eye motions across the bridge making it seem overly dramatic.

 Sports hall 









*OOC:*


 Just a note Olga hasn't been disabled in any way just 'hurt' as it were. 







Fedor clasps his hands together. *"You sure are a flatterer, shall we start with bicep curls and forward chops with some weights. I do not presume I can match your prowess my friend. Though I will try to keep up in reps with at least the weights I can manage." * Fedor smiles with anticipation and starts preparing some weights for the two of them.

Most of the Starseeker members present look oddly at Alexander, some giving him a thumbs up others just shaking their heads and continuing to do their workouts. Two of them stop their workouts and join Fedor though they are just looking on for the moment. Seemingly interested in what is going to happen.

 Mess hall 

Arthur arrives at the mess hall seeing a few members of starseeker milling about but also sees Aleksandra talking to Meia and another girl he hasn't met before.

Tami places her arms on the table and leans forward a bit. *"Well tracking the ship is easy, we can detect paksis energies just fine. I didn't bother scanning for it when the fighting start as I had assumed we wouldn't encounter life like that using the same technology. We could definitely run a few tests on the Paksis core though it will be hard to stress test it as producing random results during travel will not make the bridge happy. Perhaps we can do experiments when the ship comes to a complete halt." *

J.D Tsuba and Hans walk in a few moments later and sit down to discuss while they eat.

*"The system that is near us has about 6 planets. Of those 3 are far too hot and/or have a very poor stratosphere. They are unlikely to yield anything beneficial to us. The other three places seem to be better. One planet which is relatively far away from the star of the system still manages to have water though most is frozen solid. Odd currents of an ocean built on ice caps. Though it will be enough to sustain life. Another has a continent not unlike Pangaea was way back in the Triassic period of Earth. That should produce something fortuitous though likely is filled with life that might be dangerous. If Earth was able to produce Dinosaurs on such a place I wonder what a planet out here would do. The last planet has a few radio signals coming form it, that would suggest advanced life forms, though we know that those robots operate near this area so it could be a forward base. All the planets I think could yield something beneficial to us, it is just a matter of opportunity cost." * Hans strokes his chin while he has a think of the possibilities.

 Tactics room 

The numbers and the positioning of the enemy ships compared to how well they could have maneuvered seemed to suggest this was an attack of opportunity. It was too disorganized to by an ambush. There was very little background noise anywhere recorded but there was radio waves detected between each of the robots though since there is little on the wanderer to pick up the frequency of those communications there is little to go on. However there was something pulsing microwaves from the ships themselves though it was a constant wavelength.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jan 31, 2013)

Something slightly sinister appeared in Mikhail's grin.

*Output still negative across the board. Probably just booting up, give it some time. *He paused for a second.*Sarah put us in a drift I will keep an eye on the manual override in case our guest decides to misbehave. *

Mikhail continued observing the screens connected to the adapter, talking without shifting his attention away.

*How are the coms? Are they threatening us with martial tribunal yet?*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jan 31, 2013)

*"I think that would be a good place to start I-"* Aleksandra was cut of buy her communicator going off. She paused for a second to listen to the the transmission. *"I'll be right there sir."* 

She turned to the two women. *"I'm very sorry ladies I'll have to cut this short It seems something has befallen my other VI. I'd love to do this again some time, message me whenever."* She waved briefly and dashed off to the sports centre. 

When she arrived she saluted as Briefly as propriety would allow and then began to look over her spasmodically flashing VI, Ula watched on apparently shocked and terrified. *"Sir please tell me in full what happened."* Aleksandra said calmly and sternly.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jan 31, 2013)

Alexander nods to Fedor, a smile on his lips.
*
"That is no problem, my friend. It is the effort, not the power, that counts. These muscles I possess would be worthless if not for the willpower and drive that I sharpen them with."

*He moved over to the weights rack, picking up several dumbbells, judging their weight as he went down the racks, before settling for some nearer the heavier end.
*
"Ah! Lets start with some muscle-toning them. Low weight, high reps; that will challenge us both equally!"
*
He smiled, picking up his weights; a set of dumbbells that were probably too heavy for most of Starseeker, but he picks them up with relative ease. Nodding his head to the members of Starseeker who had stopped to watch him, he then proceeded to start pumping metal, grunting as his muscles flexed, a sheen of sweat covering his shoulders and back as worked out









*OOC:*


Will edit this post with dice-rolls for an upper-body strength check when I get to Amy's; she can verify my rolling there.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jan 31, 2013)

Turning to Aleksandra....

* Nothing, I dismounted from the bars. Olga floated nearby and started talking to me, after I asked her why she had come to see me she froze up like that. The only time I've seen such reactions in Sarah is during breaching attempts of her AI, but there should be no hostile signals nearby, at least if there was we'd know about it from the bridge. I'm certainly not carrying anything that might disrupt the AI of a VI.*

As usual his face set in stone, not a flicker of emotion. As he speaks though his eyes move away from Aleksandra's and he starts to survey the surroundings.
 [MENTION=6699115]Universal_narration[/MENTION]


Spoiler



Can I see any evidence of my friend about? Or anything that might indicate the ghost, beast or whatever the hell it is XD


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jan 31, 2013)

Rey hummed, forwarding the data to the necessary people as she looked around... in her haste she hadn't actually checked if anyone else was around.


----------



## Ray Ray (Jan 31, 2013)

*"Ah,yeah, you heard about that too... I'm a big boy, soldiers are prepared for this eventuality,ey?"* He was lying through his teeth. He'd had enough reservations about taking this mission in the first place, now they were stuck here for a while...perhaps forever.

He snapped out of his thought trail as he heard Bart, ears perking up.

*"The Lucky Texan, John Wayne, 1934? 'Where ya headed, cowboy?' it was quiet before we got here I take it, ey?"*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 1, 2013)

*"Hmm a good selection, May I have a copy of the data prepared for my personal computers. It would be useful to share amongst starseeker so we can reach a decision together.

As for personal preference, I would say closer observation would be required, maybe monitor the radio signals coming from the advanced world, and a low orbit pass around the other two, to try and pinpoint any possible threats/boons/landing sites.  but that is just what I would do, I must consult my commanders and other science staff before we can reach any real decision I suppose.  Beaurocracy is such tedium, is it not Mr Shafer?"

"What are you're thoughts on expedition desinations?"

*As they continue their conversation and finish their meal, J.D. scans the room, seeing Meia, a familiar techie, and from their brief interactions before, Arthur.  Catching the eye of Meia, they wander over

*"good day Miss Hoffman, Mr Campbell, have you seen the captains lately, or for that matter any of the other members of starseeker, We have important business to get down to."*


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 1, 2013)

Bridge 

Bart starts to reply * "Yea and.." * He hears a beep behind him and Ezra looks at her own screen. Ezra says to Bart * "Sir there is a ship cleared for flight just outside the Wanderer. *

Bart just shrugs * "Who's flying it?" * Ezra has a one word reply for him that makes him immediately open a comms link * "Sarah" *

Bart commences a conversation *"Oi Sarah, what are you doing?!" *

The bridge can hear a reply from Sarah * "Oh you know just the usual. Don't you worry, I have a bodyguard this time and he's lovely." *

* "A .. bodyguard?" *

* "Yes! He looks quite fetching in a suit too." *

A louder hum goes off behind Sarah and comms link is suddenly cut off.

* "The hell just happened?" *


 Plane 



Spoiler



Read the Bridge conversation as well, this happens directly after it.

The small cube is spinning quite fast until it abruptly stops and hums while emitting a green glow. A figure of a bipedal robot is standing in the middle of the ship. It points at you then points at the ship, you hear the motor functions stop. There is still a flow of oxygen and life systems are stable, though communications have also been cut off. The creature tries to grasp your head though as he is just an apparition his hand moves right through you. You feel as if someone is trying to get you to remember something as he does though you can't quite figure it out. The apparition walks over to the cube and points at a small seam that looks like it can be opened. Sarah opens it and you see what looks like a very very small panel and wires coming out of it.




 Tactics room 

After a little while Naomi enters the room. * "Good morning private, I would like to discuss your findings. Your report seems to suggest that the enemy ships were not laying in ambush. From your experience what do you think this might entail?" * Naomi takes up a seat next to the table as she lays down the tablet she normally holds.


 Gym 

Fedor spends a good deal of time with Alexander doing the intense work out the German usually has planned. Throughout the workout Fedor is paying close attention to Alexander and isn't hiding the fact. Occasionally during a rest during reps Fedor asks simple questions about why Alexander thinks a particular exercise is useful to his form, sometimes asking for advice improving his technique. Part way through Fedor asks * "So captain, any other interests other than working on your magnificent physique?" *


 Mess Hall 

* "Of course, here you go." * Hans hands J.D. a data stick with the information he needs. * "I personally think we should investigate the continent or the planet with radio signals coming off of it. The former will be useful as if it is an untouched planet it will be rife with resources for the picking, the other will have intelligent life which is always interesting." *

Meia replies to J.D's inquiry * "Er, I don't know. You have your captain on comms don't you, you could perhaps call him? I did see Echo squad captain talking with a doctor earlier about a workout. Try the gym maybe?" *

@ Ghost 



Spoiler



Nope


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 2, 2013)

Aleksandra nodded at her commanding officer though she wasn't really paying attention. She rebooted Olga and ran some human interface exercises. Seeming discontent with the results she powered the unit down and plugged it into her comms pad to check the code. After a few minutes she unplugged it still dissatisfied. 

*"She seems to be functioning fine. I can't tell what went wrong but it doesn't seem to be a problem with her code or interface. I'll take her to an engineer to have a look at the hard ware. Thank you for letting me know sir."* She paused for a moment and almost inaudibly said *"Thank you ghost".*

She then turned to her pad and called up Tami. *"Hi Tami, it's me again. I know I just left but you wouldn't happen to know anything about VI hardware would you? I'm a programmer and interface specialist so I'm stumped."*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Feb 2, 2013)

*"Well it worries for two reasons Commodore" *she said, bringing up the display as she took the accounted for troop numbers, scaling them across *"Firstly if this is merely a security escort then what is the top end of their military if they have any, what scale of manpower or weaponry can be deployed against us"* she paused, moving the picture out as far as possible *"The need for such an escort also worries me, why did they need it and why did it need to be so powerful by our standards... either they consider this zone incredibly dangerous or the scale of firepower we will encounter will hilariously outmatch us"

"This problem is obviously compounded by our lack of ship born  weaponry, while our Suits and armaments are quite formidable they lack long range engagement... this means our opponent can almost certainly dictate the terms of engagement if they bright any large scale weaponry, we may have to consider salvaging shielding or armaments to give us an ability to fight on a capitol ship scale" *a soft sigh escaped her lips as she paused *"To be blunt we are in unknown territory fighting on unknown terms against a foe we know very little about, If retreat were an option I would suggest it but for now we should use this scrapyard for supplies and to hide us until we can make a plan of action, if you want my tactical opinion of course" *she flashed a brief smile
*
"Permission to speak freely?"*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 2, 2013)

J.D. opens a link to all members of starseeker
*"fellow explorers, I have been given details of our possible destinations, I think it would be a good idea to have another briefing to discuss our options, I propose we all meet at XX:XX in the Science Laboratory."
*J.D. opens another link to Mikhail this time








*OOC:*


I think I have mikhails comm frequency, if not sorry, ignore the following 






*"Ah Mr Zhukov, I was wondering if you still had that little box you scavenged? seeing as we have a bit of free time, I was wondering if I couldn't try and do a little science on it?"*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 2, 2013)

Alexander would reply to the best of his knowledge, passing down generations of experience whenever prompted.
*
"Other interests? Why, of course! Such an indomitable body would be wasted without the occupation of the soul. Reading is a primary interest of mine; from thrillers, to discourses on logic! Debating is also something I take great personal pleasure in; the prospect of sharpening my mind against fellow equals is one that I can rarely turn down."
*
He smiled, putting down his weights for now as he continued
*
"Ah, the hours I spent up late at night debating with the platoon chaplain...There is no finer indulgence for the mind than wrestling with arcane and irregular concepts on a warm spring night."
*


----------



## Ray Ray (Feb 2, 2013)

*"Wait...A suit...Is that...? Bart can you get the comm link back? This doesn't look good; I know they're cleared but under the circumstances aren't we supposed to be deploying as teams, ey?"* he asked, his demeanor changing from jokey to serious in a split second.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 2, 2013)

@ universal narration


Spoiler



If its possible to fashion one of Meia's pens into a bomb relatively quickly whilst I'm in the armoury I'll do so, using material scavegend from the AWB. Ideally make it so it'll go off shortly after she clicks the top of it Otherwise Arthur will just take one with him and do so when he's alone 
Rolls in case Arthur can: six degrees of success on crafting



Arthur rolled his eyes when Bauhdric was mentioned and nodded at J.D. when Meia recomended the gym, his mouth too full of food to speak politely. Finished with his meal he took it upon himself to familiarize himself more intimately with the ship and went for a wander seeing where his feet would take him. Kaboom as ever rolling along beside him.



Spoiler



if he finds somewhere sufficiently quiet and isolated to make the bomb on his travels he will do so otherwise he'll wander about, heading to places he hasn't been before


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 3, 2013)

Gymnasium 

Tami replies to the call *"Sure, bring the VI over I'll have a look see." * Taking it to her she has a quick look over and comes to a conclusion quite quickly. * "Well something or someone has disabled her recording equipment. I can repair it but it will take a little while, as it fried the circuitry instead of damaging it externally like I would have expected." * She shakes her head thinking.

Fedor sits down to catch his breath *"Quite the intellectual then aren't you? Heh, as the Greeks said a perfect body deserves a perfect mind. Looks like you have both. Though you say you debated with your platoon chaplain, are you religious or were you debating the merits of religion?" * Fedor strokes his hair back into place after it got messed up during the last set of reps.

 Bridge 

Bart is frantically pressing buttons on his dashboard. He shouts at Ezra a couple of times about if there is anything out there other than the ship, her reply is that there isn't.

* "Oi, what the hell how did we suddenly lose connection, what in the world is going on? Sarah, give me a crazy word to say that you're okay? Chief Engineer?" * He slams his hands on the controls then turns around as he stands up. * "I have no authority over you Raymond however, may you fulfill this request? Gather your squad and find out what the hell is happening out there?" *

 Tsuba 

The link as a whole goes out no problem. When you specifically open a link to Mikhail you get loud static back then what sounds like a crash then the line cuts off.



Spoiler



From your suit you hear RIN pipe up _"The helmsman, he's there!"_


 
 Mess hall 



Spoiler



Fashion prank explosive, complete



Arthur wanders the vessel going to places such as the Gym, medical wing and some parts of the civilian quarters. Until he gets the call from Tsuba.

 Tactics Room 

Naomi looks pensive. *"Yes, we will have to salvage and get this ship ready for war at some point. The thought did cross my mind. We would always be horrendously outmatched if we came against an actual military that much was always feared. I am sure Okado is thinking about tactics for the next time we fight those things." * She pauses. * Permission to speak freely granted." *

 Everyone except Mikhail 

You get a call from Tsuba about gathering to talk about the next destination. (See Tsuba's post)


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 3, 2013)

Mikhail raises his head and gives the control panel of the plane a puzzled look.
*Can't help but notice that you used autopilot up to this point. Sarah do you actually know ho...... *



Spoiler



As soon as he saw the figure Mikhail jumped up dropping the screen he was holding and quickly shifted around the cube until he was between the robot and Sarah his right hand on the hilt of his now half drawn knife. After realizing that it was just a hologram of some sort Mikhail eased up.

*That is definitively not what I expected.* he said talking more to himself than anyone else *Even better. If it was trying to murder us it would probably kill life support or ram the wanderer. So Sarah we might be first humans to ever communicate with an alien species. Except for Echo captain. Although I am not sure he counts as human anyway.*

There was a nudging at the back of his mind. A memory demanding attention. But whenever he tried to pull it out the thin thread would always break and the memory would sink in the whirlpool of old scars.

After examining the new found wires Mikhail turned to Sarah.

*I have a feeling our primary assumption about this gentleman being a helmsman was not entirely correct. Well we might find out soon. I think we can salvage one of the screens and connect it through this panel.* he said his knife already at work freeing the screen of one of the gadgets, that Sarah brought, from its eternal slavery.

*OOC: I rolled scavenge and engineering for this. I am going to put roll results outside spoiler tags for the sake of screwing with the rest of the party. Both my scavenge and engineering are 7.*



Roll 1: 6+3=9
Roll 2: 5+5=10


----------



## Ray_Ray (Feb 3, 2013)

Rey nodded *"Was my brother a mark against me regarding candidacy for captain? Merely asking why Captain Bauhdric is a more suitable candidate would be vague and not very useful, so I simply ask that" *she still stood at attention as she spoke, face betraying nothing, it could be merely curiosity.


----------



## Ray Ray (Feb 3, 2013)

"Roger that Bart. Birds of a feather stick together. I'll be back to chat later girls!" He winked and patted on his comms, contacting the rest of his team.

"Echo Squad, this is Raymond. We've lost contact with a ship piloted by Sarah and an unknown bodyguard. We've been asked to investigate. Permission to suit up, Captain Baudric, sir!"


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 3, 2013)

*​Understood, I'll head to the armoury in preparation. *Arthur went to the armoury, after looking around inside and seeing that Meia was not there he decided to wait outside until she arrived.



Spoiler



Whilst inside he'll drop off the pen, ideally in the exact same position as where he got it


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 3, 2013)

*"Hmm."* mused Aleksandra *"Now that I think about it something similar may have happened to my other VI when it was performing roughly the same function. Would you have a look at Ula for me as well please?"* She deactivated and handed the module over, waiting eagerly for a reply.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 4, 2013)

Plane 



Spoiler



_ OOC: I assume you hook up the screen to some sort of panel in the ship _ 

Salvaging the pieces about and making connections to see what would happen eventually one of the panels in the ship turns on. You see some text appear on screen at first in binary, then in some programing language. Eventually it flips through a few languages before getting to English and it says: _ Hello harvest-able creatures, is this contact sufficient? _



 Tactics room 

Naomi is taken aback a little. *"Hmm, is it that much of a concern? If you must know yes he was a mark against you, just as you were a mark against him. Though it was not the deciding factor. Neither of you had quite the quality that the commodore was looking for, much as you might be effective soldiers he didn't think you'd make effective leaders. Is that all Rey?" *

 Armory 

Arthur and Raymond arrive and the armory first. A few moments later Meia comes running in. She starts to unlock the equipment ready for Echo squads' use. * "Damn guys you are quite the active team." *

 Mess hall 

Meia gets a message on her communicator and dashes off whilst saying * "Sorry ladies got to run!" *

Tami gives her a wave and turns back to Aleksandra, looking over Ula as well. After a few minutes she says. *"Ula was remotely shut down, nothing from her seems to be damaged. Though the command was not given by yourself I'm assuming. Since it was a command I would suggest you look up the log. You said you knew how to program her right? So I assume you should know where to look? *


----------



## Ray_Ray (Feb 4, 2013)

*"No that will be all Naomi, thank you for being honest" *she smiled briefly before checking her communicator *"It appears however we are being deployed on a rescue mission, so I must be on my way... give the Commodore  my best" *she headed off to the armory as she tried to sort the information in her head *"So what exactly is the situation?"*she asked as she entered *"I want to know why you ruined my chat with a lovely lady dearest brother"*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 4, 2013)

Spoiler



Mikhail quickly attached a keyboard to the screen and started typing.

*Yes. Since we might have limited time I will just skip finger pointing and move straight to questions. Who are you? Why did you attack us, although judging from your greetings I have a feeling I might know the answer. And what was that ship that attacked you? Also what exactly were you trying to do right after we turned you on? I think that about covers it for now. Oh and could you be so kind as to give us back the control over the ship and our coms, that would be really nice.*

Mikhail turned to Sarah after he stopped typing to see how she was reacting to all this.

* Any questions for our robotic guest chief engineer?*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 4, 2013)

Alexander chuckled, nodding his head to Fedor.

*"Ah, both! I'm a man of faith; but blind obedience gets man no-where. To question ones most treasured principles is a right given to mankind by god, and it would be an insult if I did not use that faculty."
*
Just as he stopped speaking, his communicator went off. Touching his ear, he listened to the comments being broadcast, and nodded slowly, a grave look overcoming his features.
*
"Permission granted. Echo squad, suit up. By gods grace, we shall hope that it's nothing but a technical error."
*
He turned to Fedor and bowed graciously, a warm smile on his lips; though worry was not deeply hidden.
*
"It has been an honour to speak with you, Fedor. Another time, perhaps? For now, I am needed. A rescue mission is being undertaken, and I must show this ship that their faith in me is not simply blind obedience."
*
He offered Fedor a salute before quickly putting his weights away, and dashing out of the door, clutching his shirt over his shoulder as he ran down the corridor. He made it to the armoury just after Meia, his shirt now fully on as he saluted the Quartermaster, and offered a nod to his squadmembers
*
"I was working out when I heard the call. Excellent initiative Mr Mourissette."*


----------



## Ray Ray (Feb 4, 2013)

*"I'm afraid I too was disturbed from a conversation with a pair of particularly lovely ladies, Rey; The situation as of right now is that Bart was in contact with an authorised starseekee vessel piloted by Sarah and a currently unknown bodyguafd, presumed male and of military origin...But i don't think we can afford the time to find out exactly whos missing from the ships military personnel. We've lost all communications in the last few minutes, which under the circumstances of our current lost-in-space situation, is a large cause for concern. Is that enough information, dearest sister?"* He turned and saluted to Baudric.
*"Sir, yes, sir! A pleasure to do my duty cap'n."*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Let's shift the time around just a little.







Nodding to Aleksandra as she turns to depart..

* I know how much I value Sarah, I see no reason why you would be any different. Hopefully it's nothing serious.*

After which he returns to his workout.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Once the message from tsuba comes through Ghost opens up a link to Sierra and at least Captain Bauhdric. 







*OOC:*


 I'm assuming we don't have all the frequencies between the sqauds but I'm guessing the captains can contact each other.







* Might I suggest we use one of the conference rooms available on the wanderer? Less civilians around, helping to keep the situation contained. The researchers might start asking unwanted questions if the planetside team turns up in their labs.*

He then finishes his workout and starts to make his way out of the gym. Shortly after which Alexander also leaves in a little hurry, causing Ghost to raise an eyebrow though only briefly. As he walks down the corridors towards the mess hall to grab something to eat he activates Sarah. Once again Sarah takes in everything she sees, especially surprised when she enters the mess hall and notices just how many other people there are in here. He takes a seat nowhere in particular, starts eating and taking in the other members of starseeker.









*OOC:*


 Hell yeah, I'm back baby XD


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 5, 2013)

*If we're lucky it'll just be a technical fault with the comms. So we can knock on the door offer a a rewiring and be on our way. Though given our recent luck I suspect something will have gone wrong.

*As he finished equipping himself he looked at his squadmates and smiled.
*
So...anyone fancy making a bet on what's gone wrong? *


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 5, 2013)

Alexander smiles sheepishly, nodding his head
*
"Good work is rewarded, team; still, I will learn to differentiate the pair of you eventually...I'm thinking of ways to do it now..."
*
He offered them a devilish smile, before turning to Arthur, strapping his armour on as soon as it becomes available to him, the image of rippling muscles now covering his previously bland armoured suit, his helm plumbed with long white ribbons.
*
"I'm reckoning communication glitch, though I can't say I'm a gambling man. It pays to be safe, so we'll do this by the book. Go out, I'll 'breach' the door, and Mr and Miss Mourissette will clear if we encounter any problems. Arthur, I'm not sure explosives will do much good, but if you can do anything to help us resist any detonations we may walk into, please do so. But, realistically speaking, Miss Mourissette will be invaluable if it just turns out to be a glitch."

*As soon as his helm is on, he radios back to Ghost, using the clearer on-board communicator of the MDA
*
"That sounds like a splendid idea. Using the conference rooms will be much more efficient than using the Armoury; I'm sure our quartermaster deserves at least a little rest from our almost permanent presence!"
*


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 5, 2013)

Armory 

Echo squad gets suited up are let out of the airlock with cords to let them stay attached to the ship. The wanderer has slowed down so as not to leave the small vessel behind. It doesn't looked damaged at all from the outside though its engines are off.









*OOC:*


 The ship is the standard 5-8 people carrier. It has an airlock on board and some spaces for gun or equipment modules though they are currently empty. Jumping towards the ship away from the Wanderer might give you a better view. 







 Plane 



Spoiler



Sarah is still taking the situation in, though has big happy glowing eyes instead of being shocked. She just nods to any questions you are putting up on screen and waits relatively patiently (for her) for a reply.

On the screen some text comes up. _ We attacked you because you have resources that we need, you are prey to be eaten are you not?

I was the helmsman of vessel VB-0483, you have captured my unit so as a precaution I have disabled the motor function so you might not tamper with me further. I wished you to connect me so I could negotiate either my destruction or my release.

As for the one that attack us, we do not know what they are. We call them 'hunters' as they attempt to hunt us and kill us._



 Mess hall 
There is a few people from Starseeker here, the only one that Ghost recognises though is Aleksandra who is talking to a purple haired girl.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 5, 2013)

Spoiler



Mikhail mutters under his breath

*Helmsman? Well that proves me wrong about me being wrong in the first place.*

He goes back to typing.

*Well it seems our roles are now reversed. We need resources and information both of which you have. Destroying you is counterproductive although less so then letting you go. Am I correct in assuming that you are some sort of artificial intelligence? Does the cube poses any other functions other then data storage and interface device?*

Mikhail stops to consider something.

*Some of your actions up to this point suggest that you have some interest in self preservation. We cant let you go but we have no reason to destroy you at this point. So they way I see it our well being and yours have high positive correlation. Just consider that. *

He turns back to Sarah.

*We have been offline for a couple of minutes now. I wonder if they realized something is wrong yet. Also do you happen to know anyone who can write an VI aboard?*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 5, 2013)

Standing up after finishing his meal he places the tray back in the receptacle, grabs himself a drink and walks over to aleksandra and the person she is with. Taking a seat next to them

* Not that I know much about VIs but Sarah here might be able to help if you need it, other then that I was wondering if I could speak to you in private at some point private Zhukova, there's a sensitive matter that I need to discuss with you. It's not pressing but it is a conversation I need to have with you.*

He then takes a sip from his drink, turns his eyes towards the purple haired girl.

* The name's Ghost, I'm captain of sierra squad.*

Sarah spins around on the spot

* I'm ghosties sniper and reconnaissance assisting hologram, but you can call me Sarah for short, everyone does. Pleased to meet you.....*

The sentence left unfinished as Sarah waits on her name. A beaming smile as she hears the slight grunt from ghost at the use of his adopted nickname.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 5, 2013)

As J.D. finishes off his communicae, he strolls back to the table where both ghost and aleksandra both now sit. Nodding to Tami after their brief parting he sits down again.
*'Good day fellow Sierrans, what have you been up to this fine morning?
*While tracing patterns in the air for Sarah  and generally playing with the grinning homunculus he turns to Ghost.
*Ghost, I don't suppose you have any knowledge of the location of our last member do you? I have been trying to contact Mr Zhukov, but can't seem to reach his frequency.'

*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 5, 2013)

Sarah follows the lines drawn, adding a little bit of flair when she makes a turn or flips. Turning to Tsuba

* I spoke with him this morning before I went to the gym, he said he was running tests on the alien device he found on one of the wrecks. Going against my orders but there's little I can do about that now, where he was going or what he was going to do I don't know, he hasn't been back in contact since. But you say you can't get through to him?*

He tries his communicator to try and contact Mikhail, and hears nothing but static. His face slightly furrows, then whilst looking down at the desk.

* We may have a problem here, right now I can't contact him either. If his conduct during the fight is anything to go on then he's probably done something reckless, I just hope it's not something that's gonna cause problems. We need to find him, I will not have one of my squad endangering the lives of the people on the wanderer, be it on purpose or by accident. Ignorance is not an excuse.*

Opening up a comm to the bridge

* This is captain Ghost, I was looking to get a location on private Mikhail Zhukov's position.*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


Teleporting a sentence or two back.







*"Of course sir."* said Aleksandra looking up from her VI units. *"Name a time and a place sir."* She leant in a little and arched her neck, *"You can always talk to me about anything you need sir."*

She sat back up as Tsuba sat down. She smiled at him and said *"Well I've not been up to much I'm afraid I can't help with Mikhail. I haven't seen Mikhail since the Chief engineer dragged Him off for 'fun' at second cycle."*

She turned back to ghost. *"Sir it's likely the bridge won't have a direct tab on him unless he's on a mission. It may be worth calling in on the chief engineer and seeing if he's still with her or where he went after their liaise, sir."*









*OOC:*


Would I need to roll a check to check the Logs for Ula's VI access or is it going to be a case of finding the correct NPC?


----------



## Ray Ray (Feb 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


 quick question, can I bring my anti tank gun along? Just as a precaution. Honest.







*"The engines are off...Somethings up, ey? Tactical modification suggestion, Cap'n; I'll provide covering fire if anything comes out when breached. Rey and Arthur would be better used elsewhere, perhaps to board with you, or attempt analysis of the rest of the vessel, ol' Bolas here can take out anything on his own. If there is anything aboard apart from Sarah and her bodyguard, we might have to resort to taking out the engines if they reboot. A last resort I assure you cap'n. But its your choice."*

The mere fact that he'd been asked to do this with the rest of his team by Bart as a 'personal favour' seemed to stir something within him that stopped him joking and grinning like a class clown... Or maybe he was just trying to impress the 2 girls from the bridge by getting this impromptu mission right without a hitch. Bitches love action heroes. Yeah, it was probably the latter.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 7, 2013)

Comms from the Bridge 

* Bart here, no we don't know where he is. I don't even know where you are currently. We don't keep tracking beacons on people constantly unless they turn on their emergency beacons. Have you tried contacting him? That's what the comms is for. *

 Mess hall 

The girl doesn't bother looking up still inspecting the VI in front of her. * "Tami, pleasure to meet you." *









*OOC:*


 Science checks with any applicable specialities to go into her logs. 







 Echo squad 









*OOC:*


 Tell me what you'd like to do as so far only discussion has taken place. 







 Plane 



Spoiler



_ I have no resources in which to offer you. Information I have in bountiful supply. This storage unit stores my AI core, power unit and interfacing to my ship. The latter is now non-functional due to prior destruction of said ship. 

I do have a need to preserve myself but not at the expense of hindering the others. That would be a betrayal of their efforts. _

Sarah nods at Mikhail

* "Yea I do know someone who can program VIs, not sure how well he will co-operate though." *


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 7, 2013)

Alexander nodded to Ray, and looked up to the craft. He did _n__ot_ like this one bit; the situation, how little he knew of what was going on, anything!

*"Aye, seems like a better move. Going in. Miss Mourisette, Arthur, flank me"

*
He crouched his legs, before grunting soundlessly into the void of space as he jumped away from the wanderer, aiming himself at the ship.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


Roll plus AI speciality gives 5,5,2 that's a 10 and 3 degrees of sucess.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 7, 2013)

Spoiler



Mikhail smiled at Sarah.

*Oh I doubt he will be able to resist my charms whoever he might be. Anyway I think this is enough for our first date.*

He typed in the last message.

*But you wouldn't hinder them. If they attack us again there is high chance that the hunter will intervene which means that even if we loose the resources your brethren will get of us wouldn't be sufficient to cover the loses they will suffer considering we will keep fighting till there is not much left to scavenge. So by helping us avoid future confrontations you help them as well. Besides the more resources we gather the more they can steal from us should they successfully defeat us. So either way by helping us you indirectly help them. And yourself. Think on it and we shall continue this later.*

Mikhail waits for a second and unplugs the cube.

*OOC: next part happens assuming nothing goes wrong.*

Turning back to Sarah

*Ok lets get this ship operational, I think the Wanderer is already waiting for us. Once aboard we should go straight to Okada to report. Nobody else must know about this for now. Just say we had a cascade system failure if anyone asks questions.*

Mikhail starts removing the adapter and putting wires back in place. And waits for Sarah to turn the auto pilot on.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 7, 2013)

Opening up a comms link to Sarah, the result being the same. 

* Same issue, nothing but static. So we don't know where he is, there's no way to contact him or Sarah, the bridge apparently has no idea where he is. So if one of us gets taken, we lose communications, then this ship has no way of tracking us down unless we use our emergency beacons. Am I the only one who sees this as an issue?*

He takes another sip of his drink, resting his head on a hand. A cold smile creeps onto his face.

* They really didn't think this through, I would of expected at least tracking devices in the communicators of the starseeker personnel. It helps if you know where you're forces are on a battlefield, then you can plan and act accordingly.*

The smile then vanishes, returning to stone as has become characteristic of Ghost.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 7, 2013)

Mess hall 

After Tami hands over the VI back to Aleksandra, Tami rolls her eyes and she says to Ghost. *"You probably are the only one who sees that as an issue. I for one would not want everyone to know where I am at the push of a button. Besides, you do realise how idiotically STUPID it would be to have those on the battlefield? If we can track the beacons through simple frequencies so could the enemy. How good do you think you can plan tactics when the enemies know your exact positions? Cheh...Honestly it's like you have no clue how your own technology works. At least your squadmate has a good head on her shoulders." *

 Logs 

The logs seem to denote normal function up until a certain point. There is then a single log telling the VI to power down with a note attached saying:

_ It's rude to spy on people, I would refrain from intruding on other people's privacies without their permissions. Yours - Carl. _

 Plane 

There is a loud thud that can be heard from the inside of the ship. Sarah looks around. 

* "The hell was that?" * She goes to look out the cockpit window to see what it could be.

* "Giant MDA suit attached to the ship." * Turning to Mikhail *"Is that a good thing? Do I let him in?" *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 7, 2013)

Mikhail looks puzzled for a second.

*Giant MDA.... oh that must be Captain Bauhdric. So they do care about us. Don't worry I will deal with the airlock if you don't mind turning the auto pilot on. I think we wasted enough of everyone's time.*

Mikhail lets the large German through the airlock and lock it behind him.

*Sarah we are good to go.*

Turning to Echo captain.

*Greetings Captain Bauhdric. This is a bit of an unexpected visit. What brings you here?*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 7, 2013)

Alexander bowed his head graciously as he was allowed inside, his towering physique augmented by the suit to the point where he barely fit inside without hunching over.

*"Greetings. Sorry about the interruption, but we lost communications with your ship, and Bart asked us to have a look; after the robots yesterday, it pays to be cautious. We were wondering if you had a glitch in your system perhaps?"
*
He smiled underneath his knightly-helm. He was just quite happy that everything was apparently all right.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 7, 2013)

Mikhail went back to  resembling the ships floor while answering 

*It is good to know that people are on their guard. We had a system failure. Lost everything but the life support, but the ship seems to be operational again so we are making our way back. I think we delayed everyone enough already.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 7, 2013)

Arthur and Kaboom examined the outside of the ship looking for any potential damage that would indicate why the ship was in distress, or any potential danger.









*OOC:*


Investigation: flat pass, perception:flat pass, traps: 1dos







Deciding to solve the question of the quiet comms  he messaged Bauhdric *Everything alright in there sir?*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 7, 2013)

Tone staying as steady as ever...

* Makes you wonder why I was chosen to be squad captain and not private Zhukova doesn't it? Indeed the enemy could track movements using the same technology, but if such technology was used I'm sure there would be a failsafe or something to prevent that from happening. At any rate the signal doesn't exist so it's all just idle speculation. I never claimed to understand the technology we're using.*

He goes back to his drink.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 7, 2013)

Mess hall 

Tami places a hand over her face. *"What a failsafe for radio waves? Like what lead sheets? Encryption? Doesn't stop the fact that radio waves are being sent out and that's easily traceable by our own technology let alone space robots. Urg, I swear soldiers are so dense sometimes." * Tami looks at both the soldiers. * "Why are you asking me about your captain candidacy? I wouldn't know the first thing about that, ask your CO or something?" * Tami asks Alexandra * "Is he always this bad? Oh whatever, found out what's wrong with your VI?" *

 Plane 

The Plane seems to be undamaged though it is giving off an odd hum from it. 

Sarah pipes up to Alexander 



Spoiler



*"Oh no large man, we just hooked up an unknown alien life form into the ship and it stopped the engines with bleeping noises and we kinda vsshhhhh to a stop. Er, it was kinda going bong and emitting something too. Not sure that was though" *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 7, 2013)

@Mt.Muscle


Spoiler



Mikhail let out a sigh filled with pain and sadness of a man who gave up on life.

*Yes plugging an unknown and potentially extremely dangerous life form into the ship could have been the reason for system failure I have mentioned. I was hoping to avoid any information leaks until I reported this to comandore but it would seem that chief engineer wouldn't know what subtle is even if it was to take physical form and accelerate towards her face at high velocity.*

He stopped for a second.

* Captain if you wouldn't mind to accompany us to the bridge for debriefing and help me keep Sarah from starting a panic among civis I would be grateful. We will depart right away. I hope your squad is old enough to find their own way back. And remember: not a word to anyone.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking towards Tami

* Seems you misunderstood my phrasing, I was not asking for your opinion on my captaincy, merely making a rhetorical question. Though that seems to have escaped your notice. I don't quite understand the hostility, all I did was make a statement, but everyone to there own I suppose.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 7, 2013)

Arthur opened his comms, *Everything seems fine out here captain, the only thing I can't explain is an unusual humming sound. I guess someone inside should be able to explain it. but it doesn't seem dangerous from out here.*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 7, 2013)

Aleksandra responded to Tami musingly *"I wouldn't be able to make a judgement on his 'normality'. I've only known him as my squad leader for a cycle and a half and I believe his normal face isn't something he shows to people, especially those with whom he is supposed to have a professional relationship." * 

She paused thoughtfully for a moment and turned to Ghost. *"Though I must say sir you do put across a very stern demeanour and I feel that is your normal state of appearance. I'm also sure that the commodore finds you  most capable to lead this squad though I feel it will be quite the task for you sir."*

She looked back down to her VI and re-engaged it. *"Tami?"* she quizzed *"Is there a network or systems operator on the ship? I think I've found the problem but I'd probably need to talk to them as it seems to be an external error."* 

She then spoke to Ghost once more watching his VI dance along the trails *"I understand that you care for your Sarah quite considerably sir. When was the last time she had a software check-up?"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 8, 2013)

Finishing off his drink that he's had since he sat down

* Every squad I've been in has been lead by stern people, seeing as this is my first command I've got little experience, and I'm yet to determine my own leading style. So far the best I've come up with is emulating others...*

The sentence trails off into a brief pause, Ghost staring blankly ahead for a few moments before snapping back to reality

* Though that is a matter for me to concern myself with. You are correct in your assumption private Zhukova, Sarah is important to me, the last time I had a check up on her was when she suggested it, about a month before we shipped out. I don't generally take her to be diagnosed, Sarah is more then capable of telling me that herself. Do you think you need a check-up Sarah?*

She stops dancing around and sits herself atop Ghost's shoulder, crossing her legs whilst placing on finger on her chin as she considers the question.

* I don't feel like I need one, all my systems are working at optimum efficiency. Once I get used to the alien software of the MDA then I'll be as good as new, but I guess it couldn't hurt. If something has happened to Ula and Olga then it seems possible that it will happen to me. Which reminds me we should run some exercises so I can adjust to the MDA Ghost, after all what good's a sniper without their spotter? *

She grins before taking off and continuing to play around.

* I am a little concerned for her safety, after all I don't know what caused the error with Olga but if it is external then that means Sarah is also at risk.*
* Is that some sort of emotion I detect from you ghostie, that's unlike you.*

She states slyly as she continues to dance around ghost, after which she descends and hugs the side of his face before taking off again. Again the small grunt of annoyance at the use of his nickname.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 9, 2013)

Echo squad + Mikhail 

The ship eventually turns on and goes to dock back in the hanger bay. All seems to be alright for now.

 Mess hall 

Tami nods at Aleksandra * "Yes there is, you can either speak to Ezra on the bridge or Alyssa in the science wing. They are both fairly good." *

Tami just looks at 'Ghost' unimpressed with her head in her hand. *"Yes, though I feel that you present yourself as a robot, what with no emotions on your face. If that rhetorical question was meant to be a joke or a jab at someone maybe you should inject some emotion into how you speak. Your VI seems to have some programmed into her and she isn't really capable of real emotion." *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 9, 2013)

@ *Plane*


Spoiler



Mikhail seemed lost in thought for a moment.

*Sarah change of plans. We will disable all ship communication devices, anything that can send a signal. Once we land I need you to flush the system. Format any and every storage device on board. If it left a trojan in the system we cant allow it to get into the wanderer. Which reminds me you were telling me the name of the VI expert aboard when we were interrupted.*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 9, 2013)

Alexander steps out of the ship, radioing out to his squad-mates as he did*

"Okay, Echo squad stand down. Seems that it was something of a communications blip. Still, we need to get down to the bridge for debriefing. You should all accompany me"
*
He turns to Mikail, nodding to him, before courteously letting Sarah out.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 9, 2013)

With a loud clang the ships gravity removed Arthur from the top of the ship leaving him laid out dizzily regarding the ceiling.
Slapping the side of his hand to his head in an effort to salute *I'll be along shortly sir I just need to gather my wits and kaboom.
*
This was shortly followed by kaboom copying the methods of his owner, landing squarely on Arthurs' face.**sigh* just my wits then...I'll be along shortly.
*
He decided to lay there  ,the old mining droid obliviously perched on his face, to briefly contemplate how his his life had reached this point.

Eventually finished with his own pitiable attempt at introspection he extracted himself from the floor and prepared for the briefing before heading there.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 9, 2013)

Going over the plan for a debriefing Mikhail realized that inviting Captain Casper would make sense. Then he suddenly changed his mind. When all was said and done Mikhail was still a nice person in his own way and while Ghost was an annoying twat he probably didn't deserve all the hostility projected his way. Mikhail decided to give his captain a break. He quickly typed in a message to Ghost.

*Meet me in Sierra quarters. ASAP. *

Not too much of a break. He could get used to it.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 10, 2013)

Plane 



Spoiler



*"Ah yes, his name is Dr.Serano. You can find him in the psychiatrist's ward!" * she stops you for one more question before you leave. *"Were you being honest about this being a date?" She smiles.*


*

Sarah steps out of the ship and then sees Arthur fall off the top.

"Ohhh you went bang, are you okay there? Oh wow you also have one of those custom MDAs, ohhhh you must've been part of the fighting team you like wow! Haha, here let me help you up."  She extends her arm out. *"What's your name?"[/b]









*OOC:*


 Right so Echo has been called to the bridge and Ghost has been called to Sierra quarters with Mikhail, up to you what happens next.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 10, 2013)

Plane


Spoiler



*Psychiatrist's ward? Well that is...unexpected.*



As he was leaving the plane Mikhail heard the last question pausing for a split second before answering.

*Did I say a date? Can't quite remember. I guess we will have to do this again to find out.*

*Think: Did I say date?*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 11, 2013)

*Thanks, despite the modifications this suit remains heavy, kaboom if you could please move. 
*
After Kaboom removed itself from Arthur's face he took the woman's hand and allowed himself to be helped to his feet. Making sure he wasn't concussed he continued
*I'm Arthur Campbell, Echo Squads explosives engineer. You must be Sarah. *Arthur shook her hand. *As much as I'd love to stay and chat it'll have to be quick as my captain wants to debrief us.*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 11, 2013)

Aleksandra smiled at ghost *"For what it's worth sir, I think you'll make a great captain. It'll just take some time. And between us I'm sure nothing will happen to Sarah. I've got a feeling that the malfunctions with Ula and Olga were caused in a similar vein though I'll talk to Erza and Alyssa about it soon."*

She turned back to Tami and smiled at her as well *"Thank you for your help with my VIs. I've had them so long that I'd be a little lost if something too bad happened to them. I know we've only just met and we don't know each other very well but I'd like us to be friends."*

She paused for a time and then poised herself ready to stand and leave. She addressed the table. *"We as a crew have important jobs to do. We will strive for survival and greatness on this journey we find ourselves on. No matter how tough it gets professionalism will tide us through the chaos. But it is community and companionship that will keep us alive in the hardest of times, a warm core to our polished veneer."* She looked at each of the assembled in turn. 

*"Tami, Captain Ghost and Dr J.D. I hope we will work fluidly and brilliantly in the coming days, I'll see you all later."* She stood to leave and then a thought clearly struck her. She turned once more to ghost.

*"Just before I dash off I thought about our call signs and I think I've got at least good suggestions.  Your moniker of 'Ghost' is already a call sign really, Dr Tsuba works nicely as J.D, I'm happy to go by my first name contraction of Sasha and therefore Mikhail would be Misha. Just wanted to submit those for your approval sir."*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking towards Aleksandra as she starts to move...

*Stirring words private, words that will not soon be forgotten. If those are the call signs you wish to use, that's fine with me. When we find Private Zhukov I'll ask him about the call sign, Private Tsuba, if you're happy with J.D. then I'll use that from now on. I appreciate the support Private Zhukova, only time will tell.*

For the briefest of moments the hardened exterior softened, taking a more human look. The moment short lived soon passed, but Sarah had taken note and a huge smile appeared on her face. As she mused quietly to herself, thinking maybe there's hope for him yet. Ghost was just about to continue when he received the message from Mikhail

* Seems my attention is required elsewhere, enjoy your time off, I'll contact you if anything comes up.*

He stands up, taking the empty container with him, placing it on the cleaning trolley as he passed it. Making his way directly to Sierra's quarters. As he enters, he closes the door behind him and looks at Mikhail.

* What is it you needed me for Private? I'm assuming this has something to do with you're experimentation on the alien device you found.*

Ghost stands silently awaiting the report, his questions would have to wait. For now if anything was discovered about the enemy it had to take priority,


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 12, 2013)

Mikhail stood up got some air in his lungs and began.

*Yes indeed.First of all it was, as we suspected, an attack of opportunity. The robots perceived us as a prey and attacked for resources. Might suggest that they are like us in a state of crisis. The device we salvaged contained a helmsmen AI. As far as I can tell it is indeed a AI not VI. Ship designation is VB-0483. Might come in handy later.
 As for the thing that helped us, the enemy has no information on it. They refer to it as a Hunter. There is more then one and they have been attacking the robots for some time now, apparently without reason. While the individual units do seem to have self preservation instincts it would seem they would rather die then cause harm the the rest of their kind. Still leaves possibilities to exploit there. They also seem capable of interacting with our tech, though thankfully not remotely.*

He stopped to think.

*That seems to about cover it. I thought you might prefer if I reported  this to you first instead of going straight to comandore. It would also be really helpful if you could brief him yourself while I get back to this investigation. I have a felling we just hit an intel mother lode here. *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 12, 2013)

*Another thing sir. Captain Bauhdric and possibly the rest of Echo might be waiting at the bridge for this debrief. Sorry about that sir. Situation got a bit out of control. Might want to call in Alexandra and J.D. to even the odds a bit. *

Mikhail smiled at the last comment.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 12, 2013)

Seemingly deep in thought, Ghost listened quietly taking in all that was being told to him.

* So the reason for the communication loss was due to this AI? Myself and Private Tsuba both tried contacting you. While I still don't approve of the method you used to gather the intel, you did get results. Good work soldier.*

He again seems deep in thought, then returning to attention. 

*Private Zhukova is currently engaged elsewhere, sorting out some issues with her VI, Private Tsuba may be available to accompany me. Though if you're looking to investigate this further you may want to get either of them to aid you. I feel they'd be able to advance your progress, but it's not an order merely a suggestion. If you wish to continue your experiments alone feel free to do so. As for the debrief, I'm sure I can handle echo squad alone. Oh that reminds me, Private Zhukova came up with a suggestion for call signs, she suggested using your first name contraction of Misha. The final decision is yours to make though.*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 12, 2013)

Mikhail thought for a moment before responding.

*I have one other angle to pursue. Need to talk to ship psychiatrist. After that I will get the other two involved. I apologize if come off as secretive or distrustful but in recon your life depends on secrecy, the less people know about an op the more likely you are to return from it alive. I guess old habits die hard. *

*As for call signs you can use "Miha". It was a call sign my first squad gave me.*

For a second Mikhail looked like he is far away, a sad smile appearing on his face. Snapping back to reality Mikhail saluted to Ghost and made his way out. As he was heading down the corridor he quietly spoke to himself.

*Couldn't contact me. MDA have their own coms. Not connected to the ship.Ships com system was off. Nothing else to use. Вот дерьмо! That is not good.*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Feb 12, 2013)

*"Come on then Raymond looks like we have to put the toys away for now" *she added, heading off towards the air dock and removing the heavy outer casing of her MDA, stretching *"Looks like it was a communications glitch"* she said to the Meia, gathering her normal gear and heading towards the bridge, humming a little tune as she did.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


Teleporting back a bit






*'J.D sounds fine to me'
*
Ever the quiet type, he sits and watches his crew-mates rush off to busy themselves, Once they are gone, he picks a secluded spot in the mess on a table by himself, he sits down, closes his eyes and leans back in his chair until he feels the wall behind him.

_thinks: Finally a bit of peace and quiet, I'll try Mikhail again in a bit, no rush after all.  I don't think I'll be missed for a little while, time to catch up on some missed sleep..._


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 12, 2013)

Saluting Mikhail back Ghost takes his leave and heads off towards the bridge. As he walks through the corridor he pays little attention to those around him, instead finding himself lost in his thoughts.

* Thinking: Seems everyone has a hidden story here. Though that's to be expected given the career we've all chosen. So our attackers were opportunistic, makes sense. Which means they may give us a little longer then I first anticipated to recover. Though these hunters are what concern me the most. They fought the robots when they attacked us, was it to help us? To see what it is we're capable of? Or is the enemy of my enemy my friend?*

Sarah following along quietly, as always the thoughts inside Ghost's head a mystery to her. Though he did seem to be contemplating something, he was planning something, but she didn't know what just yet. Oh well, no point in brooding over things she doesn't understand, so she went back to enjoying her new found freedom and taking in the surroundings and people.

* Thinking: Seems caution would be best served here, but even that is a flawed strategy. We play it too safe and we'll run out of resources, or find ourselves incapable of collecting new ones. We could always run the risk and try contacting the hunters, but we don't know where to begin. With space transport available to them they could have come from any of these planets. The same can be said for the robots. Our lack of weaponary on this vessel means that an open conflict in space will lead to our demise, so fleeing is our best option. Meaning engines need to be ready for a jump at a moments notice. Again that produces further problems, which direction do we jump? What do we do if we jump away from these possible allies and into the enemies hands?*

Ghost's brow furrows, his face betraying his thoughts.

* Something wrong Ghost?*

Keeping his voice low so only Sarah can hear him..

* This situation, it's one of the worst I've ever found myself in. It's gonna take at least some level of luck to get us back home, and luck is something I don't place much faith in.*

* I'm not worried, we've been in sticky situations before and we always come out of it, that's why we're still here. As Sarah said she's not worried either because people like you are on board, and will defend this vessel to your last breath. You always look to the worst possible outcome first ghost.*

She teases as she giggles alongside him

* There are good things as well as bad, maybe try thinking about them. You never know what you might discover.*

Ghost returns to his silence as he continues to make his way towards the bridge. Upon arrival he stands to attention and salutes Naomi and Okado. Then standing to attention he awaits the arrival of echo squad.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 12, 2013)

Alexander double-timed it back to the armoury to discard his armour, bowing his head generously to the quartermaster as his armoured suit came off piece by pressurised piece. It wasn't long before he was ready to head to the bridge; though it appeared that Ghost was just that bit quicker; no surprise, the captain was a drilled man. He also saluted the crew-on-deck, before coming to attention.


----------



## Ray Ray (Feb 13, 2013)

"Aww..." He lowered his gun, shuffling dejectedly back to the armory.

(Thinking)How am I supposed to impress people with heroics with a damn communications glitch? Why no evil bloodsucking aliens?

He put his suit back in the armory and made his way to debriefing - he made a mental note to go back and see the girls and Bart afterwards. Especially the girls. He figured he may have to embellish his role on this mission for reasons of making an impression.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 13, 2013)

Aleksandra made her way to the bridge. She saluted upon entry and quickly went over to the comms to talk to Erza. She saluted smartly and stayed at attention. *"Private Aleksandra, would you be free to discuss something related to the ships communications network."* She stood professionally waiting for a response.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 13, 2013)

Mikhail continued while making way to his destination.

*If remotely connecting to MDA why not use that for interaction? Keeping the ability secret? Jamming coms still too obvious. Maybe not giving it enough credit. Or him.*

Stopping in front of Dr. Serano's office Mikhail knocked on the door.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 13, 2013)

Once echo arrives, Ghost turns and salutes captain Bauhdric.

* If you'd give your report first captain, after I'll attempt to fill in some blanks with regards to the alien device Private Zhukov has been investigating.*

Then he returns to attention and awaits Echo's report.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 13, 2013)

Bridge 

Naomi is currently not in the bridge when people arrive. Okado is there however alongside a young lady that you've never seen before. She is currently wearing a suit with an flag showing her allegiance to the US. She has very short brown hair that finishes just below her chin.

Okado nods at each of the group who enters and then waits for reports from the captains.

Currently in the bridge is Echo squad and Ghost.

Shortly when they all arrive Aleksandra walks past the debriefing to Ezra. She replies quietly so not to disturb the meeting *"Yes sure, what is it?" *

 Office 

Hearing a voice inside. *"Come in, what can I do for you?"* entering you see a doctor behind a desk in a fairly normal office.









*OOC:*


 @J.D.Tsuba Has he gone to sleep for a bit then?


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


 2 More NPC pages have gone up, each of the characters currently up now also has a theme attached.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 14, 2013)

Mikhail walked in and began talking before as soon as the door closed.

*Greetings. My name is Mikhail Zhukov. I am from Sierra squad of Starseeker, and I need your help with something. I have been told that you are an expert in VI field. I need you to write a VI to monitor and control the functions of another VI. I can deal with making the hardware but I am no good with programming. The project will most likely be difficult, possibly dangerous, somewhat not entirely sanctioned and most definitely very secret. If you are interested I will give you the details, if not then this conversation never happened.*

Mikhail observed doctors face trying to capture his initial reaction.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 15, 2013)

Aleksandra scooted in close and spoke quietly to avoid disturbing the meeting going on behind her. *"I have a couple of queries. Firstly is it possible to remotely access a VI you don't control through the network and If so how many people have that kind of access?"*


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Just posting Bauhdric's reply as I know approximately what he is going to say, it's to move things along a little. 







Bauhdric stands strong and proud, he brings his arm forward in front of his chest.

* "Captain Ghost, I am sorry I know little of this report. My physique can only absorb only so much knowledge from people without being told. I was under the impression that you or Mikhail would tell us. Mikhail seems to have told you at least something so it seems like it would fall to you to inform us." *


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 15, 2013)

Universal_narration said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just posting Bauhdric's reply as I know approximately what he is going to say, it's to move things along a little.
> ...












*OOC:*


 Thankyou so much! Been very busy! Just as an endorsement, that is exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


yes indeed - I am unconcious, finding it hard to stay at my computer long enough to post anything, so I figured I'd just go to sleep, I'm not particularly needed at the moment i don't think. If that changes I'm sure a comm message would wake me, or a quick shove in my chair. When I get some time, I shall try to respond to any backlogs of conversation that may build up


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 15, 2013)

Ghost nods his head and steps forward. After giving another quick salute..

* In that case, it's as we guessed the robots are raiders, opportunists. They saw an anomaly, came to investigate it then tried to salvage us. The device we took from the second vessel is the helmsman device, though it has AI. The robots that attacked us have a survival instinct of a sorts, but it seems they work for 'the greater good' meaning they'll give their lives if it'll help the collective. The robots themselves can interact with our technology, though they can't do that remotely thus far.*

He takes a momentary pause then continues

* They also had a little information on our interloper. Seems the robot's don't know what they are but they are referred to as hunters. They have been attacking the robots for some time now, and apparently this is without provocation. Or at least any that the robots have taken note of.*

He then takes a step back.

* If I may speak freely sir, seems if they can't interact remotely with our tech yet then they will likely be looking into ways to do so. Making us an easier target. Also their behaviour suggests a hive mentality, which means if we find out where the central unit is then we can essentially wipe them out as a threat. As for the hunter, though they helped us before it would be foolish to believe them an ally, though that's not to say the opportunity doesn't exist. This is just idle speculation as there is still a great deal that we don't know about them. I believe that before we commit ourselves to a course of action a preliminary recon should be completed on all target planets nearby, it will use little resources and we can then pick targets of importance. I expect, that regardless of what planet we land on hunter or robot, we will be considered hostile. So we can expect resistance, and the golden rule of survival is never expend more energy then you'll receive.*

He salutes once again..

* This is just my opinion though, that concludes my report sir.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 17, 2013)

Mikhail 

Dr. Serano leans forward with his hands crossed in front of his face. * "Whose VI are we talking, before you ask yes I can design a VI like that. However I am not going to do this unless it is important and doesn't involve treading on the privacy of others on the ship. Who or what do you plan to use this on? *

 Aleksandra 

* "Without hacking the network you can't access a VI. We don't even have access to VIs remotely through the network normally. Why do you ask?" * Ezra ask inquisitively.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 17, 2013)

Mikhail saw that his initial attempt was not effective and quickly changed approach slowing down the pace of his voice.

*It will not involve treading on the privacy of anyone on the crew. As for importance... well you could say that survival of this ship and everyone on it was at stake.*

Seeing that it was starting to take too long Mikhail decided to go all or nothing.

*I get a feeling you are not going to help until I tell you the details. I guess you noticed that we were attacked. The robots that attacked us were mostly destroyed. We made a scavenge run on their ships, recovered a small cube. Cube turned out to contain an AI. I am sure you can guess the rest.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 17, 2013)

Arthur observed ghost as he gave his report,  maintaining his relaxed demeanor, he responded
*
An interesting analysis of our opponents but I agree with your implied suggestion that our survival is our priority. I do have a few questions before we start allocating resources to exploring these planets. Mostly to do with what sort of "supplies" we can reasonably obtain from these planets and what it is we need. For example do you want us to acquire raw and unprocessed materials ,if so do we have the capacity to process them? or are we after more ready-made supplies? 
And as marvelous as Captain Ghost's suggestion was of preliminary recon I'm curious as to how much more detail we can obtain at what cost to our own limited supplies.   

*Content he'd made his contribution to the discussion Arthur waited for a response as he continued smiling and looking around the room.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 18, 2013)

Bridge 

The commodore speaks up amongst the discussion *"We do need you to get unprocessed materials yes. This ship is more than capable of acquiring materials as it was the ships original purpose. We have ways to process some but not all materials you will likely find on planet surfaces. Though we will need to re-purpose parts of the ship to accommodate such functions." *

Turning to Ghost he says *"Before we run off of mere conjecture what do you know that would suggest they are a 'hive' mentality? I leave the planetary explorations up to you, if you feel that is in the best interest of the ship then let it be so. Anyone else have anything they wish to discuss?" * 

The girl that was with Okado steps forward and says *"Greetings my name is Karen, pleasure to meet you all. I would like to engage in some discussions after this briefing is over, I am the VI creator for Bart's interface VI. I think I might be of some use." * She smiles the steps back letting the group continue their debriefing.

 Dr. Serano 

The Doctor's face lights up a little. * Ah, now that I have no problem with. What is it you have planned for your little friend? Would you just have me watch him as that will be quite easy. *


----------



## Ray_Ray (Feb 18, 2013)

*If I may speak for a moment Commandant, Depending on how we perform these inspections... it would be rather foolish to extend our forces to three planets at once even if it just in orbit, we are in hostile territory after all* she pressed her fingers together *As for our foe, if they are purely AI, could we not just capture one and feed it false data to gain tactical information? If they are just data driven machines surely a sufficient simulation could fool them?" *


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 18, 2013)

Aleksandra thought quickly  *Thinking: "Can I trust her? Everyone on this ship is supposedly inherently trusted by the people who hired them, however that doesn't make them trust worthy. How far am I willing to go to secure my own observations? Above all else I need a stable operation platform to begin to allow maximum blending. I'll have to take the risk..."*

She looked at Erza for a moment attempting to calculate intent and levels of professionalism from very limited data. Finally she spoke. *"That's quite worrying then. One of my VI's was shut down remotely by someone other than myself while it was escorting my captain around the ship. Similarly when my other VI was addressing my captain earlier something forcibly turned off it's recording equipment. I know that my captain wasn't consciously involved, he hasn't the knowledge. Does this mean that someone has hacked the network already?"*

She watched Erza carefully to read her response.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 18, 2013)

Bridge 

The commodore replies to Rey *"If you wish not to spread us thin, you could perhaps use scouting unmanned droids for the recon instead of sending yourselves. This won't tell you everything but likely have more information then you currently have before choosing to land on one of the planets. That would not be spreading yourselves at all then. I expect this is what Yuri meant by recon and not sending the planetside team down." He ponders for a moment.  "As for the robots, do as you will with them. As long as you do not endanger the wanderer while you do it, use any means possible to get information you might need." 

Ezra continues the quiet conversation with Aleksandra "Have you considered that the VI could be shut down remotely without the need of the comms of the ship? I mean I could 'edit' a communicator to do that if I needed to. I can assure you the network has not been hacked. Your VI might not have even been connected to the comms system when it was forcibly turned off. Someone probably just used a remote device to send your VI a shut down command."  She seems relatively relaxed while explaining this.









OOC:


 You may roll insight if you like to read further into her statement. 





*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 18, 2013)

Turning to the Commodore

* Just the limited findings we have. Private Zhukov described them as having some self-preservation instincts but he also said they would rather die then harm the rest of their kind. If they are AI and function as we understand technology to function then even our computers have a CPU, or likewise a local network. If there is a central focal point then by eliminating that we eliminate the whole. I did say it was all speculation, I don't have hard evidence to back it up.*

Turning to rey

*I agree, separating our forces would be foolish. I never said we should split up, the thinner we spread ourselves the more vulnerable we become. It's as the commodore says. However, if we're to continue discussing these plans we should probably leave the bridge and head for the conference room. I'll call in Sierra as well, and we can plan from there. I'm sure we've taken up enough of the commodore's time.*

Turning to Karen..

* What is it you wish to discuss with us?*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 18, 2013)

Mikhail dived into explaining his plan.

*We already had a conversation with him. While not entirely willing to cooperate he did appear to be interested in not being destroyed. I was planing on putting it inside an isolated network for the sake of being able to communicate with it easily. If he functions similarly to our VI we can make it impossible for him to tamper with anything outside the network. However I am not willing to bet everything on this assumption especially since I am quite sure it is wrong. That is where you come in. If we attach a VI through one way connection that would monitor our friends activity and shut him down if he is up too something, then the entire plan goes from suicidal to just slightly dangerous.*

Mikhail stopped for a second considering something.

*Another thing. Given your position on the ship, would you like to see if an AI would be susceptible to subtle propaganda?*

*Also is there anyone else you could suggest who could be of help? *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 18, 2013)

*OOC:*





Aleksandra Zhukov said:


> Aleksandra thought quickly  *Thinking: "Can I thrust her?*




Some flowers and a romantic diner first would help with that.

Growing a penis might also be required.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 19, 2013)

'Ghost' said:


> * I'm sure we've taken up enough of the commodore's time.*




At that Arthur turned on his heel and walked out the room Kaboom following in his wake and went to the conference room to secure the comfiest seat.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


By insight I assume you mean intuition: rolled a 7 so two degrees of success.






*"It was something I had considered though I thought it prudent to come to you first as if this were network based it'd be a more serious problem than just someone tampering with one of my VI's."* Aleksandra said still regarding Erza carefully.









*OOC:*


I'll await on check results to say anything else.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 19, 2013)

Bridge 









*OOC:*


 Yes sorry, still getting used to calling it that. 







Ezra doesn't seem to hiding anything in her statement and seems to be genuinely trying to help your situation.

After the meeting is over Okado leaves the bridge and Karen steps in to reply to Ghost's question. *"I might be of some use in studying these AI you brought up earlier. I cannot guarantee anything but I could look into dissecting one, possibly one you bring back or one you might already have. Though when you have one in your possession we should consider our options more. It seems though from the reaction of your compatriate you might have more pressing matters." * She the links her communicators to Rey, Raymond, Alexander and Ghost. * "I best be on my way, we should have time later." * She bows her head before leaving the bridge.

 Conference room 

Arthur finds the conference room fairly easily and finds a sleeping J.D.Tsuba in one of the chairs. A person in a blue jumpsuit, a hood and a surgical mask is currently cleaning the room. It's unclear as to the allegiance or gender of this person as the cleaner is completely covered with no markings. The person looks up at Arthur and says:

*"Oh hi there, he yours? I just found him sleeping quite peacefully. I didn't want to disturb him." *

 Dr. Serano 

Dr. Serano laughs a little *"Oh this day just got better, yes I can certainly do that. I have plenty of tools of my own to monitor such a 'friend'. It will be fun to see if a robot AI is able to be subject to propaganda or brainwashing for that matter. Maybe it is similar to a soldier, let's see if its believes can shift from the survival it seems to have." * He places his head to lean on one of his hands. He drums his fingers slowly across his desk, then opens one of the drawers taking out a file. *"Yes this could work. Hehe, oh the people in this ship are such a treat." * He then changes back to slightly more serious tone. *"Ahem sorry, Karen O'Farrel can be of some use too." *



Everyone

You all receive a reminder in your communicators that a discussion about the next destination should take place shortly.









*OOC:*


 Just trying to move things along a bit to what should be the next major plan.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 19, 2013)

Mikhail whispered to himself more then anyone else.

*Just like the old days.*

He looked back at the doctor.

*Great. I will attempt to acquire miss O'Farrel's assistance and direct her here, I presume her specialties lie with the software, and begin working on the hardware. If you could, in the meantime, begin preparations, that would be incredibly helpful. No telling how much time we have left. And now I must bid my farewell for the time being.*

Mikhail left the room and headed to the bridge to inquire about miss O'Farrel's whereabouts. He opened coms to Sarah on the way.

*Second stage of the project is good to go. I am on my way to track more recruits for the cause. If you are still interested could you get some materials assembled and I will be there shortly. I will message you the list. *


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 19, 2013)

Aleksandra heard the mild beep on her communicator and made a mental note to check on her second port of call after the destination meeting. *"Thank you you've been very helpful. One last thought, can you think of anyone on the ship that you know who would be likely to do such a thing?"*

Aleksandra remained watchful of Ezra's reply, working on her base instincts and training rather than actual observations. *Thinking: "I will have to get this 'Carl' and find out their agenda. If they prove too much a thorn to me I'll have to amend my strategies."*









*OOC:*


6 on continued intuition 1 degree of success, if needed.


----------



## Ray Ray (Feb 19, 2013)

He groaned, trudging yet again to a new location, their proposed meeting space. He knew he had his duties but he'd just -been- on a (somewhat fruitless in his opinion) mission, now they were planning the next one. Winding down did not appear to be an option.

*"Ey, Rey... Why does noone slow down to enjoy life around here?" *He commented with a begrudging sigh.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 20, 2013)

Alexander smirked at Ray, his moustache twitching slightly.
*
"It might be something to do with the fact that we're soldiers, Mr Mourisette. Though, that said, I had a wonderful time in the gym earlier today, so I suppose I can't say that life is all work and no play!"*

He chuckled heartily as he walked, pacing through the corridors of the ship. Making it to the designated room, he stood at the head of the room at ease, hands behind his back, and his broad chest slightly stretching the front of his jacket.









*OOC:*


 Will post more regularly from here on in. I have let my standards slip; and why would I let my impeccable physique down with such lax posting standards!


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 20, 2013)

*Him? he's not one of ours, I believe he's the scientist from sierra squad. I must commend his prescience in falling asleep in this particular room. *Arthur took a seat as Kaboom settled down by his feet as usual. He went to kook at the cleaner * thinking:I didn't know we had specialist cleaning staff, I assumed cleaning duties would be some kind of punishment.
*Arthur saluted as his Captain walked in, nodding at Raymond as he followed in.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 21, 2013)

J.D. Slowly comes round, the noises of people talking bringing him back to the land of consciousness.  Not quite ready to give up on unconsciousness yet however, he remains motionless and eyes closed, simply listening, to try and determine who exactly is in the room that was empty a few minutes ago, and whether he has to move.


> *Him? he's not one of ours, I believe he's the scientist from sierra squad. I must commend his prescience in falling asleep in this particular room.*




_think: Ah, another starseeker, in a conference room, that must mean a meeting is being held shortly._
At this deduction, J.D. blesses his luck that he doesn't have to get up, writhes a bit in his chair and gets comfy.
_think: I'll open my eyes in a bit when more people arrive, yeah that's it ..._


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 21, 2013)

Conference room 

* "Oh okay then, see you later the room is clean now anyway." * The person quickly leaves the room.

The rest of Echo squad joins Arthur and J.D in the conference room.

 Mikhail 

Sarah replies happily over the comms *"Surreee! What can I wrangle up for you?" *

 Bridge 

Ezra shrugs * "Sorry I don't know who would, any mechanic or VI personnel could have done that and that list is very long." * She doesn't seem to be hiding anything with that statement, she likely doesn't know any specific person that would.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 21, 2013)

* Any assistance will be helpful.*

He salutes both Okado and Karen before turning on his heel and moving off towards the conference room. On the way...

* Sierra we will be meeting in conference room A to discuss our next moves. The meeting will start as soon as all personnel are in attendance.*

As he walks through the door he takes his place next to captain Bauhdric and awaits the rest of Sierra.









*OOC:*


 I'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume the rest turn up ^^.







After the remaining members of Sierra arrive Ghost starts the meeting by informing Sierra about the proposed decisions thus far and lists of the key points of the meeting with Okado.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 21, 2013)

Mikhail sent Sarah a list of things that he planed to use for the project. As he finished a reminder about the meeting turned up on his PDA.

*Чёрт возьми! Да как же здесь поработаешь когда и пяти минут не проходит без какого нибудь собрания!(Dammit! How do they expect people to work here when there is some kind of meeting every five minutes!*

He headed to the conference room.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 22, 2013)

Aleksandra smiled sweetly* "Thank you very much, I think this means I've got a lot of work ahead of me but you've been every so very helpful. I hope the rest of your cycle is good, see you around."* Aleksandra slunk back through the bridge, and made her way out to the meeting place. 

*Thinking: "Damn I'll need to do a lot of leg work this time, I can't rely on my usual backup. Maybe I should reach out to a squad mate. I know, I could start operation Casper I'm sure I could get people interested in that."* Smiling devilishly she played the idea of a new hunt around her mind contented once more to have a rival in her observational efforts. 

She stepped into the meeting room to find Echo waiting with the rest of her squad. She saluted sharply and took up a position behind J.D where she jabbed him lightly in the ribs to try and wake him up.


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


 All of you are now there and there are no NPCs present so I'll sit here until the discussion is over. If you have any questions about what the ship has while you discuss, post and I will reply with what your characters would know


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 23, 2013)

Mikhail looked around the room.

*So what is the agenda for this meeting? Apart from sitting here looking pretty.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 23, 2013)

*As well as we carry out the latter part of your statement I believe this meeting was called to discuss which planet to explore and supposedly extract resources from. But I for one have no idea what is on these planets, but I'm guessing someone here has the intel. *


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 23, 2013)

*"Since it was my squad-mate here that called us to a meeting I'm guessing it's him that has the information."*Aleksandra still jabbing Tsuba in the ribs. *"Though I must say I had no idea he was a narcoleptic."* She ceased her jabbing and stood over to one side to address the assembled personnel. 

*"Well as it would seem that the primary speaker is unconscious I will start this meeting with a secondary point. Namely I would like to discuss peoples thoughts and feelings regarding the large paksis capable robot that Echo Captain fused with and what we should do about it. I will also say that after this meeting I plan to go to engineering to develop a way to track this and similar robots via their paksis signature. Also do these things have actual designations yet?"* she continued to stand at attention, waiting for the discussion to take place.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 23, 2013)

*I suppose we can discuss this until Mr Tsuba regains consciousness. I can clearly see the advantage in being able track paksis if other entities are using it. As for their exact nature... ​   *Arthur leant back in his and chair placed his feet on the table before shrugging with a tired smile *I don't know, they seemed to help us take from that what you will. It may simply be the enemy of my enemy is my friend or they prefer us to those robots. Either way they would make a powerful ally or enemy, in regard to the latter a way to combat paksis may be beneficial. *


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 23, 2013)

*Our attackers referred to them as hunters, and they have been harassed by the hunters long before we showed up. *


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 23, 2013)

Aleksandra nodded *"Indeed you are right I'll look into combating paksis as well, we could also come up with some kind of initiative together. So hunters is it, I can get behind that and their apparent hatred of these scavenger toasters would hopefully put us on some common ground."*


----------



## Ray Ray (Feb 23, 2013)

*"they helped us out once, but whose to say they won't just turn on us when they feel like it,ey? We all know only too well that war alliances rarely last, and it does seem like these scavengers and hunters are warring. I'd like to believe they're 'friends' but I'm not so sure. Then again,we're not in any position not to accept help where its offered..."* He figured if he was being held captive in this meeting, he might as well get stuck in.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 24, 2013)

> After the remaining members of Sierra arrive Ghost starts the meeting by informing Sierra about the proposed decisions thus far and lists of the key points of the meeting with Okado.












*OOC:*


 Just bringing it back up as it seems people may have missed this. The meeting will have started and all that was said between Okado and us will have been mentioned, I just didn't want to repeat what has already been put up. Not sure how to use quotes but it was the first post I put up with regards to the meeting ^^







* Unless anyone takes exception to sending out the scout droids then that will be our course of action. The paksis would be worth investigating and whilst the droids head out to gather more intel we could look into the paksis of these machines. Once the recon returns we'll be in a better position to make our move.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Feb 24, 2013)

*I can't see why anyone would oppose the scout droids, so I guess dispatching them would be sensible.
*Arthur stretched and made himself comfortable *Hmmm..I wonder if he... *​he checked his communicator before cracking a smile 
*​Heh, well then it appears he at least sent us the gist of what he found. Apparently there are three viable planets to explore; One that's mostly Ice and water, one that resembles a Triassic era Pangaea and a planet that has radio waves emanating from it.
So whilst we wait for the droids which one sounds most useful? 

*







*OOC:*


Just to get this discussion rolling, the planets full details are on page 44


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 24, 2013)

After a short pause whilst thinking about the options...

* My vote would be for the pangaea, it's closest to our own planet or at least it's suggested meaning is, the terrain will be familiar to an extent. I understand there will be dangerous life-forms on the planet but if they are similar in nature to the dinosaurs of old then they'll lack any high level of intelligence, with only a few exceptions, meaning it'll be easy to avoid or lose them if necessary. Not to mention if they are like the dinosaurs of old their main attack means will be pack hunting with claws and teeth. With the ranged fire power we have at our disposal we have the advantage. I know there will likely be flying creatures too but hopefully a thick canopy will provide adequate cover. Our biggest problem would be the fauna seeing as we have no idea what ancient plants may remain here. The ice planet sounds like it may have resources but will likely be hidden underground meaning a mining operation to get to them not to mention having to combat hypothermia and pneumonia, hidden crevasses in the ice fields, strange oceanic currents that could easily sweep away masses if the weather turns. The radio waves to me presents the greatest threat, and it's probably best not to poke a sleeping giant if we can help it.*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 24, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, I fear this trend may continue for a week or two more, I shall try to get on whenever I can, but no promises :-(
in the meantime, struggle on the best you can without my awesome personality







after a while, the prodding from alexsandra is enough to pull J.D. out of his stupor, getting up he plugs a few wires into the conference rooms computer systems still half asleep, and a holographic projection appears above the center of the table, showing all three planets as well as a few private notes J.D. has added for posterity.

*I apologize for my lack of consciousness earlier, I fear our recent activities have forced my narcolepsy to resurface. If I am unconscious again please just put me in a comfortable position and leave a note on my chest if you want to talk to me, I will get back to you as and when I awake.*

*As for our meeting topic I would also be in favour of the probes *_(think: possibly the first thing me and my Cap'n agree on) 
_*and would, on initial review think the Pangaea planet to be the best option.
 I don't believe the radio transmitting planet will give us any cause to worry, from their limited range of frequency output and what we already know of the local space-faring races, I believe it may hold a race of equal technological advancement as our own planet in the mid 1900's.  This however raises its own ethical questions, on whether we should be meddling with inferior races.

*that all being said, J.D skips back to the secondary topic for discussion brought up earlier.*

I have to say from what I have heard of your 'meeting' with okado and Karen, I am disappointed in your reaction to new forms of consciousness. I assumed your reactions would be along these lines, seeing as you are all primarily soldiers, but I have to protest on their behalf, is dissection really necessary?  Its bad enough our first impression was so bad, but to take prisoners and dissect them, it is unlikely we will make any friends at all this way.

*letting the conversation take a new direction, J.D steps aside from the table and quietly ushers Mikhail to a corner

*Mikhail, I would like a chance to have a closer look at the prisoner you managed to salvage, I would be very interested to find out all you have accomplished so far and maybe do a brief diagnosis myself.*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 24, 2013)

Turning to Ghost.

*I am afraid you are missing the point of being a recon squad captain. We go to places because they ARE potentially dangerous, because unlike the ship we are expendable. If the place holds any danger to the wanderer it is our job to find out about it, no matter what we have to go through to do so. Besides if they have the tech to actually threaten the wanderer then they will know about us as soon as we enter the system.* 

Turning back to the room.

*My vote will be for the radio planet. Water and food we have a large supply of. Information is what we are lacking. While I agree that we should not interfere with the locals, aren't we meant to be discreet anyway.*

Answering Tsuba

*I am afraid the cube is in the middle of an .... experiment, which I was conducting  before being called here. As soon as it is done you cane have a chat with him. *


----------



## Ray_Ray (Feb 24, 2013)

*"How do you know what level of technological development it is at?" *Rey said with a soft smile, perking up as she smiled happily *"Also what have you been doing in the lab of not dissecting the corpses of their ships, scientists in laboratories should not throw stones... you might damage the lab equipment?" 

"I believe you might be onto something Miss Zhukov, we may not be able to keep up with it but tracking it will be useful... perhaps we could actually have a decent conversation with it"

"As for the planet, while the ice planet is interesting unless it has buried technology I doubt we need water as it stands, similarly the Pangaea planet would have plentiful food and interesting fauna to study... but what sort of tools will we find there... why Captain Ghost do you believe the radio planet is a threat? Have they shown us any hostility? Technology of any kind means manufacturing capabilities which we can use to outfit our ship and improve our ability to explore and resupply from the other planets"*


----------



## Ray Ray (Feb 25, 2013)

*"DINOSAURS?!?!"* He exclaimed,then clamped his hand over his mouth. If they had the chance to meet real live 'dangerous dinosaur like beings' he was all for it...  For the next few minutes he imagined riding a triceratops into the heat of battle guns blazing, till Rey spoke, then he decided to change his mind somewhat abruptly.

*"...Yeah. What she said. My thoughts exactly."*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 25, 2013)

Turning to Mikhail

* I do know what recon is, I've been doing it long enough. I don't see the need to put ourselves in excessive danger if an opportunity elsewhere can provide just as much a benefit. It's my job to assess risk and determine a course of action which has the greatest chance of success, and that includes not getting us killed. The Pangaea planet offers perfect opportunity for mining, as well as being easily defensible, not to mention the lack of firearms which gives us the unprecedented advantage.*

Turning to Rey

* I don't know what level of tech they currently have. If it is the robot's world then I can't even begin to estimate their numbers. There was enough on those two vessels we fought to wipe us out, had it not been for the intervention of the hunters we would not be standing here. Though if what private Tsuba says is true then it won't be the robots planet. But manufacturing means weapons of war, and if they have artillery or anti-air then we will quickly get overwhelmed. You misunderstand, I'm not saying we won't try but without further detail we have no idea what type of threat there is and I always assume the worst until proven otherwise, we don't know if they have or havn't shown hostility yet. Tell me private can you prove to me that they havn't made an aggressive move towards us? The scouting droid should give us a better ;picture of what type of surface defenses they have, then we can plan accordingly to avoid them*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 25, 2013)

answering....one of the twins:
*I do not 'know' the level of technological advancement, I am simply using my intelligence and what we already know to deduce the most likely possible outcome.  As for my time in the Lab, I was merely taking apart its armour, like you would take off clothes, I would NEVER without due cause hurt another life-form, no-matter how alien it is to me.

*answering mikhail
*What sort of information do you think we can gather from a species that is still stuck on its own planet? if we are lucky they might know about they're own star system, but the likelyhood of the knowing anything enough to help us is extremely rare. If they have had run ins with the robots, then they would not be here anymore, the scavengers would have picked them clean.
*
and ghost:
*I'm glad we agree, we do not need to put ourselves at risk if there is an easier opportunity for resources.

*







*OOC:*


So as a quick tally:
Pangaea
Ghost
Tsuba

Radio
Rey
Ray
Mikhail

IceIceBaby
nobody, its too cold


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 25, 2013)

Answering to Ghost.

*First of all we don't know if there is anything to mine there. Secondly even if we do we have no manufacturing capabilities on the ship to deal with unprocessed ore. Thirdly simple lack of radio signals does not mean absence of tech, they could use other means of communication or simply be in radio silence. Fourthly how is heavy jungle, with no clear lines of sight, more defensive for a force that mostly relies on long range engagement. Fifthly if the radio planet is really a threat then they could just attack the wanderer directly while we are sit planet side with our pants down. It could be a threat and there for we need to know for sure! Recon does not  just ignore places cos they are too scary! And assumptions like that get people killed!*

Turning to Tsuba.

*And what are you basing it on? The lack of background noise? It could be an outpost, a colony, a forward base, or they could use other means for long range communication, even if their radio technology is similar to earth's 1900 century doesn't mean that so are their advancement in other fields. And in either case  they would still definitely know more then the bloody dinosaurs. Also results of the testing with the cube suggest that your assumption as to their fate in case of an encounter with the scavengers is most likely incorrect. *


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 25, 2013)

Aleksandra turned to the twin she believed to be the sister. *"At this stage my main goal is to track them so that we can study them, our most lacking resource right now is information, everything else can wait. We can't even begin to think about diplomacy until we understand them better as a species."* 

She then turned to address the room. *"In the interests of information I think that the radio planet is likely to be the most rich in information, of any kind. If we assume that Dr Tsuba is correct and this planet houses a sentient race that has a technological development cycle much like our own then they should have accurate star charts of the area and that could be invaluable to assessing our exact location."* She tuned to look more directly at Tsuba.

* "Though I think it more likely that this is a toaster outpost and is therefore a potential source of information on our biggest opposing threat at the moment. Furthermore should this be the case then this planet represents a high risk to the wanderer and our duty as recon would be to assess the level of threat so we can have a response if it indeed manifests."*

She turned the to address the room once more. *"I agree with Private Mourisette's assessment of the planets as it stands though I'd like to add that the Pangea planet as far as the intel shows would be primarily a good source of plant life both as potential food and potential oxygen producers and the ice planet while not supporting life on the surface may prove to be like the moon Europa and could have life at it's core if the ice is covering an expanse of liquid over a hot planet core."* She straitened up clearly dismissing such thoughts.

*"Regardless however these two planets would be good for bolstering our food, water and oxygen supplies which are still fairly abundant. Information on our current situation is our most pressing requirement so we should investigate the radio signal."*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 25, 2013)

To Mikhail:
*To put it simply, from any perspective or background, scientific advancement progresses relatively linearly with EM output. The more wavelengths utilized and broadcast, the more advanced a civilization is. if they were an outpost or colony or any branch of an advanced species, they would be using all available technology. Put it this way, If you put an outpost on one of these planets, would you limit them to just radio frequencies? Knowing more than dinosaurs is a given, but that says nothing for the usefulness of its intel.
*turning to aleksandra:
*Even local star maps are nothing we can't put together ourselves quick enough.
*back to mikhail:*
regarding your experiments with the cube, what results have you obtained that lead you to believe my assumption is wrong then? I am not questioning your results of course, I am merely curious to know what makes you think differently.

*And to the whole room again:
*Surely are we not going to send drones to each of the planets to get a better idea of every one of them? In which case, why are we arguing about which to recon?*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Feb 25, 2013)

*"How do you know their armor is not similar to skin for them? If they are machines why can you assume that what you have all ready done is similar to dissecting them? Also life form is a little broad term, these machines might not follow the seven characteristics of life so does that mean you will break your oaths for them? Private Tsuba I would also ask that you do not consider being a soldier an insult, I would point out that you are not here as a scientist and if you truly believe that being a soldier is so abhorrent perhaps you should reconsider your position" *she paused and raised a brow *"Also what is this talk about dissection anyway? I merely was considering the tactical possibilities of feeding it combat data, I don't believe anyone on the bridge wanted to harm the AI"*

She turned to ghost  *"If they are a danger to us surely they can be a danger to the wanderer, or at least a potential ally* another great smile crossed her features *"Tactically the defense of a jungle planet causes problems, primarily because of the line of fire of our weapons, we cannot leverage our advantage of ranged firepower... also who is to say that this planet does not have a type of technology we merely cannot comprehend, biological based perhaps?"*​

*"Either way perhaps we should wait for the recon drones to come back with more information before making a final decision" *


----------



## Ray Ray (Feb 25, 2013)

"Why is dissection even associated with being a soldier? I AM a soldier through and through private Tsuba and damn proud of it. Being primarily a scientist doesnt make you any better than us. I appreciate your opinion, ey? But its no more informed or important than ours."


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Feb 25, 2013)

*ah, morissettes apologies for my misinterpretation of events, maybe dissection was a rather strong word to use.
I did not mean for my words to be taken as insult to any of you I do not look upon soldiers in such a bad light as my words may insinuate, I merely mean that most of you are soldiers first, and bring other specialisms to the field second, which means a certain kind of mentality is required, neither better or worse than anyone else.  Whereas I am a researcher first and a soldier second, so I have slightly different priorities.  This does not affect my judgement in battle however. I just hope to bring a different viewpoint also.
As for what I have done to the captured robot shells, besides not showing any signs of life, i made sure there were no critical connections to the parts I removed, much like removing a chassis from a computer.
And regarding my oaths, the robots may not abide by the seven biological characteristics, but no robot would, marry that with an advanced AI, and I would not want to be the one to say it wasn't alive, but that is philosophy for another time, And for each among us to decide for ourselves.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 25, 2013)

A smile appears on Ghosts face

* Cover has never been a problem for me, but you're not all marksman. Seems we won't be able to agree unanimously so put it to a vote. So far I count four against two. One more vote for the radio planet and we'll have our decision so it falls to those that have not voiced their opinions yet. We do have the ability to process unrefined ores private, or were you not paying attention when I mentioned it earlier during my recount of the meeting with the commodore. 

I still stand by that if they havn't engaged us yet we shouldn't give them reason to but clearly a lot of you do not share my view. Also although the jungle will obscure us I'm sure a cityscape or something of similar note will do the same. Cities come with walls, and gun placements the jungle does not. Plus you forget we are not the only soldiers on board. If the wanderer is attacked whilst we are away the other forces aboard will do their duty, I'm sure they're just as capable as us of defending the ship. Biotech is an interesting concept but I somewhat doubt it's existence, so far what we've seen in our brief time out here is tech that is available to us albeit used differently. The AI of the robots is not to dissimilar from the VIs we have, certainly more sophisticated. Likewise the hunters use a space vessel too, outfitted for different purposes to the wanderer but still a space vessel that utilised Paksis.*

Turning to mikhail

* You complain about my assumption but you're doing the same, you're assuming the radio planet has information we could use. You're assuming they won't shoot us on sight. You're assuming they have no heavy weaponary or other defences. All we can do is assume until we see it ourselves. You are guilty of exactly the same private Zhukov*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Feb 26, 2013)

To Ghost.

*That is kinda my point. We don't know anything until we investigate. I said that they could have information, and I never made any assumptions about their lack of combat potential or whether they are hostile or not. Either way this discussion is getting nowhere. We decided to send the probes and you know my opinion on the planets so unless anyone has anything else to discuss I have more urgent matters to attend to. And I would imagine I am not the only one.*

With this said Mikhail salutes to everyone in the room and heads to the bridge.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Feb 26, 2013)

Aleksandra addressed the group once more. *"It seems we are at a bit of an impasse."*

She wandered around to the door and put her hands on her hips. *"Unless echo captain and Private boom weigh in now we have no decision and may as well wait until the drones come back to make our arguments with a greater degree of information. By my count if we're aiming diplomatically we sit a 4 to 2 on radio signal versus Triassic planet. Though that is assuming our captains are taking votes. I'm afraid that much like my brother I have things to do so I'll leave the rest of the discussion to you."*

She saluted smartly and went to leave *"Call me if I'm needed or when the drones return. I'm going to try and track down this hunter."*


----------



## Universal_narration (Feb 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


 As the argument seems to be dying down I'll say at this point Radio planet seems to be the strongest contender until more recon takes place. The ship is still about a week away before it can release the unmanned droids so now I will say the first stint of downtime will take place. 

Post generally what you like to do, I will then ask for a set of rolls dependant on the actions you took and the results thereof. I will then ask for one more round of posts and I will post a batch reply to that too. If there is anything you want to do in secret please post in spoilers as normal. 

For the sake of getting to know an NPC you can just say you spend time with that person and I will post a small bit about what you find out through normal conversation with them. You can also add in if you like what you want this NPC to know about yourself.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Feb 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I have had deadlines to meet, so I have not been following the debate with all the attention it deserved! Still, up to speed now. Quick post of Alexander's opinions on the matter. As for downtime...Erk! I've given it no thought...







Captain Bauhdric nods as the debate continues, carefully considering each side of the debate. When he's asked to air his mind, he slowly, he leans forward in his chair, the arms squeaking under his weight.
*
"I am no expert on reconnaissance, but I am personally in favour of the Radio planet. We need to find out some information, and radio traffic is considered one of the main signifiers of intelligent and modern sentience. With any luck, it will not be a dead end, and we shall find that the broadcasters of these radio-waves are not out to murder us. We're in a strange and distant part of the universe, but my interaction with the 'Hunter' has convinced me that things are not so different here. Only the evil and the unknowing would shoot on us for no reason; and the grace of god is universal to all life."*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Feb 27, 2013)

*OOC:*


 As far as grinding activities or NPC interactions go ghost won't be doing any during the downtime, no reason too ^^. I might interact with some of the PCs, but I'll post them as soon as I've made a decision about what it is I would like to do. Just to get the ball rolling on downtime


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Still waiting on everyone to post what they'd like to do during the week of downtime. If people don't want to do anything I'll just fast forward until then.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Mar 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Just attempt to organise some spars with some of the members of Charlie; get to know them a bit better so I can rely on their martial techniques on the battlefield


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Mar 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


Aleksandra will spend some time getting to know some of the crew she's met so far better. In particular, tami, meia, ezra and perhaps meet this alyssa tami referred me to though I can do that in rp instead at some point. She's also spend some time looking for VI enthusiasts. I'll also write up and post another blog post soon.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Mar 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Arthur will try investigate paksis as much as he can, investigating the engine and discussing what are probably the basics of paksis with various engineers and scientists. He will also talk to Meia about the amount of ordinance we have at our disposal and how long it will last. In terms of getting to know people it'll probably be Meia, Damiano (specifically what the current state of geology is like) and the rest of his squad mates but the latter can happen via posts. 



Spoiler



He'll maintain and escalate the "prank war" with Meia to see if she can keep up with him, making the bombs increasingly dangerous but not fatal. He will also familiarize himself with the weapons the rest of his squad use, trying to think of ways to "improve them" in future.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Mar 3, 2013)

Mikhail plans for next week.

1) Recruit the VI person(too lazy to go back and find her name)


Spoiler



2)Build the a body for the cube.(with screen and speakers, and hover engines cos those are cool, and a small hand so he can give high fives)


3) Socialize with team awesome members.


Spoiler



4)Avoid Ghost and Tsuba.


5) Go meet the person in charge of hangar bay. (determine if they are cool enough and therefor worth being friends with)


Spoiler



6) Build a trap for VI's or any other surveillance equipment that floats around. (Something to disable those)

7)Question the cube.
 7.1) What would he prefer to be called.
 7.2) Any information on the planets we are going to o the system in general.
 7.3) Anything he can tell us about his kind.
 7.4)Introduce him to the (insert cool name for the VI here once I come up with one).
 7.5) Stop Dr.Serrano from doing any active brainwashing for now.

8)Keep avoiding Ghost and Tsuba.


9)Make bitching cocktails


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Okay enough waiting, first round of downtime 







Ghost: Brooding, every so often Sarah checks on him by sneaking up to him with a megaphone. Or planting stupid e-mails.

Alexander: You now meet up with all 4 members of Charlie. The two you know are Ayla and Jean-michelle. A knife expert and contortionist fist fighter respectively. They're captain is Zara a sword fighter who utilizes grappling hooks with her MDA. Lastly the support of the team Selwa a battlefield nurse who knows how to use most the devices in her med kit as a weapon. Both Zara and Selwa are from the UK. Sparring with them you can tell they are all light on their feet. Using their lighter frames and MDAs for maneuvering purposes. You find out that Zara and Selwa used to be in the same squad once upon a time and signed up to the program together. They were originally part of the SRR though they don't tell you much more than that. Ayla and Jean-michelle are quite friendly with each other or rather Jean-michelle is very patient with Ayla though they have never worked together before arriving here. They did train a lot together hoping to be in the same squad when they were eventually left on board. Ayla clams up when you ask her anything whereas Jean michelle reveals that he was originally a Banter weight champion boxer and martial artist. He found that beating up other people for fun was not much use and wanted to do it for real.

Aleksandra: Tami is a little aloof at times when you talk to her, she seems to want to talk about work first before herself. After a little while she opens up though you find out she does have a few hobbies outside of work, namely basketball and chess (you also find out pretty much everything in her NPC profile entry). She says the main reason she likes chess is due to being able to think of theories between turns. Meia is far more amicable, she tells you a few tales of how she used to beat up her brothers for standing out of line. She talks a bit about her life in the countryside and wonders if she'll ever see it again. She also seems quite trusting of people even at first glance, Meia also talks about the fun she's having winding up Arthur. Ezra doesn't have much of a grand tale to tell, she worked on remote islands previous to joining this crew. Usually working with large radio towers and the like to get information in to the outpost she was working at. She seems to think of the ship as a moving island that just has a more advanced radio connection to what she's used to. Ezra has started trying to figure out information that Rey has given to Naomi. She says that the hunter seems to be a dead end though she is starting to figure out a rudimentary communication that the robots are using similar to Morse code, though is only a hunch at the moment.

Arthur: Meia is far more amicable, she tells you a few tales of how she used to beat up her brothers for standing out of line. She talks a bit about her life in the countryside and wonders if she'll ever see it again. She also seems quite trusting of people even at first glance, she tells you that she likes to give people a chance regardless of who they are. Damiano is a little enthusiastic about his rocks, he seems to drone on and on for times when you ask almost like it's white noise. In terms of how geology was on earth he says sadly most good geologists go off to work for companies in industries such as oil or fuel. Very few look at the ideas of terraforming and alien geology. Made his job easy getting onto the team since not many were applying, he's glad he's here though.



Spoiler



Meia seems to be keeping up she almost even catches you in a rope that would have had you dangling in front of the armory. As you get more and more explosive she decides to use as little as possible in her traps and when she does use explosives the explosions seem precise and not excessive.



Mikhail: Karen seems up to joining your endeavour. Sarah talks about her hair brained schemes, most of which work just about though mostly get tossed as they aren't cost effective or resource effective. She also tells you a bit about her sister, a girl who used to work in the armed forces though unfortunately died. Sarah didn't know much about her work though she recently found out that Ghost used to work with her a while time ago. Dr. Serano seems like an upstanding kind of guy. He seems to respect people's boundaries and doesn't like it when people don't do the same. Dr.Serano talks about himself in on odd manner almost like he's trading information, it could be due to his job though. He tells you a little about his life in Italy, he tries to learn a little Russian from you. Karen doesn't have much time to socialise due to her work with Bart, the bridge and Okado, despite that you find out a little about her. Originally she wanted to be a doctor though was a little squeamish about the whole thing, got through 2 years of medical training before that though. She took what she learned from there and applied it to VI training and integration, now she works as someone who designs VIs that are linked to people closely as opposed to being projections. 



Spoiler



You don't finish the body over the course of the week but at least you have the shell of it, it can't move yet but you think you can finish it soon. Karen helps you build a few traps for VIs that you can place around at your leisure. Think of them as either claymores or C4s bet sort of EMP versions. 

Cube: He prefers just 'helmsman', he says he knows little of the planets except Radio planet. Often 'sleepers' are placed to harvest the inhabitants of the planet, he doesn't elaborate more than that. Helsman doesn't delve much into how his kind works except that what you have of him is a very small part of his greater whole. He refers to the ship that was destroyed as his 'true' body.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I didn't do enough brooding, this must be improved upon. I'm guessing the recon has returned and we know who will have been given then report.







Ghost heads off to whoever he was told would get the report from the scouting droids. Upon arrival he salutes then lowers his hand.

* Captain Ghost reporting, what did the droids preliminary scan of the radio planet's surface show?*


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Erm not quite, I'm waiting if anyone wants to do a second round of down time like I said in my initial post about it. If no-one does then I'll advance the plot.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


well, obviously I would like to fall asleep at various times, also I will spend time with Hans Shafer, Tami Tirrel, Karina ashwell (head of science department maybe?) and probably the Zhukovs as well. Other than that, I'll wander around telling whoever will listen about science. Its great isn't it!


----------



## Ray_Ray (Mar 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Sorry guys athesia and stuff has had me delayed, anyway

Over the course of the time Rey would spend some of the time examining the tactical strength of the wanderer, find out by watching them training the general military units of Starseeker, how many Close combat stabby dudes, how many ranged dudes, how many vehicle pilots etc.

She would want to talk to a Paksis Expert about possibly using the Paksis core in a more combat Focused role, casting Paksis shields and other types of utility for the wanderer.

She would also take time to go to every other player character, just generally chatting with them about things and asking about them. (I figure the fair way to do this is if you want to take part you can ask Rey as many questions as you want (Up to say 5) and she will answer honest, then she would ask you questions in turn (that I hope you don't lie about).


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Let's see if I can get this ball rolling 







Ghost tracks down Rey at some point.

* I've heard that you were looking for ways to reinforce the wanderer using paksis, I was just wondering if you had made any progress with that and what types of ideas you've come up with. The wanderer is very exposed at the minute, and if we go away on planetside missions I'd like to know we have somewhere to come back to. Also the first day you met me, you mentioned you knew of ways to improve my precision, I'm pretty sure I can hit any target but you must have meant something by what you said, so what thoughts did you have? I've read the reports about our first engagement and from what I understand you fill a similar role to Sarah, strong support.*

Ghost will also head to Dr Serano's office at some point, once he and Serano have sat down..

* On the first day we met you said something that's been plaguing my thoughts, because you got hold of information I thought impossible to obtain. Doc, how did you know my real name? That information was destroyed as soon as I joined up with my previous squad, my identity was wiped out for obvious reasons. That information will only have existed in highly secured files held by my CO. How did you get your hands on it?*









*OOC:*


 Not sure if this was what you intended for downtime, the convos with NPCs rather then general chit-chat, but thought I'd post it anyways.


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I will post an update to down time and introduction to a new character (PC) tomorrow, Athesia weekend always throws out things like sleep schedules.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Mar 12, 2013)

1) Hunt down hangar person.


Spoiler



2)Ask Karen about anything interesting she has done in terms of VI on board she is wiling to share.


3)Ask Sarah about her sister.


Spoiler



4)Ask Helm about probability of a ceasefire between us and the toasters.


5)ing cocktail eye beams!


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Mar 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


In terms of second round of down time Arthur will just do more of what he's already done.


Spoiler



In terms of the prank war with Meia he'll now basically start showing off with either ridiculously precise explosions or ridiculously over the top ones. Some of these will also grant Meia an opportunity to disarm before they go off though they won't be easy.












Ray_Ray said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> you can ask Rey as many questions as you want (Up to say 5) and she will answer honest, then she would ask you questions in turn (that I hope you don't lie about).












*OOC:*


This sounds fun so Arthur's five questions to Rey will be as follows:
1) Why does she like alpacas so much?
2) Whereabouts in Canada are you from?
3) Is there any easy way to tell you and your sibling apart?
4) What does she think of the wanderers cuisine?
5) How long will it be before our captain tries to make us do his training regimen and how do we avoid that?


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 12, 2013)

Tsuba 

Hans is a relatively loud and pushy man. He bosses around his staff quite a lot but tries to get them to work hard, you are pretty sure that might be his way of pushing his team. Hans is tells you that he always wanted to get closer to more stars than just the Sun. He thought this his best opportunity, Hans has also worked on many more projects than just astronomy as he enjoys having more cash than stargazing jobs could afford. He's worked in Paksis research facilities though on the more biological aspect of the research.

Tami is a little aloof at times when you talk to her, she seems to want to talk about work first before herself. After a little while she opens up though you find out she does have a few hobbies outside of work, namely basketball and chess (you also find out pretty much everything in her NPC profile entry). She also would like to know a bit more about yourself and wonders why you fight, yet choose to do it by non-violent means. She says she read the battle reports.

Kalina is a medicinal expert. She is charged with manufacturing new medications at the Medbays request if supplies get low. She is also responsible for trying to deliver analogue medications with different substances if required. Kalina is quite serious about her job though is a bit cynical about making too many friends at this point. She is happy to talk to you and is very friendly though she is worried that if she befriends you too much you'll end up dying due to your job and that would make her sad. She says it won't be the first time either.

 Rey 

Rey surveys the Wanderer with her tactical skills and finds that the rough make up of Starseeker is 10% melee specialist, 50% mid range, 10% Vehicle drivers, 20% Long range, 10% Heavy weapons. All the Vehicles are in working order after a little bit of repairing from the fight.

Tami discusses the possibility of using the Paksis as a weapon, she says it is possible though is unstable. The reason the cores were made is because using them as a vessel was simpler and tended not to damage the wielder. She says it is entirely possible for the Wanderer to be that vessel and using Bart to control it though lots of changes will need to be undertaken before the Wanderer can use it like that. She asks you look out for materials to make fiberglass or tubing as to spread Paksis it is similar to piping though far thinner.

 Mikhail 

1) The hanger bay overseer is a man named Manabe, a Japanese engineer. He isn't surprised Sarah is now sending him her friends, he wonders what else the crazy girl is up to. He has a repair bot called DANDY who is used for the hanger bay almost exclusively. 

2) 



Spoiler



One thing she is willing to share is that she has created a VI called CYRUS that acts as her personal carrier pigeon, with encrypted data, messages and code. Cyrus however is one of her prototypes and isn't fully build up yet. Cyrus main purpose at the moment is to help Okado keep things out of the hands of civilians.



3) Sarah describes her sister Catherine as a stick in the mud soldier who would never tell her much about her job. Though would always help her with her advancements and future, Sarah says that Catherine used to get annoyed that Sarah could perfect ideas that she could not. Sarah shows Mikhail a medal that Catherine owned, it is kind of battered, probably quite old at this point. Sarah keeps it instead of photos to remind her of her sister.

4) 



Spoiler



He can not promise any ceasefire as their aim is to harvest the likes on board the ship though is willing to try to open communication.



5) BEAMS.

 Arthur 



Spoiler



Meia disarms a couple of your traps though some she comes up with other ways to shield herself from the blast as she knows she can't stop them.











*OOC:*


 You can do round robin questions in ooc boxes as the story progresses, consider it having happened in the downtime and we will continue the story in IC. 







 Meeting room 

Naomi is waiting for Ghost in the room and sends him a report to his communicator.

*"In brief the water planet has signs of life beneath it's icy crust, they do seem intelligent but primitive. The droid picked up hunting parties of creatures armed with projectile weapons catching something else presumably for food. Photos are not accurate enough to depict how exactly.

The Pangaea planet is oddly empty for a planet that size. There have been building sited on the planetside however. Quite well designed ones made of concrete and metal though nothing on the EM spectra is being picked up from the planet.

The small radio planet has several small outposts by the reports. However it seems the radio waves are playing a singular message over and over again, we aren't sure what that message is as we don't know the language. We have a recording of it, we suspect it might be a distress beacon but appearances can be deceiving. We aren't ruling anything out yet." *

There is someone else in the room that Naomi will introduce shortly.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


Oooh, oooh, I want a go!

1) Do you know much about planetary entry trajectories and atmospheric braking?
If no to the one, J.D. moves on. If Yes
2) What are your credentials?
3) Would you like to get together sometime and discuss theories?
4) Do you think despair at our current predicament (lost in space) will overrun the crew and we will turn into a ghost ship
5) Do you like ghost ships?


----------



## Ray_Ray (Mar 12, 2013)

J. D. Tsuba said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Oooh, oooh, I want a go!
> ...












*OOC:*


Just to check if She answers no to the first one you will not ask any others or just skip the second?


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 12, 2013)

To Tami-
J.D conveys his entire educational background at some length before getting round to why he fights -
*'I fight this way to make a difference.  my mother was a pacifist, and held in great esteem among the first world nations until the Gothenburg meteor disaster in 2160.  She taught me the values of pacifism, and instilled in me the idea that no man has the right to decide another mans fate. My father however was a military man, and he always disagreed with my mother, saying if you did nothing in a conflict, then you could not resolve it, the best action in a war is to fight fiercely and win quickly.
I happen to agree with both of them, that is why I fight the way I do. I mean to assist those fighting here for our survival rather than waiting in the wings, and I intend to do so while honouring their right to live. The quicker a war is won, the less blood lost.  As for my particular style of manipulation, I was in shock after the disaster that killed my parents, and went into astrophysics and engineering to try and help avoid further meteor disasters. The thing is we cannot do anything significant too impending mass extinction comets, because they simply have too much momentum, that is why I am up here on the ship, I want to find better ways of manipulating celestial bodies, be it through paksis or finding an alien race capable of such manipulation.  I want to stop random acts of god from destroying innocent lives on earth.'*

To Kalina-
*'But surely the time spent together in happiness is worth the risk, even if you know your loved one is going to die, I would not stop loving them in fear of the hurt to come, we must treasure those around us while they are still there, not shiver in fear that they may one day go'*
J.D continue to talk to her and spends time with her, trying to slowly draw her out of her shell.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


He's pretty up himself, he will just walk away. sorry for the IC talk to the hand, I'm a nice person really!


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Consider the questions to rey OOC then seeing as that's the round robin way of doing this ^^. Also the question to Dr Serano which could turn into a full blown convo depending on what he says, will that also be answered OOC?







Nodding his head whilst he takes in the information

* Seems we keep getting hit with more questions then answers at this point. The decision has been made the planetside team will be heading for the radio planet. Though with it being in an alien language information will be a little more difficult to ascertain but not impossible. We came to the conclusion that information is our most valued commodity at the minute, seeing as currently resources are reasonably high. *

Taking a look at the person behind Naomi

* So who do we have here then? The name's Ghost, Captain of Sierra Squad.*

He waits as the new person introduces themselves.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Mar 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


:To Arthur:
1) They are so cute and fluffy and adorable and don't you just want to hug them I mean come on so fluffy and sweet and.... (You can imagine the rest)
2) Fort McMurray Just north of Edmonton
3) She points to her plait "They are on different sides for each of us, see it is really easy"
4) Passable, she is used to ship cuisine so not so bad
5) Distract him by talking about his muscles or point out that his will carry us to victory while we need more mental stimulation:

For Arthur:
1) Why Bomb Disposal
2) What do you do for fun?
3) Why space?
4) What do you think of her?
5) Would you like an alpaca with a fuse? Wouldn't it be the cutest

To lovely Mr Tsuba:
1&2) Her minor was in physics and applied mathematics, while not focused on atmospheric re-entry she should be able to do the calculations
3) I would be flattered to spend some time with you Mr Tsuba, but I am just a simple soldier girl, I think you might be talking over my head
4) I think you watch a little too much science fiction
5) Could be interesting, no?

Questions to Tsuba will be coming after work


----------



## Ray Ray (Mar 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


Ray probably spent most of his time shootin' guns down at the training facilities and bothering Bart up on the bridge. I'd rather continue wooing every female specimen on the ship in a non-downtime manner so we'll just say hes playing hard to get for now. He would have probably reported the whole comunicationless ship dubacle to those he met on the bridge earlier, though in a slightly more heroic manner than 'I went out, I set up my gun...then I came back in' lol. If anyone has any questions to throw at me feel free... Though honestly, Rey could probably answer most of them!

Sorry it took me a while, my final project enjoys getting in the way of everything >>


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Mar 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


Answer time ahoy
@Rey
1)Two reasons: He's always had experience with explosives, so it was one of the most natural fits. Also he considers it one of the most enjoyable challenges anyone can undertake. you're closer to death than any other job and matching wits is always fun.
2)Fortunately he derives a great deal of enjoyment from his job. Other than that he enjoys conversation and puzzles when not occupied with professional work.
3)Why it's the greatest challenge of all! maybe between the depths of space and the best earth has to offer he can meet his match. 
4) Rey seems generally charming, highly capable and definitely the most intelligent and calculating out of his squad mates. However she also comes across as easily distracted, possibly sensitive and mischevious.
5)I guess it would be cute, but I'm not sure how practical it would be as a bomb casing.


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=5134]Ghost[/MENTION] Just waiting on his name and backstory, hopefully will receive shortly. He does have a character sheet however.


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Okay player being slow but let's start moving anyway. 







Naomi introduces the man as a laser specialist she then calls the rest of echo and sierra to meet and make a final decision.

When everyone arrives in the main conference room Namoi reiterates what she says to ghost: 

*"In brief the water planet has signs of life beneath it's icy crust, they do seem intelligent but primitive. The droid picked up hunting parties of creatures armed with projectile weapons catching something else presumably for food. Photos are not accurate enough to depict how exactly.

The Pangaea planet is oddly empty for a planet that size. There have been building sited on the planetside however. Quite well designed ones made of concrete and metal though nothing on the EM spectra is being picked up from the planet.

The small radio planet has several small outposts by the reports. However it seems the radio waves are playing a singular message over and over again, we aren't sure what that message is as we don't know the language. We have a recording of it, we suspect it might be a distress beacon but appearances can be deceiving. We aren't ruling anything out yet."
*
Naomi then says: * "Will you descend to the radio planet then? With the new scouting knowledge that we have." *


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Mar 17, 2013)

Arthur yawned *Sounds like a plan, I assume the captains have the final say. But I'm pretty sure that's what we decided on.*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Mar 17, 2013)

Alexander nods to Naomi, considering the news he had just received before answering.

*Sounds excellent. If it is indeed a distress beacon, then we have not a moment to loose.*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 18, 2013)

J.D listens closely to the new intel, and briefly flicks through the data report received from the drones.
*'It seems to me that the most likely source of the radio waves is now a distress signal. That cannot be ignored. in light of this I believe our decision has been made for us, I shall prepare to leave.'
*
J.D waits a few moments to see what the others are doing, and then turns and exits 







*OOC:*


(rather hastily in my opinion)





 to gather equipment from the storage room.


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I'll retcon the introduction when the player is up on his game 







Naomi salutes the teams *"Off you go then on your first planetside mission. Captains make sure you keep your teams safe and sound." *

The two groups arrive in the armory and suit up.









*OOC:*


 Post what you are taking with you and any last minute things you want to do before landing. You ain't coming back for a while.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Still waiting on a reply from Dr Serano, I'd like to finish that before I head off seeing as we're dissapearing for a while. Loadout will be the same as before essentially. Advanced Rifle, standard pistol, pinpoint, advanced skill: Investigation. I'm assuming rations, water and the like won't come under loadout and that we don't need to actually mention we're taking supplies and if we do what length of time is the mission expected to take as that will affect how much I take with me.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Mar 19, 2013)

Mikhail who up to this point seemed lost in thoughts snapped back to reality and clapped his hands to draw attention of others.

*Listen up starseekers! Couple of last minute updates. First of all our assumptions about enemy goals were partially incorrect. While they are indeed scavengers of sort their aim was to scavenge the crew not the ship. Secondly we have confirmed toaster presence on the radio planet and it sounds like they are harvesting the locals using "sleepers".*

Mikhail thought about something for a moment and took of down a corridor saying:

*I will meet you at the hangar.*

He made his way to team awesome HQ.



Spoiler



*Hey Helm quick question. You mentioned sleepers before. How much do locals know about them and the entire harvesting thing? Or maybe any other last minute tips that would save our lives you are willing to share. If I make it back alive I will make you gift.*
After getting the answer Mikhail will run out and...



...head to the hangar through engineering.

In engineering Mikhail ran up to Sarah, without giving her time to react he hugged Sarah putting both his arms behind her back and lifted her of the floor, spinning her around. After several turns Mikhail returned chief engineer to the floor while still moving towards the hangar back first.

*We are finally going planetside.* he said hitting his chest with a fist several times *I will bring you another souvenir, unless I get myself killed down there.*

Mikhail turned around and ran to the hangar bay.
Inside he quickly found the familiar figure.

*Hey Manabe we are deploying, I need some gear installed on my ride quickly.*









*OOC:*



High Caliber Gun
Paksis Booster
Suppressing Gun


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Mar 20, 2013)

Alexander performed what he would consider a light jog to the armoury, nervous crew-members staying well clear of his barrel-chest as he ran past. He made it to the room very quickly, and nodded to the men and women already there.
*
"Saving the innocents will have to be our priority. Do not endanger their lives, but be sure to end the mechanical threat."*

He spoke the words to his squad over the radio, but he was loud enough that anyone in the armoury would be able to hear him. Donning his armour, he sighed softly, the plates of armour rapidly becoming a second skin for him; rippling layers of muscle augmenting the suits imposing frame. Lightning coursed over his power-fists as he ignited them a few times, checking all systems as he waited for his team.

*"We will succeed. Protect the innocents below, and in return, I shall protect your bodies and souls from anything they have to offer. But this time, Mr Mourisette..."

*He chuckled as he started powering up his suit to full power, savouring the sheer power running through his exoskeleton as the Paxis turbines whined inside his bulky armour.
*
"Bring a side-arm."

*







*OOC:*



*Magic/Suit: Alpha 75Pt*
Paladin Armour: 15
Power fist: 15
Advanced skill – Bravery: 10
Advanced skill – Upper body: 10
Medical kit: 5
Smoke grenade: 5
Flamer: 15


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Only got 3 of 8 loadouts here. I will put up the equipment sheet again because I'm guessing people didn't keep them?


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Mar 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


Time for loadout: Chi suit:55pts
Grenade launcher (15)
10 grenades (10)
5 planted explosives (10)
10 smoke grenades (10)
Pistol(5)
ultrasound scanner (5)







Kaboom nestled itself in its assigned holding compartment on Arthur's suit. suited up Arthur switched from his usually affable demeanor to one of icy seriousness.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Mar 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Same as before. Epsilon and 15 points of magic sticks, Dominion staff for 10 energy rod for 5. Yellow core this time though rather than Red. Start with Ula on main. 







Aleksandra booted up her two VIs and slipped into the plated holographic suit that was her MDA and prepared for deployment.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


Same Loadout as previous I think:
purple paxis Epsilon (accessory)
control rod (weapon, 1 hand)
lightning paksis (armour 15 EP)







As everyone strolls into the armory, they see J.D making final adjustments to his suit, straightening the seams, and making sure his waistcoat is on straight.  Once all is confirmed to be trim, he presses a button on his pocket-watch, and the suit whirs into life, the thin pinstripes turning darkly purple and seeming to crackle with energy.


----------



## Ray Ray (Mar 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


Alpha Suit Loadout:
Heavy Machine Gun (Artillery): 30
Heavy Launcher (Heavy) : 55(+25)
Shield armor (Armor): 60(+5)
Advanced Skill (bravery) 70 +10

same as before, i think.









*"The word sidearm doesn't do justice to what I'm bringing to the table cap'n!"

*The young private stepped into his suit, giving it, and his precious guns, a quick check over.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Mar 23, 2013)

Rey starts picking out her suits components, augmenting her suit with the various paksis powered devices, picking out her usual caster loadout, primarily focussing on a suport roll this time.










*OOC:*



Grabbing: Barrier, Damage Buff, Chain lighting, Flashbang, Linking Sigh

Equipment: 
Dominion Staff, Yellow core, Markerlight

Questions for Mr Tsuba:
What have you studied
Do you prefer theoretical or practical work
Are theories all you wish to discuss?
What do you consider about the possibility of our science being wholly inappropriate for what we meet out there?
What does he think of cute things? Like Alpaca's, aren't they so fluffy?


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Slight edit to my loadout, I havn't quite allocated all my points but looking back at previous loadout the only thing I'm missing is tracker, and yes I will be taking that too ^^


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 26, 2013)

[MENTION=5134]Ghost[/MENTION]  



Spoiler



Which results were you waiting from Serano, away from my notes atm.



The two parties now ready and rearing to go set off in a landing craft piloted by private Remi Gervasio. Snowdrop is attached to the underside with the rest of the two teams inside of the landing craft. Remi sets off the ship and sends her into orbit, after calculating a trajectory path she sets the ship through the very small atmosphere of the planet for entry. Entry lasts a very short while and with the training the teams have endured this feels like nothing compared to re-entry to Earth. When the ship reaches the LZ the two teams are dropped nearby, the teams and snowdrop have reverse thrusters to cushion their landing similar to parachutes. Sticking the landing near an outpost due to possible hostile fire the landing craft leaves. Remi calls out on the comms *"I'll be ready whenever you are, each of the captains has an emergency beacon if you need immediate evac. I'll be on the comms otherwise, good luck!" *









*OOC:*


 If you wish to talk to Remi at all on the way in or have a conversation post under [MENTION=8666]Remi[/MENTION] but we will continue the mission. 







The group approaches the oddly deserted outpost where they can hear on their comms the distress beacon now that they are in range. It is in a strange language or cipher you can't quite tell. The outpost has 4 main buildings with others dotted about though they seem of little importance, one is a  satellite with a building attached, one is a 4 story block with the windows boarded up (it is the ONLY building with windows like this), one is some kind of bunker and the last one is some kind of prison block.

There doesn't seem to be anyone around, the air is unbreathable by human lungs and the silence is deafening. What is the plan of action for the two parties?









*OOC:*


 Basically choose two different locations you wish to target, you may make prelim checks before each party has to choose a location though. As soldiers  you all know that two parties in the same building if attacked would get you pinned down fast as there isn't enough room for you to fight without potentially firing on each other.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 26, 2013)

[MENTION=6699115]Universal_narration[/MENTION]


Spoiler



The question I posted when I started talking to rey, where did he get my real name from? As the information would have been deleted from non-military records, and the only data relating to my identity will have been kept by higher-ups, ie my CO


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Mar 26, 2013)

Alexander looks over the objectives, and nods slowly.

*"I do not feel that splitting up the squads is a good idea with no information;; we should take the positions in our squads, and take the objectives in two pushes. Echo squad will be best placed to move into the prison block or the Bunker; we have a demolitions expert who will be able to break open the security systems inside. Ghost, what's your take on the situation?"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 26, 2013)

He immediately takes the safety off his rifle, whilst looking at each of the objectives.

* Whilst we need to take the objective our first priority should be to secure our perimeter. If we can trace the signal that it is highly likely the toasters can too, and we don't want to leave the buildings only to walk into an ambush. Sierra form up, private Tsuba you're with me, privates Zhukov and Zhukova take the eastern wall, we'll take the southern. That leaves the northern and western walls to you captain.*

Assuming nothing attacks us whilst we set up the perimeter. Upon returning.....

* Whilst we need to investigate these buildings I don't think leaving the outside without at least a sentry would be wise. Otherwise if the toasters pick up on us or the signal we could still be ambushed.  so I'm looking for a volunteer to act as rear guard whilst the investigation is carried out, any takers?*

The question aimed at both Echo and Sierra squads.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 26, 2013)

*'yes captain' *J.D. intoned in a bored voice.
whilst traipsing around after Ghost, he started to monitor the outgoing frequencies himself, to try and decipher them








*OOC:*


 tell me what checks to make, and I'll do it 






reaching the perimeter, he scanned the horizon to try and see anything out of the ordinary, trying at least to be a decent soldier, if a bit half-heartedly








*OOC:*


 again, checks 






mostly however, J.D seemed lost in his own little world, busy with his inbuilt screens and 'puters.


----------



## Ray Ray (Mar 26, 2013)

He looked left and right, not hearing any volunteers as of yet for Ghost's 'guard duty'. 

*"Suppose thats my job again, ey? Best back watcher this side of... Space!"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 26, 2013)

Nodding his head...

* Good, that leaves one more volunteer to watch your back. If no-one else volunteers I'll do it.*

Continuing to wait to see if anyone speaks up


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Mar 27, 2013)

Aleksandra spoke up *"This is an unrelated thought sir but I was wondering if anyone in ether squad apart from myself had any linguistic training or capability. I could attempt to decipher some of the signal but I couldn't do it alone. If we could work out any of the message it may provide valuable information about the surrounding area."*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 27, 2013)

*OOC:*


Reply to Rey:
What have you studied?
I have a PHD in Astrophysics and Theoretical space travel and an MSC in Applications of theoretical Physics in Electrical Engineering, I also learnt a lot about cartography as a hobby

Do you prefer theoretical or practical work?
Definitely practical.  theoretical work is fine to start off with, but if you want to save anyone or affect the world around you, you need to be willing to get your hands dirty. I would not be here otherwise.

Are theories all you wish to discuss?
Hardly, I am interested in many subjects, and able to converse in many different areas and levels of polite conversation, however I tend to prefer conversation with academic equals, it is more... stimulating.

What do you consider about the possibility of our science being wholly inappropriate for what we meet out there?
Hmmm, now that is a very good question, I am sure we will find certain aspects of our _technology_ lacking, forcing our improvisation. The majority of our _science_ however is based upon universal truth and observation and is therefore applicable everywhere, except possibly when warping with the paksis engines, that has yet to be tested thoroughly. I have no concern over our abilities in such an alien system

What does he think of cute things? Like Alpaca's, aren't they so fluffy? 
I have a certain penchant for fluffy things, I believe everyone does in their hearts. I particularly have a soft spot for coypu.  Alpacas are a little to aggressive for my liking, but yes they are fluffy, if you like that sort of thing.  *edges away slowly*


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 27, 2013)

After Sierra scans the area, there doesn't seem to be anything on the horizon or at least outside, not even wildlife. You all would've thought there would be some wildlife but that doesn't seem to be the case here.









*OOC:*


 @Tsuba: First check is science, computer or linguistics. Pick one they'll give different answers. 2nd one see above. 






 [MENTION=5134]Ghost[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



He is the military psychiatrist on board, thus has access to most of if not all of the military psychology reports if he needs them. You have a suspicion he might have gone over everyone's files as an adviser to Okado when selecting starseeker.


 [MENTION=6460]Mikhail[/MENTION] 



Spoiler



*"Locals of planets should not know anything about them, if they do know then the sleepers have failed in their mission and are extracted." * Helm replies back.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Mar 28, 2013)

Mikhail climbed on top of the tank and addressed Ghost.

*No disrespect sir but I cannot imagine you being very effective with your rifle indoors.*

He picked up the machine gun attached to the pintle mount and jumped down.

*The rest of us can check out the insides. Trying to decipher the signal might be a good idea. The locals are not supposed to know about the "harvesting" but if they were to find out the toaster operation was supposed to be shut down, so the signal might be coming from either side.*

*I shall go get Arthur out.*

And he disappeared behind Snowdrop.

 [MENTION=8666]Remi[/MENTION] 
*So private, did Okada assign you as our guardian angel, or is this a one time thing?*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 28, 2013)

* A valid point, my skill set is more useful outdoors then in. Private Zhukova I'm raising you to my second, whilst I'm absent I'll leave command of Sierra to you. This is a permanent position, in the future if I find myself incapacitated or worse you'll take command. Take the satellite building, if any clues exist to this signal they'll likely be in there, keep me posted on any developments. If you find an overwhelming force pull back, in the open we can have echo assist. Likewise captain if you feel the need for support you can count on Sierra.*

He starts looking around the outpost, trying to spot a good vantage point, offering as much coverage as possible.









*OOC:*


 Name the rolls and I'll make them, i'm gonna go ahead and assume perception or investigation. If you want me to show you the rolls I can always use my cam, if that's not an issue I'll make them as soon as you let me know which ones to make =D


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Mar 28, 2013)

Alexander nods, the stoic façade of his armour mirroring his own expression.

*"Indeed. You can count on us. Echo squad, we'll perform a sweep of the bunker as our first objective. I'll take point."
*
He keeps his commands clipped and to the point, waiting for ghost to find a good observation point before moving in; it would pay to have cover as they crossed the open ground.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Mar 28, 2013)

Arthur nodded and deployed Kaboom onto his shoulder as he fell into step behind his captain. As they advanced forward he kept his wits about him with kaboom's assistance trying to spot any potential hazards or traps that may lie in such a fortified position, it would be strange if such a building had no defences. He also tried to ascertain just how tough this structure was.









*OOC:*


Check for traps! and can I figure out how tough this building is? I also might be slow posting over the next week or so, though I'll do my best not to be.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 28, 2013)

*OOC:*


Well thats science all the way then! (with specialty i get advantage)
Signal processing
Science:  3,4,6 - total 10 vs TN 5     - 5 degrees success

Looking around nonchalantly
Perception:  6,3 - total 9 vs TN 5      - 4 degrees success


----------



## Ray_Ray (Mar 29, 2013)

Rey surveyed the scene *"I would suggest taking the satellite building quickly, I mean it could have communication logs or data storage that might give us some more information before proceeding, regardless my Dearest Brother should be fine covering us from any threats outside, as to the problem of linguistics I may be able to help Aleksandra" *she heads towards the other linguist, sharing a communication link as she starts to discuss her theories about decrypting the communication *"Mr Campbell if you brought some advanced scanning eqipment we may  be able to probe the structures before we enter, I could synch up our displays to allow any team you breach with to see what you see"*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Mar 29, 2013)

Nodded to Miss Mourisette, a smile on his lips.

*"Indeed, and Sierra squad should be more than able to deal with the Satellite building on their own. If that's not the case, we can break off and support them. However, I am intrigued by this bunker. You build great monoliths of steel and concrete like this for one reason only; to protect something. I want to know what it protects, and what from. Still, Arthur, that's a good point; if you could give us a reading it would be much obliged."
*








*OOC:*


 I am correct that our plan is storm two buildings at a time, right? Or are all six of us going man-mode on the satellite building ;D


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Mar 29, 2013)

Aleksandra saluted, *"Sir, yes sir."* She said readily accepting the field promotion.

Aleksandra collaborated with the other linguistic specialist, making sure to keep the conversation to the point and brief. After getting their ideas in place she reckoned they could have a go at deciphering the signal. 









*OOC:*


 If I remember correctly the plan was for me to make the roll and you to assist, Rey. If so my roll is a 7 againt a 7, so flat pass. Should probably spend some destiny on that dunno what we have available for it. But I'll spend one to get a degree of success taking me to 14 destiny. 







Pending the results of the diagnostic she said *"So our targets are the bunker and what appears to be the comms building. If that is the case and you sir are to stay here with the gunnery Private as rearguards then that makes two groups of three, one to scout the comms room and one to scout/assault the bunker. 

I'll happily lead the comms group and If Captain Bauhdric wishes to lead the bunker group then I believe we have headings. All that is left is for people to decide on their grouping. If there are no qualms with inter-squad operations then I would suggest the groups as such: Myself, Private Tsuba and Private Rey, to the comms, Captain Bauhdric, Private Campbell and Private Zhukov on the bunker. That leaves the other Private Morisette and Captain Ghost on watch."*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Mar 29, 2013)

Rey nodded towards her russian comrade, in between trying to decipher the dialect *"That sounds suitable, the two of us will be needed for deciphering, however what happens if the machinery is damaged, I don't believe any of the three of us have engineering experience, unless Dr Tsuba has some?" *she paused *"If It is all the same to you I might suggest bringing Private Zhukov with us for repairs as necessary"*​









*OOC:*


 Sure you can have an asist from me


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Mar 29, 2013)

Mikhail returned to the group with a small box sitting on his shoulder.

*Alexandra and Mr. Bauhdric can always have a duel for the honor of having my company.* he said putting his right hand over his heart *Although I am sure a specialist of Mr. Tsubas caliber will have no trouble with basic repairs. *


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Mar 29, 2013)

As the group discussed further Arthur nodded at Rey and started fiddling with his equipment. Setting his ultrasound scanner to go off at regular intervals and doing his best to sync his observational equipment with whoever was in his team.


----------



## Universal_narration (Mar 29, 2013)

Tsuba starts to decode the signal and can break it down though he still has no idea what it means. All he knows is there is a set of presumably numbers in the code by the pattern of speech and a message with it. Tsuba at least can write down the sounds he's hearing for later use or decryption. Handing them over to Aleksandra who is helping decipher the message, now with it in parts it is easier to formulate. Since this is the only time Aleksandra has heard this language it is hard to know what the words exactly mean but from the stresses in tone and the like it is talking about a location, the danger and what caused it. The stress on the tone also suggests that the person who made this signal was not in any immediate danger as his voice is not rushed, segmented or worried. 









*OOC:*


 I will warn you, mixing the teams will put you at a disadvantage. It will not make things impossible but it will make it harder, I can't tell you why without spoiling things but just a heads up. 
 [MENTION=32797]Arthur[/MENTION]: Roll perception


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Mar 31, 2013)

*OOC:*


Awesome. Happy with that result.  just wondering what happened to my perception on local area with ghost.






J.D. hands the partially decrypted data over to the linguists, having fulfilled his role in the process.
*'I'm sure I can manage any tech we find there, broken or not. I would be of most use I believe in the satellite room anway. Thankyou mr zhukov for your vote of confidence, I shall no doubt live up to your expectations of me. '*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Mar 31, 2013)

*OOC:*


With kaboom's assistance and a scanner.
Perception= a flat pass


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Mar 31, 2013)

Mikhail approached Bauhdric and Campbell putting his machine gun on his shoulder and stood between the two.

*So should we get going? Before we start growing moss.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Mar 31, 2013)

Listening to each of the members state there case

* I disagree with the team arrangement. The teams are unbalanced, we have two support and one striker in one squad and 3 heavy hitters in the second squad. should private Zhukova get incapacitated then that team will lack any offensive power, meaning we also lose the two support. I suggest keeping the squads seperate for now, Private zhukov rejoin privates Zhukova and Tsuba. Private Tsuba has already proved himself capable of supporting two separate squad mates at once, therefore the extra support would better serve captain Bauhdric and his squad. This way we have two offensive and one support in each group, meaning unless the worst should happen you should be better equipped to deal with any situation that arises. As for the aid decoding, if we can get a copy of the signal we can decrypt in when we are outside hostile territory. If we are unable to get the transmission then once the outpost is secured we can spend more time working on it.*

He spots a vantage point which offers optimal coverage, and he pays close attention to the scenery, looking through it rather then at it.

* Sasha, keep communications regular. If they stop I'm coming in after you.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 1, 2013)

He looked over at him as Ghost mentioned watching his back, his hand moving subconsciously to his side.
*
"Right, nothing will get past us, ey?"*

He engaged his overwatch module, beginning to set up his beloved machine gun, nodding as Ghost set off for his vantage point. He tapped on his communicator, clearing his throat, making sure he had links to both his watcher and his squad.

*"Testing testing 1,2,3... Cap'n Ghost?"*

He paused for a reply,pressed a button, then continued,
*
"Calling Mr. Boom, Sister Dearest and Cap'n Muscle. You read me, ey? over!"*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 1, 2013)

Mikhail sighted.

*And I was hoping for some alone time to admire Captain Bauhdrics impressive assets.*

He started heading towards the com center at slow pace waiting for the rest of the team.

*Come on, we have wasted enough time. Anyone who might have needed help in there is probably dead by now, but that doesn't mean we cant find somebody else to save instead.*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 1, 2013)

Flattery gets you everywhere. As J.D nods sagely at the flood of compliments falling his way, he actually _salutes_ his captain and starts to follow mikhail into the building.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 1, 2013)

Alexander matches step with the rest of his team, though he keeps an eye on Arthur. One does not like walking into the darkness blind, and at perhaps Arthur's probing might see something?

*"Captain Bauhdric reading you loud and clear, Mr Mourisette. The muscles have their own names; I can speak of their proud and impeccable lineage later if you so wish to hear!"*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 1, 2013)

Aleksandra snapped a salute *"Sir yes sir."* She turned to her fellow squad mates. *"J.D I want you to stick close to Miha, the two of you should make a good pairing, keep each other safe. Our objective is recon and salvage, do not engage hostiles unless attacked, attempt to remain undetected. I'll take point. Sierra, move out."*

She turned on her heel and dropped into a crouch. As she headed toward the building she drew her paksis carbine and engaged her suits' combat systems. A small hologram hovered out from her suit and took place a short way up, there it took on a camouflage pattern that would make it difficult to spot.









*OOC:*


 Ula will make a stealth to be avoided, I will too and make other checks as are necessary, I'll attempt to turn on my stealth. So Ula: 8 vs 4 for four degrees of success on stealth, myself: 10 vs 5 for five degrees of success on stealth, and 14 vs cl 12 for stealth generator, costs four mana, I'm on 6 I'll use the 3 upkeep version but maintain with my dominion staff. Unless we instantly hit battle I'll assume my regen will max my pool before it matters.  






As she drew up to the building the holographic panels on her suit began to fold, like pages in a book, each page robbing a little more of her figure away until only a shimmer remained.


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 1, 2013)

@Tsuba: The previous perception check with Ghost is further up, amounted to you didn't see much but the land feels devoid of all life including local fauna.

Arthur starts to do some pinging off with his scanner, there is some subtle movements in each of the buildings except the boarded up building. Can't confirm exactly what is causing the movement without closer inspection but you can at least pinpoint the rooms now if close enough.

Ghost and Raymond get into a defensive vantage point surveying the buildings just in case there is anything other that might cause any issue.









*OOC:*


 So Raymond and Ghost outside, and which building is each of the squads going into? I can't seem to find much mention except 'the building' in most people's posts. Satellite seems to be one of them.






 [MENTION=6460]Mikhail[/MENTION]: Remi looks behind from the cockpit and says * "I am technically part of planetside squad yes, though I am only your wings not much else. This only has suppressing weaponry to clear a LZ. Perhaps I'm more close to Hermes than a guardian angel" * She smiles.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 1, 2013)

*My scans are picking up limited movement in all the buildings excluding the one that is boarded up. Stay sharp. *With this new info Arthur strained his senses trying to tell if anything else was up ahead as they advanced.









*OOC:*


Arthur's going to keep staying on alert. As to which building I believe Echo was headed to the bunker like one, and sierra was going to the satellite building.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 1, 2013)

Linking up the communicator..

* Reading you loud and clear soldier, stay sharp.*

Eyes darting between outside the walls and inside them

*Thinking: I don't like this, if the toasters were sent to salvage us seems they've already passed through here, taking all biological matter with them. This feels like another ambush, it's too still. Either that or we're experiencing the calm before the storm.*









*OOC:*


 What type of damage has the outpost taken? How many gaps are there in the wall? How many points of attack could there be? As far as defensibility goes does the wall seem in good condition? Or does it look as though it'll fall over after a stiff breeze?


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 2, 2013)

regarding perception








*OOC:*


Ah sorry!






As J.D. Prepares to enter the satellite building behind Mikhail and somewhere near what used to be the form of Aleksandra, his suit begins to stir and shimmer, eventually becoming so difficult to look at, he appeared invisible for all intents and purposes.  As they all near the doorway, spare paksis energy from Tsuba's suit leeches over to his two teammates, enhancing their prowess in a fight.
*"And so it begins."*









*OOC:*



Single form gravity lensing on self, mana remaining: 8
(purple core - no check)
nova beam to two party members, each gaining 1 point in primary stat (DEX for mikhail and RES for aleksandra?) mana remaining: 4
2d6 +6 vs CL 13: total = 16/pass


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 2, 2013)

Satellite building. 

The group enters the first room of the building, there is a sealed door way made up of what looks like toughed glass further into the building. Next to the doorway there is a panel box that has been smashed open. Inside the panel is intact however. All the lights are off save for a singular orange flashing light on the roof. There is what looks like some automated hardware but they are all offline.

 Bunker 

Walking into the bunker the front blast door has been crush through, walking past it there is a small corridor onwards. There is claw marks in the wall, gauged about 3 inches in. There is a strange dried blue liquid on the floor near these marks. There is armour for what looks like creatures with a humanoid top half, though the armor on the ground looks incomplete. Advancing ahead there is a doorway open at the end of the corridor, whomever peers through first hears a shot ring out and a bizarre cry. Almost like an expletive. 

 Outside 

The area is still, all that can be heard is a small ring from your helmets. Eventually Raymond while watching hears a scamper off from behind him, it seems to be heading towards the camp.

The outpost itself has no real walls, there are a few defensible towers but they seem to be in disrepair. Points of attack could have been anywhere, but by the way it is laid out presumably it is set up to defend from planetary or aerial assault and not a ground one. _ Tactics roll if you want to figure out why. _ 









*OOC:*


 Yea, there are no walls here. I don't think I ever brought up there were walls either. 

I will try to write as much as I can about an immediate area and possible first interactions in the adjacent rooms so party members may move off to do things if they wish. Just be sure to put in your post what part of the description you are interacting with.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 2, 2013)

*"J.D, Miha, could the two of you have a look at that panel, it may be able to operate some of the tech in the facility"* Alexsandra said over short wave comms. *"It'd be good to try and get the door open without triggering alarms or defences. Though I can attempt to lance the door open should it prove impossible to use the panel."*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 2, 2013)

As the away team started making way to the building Mikhail turned back to the  cover team.

*Keep an eye on the door just in case. Shoot anyone who is armed unless they look gorgeous, smug or a girl. *

Saying that he turned around and followed his teammates into the building using the ancient art of looking like you are a part of the scenery making hardly eligible comments about damn kids and their damn toys. 

Inside Mikhail approached the door.

*Let's see.*

He put his rifle behind his back and removed the box from his shoulder. The box unfolded  turning into a rough shape of a bird with two enclosed rotary blades instead of wings, and took of with a quiet buzz. He then turned back to the panel and got to work.









*OOC:*


DICE TIME

Stealth:7-4=3 DOS

Perception:10-5=5 DOS

Companion Stealth:7-5=2 DOS

Engineering:12-6=6 DOS

Larceny:11-5=6 DOS







 [MENTION=8666]Remi[/MENTION]
*Hermes? The son of Zeus who guided the souls of mortals into the underworld. You do not have much faith in our combat skills do you? Even so I think a Valkyrie is more appropriate in your case. Actually if you were to carry my soul to the afterlife I think I would be slightly less opposed to the entire idea. Although we tank crews tend to go out with a bang, usually there is not much left to bury.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Just ensuring I know what we've got to work with, so if we get assaulted I know just how screwed we really are  It's a good thing I asked because I assumed it was a compound style layout with at least some perimeter defenses, and now I know that assumption was wrong. I've lost my copy of the pdf, but tactics was a campaign skill right?


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I'll wait to see what 'miha' just managed to do before tinkering any further.
If we aren't in combat any time soon, I regen 1 mana every two rounds while keeping all buffs active, shall I keep track, or just assume I am full when we start busting heads?
 [MENTION=6460]Mikhail[/MENTION]
I know I'm gorgeous, and aleksandra is a girl, but I didn't know you were smug!
boom!


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=5134]Ghost[/MENTION]: Yes it is a campaign skill, when I get back home from lovely sunny Mauritius I shall repost them. Comfortable 27 degrees everyday with no humidity, Autumn is the best.. well aside from the flash flood we had for 30 min on Saturday.

@Tsuba: You will have full mana by start of any combat, it will take Mikhail long enough to adjust that panel. 







 Satellite room 

Mikhail looks around and approaches the panel. He removes the panel easily and gets to work. Mikhail finds that the normal power to the box is shut off and this panel or maybe the whole building is running on emergency power. Mikhail makes short work of rewiring the panel to get it to open the door, he couldn't read any of the labels on the wiring. It was written in a strange alien language though the mechanisms of wires and electricity doesn't seem to be any different to Earth's. It takes him a bit longer than usual due to these differences but he gets the door open all the same.

The glass door opens into the next room, behind it is a small chamber and another glass door to the rest of the complex. All of you are used to this sort of protocol, it looks like a security room before the main building. Though the glass door on the other side is open already, approaching it the door seems stuck in place. Like it has been forced there. There is a main corridor in the next section with two side corridors. One side corridor to the left as soon as you enter the main one and a corridor to the right at the end of the corridor. The group hears some clanking noises coming from the further corridor, approaching it and looking around nothing seems alarming at first. There is a closed metal sliding door to a room. Approaching it you can hear clanking come from inside.

The other corridor, the closer one leads to a small room looking into the security room, it has a load of screens though they seem to all be off or have a lot of static. Inside this room there is also another orange flashing light inside of normal lighting. One screen adjacent to the door has a bunch of commands in a foreign language.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 2, 2013)

He actually jumped a little because he wasn't expecting anything out  here, he was expecting things to come bursting from a building. He  broadcast his comms.
*"Cap'n Ghost, Cap'n Baudric... Theres  something here. Unless I'm mistaken... In the direction of the camp.  Permission to investigate,ey?"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 2, 2013)

Turning his attention towards Ray

* Granted, I'll keep you covered, wait until I'm in position with clear LOS.*

On Internal comms
* Sarah eyes open.*

He stays at a distance, watching the buildings for any movement whilst Ray progresses. Each time positioning himself far enough away so as not to be noticed by any potential threats but ensuring he can see ahead of Ray making sure if he is jumped one shot will end the attacker. Once in position he gives the go ahead to Ray to advance, watching every shadow, corner and opening above him for anything suspicious. 









*OOC:*


 Sooo time for some rolls.
Optic Camo: Cl:12, with 7+5= Flat pass
Unseen Sense: 7-8= -1 DoS using 1 Destiny point to get a flat pass
Stealth: 10-4 = 6 DoS
Perception: 8-5 = 3 Dos
Sarah Stealth: 7-7 = Flat pass
Sarah Perception: 11-5 = 6 DoS

Readied Action: Pulling the trigger with inflict weakness =D


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 2, 2013)

Arthur stopped, a shot was reason enough but the scene laid out in the bunker was enough to make it seem dangerous.
As always caution and clear thinking. An evaluation of what lay both in front and behind them.
He turned to private Morissette and captain Bauhdric *I'll leave the tactics to the experts, I'll see if I can find anything else about this area.
*He then set about investigating the area.









*OOC:*


Lookin' around investamagating
How was the door and the Armour opened up/destroyed? investigation: 8-7= 1 DOS
Any check as to what the blue liquid is?

Arthur will try use his ultrasound scanner to try see anything beyond the door without setting off any more shots. If that's successful and the area isn't ridiculously dangerous Arthur will push Kaboom through to look around.
Perception: 10-7= 3 DOS
Stealth: 8-7= 1 DOS


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 2, 2013)

He left his braced machine gun, hauling his launcher into his arms, and proceeded towards where he thought he had heard the sound at Ghost's say so, slowly and carefully. Or, as slow and careful as one can be with a rocket launcher mounted on your shoulder.









*OOC:*


(going to assume a perception check but feel free to prod me otherwise
Perception check: 8-6=2 degrees of success)


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 3, 2013)

Outside 

Raymond starts to follow the sounds and eventually it reaches the boarded up building. As soon as he reaches the building Ghost in his ear hears a familiar voice. *"Are you going to fail him to?"*









*OOC:*


 Roll Bravery Ghost 







Raymond looks around at the entrance and can hear something coming from further within. The major thing he hears while on the threshold is his radio is slowly turning to static and his suit is starting to act strange.

 Bunker 

Arthur surmises that the door was quite brutally forced off, from some sort or ram. It wasn't a blast as there is nothing to denote blast marks around. The armour seems like it is incomplete though has not been ripped off, more looks taken off. There seems to be another bit that is added to the bottom, there is some form of zipper-like pattern at the bottom. It hasn't been shredded however. 









*OOC:*


 Science or any campaign skill close to that for the check 







Beyond the door there is one creature that was seemingly very still up until this point and is now moving. Now that you are close you can tell this creature has at least 5 moving limbs. Kaboom moves through stealthfully without drawing the creature's attention. He sees a creature clad in armour from top to bottom. It has a humanoid upper half though it's lower body similar to a centaur's body, Kaboom can see that it however has 3 large talons at the bottom of each of it's 'feet' that are poking out of the armour planting it as if kneeling on the ground. The very back of the creature looks like its slumped down, some of the blue liquid is forming a pool behind the creature.

In general the adjacent rooms has many more of the empty armour pieces though you can see the bottom now, it seems to be a facilitate putting the pieces of the armour on more easily for the creatures. Though the creatures have 6 legs on the bottom telling by the empty armour. There seems to be bits of metal and debris everywhere in the room like there was a firefight.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 3, 2013)

Aleksandra stepped up to the metal door trying to ascertain what was going on beyond. She came to the conclusion that the sound could be made by too many different things to be sure. She stepped back and over comms she said :*"We can go through this door or we can investigate the open room. While we won't have to do anything to enter the other room whatever is making sounds may have a limited amount of time to explore. Sticking to doctrine I say we clear before salvage. Objections?"*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 3, 2013)

*"Agreed, our primary objective here is to gather intelligence, empty rooms are not as good as locals for that anyway. Any volunteers for first into the breach?"*


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

He spoke through his communicator directly to Ghost, having closed communications with those in the building for now thinking maybe the cross communications might be causing static, he wasn't sure quite how much of it was getting through.

*"Strange sounds coming from the building... I feel kinda funny... Is that me or my suit...? Ey, Cap'n, I might have a malfunction... I'll get it checked out when we get back to the ship, ey? Theres something on the other side of these boards. Permission to breach? I repeat, do I have permission to breach?"*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 3, 2013)

*"I'll take point, keep my back clear."* Aleksandra examined the door.









*OOC:*


 Is there a door handle, if so I'll try it, if not and or the door doesn't just open it's either lancing time or larceny if either of you two want to try it cause I'm rolling against an 11.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Bravery: 8-7= 1 DoS.
Unseen Sense (seems appropriate): 10-8 = 2 DoS
Sarah Perception: 4-5 = -1 DoS (if I can spend destiny points on Companion rolls I'll use 1 Destiny to bump it to flat pass.)
Can I place the voice or is it just familiar?







Quietly under his breath..

* Not now, you will not distract me now. It wasn't my fault, was it? No it wasn't, I did what was expected, I have nothing to regret.*
* Thinking: Then why is it causing me so much grief now?*

Shaking his head from side to side..

* Snap out of it Ghost. Who the hell are you? Why do you persist in following me?*

The question seemingly to no-one, but he asks it anyways, knowing an answer won't come. Opening up internal comms,

* Can you hear or see anything Sarah?*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 4, 2013)

*Hmm it seems...*(proceeds to explain everything kaboom has seen)

*​Should we eliminate it?*









*OOC:*


Science check:11-6= 5 degrees of success.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 4, 2013)

Alexander nods, striding up quickly to the bunker door himself, while listening to Arthurs description. An...Alien? Other creatures? 

*"No need to eliminate it until we are aware of it's allegiance. Though alien to us,  it is one of gods creatures regardless, we will give it time to explain itself to us. To this end, I will breach. If it turns around and starts firing, I'm in the best position to take what it's got.."
*
Slowly, he strides up to the bunker, hulking form looking as sturdy as the building he was walking towards as he scanned the perimeter. Taking a deep breath, he passed through the bunker doors.

*"Cover me. I'm going in."*


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 4, 2013)

Bunker 

Alexander goes in and hears several more shots ring out. 









*OOC:*


 Attack vs def: 14 Damage: 19 







The creature is making a disturbing growling aggresive sound for a few moments, then stops. It's gun pointed directly at Alexander though it is swaying trying to get off the ground stumbling around.









*OOC:*


 Roll Intuition Alexander 







 Satellite 

There isn't much in the way of a handle, it seems like it is meant to close from the inside. Alexandra revs up her lance and cuts through the doorway. As soon as she does she sees two claw bots that have been waiting on the other side of the door and charge forward. They are about the width of the corridor with the two of them side by side. Their flat head plates seemed to be locked together but the rest of their body are moving independently. One takes a swipe at Alexandra and one on J.D. Tsuba.









*OOC:*


 Attack vs Alexandra: 12, damage: 21 [/dice]
Attack vs J.D Tsuba: 13 damage: 17 

You guys in Satellite may all act before they do again.[/dice]

 Outside 

Raymond hears a little static from Ghost then * "Why do you persist on following me?!" * Not quite the answer he was looking for to his previous question.

Sarah is unable to see anything and tells you she didn't hear anything earlier other than Ghost talking to himself.









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=5134]Ghost[/MENTION]: You can't use destiny or wof on companions/summons, the voice feels familiar and is male


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 4, 2013)

*'Son of a ...'
*As the two claw-bots charge, one of them strikes forwards into the Haze that signified where J.D was.  Obviously useless, he drops the lensing effect in preference of a more direct tactic. Quickly becoming more opaque appears a very pissed of J.D with a look on his face that could drop a yak.
*'Oh, we're going already are we? Well then, COME AT ME BRO!'*
A split second later, there is a surge of purple lightning behind them, and J.D appears again. Where he stood a few seconds before is a new wall, just the right size to block half of the corridor, allowing only one of the robots to attack at once.
*'Sorry were you expecting me to stay there? ha.'*









*OOC:*



I'm hit! ouch.
dropping gravity, a load of good that did 
keeping nova beam active
Warping 2 meters back out of harms away (I assume that does not incur opportunity attacks)
Astral Terrain where I was, no CL aiming for something that blocks the doorway in such a way that we can all see through the remaining gap that is large enough for one monster at a time 
mana down to 7


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 4, 2013)

"I...uh..... sorry? Well if you don't want me around..."

 wait! Maybe that was code! I think that was a yes!" 

"Roger Cap'n!"

Raymond shoulderbarges the door with his rocket launcher.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 4, 2013)

Mikhail raised his riffle firing on the toaster attacking Tsuba and opening coms in the mean time.

*Contact!*









*OOC:*



Attack 1:16 

Damage 1:24

Attack 2:16

Damage 2:20


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I'll drop a destiny to not be hit pushing that attack down to 11 taking me to 13 destiny. I'll make a lance attack on one and then move back in front of tsuba. I'll take the +1 on my int if that's okay tsuba as that makes my everything better really. 
I got a 15 vs mag def for lance, with a cost of 4 i'll add another to up the damage by one taking me to 5 mana. Damage is 23 vs 4.
I won't drop my stealth I'll let it be kept up with the dom rod. 





 
Aleksandra avoided the claw by a hairs' breadth, having pushed herself back just before the lunge came. As she hopped back she swung across with her still charged thermal lance at the creatures' mid-section. She came to rest just infront of her more pacifistic comrade and took up a defensive stance.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 4, 2013)

Shaking the voice from his head he snaps back in time to hear 'Roger Cap'n'. Looking down the scope he notices that Ray has entered the building.

* Damn it, I can't cover you if you're indoors.
Thinking: This voice will just have to wait. I've got better things to do with my time then deal with a creature that won't show itself.*

He launches forward removing the scope from his rifle and placing it in the compartment found on his leg. Resting one shoulder against the wall he peers inside the building to see where Ray has gone, making sure to remain in partial cover just in case something fires on him and to provide covering fire if needed.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Sorry for the late response! Had to re-read the FUN rulebook to work out what I needed to do xD At any rate:

Intuition: 4 (Huge degree of failure; my wisdom is only 2! Still, I'm willing to give this living creature the benefit of the doubt; I'll burn the number of fate points required pass it! I believe that is...6? )

I'd also like to make an physiology check on the creature before me, to try and work something out about it. Would that skill be applicable to an alien?


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 5, 2013)

Bunker 









*OOC:*


 At Arthur: Whoops sorry forgot your bit, it's below 







The substance is blood, not all that fresh though. The colouration would mean that this has a copper base as opposed to a ferric one.

Meanwhile in the next room Alexander is staring down this creature, the creature isn't firing anymore as it isn't sure if you are a hostile. It is hesitating wondering what Alexander is going to do, or if he is a rouse from the enemy the creature is fighting. It also doesn't want to undergo undue stress as it looks very tired.









*OOC:*


 Yes you may roll physiology 







 Satellite 

Both the claw bots get hit quite a bit from oncoming fire and attacks. They looks confused at the terrain and spend a turn swiping at it before realizing it isn't real.









*OOC:*


 Your guys goes again 







 Building 

Raymond starts to walk through the corridors and hears the static getting louder before it suddenly stops completely. The building looks very much like an officer's block with sleeper quarters for lower men. The beds looks strange though, far bigger than it would be for humans. They also don't have much in the way of blankets, the beds are cushions surrounded by a metallic wall. As if you need to climb inside. While inside Raymond eventually gets to a bit where there are some simple trip wire traps though they are across a whole door way. Small wires about 10 of them covering up an entrance.

 Outside 

Raymond disappears from view into the building complex. Ghost hears another voice *"Right into the foxes den, we know those foxes get shot!"*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 5, 2013)

Having finished examining what he now knew was blood. Arthur turned again to the captain to see how he was faring after being shot at. 
*In case it helps sir I'm pretty sure the blue substance is its' blood, so there's a good chance its wounded.

*Having contributed, Arthur watched the scene unfold.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 5, 2013)

"Ey, you told me to breach it cap'n! Anyway.... Whatever I saw it seems to be gone. Theres a trap set up across here... Do  I proceed or go back to holding position? "


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 5, 2013)

* Pull back, unless you can safely disarm those wires you'll only get yourself injured or worse.*

He turns to survey his surroundings to ensure the momentary break in watch hasn't allowed anything to slip by. Once he's satisfied he'll re-attach the scope, adjusting the sights with well-practiced speed. Waiting for Ray to return. When he get's back...

* What was it you heard? Did you see anything?*

Though you notice he's not a stoic as he was, seeming a little distracted as if he's thinking about something else and running on automatic at the minute.

* Thinking: I swear to god I'll find you, I'll never rest until you pay for what you did. I know you're nearby...*









*OOC:*


 Again rolls incoming:
Perception: 7-5= 2 DoS
Unseen sense: 5-8= -3 DoS ^^

Also what type of skill would be used in the disarming of a trap? I'm assuming the most obvious one is crafting but what other skills could replace it? Yes I'm trying to find a use for survival XD


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Couple of things, Ray and Ghost currently cannot hear each other in comms. Two is Ray attempting to now leave the building?


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Didn't realise we couldn't contact each other so Ghost will act differently, so you'll kinda have to ignore my previous post if I knew how to delete them I'd remove it.







Opening up the Comm's link to Ray, trying to get back in contact. All ghost hears is static.

* Damn it, not again.* Opening up a link to Alexandra
* I understand you've engaged hostiles, sasha I've lost contact and visual on private Mourisette, I'm gonna have to go off air whilst I try to find out what's happened to him. I'll be outside contact, I suspect an external force is jamming the signal. As soon as I've found him I'll get back in contact, my current position is....(explains where the building entrance is). Ghost out.*

Activating his camo ghost enters the building, moving swiftly but cautiously, sticking to the shadows. Double checking corners before moving into an area and ensuring safety when moving across exposed terrain.

* This can't be happening, who the hell is jamming us, and why does he sound like......*

He shakes his head again, trying to remove the voice from his head. 

*Thinking: Focus Ghost, you've lost contact with Ray and if he is in here with us....Ray has no idea what he's stumbled on to*

He continues his search.









*OOC:*


 Does this count as a combat or are we still free roaming so to speak?
Rolls:
Optic Camo: 7+5 = 12, flat pass
Stealth: 8-4 = 4 DoS
Perception: 11-5 = 6 DoS
Intuition: 7-5 = 2 DoS (I know who the voice belongs to, or at least have my suspicions, so looking for evidence of him plus any traps he may have laid.
Investigation: 4-7 = -3 DoS, using 3 Destiny leaving me with 11
Unseen sense: 12-8 = 4 DoS (critical if that's important)
Sarah Perception: 9-5 = 4 DoS
Sarah Investigation: 4-7 = -3 DoS

That's a lot of rolls XD hopefully I've covered just about every eventuality.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


 if it's our go, the I'll take another swipe at the same bot. Move forward, staying this time. 16 vs mag def with lance and 20 damage.
 It costs 4 this round. My regen will take me up three and that will leave me on 4 after the attack. I'll upkeep the stealth with my dom rob as before. 






Aleksandra dashed forward and thrust her lance deftly towards the already slashed claw-bot.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 6, 2013)

Alexander grunts as whatever the creature fires at him slams into his Physique; however, such is his build that it appears to anyone else that he had merely been stung by a mosquito. Still, he resisted his tempers, and did not ignite his powerfists. Instead, he slowly raised his hands, going down on one knee as he tried his hardest to indicate that he was no threat. He then turned his vox-caster on, and proceeded to speak directly to the creature.
*
"I do not know if you understand me, creature, but I shall try. My name is Alexander Bauhdric, proud son of Germany."
*
He slowly gestures to himself as he says his name, both arms pointing to his chest as he said his name, before slowly repeating the gesture towards the alien before him.

*"Who are you?"

*He then turned the vox-caster off, and whispered to the rest of his squad.
*
"Contact, just inside the bunker. I have faith that he is non-aggressive, just confused. However, he is armed."
*








*OOC:*


 Rolled 3 for physiology. NOPE.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Apr 7, 2013)

Rey gently stepped forward, trying to look as peaceful as possible, she spoke calm as she tried to translate the captains words as best she could, she could at least try to convey that they meant no harm after all (After all if they knew what distress sounded like due to the communication she could theorize what calmness sounded like).









*OOC:*


 That's an 8 so a Pass by 1 on linguistics to translate what baudric is saying as best as she can (Willing to spend 4 destiny if needed)


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 7, 2013)

Pew Pew Pew!!!









*OOC:*



Attack 1:20
Damage 1:25
Attack 2:16
Damage 2:24

It is confirmed now, Declan's d6s are totally loaded.















*OOC:*


I just realized that my post is kinda short and rubbish so here (still waiting for the reply to the last one) 






 [MENTION=8666]Remi[/MENTION] *So private where did you fly before this. If I had to guess I'd say search and rescue unit, you look like the type.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


 [MENTION=6460]Mikhail[/MENTION] oh for the love of, the post ate my reply .. I posted it ages ago now it gone. I was wondering why you weren't replying to that. The heck.. see reply on the bottom. Also we had a random post appear in the thread too... what is going on? >.>







 Bunker 

Rey and Captain Bauhdric try talking to this creature to calm it down. Bauhdric isn't able to aptly describe what he's trying to say but with Rey's help the creature then replies by point at the captain.

*"Aleszandear Baauuurdrac." * It then points to itself and says *"Czsorkac Krotonec." *

All Bauhdric can tell is that the creature is wounded.

 Satellite 

The two robots get shot and sliced to bits. They fall as heaps to the ground, in the room that Alexandra opened up there is a couple of flat mechanical devices on the ground as if they had just been dropped there. They are about 3 feet in diameter. These odd flat devices are next to a lot of control panels, there is also a large now none functioning screen in the front of this room.  Out of this room there is a staircase at the back headed up.

 Inside the boarded up building









*OOC:*


 Still free roaming, Ray has just found a trap is all at the moment. 







Ghost enters the building as quietly and stealthily as he can, with everything running he doesn't think he'll be caught. The voice he has been hearing he swears is 



Spoiler



Reaper's


. Looking around Ghost can just about catch up with where Ray as gone. As Ray is inspecting the trap Ghost can see a humanoid with similar gear to what he used to wear in his old outfit. The figure is sneaking up to Ray unbeknownst to Ray. He has a large blade attached to his arm that is currently drawn.
 [MENTION=6460]Mikhail[/MENTION]: *"Huh, I always thought he was just a messenger boy. Don't worry I trust you'll live and don't valkyries take the souls of dead soldiers anyway? Ah whatever, call me what you will I ain't going to help you much in a firefight but I'll get you out of one."* She reclines back into her chair.

*"I mostly flew over the east side of Asia, I was a scouting and missile interception pilot. I did do search and rescue as well though that paid less would you believe? I guess I just want a bit more pay for risking my neck."*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 7, 2013)

Mikhail stepped over the hopefully dead robots and entered the room.

* Impressive moves J.D. Sis can you hold the stairs while we check the tech over here. Might be explosives.*

He picks one of the objects and starts examining it.

*I hope our Captain is not going to die from boredom on guard duty, he is missing all of the adventure.*

He said more to himself then anyone else.









*OOC:*



Perception 3-5= -2 DOS
Engineering 8-6= 2 DOS 















*OOC:*



 It then points to itself and says "Czsorkac Krotonec.
OH  ITS THE POLISH!!!







 [MENTION=8666]Remi[/MENTION]
*I did some scouting in Asia back in the day. Although we shot missiles and then needed to be rescued instead. Who knows maybe we even met before, all these wars got complicated, which side were you on?

Pay here is better I guess, as long as we actually get a chance to spend it. Somehow I doubt local shops accept euros. *


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 7, 2013)

*"Cap'n...? Cap'n...? Argh...I don't like this, Lost him again. Cap'n? Right, trap, disarm, concentrate Raymond, concentrate. Going forward is always better than backwards."*








*OOC:*


Assuming here that I have no idea theres something behind me, I'm going to try and start taking apart these traps. What roll would that be?


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 7, 2013)

Arthur sighed as the creature calmed down and started to communicate.
*I'll carry on sir.

*Arthur walked by to carry on combing the bunker for anything else of interest as he drew closer to the alien he regarded the armour it was wearing.
*Thinking: I wonder how tough that armour is?...


*







*OOC:*


 Whilst my teammates look at something I'm probably not allowed to blow up I'm going to carry on investigating the bunker seeing if there's anything else of interest this creature's room. Like any kind of records,munitions,doors etc. Hwilst looking for traps because prarnoia!
Investigation: 10-7= 3 DoS
Perception:11-8= 3 DoS
Traps (I guess):7-5= 2 DoS


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 7, 2013)

*'Naturally Mikhail, I hold myself to the highest standards in all that I do, including getting mauled by baka robots unfortunately, but still, we all seem to be in one piece, thats the main thing.'
*
J.D wanders in with Mikhail, looking around the room and heading over to the fallen devices, working out what they do.









*OOC:*



Science - (1,1,6) 7-5 = 2 degrees success
Intuition - (6,4,5) 11-4 = 7 degrees of sucess

I assume that means I kinda know what it is, but I can use it like a pro.
I'm not missing that opportunity. I pick it up and use it.







While J.D. picks up one of the devices and switches it on, he replies to Mikhail's musings on private channel
*'He may be missing out on all the adventure, but I think he'll be happy with his place, lots of brooding to be done on guard duty, and he's got a lot to catch up on.'*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 7, 2013)

His pulse starting to race, as he takes in the sight. He takes aim, looking down the rifles sights pointing it squarely at the figure. Taking aim at the legs..

* Thinking: He'll have an escape plan, he knows I'm here, he probably knows I'm standing behind him now. Check the exits Ghost, don't  this up.
*
* Hold it right there, drop the knife, keep your hands where I can see them, turn around slowly, any sudden movements I drop you where you stand. You know I won't miss...*

His voice turning to a growl

* Reaper.*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 7, 2013)

Alexander attempts to look over the creature, gauging it's injuries to the best of his abilities; though alien bodies may be different, he was something of a trained medic. While actually healing the wounds would be impossible without greater knowledge, stabilisation of the creatures condition may be possible.









*OOC:*


I whip out my Medipack, and I'll make a medicare check

Medicare: 4. What's with my god-awful rolling! Still, one destiny point would bring it up to a pass. Would this help at all?


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 7, 2013)

Aleksandra stooped briefly and surreptitiously cut off a finger of one of the bots, she quickly shoved it into a belt compartment and then made her way across the room to cover the stairs. She took up a steady firing stance with clear sight and close distance to some cover if needed, maintaining her stealth field at all times. 

*"So gents, what are we looking at here?"* she said over comms. *"Those toasters looked attached at the head, perhaps this is some kind of research facility. We should stay alert for more hostiles or potential locals."*









*OOC:*


Is there any written language in the room or similar material?






Aleksandra mused on the situation while she covered the stairs, she wondered to herself:  *"What happened here? It this planet a potential ally against these toasters? Too early to say, best outlook, some definitive data on weakness and tactics."
"That's a logic leap" butted in Olga from her suit's internal systems. "You don't know what the hell was down here." 

"Look there is no way that a species would be happy about being harvested like this." Aleksandra retorted. 

"No Olga is right." weighed in Ula "There are examples in history of wilful sacrifice to various causes regardless of intent or result. It is entirely possible that this species became subservient to the 'Toasters' believing them astral gods, harvesting could have been consensual." 

There was an internal pause then that bordered on the awkward. Then Aleksandra thought "I created you both, you are both part of me, don't contradict me so much."

"Then start thinking like yourself and we will not have to." Ula replied. "Observe, profile, strategize, execute." Another pause. 

"You've not been this sloppy in years, get your  together." berated Olga,"You need to get over your space panic and you need to deal with the past, you won't die out here we wont let you."

"Never." * 

Aleksandra wavered, the support was not as comforting as it should be. This was a new fight, there was going to be a way out, there was. This wasn't going to be like Somalia. She looked forward to pinning the finger onto her collection, that would calm her down.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 7, 2013)

Mikhail started talking while still fiddling with the device

* Doubtful. Locals were supposed to be unaware of this operation. This could have been a toaster base that got discovered and the signal was them calling for extraction. Maybe the ships we engaged were their ride home. Or the locals here found out about the harvesting and tried to warn the others so toasters tried to take the facility out before it was too late. Either way it is impossible to be sure without additional information. 

*He then half turned to Alexandra.*

Also Sasha I hear memory wipes are really good for VI's performance, make them less distracted.*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 8, 2013)

*"I can assure you miha they are perfectly focussed on the task at hand,"* she replied crisply keeping her watch on the stairs. *"I don't know what could have made you think otherwise. You make a good point though the kind of language we find here may well disprove that hypothesis. I know there was some written text in that other room, but I don't know if we can get some toaster script to compare it to."*

She thought to her self once more:  *"Dammit girls you'll have to keep it down in there, Misha's starting to hear our crazy internal dialogues." *
*"Hey, your words nutso."* Snarked Olga
*"We shall do our best."* Affirmed Ula
*"Good we can't have the wheels coming off just yet."*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 8, 2013)

*What, you mean I now need actual reasons to distrust an evil digital over mind secretly plotting the destruction of human race? I just generally don't like computers I can't throw out of a window!

And what hypothesis are you talking about?
*








*OOC:*


That is what you get for not tagging your posts sensibly!


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 8, 2013)

*"Well you said that this could have been a toaster base, that is a hypothesis, a theory. I don't see why two toasters would fuse their heads together but like I said you could be right. I don't see why you'd distrust a human built computer, it can't do anything it wasn't programmed too. It is inherently more trustworthy than humans who are unpredictable."*









*OOC:*


 I edited it almost immediately but it didn't seem to bring up the changes until I posted again, I still dislike that the Think bubbles are borked, contextually I did try to make it apparent that it was internal, but you're right it wasn't clear and that's why I reacted the way I did and tried not to break the flow


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 8, 2013)

Inside the boarding building 

Ghost's knows Reapers speed and Audacity. Despite the warning he rushes behind Raymond and turns around to face Ghost and says back to him. *"Oh go on then, shoot.. as if you had the bravery to do so before. Pfff, always good for nothing goody two-shoes. Come on shoot." 
*
(Reaper is currently standing between Ghost and Raymond, though is adjacent to Raymond.)
 @_*Raymond*_


Spoiler



Since I can't put OOC in spoilers, it would be a trap roll if you have traps in your campaign skill. If not it would be a flat dex check (roll 1d6 try to roll under your dex) but you can't spend any abilities on it, as it is just you trying your luck. IC: You hear Ghost shout out calling for a man called Reaper to drop his weapons. A brief moment later you turn around and face Ghost who is pointing his gun directly at you. There is no Reaper, you don't hear who he is talking to. It's just you and him.



 Satellite 

J.D.Tsuba picks up one of the disks and has a fiddle with it eventually he manages to turn it on with what little power it has left and it starts to hover off the ground about 3 feet. Beyond that it doesn't seem to do anything else.

Mikhail starts to work away at the devices, the place is on emergency power so he feeds some of the cords into his suit to get a bit more power into the devices. He is able to turn on the device and the screens start to flood with a foreign language that none of you have seen before.

Alexandra can see next to some devices there is what looks like paper though is more like glass that has written word on it, Mikhail then turns on the screens and she can tell the language is the same on the screen as on the 'paper'. 

 Bunker 

All Arthur can find is used traps, they seem to have been used at the door they just entered and around the battlefield. You feel that by the way that they were set up this guy was the last man standing. He was fighting dirty and to the very end. Other than that you find that in some of the creatures armors left on the ground there are some devices with detachable what looks like data drives. As you would guess it doesn't look like they could be fed into anything you have as they are of completely different shape and make.

Alexander approaches the creature to heal it. It looks confused at first, starts pointing it's gun at Alexander again but it realizing what Alexander is trying to do. It just collapses and let's Alexander work. As Alexander patches it up he sees that Czsorkac is missing a leg. Alexander patches the creature as best he can not really knowing the atatomy of such are bizarre creature, but he has stopped the bleeding at least.









*OOC:*


 You have to spend one point of destiny to get your pass but otherwise the above happens when you do spend it. Yes the creature is totally polish (I have no idea how to write polish names but I guess that's how!). 






 @_*Mikhail*_

Remi looks up at Mikhail who is standing next to her chair * "I was helping out China at the time, I was the 'hired help' from abroad. Better tech and all. As much as I'm not sure I will be able to spend any of the money I've earned on this trip I have to say the story I will have to tell people if I get back is far more than any money is worth. Hehe, provided I survive." *


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


Ill skip the trap check because of the current predicament he'd stop trying







*"Ah.Cap'n? Its me Raymond remember? Echo Squad? Lower your weapon, ey? Cap'n?" *He stared straight at Ghost, the only thought rushing through his head being 'oh , not again'.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 8, 2013)

The gun switches aim, moving upwards towards reaper's chest. Continuing upwards....

* Don't test me Reaper, I'm not letting you get away again, step away from the soldier and I might not kill you right now, this is your last warning. Have you forgotten already, I don't miss my targets.*

A sly grin crossing his face..

* Where are you going to run this time? Private Mourisette is behind you, I'm in front. Soldier, grab Reaper and secure him. Watch him, he's slipped from grasp before. If I see his hands move towards any weapon or item I'll blow the ers off.









OOC:


 Sorry, thought he had moved around behind Ray.





*


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 8, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Be aware Reaper is standing in FRONT of Raymond, from how you are looking at him now. He walked up behind raymond stopped and turned to face Ghost. Then Raymond has now turned to face ghost as well but he is behind reaper.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 8, 2013)

*"Captain, listen to me! Lower your weapon or I'll have to raise the alarm and I don't want to! CAP'N!"* He tried to keep his cool but the panic was beginning to show through. He preemptively reopened his comms to the rest of Echo by tapping his communicator. He placed a hand onto his rocket launcher... just in case.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 8, 2013)

Still aiming at Reaper....

* If I lower my weapon he'll turn and kill you without a moment's hesitation, what are you waiting for private? He's right in front of you, SECURE HIM!*
* Thinking: I'm not going to let him escape, not again. I won't let him die easy, he WILL know the suffering I've experienced.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 8, 2013)

*"The names Raymond Cap'n Ghost, theres noone to secure. Theres just you and me cap'n, I swear. Calm down, I think the alien air is getting to you. NOW LOWER THE GUN CAPTAIN GHOST, THATS AN ORDER!"* He yelled, as the nice approach wasn't working.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 8, 2013)

The finger easing off the trigger but the rifle still squarely aimed at Reaper's head.

* There's no-one there? I can see him as clearly as I can see you, Sarah can you see Reaper in front of me?*









*OOC:*


 I'm gonna assume that's a no but I'll wait for dave to confirm that.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 8, 2013)

*"Unless you're aiming at an invisible alien facehugger thats attached itself to my skull which I'm unaware of, then no, theres nobody else here! Put the gun down, soldier. Put. The Gun. Down."*

_Thinking: Is this some kind of elaborate ruse to 'accidently' shoot me in the face? What the hell is this guy on, did someone lace his breakfast with hallucinogens?!?_


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 9, 2013)

Sarah looks forward towards Raymond, * "I see someone there Ghostie in front of Raymond, but I don't know what Reaper looks like so it could be him?" *


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 9, 2013)

* You see private, I don't know if you're working with him or he's using a trick to deceive you but he is there. VIs don't have the capability to lie, and even if they did Sarah would never lie to me.*

His eye locking with reaper's

* Is this how you survive now Reaper? Using human body shields. You're pathetic, if you have any guts come at me, you're issue is with me not the private. Or are you so afraid of me that you're frozen to the spot?*

The gun still squarely aimed at reaper, the finger back on the trigger.


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 9, 2013)

Reaper switches his knife back and forth. *"Body shields? Oh come now, I am not even using your friend here. Oh I'm sorry I forget you don't face your enemy when you shoot them. I should turn around, best thing for a coward like you .. hahaha." * He turns around and he stares down at Raymond.

*"Go on, end this, if you can. Vixen couldn't ... haha, look at her now. Red suits her don't you think?" * He places the knife to his cheek and cuts a little bit of it so you can see him bleed.

Sarah looks a little worried on Ghost's shoulder. *"Should we be doing this...?" *


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 9, 2013)

* Don't you dare mention her name to me. You have no right to use it, she was a far better soldier then you'll ever be, a far better person then you'll ever be. Don't you dare turn your back on me, I want you to see the face that kills you. I know my shot will fire straight through you at this range and into anything behind you. Justify it any way you want you're still a coward hiding behind another person. Unlike you, I won't endanger the lives of those who have been entrusted to me, I'm better then that...Better then you.*

The rifle is visibly shaking in his hands, though it's not due to nervousness.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 9, 2013)

*"Helmet buddies can be compromised just like any other tech! Goddamnit cap'n!"* He sighed, realising that he just wasn't going to get through to .

*"If you shoot that gun at my cranium right now Ghost I'm dead, whether hes infront of me or not. The velocity of that bullet would take out 2 targets easily. If youre going to fire at this 'reaper' then shoot to injure for the love of god. I trust you. I think I trust you.  it I dont trust you but Im giving you the benefit of the doubt here and so help me god if theres nothing hereim marching you straight to med bay soldier!"*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 9, 2013)

Arthur started sifting through the stuff he'd found *thinking: interesting, I guess I better familiarize myself with these traps if its the kind of thing I'm going to be disarming... 
*
He then set about trying to get a rough idea of how these traps worked and how they could be disarmed.

He turned his attention to some kind of alien computer system, *Captain, private Morrissette I may have found a serious amount of intel providing we can get at it somehow. Or our friend can.*He returned to the group holding one of the data drive-like devices.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 9, 2013)

(I did turn my comms back on with Echo but im unsure if anythings blocking it or what you'd hear, or if I can hear you XD)


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


 There is something block comms to the two inside the boarded up building at the minute. 







 Boarded up building 

*"Oh I have the right to call her what I want. Heh, you think you were the only to lust over her? Hahah, we were a unit before you joined rookie, don't you think someone got there before you?" * Reaper smiles. *"and I knew it you are a coward, good for nothing. Can't even shoot your enemy when he's this close."* He spits * "Pathetic, why the higher ups gave you to us I will never know. *

As Raymond shouts over Reaper *" Maybe I should just kill your 'friend' here. He doesn't even trust you look at that, I'm so surprised."* He brings his arm over his head dramatically. *"Before I do, have you ever wandered why they gave me the codename reaper, huh? No you didn't did you? Hahah, oh that look on your face I love it!"*
 [MENTION=6699140]'Ghost'[/MENTION]



Spoiler



In your comms you hear something *"Ghost! Ghost!? Finally got through, damn the jamming of this place. This is Carl, can you hear me? That man is an apparition, his abilities go beyond what your mind can see. Don't shoot him, take the hit. It will only hurt for a little bit. Trust me. *



Reaper then darts forward towards Ghost and attacks him with his knife. The knife goes throw Ghost's ribs and a short moment later a red glow appears from one of Ghost's eyes. All Raymond sees is Ghost getting winded and falling down on one knee. Reaper gets shocked and he steps back, Reaper is now visible to Raymond.

* Tch, damn protective robots. You got more paranoid? Hahaha, oh well hasn't stopped me completely.* He turns to Raymond * I will be back ... oh hey there pretty boy. Pity your coward captain here didn't shoot, would have blown your head clean off. Hahaha, might have gotten rid of his past though. Also speaking of pasts, 'project' boy .... watch your back. Hahahaha, oh might be sooner than you think. You idiots are loud."* With that Reaper seems to disappear into thin air.

All around Ghost and Raymond they can hear shunting noises along the ground. Within only a few moments they are surrounded by aliens with humanoid torsos, Taur-shaped bodies and 6 legs with claws on the end of each. None of them are armed with much, some with what looks like guns, others with bits of glass, some with rock spears. Most of them have bits of armour on them instead of a full suit. One with a gun yells something in a strange language at the two soldiers.


 Bunker 

Arthur has figured out how these explosives work, they seem to be ejected 'shotgun' shrapnel. Similar to a claymore but these seem a bit different, it doesn't have a remote detonation from what you can see. They seem to use very cheap infrared sensors on the front instead of tripwires. You can't tell exactly what was in the shells but they seem to be able to fire multiple times, reusable mines as long as there is ammo. Though the ones you find are exhausted of their shells.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 9, 2013)

He takes a moment to recover from the attack, holding his ribs but soon after lowering his arm. Lowering his rifle along with it,

* He was right there, and I couldn't do it. Damn it ghost what the  is wrong with you, you had the shot, you could have took it. No amount of stealth can stop a bullet.*
* Thinking: What good is a sniper who hesitates at the moment of the kill?*

A little voice creeping into the back of his mind. He regains his senses and realises that he's surrounded. he lowers his weapon with one hand, opening communications with the other.

* I don't know who you are, but if you can hear me get a message to echo captain or private Zhukova of sierra squad, we're currently surrounded by XXXX number of hostiles in the boarded up building. Wielding what looks like haphazard weaponary and haphazard armour. Some look as though they are holding guns, others are equipped with slashing weaponary.*

He then raises his weapon aiming towards the one who shouted the command..

* I don't know if you can understand me but we have no intention of harming you, we've been sent to assist not to eliminate. Lower your weapons and we'll do the same.*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 9, 2013)

*I said what?*

Mikhail shakes his head slightly confused.

*We should keep going, we can come back once we clear the place out.*

 [MENTION=8666]Remi[/MENTION]
*Officially we were sent to Japan as "advisers" since Russia on paper was not involved in the conflicts.101 of proxy warfare. We did recon and sabotage, spec ops stuff. Supported ground recon teams as mobile anti air defense couple of times. But all that happened a long time and very far away, we are all one big happy family now.

So you are here not for gold but for glory then. Why not join one of the more glamorous trades? Like bomber pilots or navy interceptors? Or is that too much risk for a humble air jockey like yourself?*


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 9, 2013)

Aleksandra paused for a second, she decided to attribute Mikhail's vagueness to the excessive amount of flirting he seemed to do and got back to business.
*"Definitely, I'll take point again. This room is clear for now, same pattern as before. Go."* 
With that she began to creep up the stairs to the second floor.









*OOC:*


 Do you want re-rolls on stealth checks etc.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 9, 2013)

He was about to ask what the hell this 'Reaper' fellow was going on about calling him 'project boy'...when he dissapeared. The fact that he had appeared shocked Raymond somewhat, but the dissapearing shocked him even more.

_Maybe someone laced -my- breakfast with weird crap... I swear... There was noone there... noone...

_He jolted back to attention as the two of them were surrounded, but unlike Ghost, his rocket launcher was lowered. Right now he no longer trusted his perceptions.

*"Ey, Cap'n Ghost... These guys are definitely real, right?"*


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


 So you are going to just drop the alien language and the large amount of devices as well as a hover disk that have just turned on and move on? Just making sure.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 9, 2013)

Ghost nods slowly

* As far as I'm concerned so was Reaper, using another of his tricks to evade me. He was resourceful, I'll give him that. Those aliens are definately real to my eyes, as well as their weapons.*

His rifle steadied, not moving an inch.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


 We were kinda trying to be pseudo professionals and clear the building of threats and or personnel before searching thoroughly. If you prefer we can do each room in turn, I was just currently working on the basis of being able to search the place once it's safe and not get ambushed or surprised, it's one of the reasons why I was covering the stairwell. We didn't intend for it to seem like we were just going "here is a magical mystery gizmo...Nightshade can't do that".


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I don't mind if you wish to move on, was just making sure you were fine with it instead of just leaving all the tech behind  I will do an update when more people from Bunker have posted.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 10, 2013)

*OOC:*


Well I for one don't really want to leave my fun new toy behind, can I attach it to my armour somehow? you say it floats, so i could just drag it behind me on a rope, no?
I also wish to stack the papers and put them inside my suit jacket






*
'I'll be right there Aleks, there's no point leaving the papers on the floor though, I can pick them up and carry them with us, in case we need to make a quick exit later. Better to take the time we have now than hope we have time on the way back.'

*As he says this, he picks up the papers and stands up. Once ready (possibly after attaching the hoverpad? - Universal Narration) he follows the small tactical group through, further into the building









*OOC:*


[sorry mikhail, I thought what you said was audible. If it wasn't, pretend I fell unconscious again and was talking in my sleep)


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Well I'll wait until tomorrow night then something will happen to advance the Bunker group as well, as at the minute they are just staring over this alien.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Apr 12, 2013)

*Rey*

While Alexander was taking time to patch the alien up, Rey decided to kill two birds with one stone. She tried talking with the alien, keeping it focussed and alert but also trying her best to get a baseline for their communication, using objects in the room, on her person to try and get anything she could.

_I figured considering we can't really talk to the thing yet, I don't need to Roleplay out point at things and making noises, at least until we can actually understand each other

Rolled a 6, spending 2 destiny to make it a pass by 1, willing to spend up to 3 more_


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 12, 2013)

Alexander nods slowly, content with his patchwork.

*"Okay, I think we've done all we can for this one. His life is in god's hands now. We should forge forward. Arthur, any word on the risks ahead? Bunkers like this should be filled with security mechanisms; at least, assuming their approach to warfare is anything like ours."*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 12, 2013)

*I don't think there's much in the way of defences left in here, or anything for that matter. Most of their traps seem spent *He gestured towards the   expended mines. 
*If my guess is correct I'd also guess that the main thing these were all defending was our friend, or possibly these things* he held up one of the data drives.
*But I'll see if there's* *anything else.

*


Spoiler



I'll have kaboom take parts from some of the more intact mines so I can recreate them at a later date, like the infra red systems or anything that looks interesting. This probably doesn't need to be spoiler tagged but oooooooo mystery. Kaboom stealth check 9-7= 2 DOS











*OOC:*


I'm pretty sure we've found everything in here but just in case. Using ultrasound and a whole bunch of random skills, is there anywhere else to go deeper into the bunker? doors/hatches or possibly a sealed/hidden exit of some kind.
Perception: 9-8= 1 DOS
investigation:10-7= 3 DOS
traps:6-5= 1 DOS


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 12, 2013)

Bunker 

Rey manages to quickly grasp the basics of their language, it is difficult at first mostly because her mouth shape is different to the aliens but she at least has the basic grammatical structure down. Probably a few more rules to learn and more words but she can at least know how to learn it well now. Given more time she can definitely pick up their language.

There is a way further into the bunker past this room, this seems like the first defense line. Or last depending on how you look at in, when Arthur arrives at the stairwell further down the creature leans over shaking his head. Arthur can hazard a guess that the alien is telling him it's dangerous down that way.

Alexander looks over Arthurs notes and realizes most of the defensive mechanisms have been spent, maybe by battles this lone creature has seen or others more recent.

Passing down into the stair well the place isn't well lit, Echo squad lights up their torches on their MDAs or weaponry to search the nearby area. It is hard to see much further ahead but the previous scans that Arthur took can tell them that they are closing in on more movement. Possibly those that the alien was fighting against. Either way Echo starts to feel on edge and ready to take on a fight.









*OOC:*


 Map going up shortly, it will be in google docs but do me a favour and don't move the fog of war. Kinda will spoil the effect. 







 Satellite 









*OOC:*


 No need to re-roll stealth checks. 







The group goes up the stairs, J.D. Tsuba taking his little disk with him. Sierra start to clear room after room, all empty. There are some destroyed bots in them and some other suits of armour but that seems to be it. Eventually Sierra reaches a room that is being run on more than emergency power, standing inside is a creature with 6 legs, a taur body and humanoid upper half. On the ends of her legs instead of hooves there are three large claws. It is kneeling in front of a large capsule making a periodically wailing noise, the capsule itself doesn't look like it is being powered. The creature is slamming its hands onto the ground periodically and saying something in an alien language. Cracks start to appear in its skin seemingly eroding away. 









*OOC:*


 Map going up shortly for this group too. 







 Boarded up building 

Ghost is pointing his gun readily at the group of aliens. The aliens are shouting something at him and pointing their own weapons at him with none pointed at Raymond. One of the creatures, quite a bit smaller than the rest walks up to Raymond and pokes his MDA. It says something in its alien tongue, it seems to be quite sad as it says it. Then it points at Ghost. Most of the rest of the group is looking quite agitated and ready to jump on Ghost.


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Grid didn't appear when I transferred the images over, I've put an example box in each group's map so you can make the characters of a similar size. 

Echo: https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1Uyvmt5VQ5iXRGPS_b--l8i6WHxpJD_T3ZWyWA3vV9M0/edit?usp=sharing

Sierra: https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1_CCN-OEKgNsqjRB6r0OPg1uj95FFB4Uj9xxvSIsSpj4/edit?usp=sharing

Sierra can start at the entrance to the bottom room, or anywhere in the top left room.

Echo can start in the room that isn't covered by fog of war.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


 We're surrounded correct? How many of them stand between us and the door we used to get in? This is gonna end so well haha.







* Don't freeze up on me now soldier, I'm assuming you have a sidearm, draw it. If these things attack then I don't want to be the only one firing back. We need to find a choke point to take away their numerical advantage, I'm thinking the corridor we came down to get here, all we need to do is break through their lines.*

Turning back to the aliens he gestures with his weapon motioning downwards...

* Lower your weapons, if you open fire we will be forced to defend ourselves....and I'm not in a good mood.*

He continues to motion with his weapon the lowering of their's to see what their response is.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Rolling linguistics, flat pass, spending destiny for 5 degrees of success, taking me to 8 left. While the alien is clearly distressed and it has something to do with the pod/lack of power (probably not self eroding as it does not seem concerned with that.) I'd like to know if I can ascertain anything beyond that. Can we see what is in the pod? 






Aleksandra talked to her two squad mates over a closed comm. *" Input required, no noted other hostiles, being is seemingly unaware of our presence. J.D this room is powered, can you work out what this room is for? Miha, can you work out why it's not working right? What would either of you advise in dealing with this alien. *

She stood there poised and still, hands clasped on her weapon and letting her training keep her from flying into a panic. This was the first time she'd ever been able to observe a seemingly sentient non-human life form in a non combat environment. She realised that this could be true first contact and she didn't want anything to go wrong. She lamented then for a moment that their actions cold determine relations with this species entirely. 

If only they had an actual diplomat and actual time.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 12, 2013)

He looked quizzically at ghost, pointing to his rocket launcher.

*"Cap'n, this -is- my sidearm."*

He turned as the smaller alien approached him, letting it poke as it pleased. He noted the sad tone, and assumed it was something to do with Ghost as he pointed to him next.

*"Is the Cap'n making you sad little guy? Hey Ghost, I know I might have steered you wrong with the whole 'this invisible guy doesn't exist' thing, but notice how none of them are threatening me? I'd put the gun down if I were you. Just a suggestion though, you don't have to take orders from this here private, ey?" *


----------



## Ray_Ray (Apr 12, 2013)

"Private Campbell, would you mind giving us a sonic pulse of the area?" Rey asked, linking their suits targeting systems as she hummed, the flash of Paksis dissapating in a moment.









*OOC:*


That's a CL 12 to link Alexander, Myself and Arthur's LOS


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 12, 2013)

* You don't have a sidearm? What were you planning on doing if you found yourself in trouble whilst investigating this place?*
*Thinking: Damn it, that launcher will be no use to us at this range, and that leaves it to me to take them out.*

He starts to lower his weapon...

* And if I lower my weapon private? I doubt they'd be so kind as to let us keep them. That being said....*

He looks around at the group of aliens, lowering his weapon further.

* What choice do I have, with only one effective combatant.... If even one of them tries to take this weapon from me they'll regret it.*

He points the gun towards the ground but refuses to give it up.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 13, 2013)

Arthur nodded and sent out another sonic pulse hoping to spot any danger before it crept up on them. He unslung his grenade launcher nad made his own preparations  taking position behind his captain and affixing his blast shield to him guessing he would insist on going first, after all having him get blown up would be horribly inconvenient.









*OOC:*


yet again
Perception: 10-8: 2 DOS
Traps: 8-5: 3 DOS
Casting blast shield on Alexander: 15 vs CL14 (cast first time! amergerdners)
I made myself the C and K, despite my best efforts I can't centre the letters, I might adjust myself when everyone's on.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 13, 2013)

*"Don't do well with small guns cap'n... Never have. I believe its noted in my files in block capitals. I thought it was protocol for higher ups to read up on that kind of thing, ey? And don't blame me, you're the one that gave me the go ahead for coming in here!"*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 13, 2013)

He turns and glares at Ray..

* Firstly I'm not you squad captain so I don't have access to classified information about you, secondly I never gave the order to breach a building, I gave you permission to investigate the noise I never gave you permission to breach. Thirdly I took an attack for you, fourthly I didn't kill the man who took everything from me because I knew the shot would hit you as well. And now, you have the nerve to blame me for our current predicament? You've disobeyed my orders, acted of your own volition, and when I come in to get you out of the shitstorm you found yourself in you blame me? You have some nerve private.*









*OOC:*


 Look back at the post before reaper shown himself, you'll see ghost already took into consideration what his shot would do at that range ^^


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 13, 2013)

Mikhail didn't bother waiting for Alexandra to finish. He approached the capsule putting the rifle on his shoulder and knelt in front of it trying to figure out how to restore power to it.









*OOC:*


Hook it to the suit or something else in the room cos nobody is dying on my watch!
Engineering: 12-6= 6 DOS
Perception : 4-5 = -1 DOS (rolled 1 1 and then a 3. We were all THIS close to dying!)


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 13, 2013)

Arthur was right; The captain insisted on going first. Nodding to the rest of his squad, he pulled his faintly glowing power fists up into a readied position, before moving forward.

*"Come now. We shall see what the darkness conceals. The answers to many questions are within. Stay behind me, squad. I shall do my best to bottleneck whatever foes we encounter." *


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 13, 2013)

*'Sounds like a plan. On it.'
*
J.D. walks into the room and gives it a cursory scan for work stations or interface systems, being sure to keep his hands well away from his weapon, and moving slowly, so as not to alarm the distressed creature









*OOC:*


walking to unobtrusive corner and perceiving!
perception: 6 vs 5: 1 DOS (willing to spend some destiny till I find something useful)


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 13, 2013)

*"You were spouting so much crap over the comms that I assumed it was code, y'know? So I winged it. Right now I'm kind of GLAD you're not my commanding officer, we're outnumbered, what 5 to 1 here maybe more, and you're threatening to shoot em? I have more than some nerve Ghost , I just spent the last few minutes at the end of your gun barrel, and I was the only thing standing in the way of getting even with what seems to be some kind of arch-nemesis that SOMEHOW FOUND YOU IN THE VASTNESS OF ING SPACE! But even I know when to lower my gun. Forgive me if I'm not a little rattled here and trying to make sense of things, ey?"*

He stopped his half yelled speech to turn back to the little alien.

*"I, uh... sorry you had to see that."*

He offered him a somewhat forced smile, turning to Ghost also.

*"Be nice,ey? We can rip each others throats out over this when we get back to the ship. Which we will cap'n. Rey doesn't leave a man behind and I doubt Cap'n Baudric would either."*

_ Though I'm not so sure on Arthur, ey? Nah he'd probably blow us to bits before he let anyone else do so. _


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 13, 2013)

The glare not subsiding..

* You assumed I used a code, which I had not discussed with you beforehand? So tell me, how many times have your commanders used a code when giving you orders that they have not explained to you beforehand?*


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 14, 2013)

Satellite 









*OOC:*


 Sorry cyclone weather here + bad internet. 2/6 people have placed their markers on the maps, can I ask the other 4 to do so too please? 







Aleksandra can see that the pod is empty, it has been smashed open. The creature isn't saying much beyond looking at the pod quite solemnly. Mikhail and J.D then walk into the room inspecting things. As Mikhail approaches the pod the creature spots him and lets out a shriek and it collapses to the ground. From the adjoining rooms some bots hear the noise and start rushing to Sierra's position.









*OOC:*


 From now on I will be rolling initiative to speed things up, just add your mod to the dice I roll of you. I'll put the enemy on the board once everyone has positioned themselves, the enemies are coming from the open doors.

J.D: 9, Alek: 7, Mikhail: 9 

Claw bots: 9
Blade bots: 17 







There is the ever present claw bots that make a reappearance, a bot that the group has never seen before also enters the fray. A bot slightly larger that the claw bots that are bipedal but have very large 'feet' with sprawled out pistons touching the ground. 4 pistons on each 'foot'. The bots are wielding what looks like swords, or maybe some form of club. The are very thin sheet metal with vents every so often along the blade that have electricity pouring out of it. They look ready to start harvesting.

 In the Bunker 

Arthur sends out another sonic pulse, he gets 8 moving targets near him. 4 on left side, 2 on the right and 2 further down in front of them. The closest object to the right seems to have noticed the pulse and is moving towards the group.









*OOC:*


 Initiative for when combat begins, add your mod to what I've rolled:

Arthur: 11, Bauhdric: 4, Rey: 7

???: 15, ???: 8, ???: 12 







 Boarded up building 

The little creature near Raymond shies away when he begins shouting hiding behind one of the others creatures. The group of aliens lower their weapons when Ghost lowers his, though the one that seems to be leading them (the one doing all the talking) says something else to Ghost in their language and points at Ghost's weapon then the floor.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 14, 2013)

*Are you fuc.king joking? I should have stayed with the rearguard. *

Mikhail got up reading his rifle and turned to the bots.

*Что вылупились уроды, подходи все вместе щас буду вам глаза на жопу натягивать!
(What are you looking at bastards, come at me all at once I am about too stretch your faces until your eyes are positioned over your arses!)*

 
_And this is how I die_
 









*OOC:*


I presume the square with A is the alien. Initiative 21 if plus 1 to primary stat from JD still applies 19 otherwise.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 14, 2013)

He doesn't place the weapon on the floor. Instead he swings it around onto his shoulders, after which he removes his hands from the strap and holds them up flat in front of him. The strap is positioned diagonally across his chest so if anyone tries to disarm him it won't be too easy.

* I'm not giving up my weapon that easily, look it's holstered.*

Meeting the head alien's stare with one of his own.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


indeed, boost remains active 
total init - 19
I think I had better wait to see where everything is before acting


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 15, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Initiative 13, still got my stealth field up I never dropped it with the ole dominion staff but I don't know if that'll make a difference. 






Aleksandra did her best to press herself out of the way of the onslaught to find the best way to enter the fray. As she did she readied Ula for a flash bang pulse.

 * "Dammit, why are we always the one's getting ambushed?" *  

She braced her legs, ready to dart after the best target as soon and the disorientating blast went off.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 15, 2013)

*Eight targets captain, four on our left, two ahead and two to the right. One on the right appears to have noticed and is advancing in our direction. I can't see any traps, just hostiles. I can set up a precaution at one of the  entrances' should they try to encircle us.
*Kaboom rolled off to place an explosive as arthur took a quick evaluation of his surroundings 
_*Thinking: It might be worth sealing some of these exits...still... multiple hostiles in a tight space...they don't stand a chance.
*_Arthur raised his grenade launcher in anticipation of the coming fight

@Rey


Spoiler



If you look at Arthur's face his eyes seem to be incredibly wide, displaying the feeling of someone experiencing intense joy. Other than that he seems to be fighting to keep control of his facial expressions, showing only a slight twitch. Despite having spoken to him several times you've never seen him like this.











*OOC:*


Initiative: 15
Kaboom will move to the left (is it left side of the picture? or left as our characters are looking?, I'll move it ,or you can, when I know) entrance and place a planted explosive as stealthily as possible.
Stealth: 8-7:1 DOS
Arthur will stay away from the entrances and take aim with his grenade launcher towards the right entrance. He'll also quickly check the feasibility of collapsing parts of this bunker. Engineering:7-7: flat pass. 
Also, what is the curve in the room?


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 15, 2013)

Alexander nods to Arthur, crouching down into a more martial pose. 

"I'll head off the one that's coming towards us. Set up some precautions to our left; if there are four foes in that direction, then I want them to know pain before they even get to us. Squad, get ready!"
+ Reply to Thread
His fists crackle with barely concealed potential, lightning flashing from the walls as he gets ready to fight, moving towards the right of the room to intercept the interceptor.









*OOC:*


 Initiative 8. Give me a little bit to work out the google maps. It keeps crashing my laptop...


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 15, 2013)

((NOOO my little friend  ))

Raymond said nothing more to Ghost. He made a mental note to explain to Ghost the way him and Rey often exchanged unknown code, but doubted he'd understand. Maybe it was just a twin thing.

He knelt down slowly, as to not put the weapon wielding aliens on high alert, offering out a hand to where the little alien had hidden; he was unsure if it could still see him, but by George if this was first contact with an unknown alien species, he wanted to make the best of it.


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


 So Sierra fight in initiative order is: Mikhail, J.D.Tsuba, Blade bots, Aleksandra, Claw bots.

Echo fight is: Arthur, ???, ???, Bauhdric, ??? . Rey yet to post. 

People post their turns whenever they can instead of when they come up with if/if not statements so we can speed combat up. 

Enemies are now on the map, for Echo squad a bit less so.








Arthur gets ready for what is to come and sees a singular light that looks like a camera in the room to his right, the camera seems to zoom on their position then moves out of view.


 Boarded up building 

The alien shrieks at Ghost and three of the aliens are starting to swing makeshift bolas ready to throw at Ghost. One of the other Aliens who is shielding the smaller one calmly walks up to Raymond, points to his rocket launcher and opens his arms up for Raymond to place it there. The small alien clambers onto the creature's large taur back and is hiding behind it's humanoid looking half. Still looks intrigued at Raymond though a little shy.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 16, 2013)

*Next time I am driving the tank inside!*









*OOC:*


Pew pew at the top right B
Attack 1: 19
Damage 1: 25
Attack 2: 18
Damage 2: 18


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 16, 2013)

He looked a little reluctant as he picked up the rocket launcher and placed it delicately in the aliens arms. If this'd been any human he would have never even thought about giving up his Rexxar...But this was different.

*"I'm trusting you. Don't hurt him or I won't be so agreeable, ey? What am I saying, I don't even know if you can vaguely understand me."*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Apr 16, 2013)

*"Be careful with your explosive techniques here Arthur, I am sure the concussion waves from anything big would do havoc even in our suits"* she spoke carefully, smiling for a moment back at him before thinking *"I would suggest pulling back, we hold a defensive position, draw them out towards us... if they are not hostile then we can engage them from a safe distance, if they are we have a perfect killbox"*. She spoke carefully *"Captain, what are you orders?*

@Mr Splodey man


Spoiler



For a moment if Arthur is looking he can see Rey's expression shift to something a little more childish and sinister seeming to revel in it as well, her lips moving silently in a repeating pattern... as if she is saying something to herself.











*OOC:*



Final Initiative: 11
Action: throw a barrier on Bauhdric, the full on which I think is 2-4 Mana for 8 barrier


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 16, 2013)

Swinging his rifle back around, quicker then the eyes can follow it returns to his hands. He removes the ammo cartridge, and places it on the floor. Replacing the ammo cartridge into his suit. whilst performing this his eyes never leave the head aliens.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 16, 2013)

Silently in the corner, J.D. gestures and whispers throwing paksis around like a schoolboy in a monkey enclosure.









*OOC:*




Astral Terrain1
no CL
cost 2 (remaining : 9)
upkeep 1
Force wall - blocks line of effect, not line of sight (I assume that means they can't walk through it)
AT2
9+6 vs CL 10 - pass
cost 2 (remaining : 7)
upkeep 1
Force wall
AT3
5+6 vs CL 10 - pass
cost 2 (remaining : 5)
upkeep 1
Force wall

Gravity Well
10+6 vs CL 10 - pass
cost 2 mana (total remaining : 3)
upkeep 1 (conduit)
All enemies within 2 have -2 to all magic and ranged attacks
Magic attack vs northernmost B
8+6 vs M.Def
if hit, B gets pulled down to GW

buff still up this turn, probably dropping next turn though


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 17, 2013)

Nods to Miss Mourisette.

*"I wish there were something of a defensive position, but there's not much in the way of a easily defendable position . If we all move down one corridor  we can flush out the corridor's defenders, and then simple bottleneck our opponents up. Okay soldiers, follow me in." 

*Alexander leads the way, still moving in the direction that the noise is coming towards them.








*OOC:*


Moving down the hallway with the noise coming towards us, moving to the head of the column. If I encounter an opponent, I will beat their face in. I'm still having problems with google docs. I shall try doing it on my desktop instead.


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I'll move echo along once everyone is on the board as positioning and line of sight is important in their combat, Arthur is looking oh so lonely there. 







Mikhail shoots a couple of times at the claw bot damaging it a bit. J.D. Tsuba steps up his traps, pulls one of the blade bots in. It moves out but does not have enough movement to attack anyone so moves as quick as it can to reach Mikhail. One of the blade bot tries to charge through the astral terrain but gets blocked by it so moves along the wall trying to find an opening. The last blade bot seeing no other target other than Mikhail charges and attacks him.









*OOC:*


 Mikhail: Attack vs Def: 16 Damage: 24 to column 6 







 Boarded up building 

The three aliens swinging 'bolas' now swing the weapons at him, clearly fed up with the intruder they are dealing with.









*OOC:*


 Attacks: 18, 14 and 20 vs def. If any of those hit, auto grappled as they rolled high enough that you can't beat it. (They're getting 2d6 as opposed to your 1d6)







The alien in front of Raymond makes a high pitched chirping noise then carefully takes his weapon away. The other alien descends from his back still curious as to the creature in front of it. It seems to be creeping closer to Raymond to see how far it can get away with being close to him.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 17, 2013)

*OOC:*


I flipped a coin because I couldn't decide whether I should help Ghost or not.







He stayed quiet, though stood up straight again, stretching slightly as he watched the small alien from the corner of his eye. He also noted the fact that Ghost was being assaulted by the rest of the aliens, but he opted to turn a blind eye to this because Raymond wasn't very happy with Ghost right now. Like Ghost said earlier, He wasn't Raymond's squad leader, Raymond owed him nothing.

After a short while he spoke up, somewhat softly, and with a smile on his face. This expression was, would you believe, uncannily similar to Rey's probable expression at this time also.

*"Its ok... I'm not gonna hurt you. I'm a -nice- soldier. Pay no attention to grumpyguts over there."*









*OOC:*


 The coin did not like Ghost.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 17, 2013)

As he falls over, after being hit by the bolas.

* You'll be the first when I break out of this...*

Defiantly staring up at the aliens before him.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 17, 2013)

Aleksandra backed down the corridor as she gave orders over the comms. *"Fall back down this corridor. Hostiles are close-quarter the bottleneck will force limited engagement. Miha covering fire, J.D attempt to use your paksis to help bottleneck Ula will Flash bang then deform."*









*OOC:*


 Moved down the corridor, maintaining stealth. Ula will flash bang (large blast, all targets get disadvantage on checks next turn) then I'll desummon her and summon Olga as a standard though I'll update that on the map next round.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 18, 2013)

J.D. felt glad that the acting commander had ordered a retreat so quickly, not even requiring him to suggest it.  Aleksandra was a passable tactician after all, most satisfactory.*
'roger that, I can't hold this position for long. Mikhail, you'd better quick-time it out of there, I'll do what I can'

*







*OOC:*



Surge of magic to get my measly 3 mana up to 8, dropping the buff now to reduce upkeep, but still keeping terrain and gravity well leaves me on 5 mana after upkeep.
two magic attacks against the two B's in front of Mika, pulling them down to the well again
Att1
6+6 vs m.def
Att2
6+6 vs m.def

that could have gone better. If they don't move, sorry mika - it was nice knowing you






Still concentrating intently on the fight, J.D casually walks over to the entrance they came in by, and backs slowly out.









*OOC:*



actually screw that, I'll burn some destiny till they shift, you're worth it ;-)
@universal - just tell me what it costs


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Sorry back from flight, map updated for Echo. Just to make things simpler move your icon to where you want to go approximately. Remember the blank box is one measurement for movement, I will move the fog of war accordingly. 

Round 2 for most of Sierra is done, round 2 for echo needs to be posted, I will try to resolve the rounds together once their posted. I've done the rolls for Alexander barreling forward and charging the first thing he sees. 

Mikhail, J.D.Tsuba, Blade bots, Aleksandra, Claw bots.

Echo fight is: Arthur, ???, Blade bots, Rey, Bauhdric, ???. 







 Bunker 

Alexander gets given a shield and goes barreling through the doorway, eventually meeting a largebot slightly larger that the claw bots that are bipedal but have very large 'feet' with sprawled out pistons touching the ground. 4 pistons on each 'foot'. The bots are wielding what looks like swords, or maybe some form of club. The are very thin sheet metal with vents every so often along the blade that have electricity pouring out of it. Alexander lands a punch square it it's face. Arthur can see the other signatures start moving up closer towards them though they have yet to reach Echo.

 Satellite 

The claw bots seeing the movement of their friends being hampered by walls dig their claws into the walls and climb over the pod in between JD and Mikhail with one over the pod not gaining enough momentum to drop down with it's allies. (This is end of first round before your posts)

 Boarded up building 

Now with ghost subdued one of the aliens that threw one of the bolas disarms ghost of his rifle, it walks away from the rest of the group down a corridor with the rifle. The rest of the group plus Ghost and Raymond are lead down a separate corridor, they are lifted up in some bits as the aliens climb on walls around a few set of traps. Eventually the pair of them are led into a room with many more of these creatures all shapes and sizes many without weapons huddled around fires. All of them turn and stare at the two 'aliens' amongst them. Eventually the crew leads the pair into a small cell and they are left alone for a time. No aliens are in ear shot so the two soldiers can discuss freely, though Ghost has not been relinquished of his bonds.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


Quick question. Could I potentially drag the alien to the corridor and if yes what action/check would that be?


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 20, 2013)

Struggling against his bonds he realises it's futile, maybe given enough time he could break out of these but there were more pressing matters to attend to.

* Private, can you do something about these bolas, if we're going to escape I'm going to need the use of my hands.*

He starts to survey the surroundings, looking at exits, the cell itself and what he has at his disposal.









*OOC:*


 How many exits is there to the room? They can be doors or windows, even if they're boarded up. Also what state is the cell in? Are the bars new or old? Do they show signs of wear and tear?(rust, flaking metal etc) Also how many bolas are currently attached to me? Also going to bring this up now before we continue, you didn't mention that the aliens have searched us just that they took ray's launcher and my rifle, does that mean I still have my pistol?


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 20, 2013)

* "Escape? We have first contact with an alien race that COULD have killed us on the spot as they greatly outnumbered us, but they didn't. What did you expect them to do ey, give us tea and biscuits and let us on our way? This is an opportunity. Who knows, maybe they could even help us get home again, you think of that, 'cap'n'? or shouldn't I call you that since you're not my squad leader?"*

He sat down on the floor, calming himself a little and stretching.

*"I apologize,  I'm not usually like this cap'n, but you're hitting a raw nerve; The line must be drawn here! We might be soldiers, but we're human first. Breaking out of there would have expended resources, cooperating gives the opportunity for negotiation and possible gain, maybe even something mutually beneficial. This is no typical war scenario and we need to tread carefully. I sure as hell don't want to be called their enemy."*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 20, 2013)

Sitting down opposite Ray, he has calmed down now, compared to how he was before capture.

* So I'm assuming that's a no then, I have no intention of remaining their prisoner for any longer then we need to. They could very well be friendly and would help us if negotiations opened up. But we have a language barrier as the first obstacle. But they could just as easily be an enemy, they've taken our weapons giving them access to that level of tech', they may even use us as hostages giving them unneccesary leverage in negotiations. You have a positive view of the world private, but not everything in this existence can be bargained with. You are correct though, they could have killed us and chose not to, so they clearly have some plan for us, whether that is good or bad remains to be seen.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 20, 2013)

*"If they have something bad in mind, then they're no worse than some humans. Nothing they could do to me would hurt me more than I've been hurt before cap'n, trust me on that. Sometimes language barriers can save you from alot of pain, ey?"* He commented offhand.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 20, 2013)

He let's a soft sigh out, whilst he sits there

* So you have a story as well. Makes me wonder if that's why we were chosen by the commodore, seems everyone I've spoken too has a hidden past, something they'd rather forget. With only a few exceptions. So this isn't you're first time being captured then, same for me. Though if we do stay here that would be a first for me, longest I've ever remained in captivity is close to 5 days. It's surprising how lax some people get once they think you have given up hope.*

As he muses to himself.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 20, 2013)

*"Hasn't every soldier been captured at one point in his life? Its just something that happens. No problem. no sweat. just fine,ey!"* He sounded like he was trying to convince himself more than Ghost, and evidently wanted to drop the subject. "


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 20, 2013)

Picking up on the slight nervousness

* Indeed, many have been caught and released. Our teams will find us, your team will come looking for you and though my team doesn't like me I'm sure they'll come looking, even if it's just to confirm what happened to me. Before we were captured, and before I entered the building I contacted Sasha, though they were engaged at the time, I'm sure she's taken note of it. Look on the bright side, they don't mind you, the same can't be said for me.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 20, 2013)

*"Well you're not exactly the friendly type cap'n, You've been rubbing me up the wrong way for a while, just as an example. Rey though... think shes taken a liking to you. don't take that as a compliment though." *he was, once again, trying to change the subject.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 20, 2013)

* I'm not paid to be friendly, plus it can lead to....complications. I only ask one thing of those that follow me, that's to follow my orders. The choice you make about me is entirely your own, if that's like, dislike or hate. To have a friend gives the enemy something to exploit. I fight to win, and I'll use anything at my disposal to do so. The lives of friends and family often carry a lot of weight, which I turn against my enemy. To avoid the same trick being used against me I keep most at a distance, it's been fairly successful so far. The one who I dropped my guard around.....well you've seen the result.*

Still trying to break the bonds that are holding him in place.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 20, 2013)

*"Its not a complication when that bond makes you that much stronger, ey? Rey and me, thats no complication, thats a positive. I'm not paid to be friendly either. I just am. And it works, ey? I didn't get forced to the ground, and I swear I might have even got a smile from some of them alienfolk. Assuming they can smile, or smiling means the same in their language. Just... Wow... We've been captured by aliens. Aliens, Ghost. Its actually pretty exciting, apart from the being put in a cell part."*


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 20, 2013)

(switched to pms, we'll stop spamming up the thread now haha)


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Apr 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Okay! Attack rolls:

Attack: 12 to hit, 26 DMG

Dishonour's bane: 15 to hit, 21 DMG

Both have overpowering 2!


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 21, 2013)

*This is going to suck.

*Mikhail threw his rifle to, or at  with all the confusion it was hard to be sure , JD  and grabbed the body on the floor dragging it past the robots hoping over the capsule. His mentor always used to tell him that in recon the best defense is often doing something so retarded that the enemy will never expect it.

Arriving at his destination, that was starting to get a bit crowded, Mikhail exchanged the body for his weapon.

*Drag him away I will cover.

*He switched his radio to contact the rearguard group.
*
We found one 300 and a whole lot of hostiles. Might need a quick exit. 

*







*OOC:*


For the beefcake roll
11-12=-1 + 1 destiny=0
And I have officially passed a beefcake roll!


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 21, 2013)

*Hostiles closing in on all sides, I suggest we follow our commander, I can seal the corridor behind us.

*Moving into the corridor he planted an explosive on the ceiling, taking care to focus the blast so as to avoid his compatriots.
*I'd reccomend staying away from the door if possible.* With the bomb in place he waited to see if he could catch any of their pursuers in the blast, his thumb hovering over the detonator. 









*OOC:*


kaboom will retrieve the explosive it set up move into the the room bauhdric is in.
Arthur will move into the corridor and setup a planted explosive on the ceiling. If he can minimize the blast without compromising the likelihood of collapsing the ceiling he will do so.
custom bombs (shrink by three) CL12: 3+7=10, I'll spend two destiny points to pass it.
Once everyone's inside he'll get ready blow it up. ideally catching some of the advancing enemies in the blast if possible
bonus sapper power: 2
damage roll:9
centre damage:33/area damage:28
I'm pretty sure this is two turns worth of actions, but I guess it's all done in advance. So I've only moved one turns worth of movement.


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


 @_*Ghost*_ and Raymond: Send me a summary of main points discussed so I at least have something to work with. 
@Tsuba: It'll cost you 2 destiny total.







 Satellite 

Mikhail starts off by successfully dragging the alien away, it doesn't resist him but it is still positively quite heavy. J.D.Tsuba drops the linked chains between everyone and pulls away the two Bladebots before they get a chance to assault anyone. They then hustle up after the group running down the corridor but don't reach them in time to attack them. Helping their retreat a flashbang goes off from one of Aleksandra's VIs. One of the claw bots attempts to grab the alien, though due to the flashbang can't get a good grasp on it. The other two attack Mikhail who is valiantly defending the back retreat. First one lashes out attacking twice and missing terribly not getting any hit. His compatriot fares a little better, missing Mikhail with his first claw and slamming into Mikhail hard on his second one. (Miss and triple 6, so crit. Mikhail takes 25 damage, column 4.)









*OOC:*


 Round 2 over. 







 Bunker 

Arthur starts to set up his explosives to bottleneck the opponents, quite assuredly if it goes off it will collapse the exit. As he's setting it up a robot similar to the A.W.B with a separate gun on his arm lets loose a volley of gun fire against Arthur to try to stop him. Down the other corridor another one of these bots fires at Alexander. Another blade bot comes out of the shadows brandish his weapon, then the two of them attack Alexander trying to bring the proud German down.









*OOC:*


 Attacks vs Arthur (your defense goes +2, +3, +4 due to rapid fire): 15, 8, crit fail. Damage if the first one hits 18, take a concentration check regardless. Column 4.

Attacks vs Bauhdric (Same rules as Arthur above): 10, 9, 7. Wow these guys are having terrible luck, none of those hit I bet.

Blade attacks vs Bauhdric: 12 and critical hit. Damage: 22, 31 (crit). If either of those hit you get a debuff called 'Rising spark' where lightning seems to be dancing across your body. Column 2 and 2.

Rey to post.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Andy forwarded me the summary he gave, its pretty much spot on, nothing to add really. If I think of anything key that was missed I'll send a message over


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


Well scheisse.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Also still need the description of the cell and room, ghost has no intention of remaining in a cage ^^


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Remember to subtract Armour from the damage dealt. 







The room is quite large, similar to an entrance hall of an office building. Around Ghost and Raymond there is a few more of the Aliens within view around fires and making weapons. Some of them are trying to repair bits of machinery or guns. The cage itself is just a large cage made of metal, similar to one on Earth that they keep circus animals. The lock that the closed the door with is at the top of the door, beyond simply reaching up to get it as the aliens are taller than humans. A little ways away you see another cage but with one of the aliens in it.


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 23, 2013)

He turns from Ghost to look around.
*"Some of them aren't half making a mess of those guns... I know its counter-intuitive ey,but I feel this strange sense of duty to make those guns a little happier,"* He said offhand.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 24, 2013)

Looking towards the crowds

* We'll need to be out of this cage first if we're going to make those guns happier. Saying that though we're fairly exposed here and they'd see any attempt we made.*

He pauses a moment to think..

*I'm a little surprised using the salvage they have they're able to construct weapons that work. Quite the scavengers, I can only hope they havn't taken apart our guns in an attempt to fix their own. Will you please untie me, it's starting to get old. I'm also intrigued by that captive of theirs, I wonder why it's in a cage.*









*OOC:*


 Do the bars look new? Or are they made up of older metal evident by rust, splintering or anything like that. Also do I still have my pistol, cos that could come in handy.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Apr 24, 2013)

As the huge alien is dropped at his feet, J.D. looks at it, frowning.
*'OK, I think I got this... Aleksandra, you might want to duck, the big guy's gonna be coming down the corridor pretty fast in a minute and you don't want to be in the way.'*
turning quickly south again, shouting to Mikhail
*'keep coming, I'll try to slow them down'
*








*OOC:*




being smug, I'm gonna go ahead and assume you all do what I need you to, feel free to slap me silly and move back if its a stupid plan:

dropping the three walls and the gravity well in the last room

new passive effects:

Gravity well
no CL - cost 2 mana (remaining 3)

magic attack against alien to pull him out of harms way through corridor, getting everyone out of the way first
9+6 = 15 mag.att vs Alien mag.def

I move back into position to close force wall behind fleeing Mikhail

Force Wall
4 +6 = 10 vs CL 10 - cost 2 mana (remaining 1)
(zhukovs, bear in mind, force wall blocks LOF and not LOS)

I think that leaves us safe for a short while to catch breath


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Apr 24, 2013)

Mikhail had a plan.

*Sasha lance the floor. Make it look like escape route. JD good work keep the barrier up.*

He quickly looked around the room.

*We will make it look like we went down. Hopefully most of them will follow. Then we will just need to circle around and block the staircase. JD if you can muster up some kind of hologram that would be perfect.*

Mikhail looked at his squad mates.

*Objections?
*
He turned on his coms.

*Rearguard team, where the  are you?! We might have hostiles coming your way soon. Respond!*


----------



## Ray Ray (Apr 24, 2013)

* "I'm not sure we mean the same thing by that turn of phrase cap'n, but right either way I guess."*
When Ghost mentioned their guns specifically, the magnitude of giving up his rocket launcher dawned on him.

_No Raymond. First alien contact Raymond. Don't  this up Raymond. A gun isn't worth that. Its for a good cause. If they break him, you just rebuild him. Untie Ghost. Yeah. That'll take my mind off it._

He leant down to examine the bolas and started to try and free Ghost's hands.

*"Hold still, ey?"*









*OOC:*


 Not quite sure on the roll here, will add it to post once confirmed. Guessing maybe larceny or concentration or a dex check?


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Waiting on Rey to post to finish up second round for Echo. The rest can start posting their next turn if they like. Just missing Aleksandra's action for Sierra's round 3 now.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Apr 27, 2013)

*Rey*

She rushed into the room quickly throwing a shield on her commander as she grinned at Arthur "A perfect tactical chokepoint" she murmered as she waited for the firworks









*OOC:*


Rolled a 14 to give the captain 6 more barrier again, moved into the room just north of the captain


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 27, 2013)

Arthur walked into the room and took up position as far from the blast as possible, before setting it off. Now they were appropriately boxed in he turned his attention to the two assailants his captain was dealing with.
He considered what the best course of action would be before realising he had already drawn his grenade launcher
_*thinking: well since we're here...
*

_







*OOC:*


Concentration check 8-6= 2 DOS
Move then set off the planted explosive, the blast should be 3 smaller and the damage is already rolled.

If I have an attack action left I'll fire my grenade launcher aiming for the empty square between the two bots
(I assume it scatters like a normal grenade).
R. accuracy roll: 4, my ranged accuracy= 5
Damage: 7+13=20, blast shield damage: 5+13=18

and just for hilarity kaboom will move up and try hurt the uppermost bot with his robo-appendages
Attack roll: 11 damage:8 
you get 'em little buddy.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Apr 28, 2013)

*"Good plan."* Said Aleksandra she quickly lanced a hole in the floor and made round the other side to prepare barricade materials. 









*OOC:*


 13 vs a cl 12 hole is lanced now on 6 mana. Then move around, I'll update the map so it has the right Holo on it. Still stealthed too.


----------



## Universal_narration (Apr 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Damn my e-mail not updating me >.> 







 In the Bunker 

Rey runs into the room ready for the plan to go off. A light shines on the blade bots temples and a protective shield comes up around them briefly. Alexander then continues to pummel the face of the Blade bot he was fighting, gaining 7 barrier units. Echo hears the sound of a roaring flame and huge jet of scorching heat enters the room they're all standing in from the south corridor. The flames lick at Echo trying to damage them all, however Bauhdric extends the power of his armour taking the brunt of the flame's damage. (21 damage to everyone in the room, tell Bauhdric how much damage you would've taken and he takes it instead.)









*OOC:*


Will wait on Arthur as he might want to change his turn with this new info, Bauhdric and Rey to post.
Initiative revealed for Echo: Arthur, A.W.B, Blade bots, Rey, Bauhdric, Big Bot. 
Initiative Sierra: Mikhail, J.D.Tsuba, Blade bots, Aleksandra, Claw bots.







 In the Satellite 

The alien starts to shriek quite loudly. Sierra can see a large ball of blue light starting to erupt from its mouth and eyes. Despite the shrieking Mikhail brings the noisy alien with him down the corridor, J.D. speeds up the process but grabbing it with a gravity well. One of the blade bots runs up to the corridor and notices the Astral terrain, some chatter comes from it's vents and the two others get sent down the other corridor where Aleksandra left to. The claw bots start to dig around the walls seemingly at a faster pace than they would have just trying to bypass the spells. 









*OOC:*


 Round 3 over, something will happen at the end of Echo's round 3 so wait till then before posting. 







 Somewhere? 

Raymond undoes Ghost's restraints and Ghost checks on his person. They disarmed him of all his weaponry, they were probably trying to be cautious of the aggressive alien. A few moments later two aliens with spears come to the cage and poke at the two soldiers with the bottom of the spear. They then open the cage and make a motion to follow.









*OOC:*


 Will either of you do anything or just follow?


----------



## 'Ghost' (Apr 29, 2013)

Standing up..

* Seems our break is over.*

He moves towards them ready to follow.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Apr 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


Turn edit:
Arthur's grenade shot will instead be centered on the fire bot, hopefully clipping the blade bot.
He'll still blow the charge, which i think will mean a power 26 hit on Rey.
 I took nine damage and kaboom took nine damage  though I don't know if Baudric counts him


----------



## Ray Ray (May 1, 2013)

He chucked a little.

*"Soldiers don't get breaks, cap'n, unless they're broken limbs. We both know that."*

He stood up, stretching slightly. 

*"Take me to you leader and all that,ey?"*


----------



## Universal_narration (May 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Giving until tonight for Alexander and Rey to post their turns. If not I'm botting them. From now on to save slow combats I will give everyone a day to post otherwise I'll bot their character for the turn.


----------



## Universal_narration (May 3, 2013)

Bunker 









*OOC:*


 BOT: Alexander and Rey. 







The A.W.B that was shooting from the west can't do so anymore. Arthur detects some more are coming to help them out, maybe move the rubble? The A.W.B in the south corridor continues firing, Arthur detects one more has come close enough to begin firing too. His sensors didn't need to tell him this he could hear twice as many shots. Alexander and Rey are both fired upon three times over. However only one shot hits each of them. Alexander again taking the pain. Rey manages to place another barrier on Alexander, Alexander then gives a swift punch to the blade bot he's been attacking destroying it and placing another barrier worth 8 units on himself as he attacks the other blade bot with dishonour's bane. Just in time too as the flame bot sets the place aflame, scorching Echo again. The flames are just as strong as they were before, maybe even stronger. Alexander is looking worse for wear, getting caught in a cooker effectively though he is holding out. None of his squad have been touched yet. 









*OOC:*


 Flame is 24 damage this time, I have calculated how much damage it would have done to each party member and put the damage onto Alexander. I haven't transferred the damage off of kaboom as I'm still not sure if Alexander considers it 'family' yet. Alexander gains 3 destiny points for getting himself into a detrimental position for his flaw.

Round 3 over.







 Somewhere? 

The two caught are led towards the central area of this shanty town looking place, once reaching the centre there is a sufficiently defended structure. The only tent or building or whatever it is that looks at all defensible in this underground base. There are even guards outside this one as opposed to just near the cages. The two are sat down at a table that has a monitor built in, the pair are seated in front of another type of creature. This one is smaller, though not like the small alien that was clearly a younger variant of the aliens you've been seeing. This one is more bulbous and has 6 legs and no arms. It looks to be maybe the size of a German Shepard or similar dog. The features are similar to the other Taur like aliens, though of course it has no arms instead it's two front legs have two large talons. It is seated on a metal disc that is floating about 3 feet off of the ground. It presents one of it's talons in a sweeping motion, you can guess this is a greeting. It then reaches over and turns on a device in front of it, a screen turns on the group can see many card like shapes with pictures on them. Some of them have symbols or writing as well though they make no sense to you.

The alien on the disc then uses its claw to select some of the cards and they enlarge on the screen. It selects two, a clearly confused alien of their species and a pointing talon at the pair of you. It then waits briefly.

 Satellite room 

The alien shrieks start to become extremely loud and the party hears what sound like a sonic boom being released from it. A huge circular blue pulse erupts from it's body emanating outwards. As soon as it touches the group the MDAs seem to become alive, parts of the suits are acting on their own.

 Everyone 

All the groups see part of a blue circular pulse reach their party and your MDAs kick into gear, reacting and moving faster than they did before.

*Team Hisatsu*









*OOC:*


 And because FUN wouldn't be complete without some buildup music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_Cx4v3SGlw







The suits are bolted into overdrive, each MDA user can hear from their suit: * Warning, paksis overload activated * blue lines start to weave themselves all over the suits. Epsilon cores seem to grow larger and surround the MDAs in a shell of paksis power. Alpha suits vents upon up and the armour plating start to glow a light hue of blue, the wielders feels strong and more agile. Chi suits scanners start to engulf the user's arm in a blue light the heightens their senses and provide them with that extra push. Each of the MDAs also enters their own unique flair as the suits move in power. Lastly each suit within a close vicinity of each other is connected by a small red string that only the wielders are seeing but to them it feels important.









*OOC:*


 Each of you can say what your suits are doing at this point, even the two in the meeting however the ones in the meeting room don't see the thread. 







During this Hisatsu which may be triggered once per 'session' per team, each team gains a bonus dependent on how many squad members are within 20 of each other, these buffs last 3 rounds. The party may end the Hisatsu in a finishing attack, any member may trigger it but all members then lose the buff.

Echo: For each member within 20 the squad gains +1 to all attack or m.att and +3 damage rolls, allies may crit on a natural 10-12 during this phase. 
Team finisher: one autohit power 25 attack. (+15 power per additional squad member) If bauhdric is in the finisher every party member gains 15 barrier points, if Arthur is in the finisher the attack instead becomes blast 5, if Rey is in the attack all party members roll 3d6 for attack rolls next round, if Raymond is in the finisher all damage rolls next round are overpowering 3.

Sierra: For each member within 20 the squad gains enemies gain -1 to attack and allies gain +3 damage rolls, the enemy may not crit during this phase. 
Team finisher: one autohit power 25 attack (+15 power per additional squad member) If Ghost is in the finisher the attack damage ignores all blank damage boxes, If Alexandra is in the party all members can immediately move 6, if Mikhail is in the party the attack becomes blast 5, if J.D. is in the party all party members immediately gain stealth fields and may not be hit for one round following the attack.

 Somewhere? 

As both Ghost and Raymond's MDAs begin to crank into overdrive the alien facing you looks to be just as confused as the card he brought up a moment ago.


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 3, 2013)

As Ghost takes his seat opposite the alien he hears the warning. After the energy crawls across the suit, the blue glow on his arm starts to dim. Acting as more of a gentle light, then a bright beacon. He notices the sensors are more sharp again. Not only that he feels a sudden surge of power and believing he can escape if he wanted to, but decides against it for the time being.

* That's....odd. What the hell just happened?*









*OOC:*


 This could be a pain the describe so I'll understand if you just want to skip it. What other images are on the computer screen? Or can we assume things like a picture for friends, picture for enemies, and similar things are available to choose? That is if I'm understanding what it is this thing is showing to us XD


----------



## Universal_narration (May 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


 There is quite a mix of pictures so just make up what is there, the only things that aren't there are of course symbols in Earth based languages, no Earth based animals or fauna. That sort of thing.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (May 3, 2013)

*Huh.*

Mikhail turned to JD.

*Drop the barrier!

*As the illusion disappeared he raised his rifle and pressed the trigger, but instead of firing as usual the rifle seemed to emit a burst of light at the bots. For a second nothing happened and then the corridor exploded. Mikhail had to brace himself just not to get kick on his arse by the blast wave.

*BEST! DAY! EVER!!!
*
As the dust covered the corridor Mikhail felt energy build up behind him, one thought and he was propelled into the dust cloud sliding through the smoke, as Artur was left behind looking as confused as a machine without any facial expressions or face for that matter can look. He came to a stop behind where he last saw the bots turning around just in time as the dust cloud settled, his suit fading away.

*SURPRISE SCUMBAGS!* 

He always thought subtlety was overrated anyway if you were to ask him right now.


----------



## Universal_narration (May 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Waiting on everyone to actually post actions, I don't want to bot this whole combat for everyone.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (May 4, 2013)

Aleksandra felt rather than saw the plates of her suit change. They blossomed out from her like a flowering bloom where each plate than dissolved into a black sleek liquid. The liquid moulded itself to her frame. Filling out and reinforcing areas as it went all in fractions of a breath. 

She felt the cool metal encase her. It was bracing. Wicked jolts of electric excitement fizzed along her limbs and she revelled in it. She knew this to be the flavour of Paksis, fully charged and pulsing with life. She almost chortled as she flowed down the hallway, gilding towards her foe conjuring a dancing crackling blade as she did.  










*OOC:*


 gonna dash down the corridor and start attacking the two bl bots. If oleg is using our hissatsu beam the I'll just roll regulars, I'll update with fluff and things when I can. Till then Markelight on first bl bot and then a lance. It'll cost 4, i'll pump it to 7. Rolled a crit so power 37, 13 base +3 mana + 3 crit + 18 dice. To 2 if it matters.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (May 4, 2013)

Arthur seemed largely oblivious to the goings on around him, focusing solely on the flame throwing robot and the room beyond. He decided to call in some help and do what he did best.









*OOC:*


 lobbin' grenades from kaboom and myself aiming at the flame bot so the blast hits the blade bot and anything else that might be there.

Arthurs grenade
scatter roll: 9-6 (3 destiny points to make it a pinpoint it)
damage roll: 4+21= 25 damage

Kaboom's grenade
scatter roll: 7-7= pinpoint hit
damage roll: 6+21=27 damage
(power breakdown: 14+2 for companion +2 for aim +3 for hisatsu


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 4, 2013)

Looking at the pictures before him, Ghost picks the talon pointing towards himself and Ray and then picks a picture representing explorers. After which he chooses the talon again and points it towards the alien, again using the same image they did before showing the two confused aliens. He then sits and waits for a response.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (May 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


Kinda afk, atm will struggle to post till next weekend
 I Entrust my char to dave till then, do good things, and take credit for any good outcomes in the most condescending manner you can.


----------



## Universal_narration (May 6, 2013)

Bunker 

Arthur rearing from his new found power lobs two perfectly thrown grenades turning the two bots he can see into scrap metal. The two A.W.B's in the dark fire a huge scatter of bullets but fail to hit anything. The group can hear some bots trying to break through the rubble but the blockage has them pinned back there for the moment. The party isn't sure for how long.









*OOC:*


 Waiting on Rey and Bauhdric, will bot them tomorrow if they don't post. 







 Satellite 

With the combined effort of the team Sierra unleashes the True Strength of the Hisatsu at the bots behind the astral wall. With the huge power surge that it has blitzs all the bots into pieces. The blade bots begin to move up though are met by an invisible Aleksandra who slices the first one in two. With one remaining enemy on the grounds the tables have turned. J.D rushes through after Mikhail with the burst of speed from the Hisatsu and sets up a gravity well near the creature making it's life even harder. The bot swings widely at enemies it can not see.









*OOC:*


 Round 5 will have that last bot dead and I can't get any of you to major or critical with you all invisible so onto the aftermath. 







The screaming alien is on it's knee pulsating a huge amount of Paksis energy, dangerously so. The group then ponders on what to do next.

 Somewhere?  

The alien is looking at the pair oddly with their armour, Ghost's calms down whereas Raymond's is still firing on all cylinders. The creature then cautiously says something to its guards and they circle the table though not too closely. The alien then continues this 'conversation', it has a claw pointing to itself, then a picture of an alien running away from an explosion, then a picture hunting for food lastly, a picture of hiding.


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 7, 2013)

Ghost picks the claw again pointing it at the aliens, then followed by the hiding, then followed by a picture of the clawbots. He then picks the claw pointing at himself and Ray, then one of fighting followed by the clawbot image.









*OOC:*


 I'm assuming there is one if not disregard that last picture and replace it with confusion and disregard last statement.







He then turns to Ray

* Anything to add private? Also, is there anyway you can tone down your suit? It's putting them on edge, and itchy trigger fingers cause accidents.*


----------



## Ray Ray (May 7, 2013)

*"Ey...Erm...Wow...Well..." *

He sat hammering buttons on his suit while Ghost 'spoke' with the alien.

*"I'd stop it if  I could cap'n yours seems to have recovered, its never done this before... Maybe a suit malfunction...? Eck I'll need to get this thing looked at when we get back - first I couldn't see the enemy now this! Some kind of power overload? eh..."*

Suit still whirring, he picked the claw, pointing to him and ghost,then a picture of 2 aliens hugging, then picked the claw and pointed it at the alien, putting on his best friendly smile despite the roar of his MDA.

*"Theres my addition,ey?"*


----------



## Universal_narration (May 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


 So the "Somewhere?" Group is posting. I know Alexander has been busy and Tsuba is botted for now. So the other 4 going to do anything?


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (May 9, 2013)

*Artur go outside and check what those two idiots are doing.*

Turning to the rest of the group.

*I think we have first contact to make.


*Mikhail then approached the alien and stretched out his hand offering to help him/her stand up.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (May 9, 2013)

*"Indeed, lets try and do this properly."* Aleksandra made a point of kneeling down a small way from the alien and placed bother her weapons down. She did her absolute best form there to form some kind of greeting. 









*OOC:*


 Gonna roll physiology, paxsis and linguistics, trying to see if the alien is actually injured in any way, trying to see what the  is up with its paxsis shenanigans and trying to approximate something like a greeting. 

Physiology=flat pass, paxsis=2 degrees succ, linguistics= 1 degree succ.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (May 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'M BACK! GOOD GOD THIS  DON'T SLOW DOWN. But seriously, I apologise for having to be botted for so much of this fight! Right, lets get to work...







Alexander lets out a loud grunt as he keeps his power field active, regardless of the _multiple_ warning lights going off. He was not going to let his squad get hurt, least of all by these evil and disgraceful bots. Paksis core energy warnings? Right arm pressure fractures? Shield temperature of thousands of degrees? Insignificant compared to the perfectly formed human aegis that was Captain Bauhdric's immutable body. Lightning danced over his body from the Blade-bots; though he returned the favour handsomely with each beautiful strike of his magnificent powerfists, sparks flying from his unstoppable knuckles.
*
"Echo squad! Show me what you can do!"* He growled out, his voice rising about the whining inferno of the flames. As if to answer his call, the armour of him and his team started to light up, the armoured plates of his suit folding away and bursting open. At first he thought it was his paladin suit trying to cool down, but as his team were affected by similar transformations, he couldn't help but let a smile cross his face.
*
"Foul Deamons of the void, you may have technology and inhumane strength. But we...WE...HAVE...FRIENDSHIP!" *He grunted, ducking low before delivering an uppercut to whatever was closest, using the kinetic energy from each blow he delivered to bolster his powershield, while showing off his flawless German martial technique, his impeccable endurance an example to his squad.









*OOC:*



LYK DIS IF U CRY EVRYT1EM
But seriously, hope that makes up for missing so much!

Swift action, rallying flex for 4 mana. CL 12

[EDIT] forgot to state my move action! Which is...Go into the darkness looking for these foul robots!

Attack roll: 9. Willing to spend 3 points to get it to success; seeing as I gained three by taking fire, I may as well use them to fight the fire! 

EDITEDIT: The boost is +2 to your next roll

Attack: 17 to hit, 22 DMG.
Hopen gar: Crit to hit, 33 DMG


----------



## Universal_narration (May 11, 2013)

Bunker 









*OOC:*


 Arthur and Rey will be botted this round 







Rey again puts up some shield onto Alexander and Arthur throws a bomb blindly hoping to hit some enemies. Everyone gets a further boost in power from Alexander's mighty muscles. Alexander then rushes in and smashes one of the A.W.Bs into bits. With one left near him and he now is ready for any impact with a huge amount of shields to take off the damage.

 Satellite 

It is hard to tell if the alien is injured or not but by the shrieking it at least seems that way. There is a large paksis emission coming from within the alien's body, as you approach your own paksis seems to be working harder. Almost like a heart beating faster. After trying a few tones of voice Alexsandra finds one that starts to calm the alien down, the alien stares blankly at the floor for a little then up at Alexsandra. It makes a quick clicking noise at her and then tries to touch Alexsandra's face.

 Somewhere? 

The alien looks at the picture of the claw bot for a moment, then moves it aside and shows a picture of what looks like a surgery then the next picture of meat and then a picture of an alien eating. He moves those away then shows a picture of a worried alien. Lastly he then points at you, points at a picture of weaponry, a picture of fighting then a picture of the claw bots.


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


 OK that first set of images has confused me a little haha, any ideas Ray?


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (May 12, 2013)

Aleksandra's breath caught in her chest. It took all her nerve to force the air our to continue the responsive sounds. She held her poise and her composure. She cloud feel the liquid plating of her MDA drawing back to reveal her human features beneath the shimmering metal. 

Her mind was frequently abuzz but at this moment it was strangely calm and focussed, she only wished that there were something she could do for this creature's suffering.

She sat respectfully and did not impede its actions.


----------



## Ray Ray (May 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Either its telling us whats going to happen to us and we're going to be recycled into burgers, or its describing something that they did? maybe cannabalism? Or uh...its hungry? Going to wait for Ghost's move as Raymond is dealing with his little suit problem haha)


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I see, so if  hit's the fan it's my fault haha







Ghost takes the images, he puts the aliens followed by the surgery, followed by the aliens again, then followed by confusion. He also set's up a series of images showing the aliens, surgery and then a claw pointing towards himself and Ray. Finally, he takes a picture of the aliens, hiding and then follows that with the clawbot. Three separate sentences, whilst he waits for the alien to answer he studies the creatures face hoping any flinch, twitch or movement might betray it's intentions.









*OOC:*


 Name me the rolls and I'll make them, assuming I have the skill that is ^^


----------



## Ray Ray (May 12, 2013)

He continued, in vain, to deactivate the whirring and the glowing, till he resigned himself to waiting it out, if it ever did stop. He crossed his arms and stood as if everything were perfectly normal.

*"Maybe Rey was messing with it before we left, ey? Bah."*

He looked up at the symbols they had to choose from, but seemed more than a little lost.
*
"I don't suppose theres a sequence of pictures that means 'Raymond has had a technical malfunction and is temporarily unavailable for comment', cap'n? "*


----------



## Ray_Ray (May 12, 2013)

*"Captain be careful"* she said before he rushed off, cloaking him in a shield and throwing a flash bang into the darkness

_Give Bauhdric 6 more barrier, then throw a flashbang at the group of bots he is charging

14 to cast shield

14 11 and 16 to hit them (I don't know how many, Spend up to 3 destiny if the 11 needs a boost to hit)

If they are hit they take disadvantage on everything next round_


----------



## Universal_narration (May 13, 2013)

Bunker 









*OOC:*


 Alexander and Arthur to post, giving till tomorrow afternoon. 







 Satellite 

The creature reaches up and touches Aleksandra's face without impediment. As soon as it does a huge rush of blood goes to Aleksandra's face, her cheeks go a rosy red. Aleksandra's eyes also start to feel heavy, she blinks but once then her vision is filled up with light. 

[sblock=Aleksandra]
For a moment you are drifting in space, the alien alongside of you. You hear a single word ring out in your mind. * "Help" *
[/sblock]

Mikhail sees Aleksandra's eyes go bright blue for but a moment, the creature then relinquishes its grasp on Aleksandra's face. It then gets up calmly and walks back into the other room and starts to inspect the pod slowly. It then bangs its head on the support structure of the pod, it seems to be pensive. 

 Somewhere? 

After the first set of pictures the alien shows you: Claw bots, Surgery, Dead Alien, Meat, Claw bots.
After the second set of pictures the alien shows you: An alien rejecting something.
After the third set of picture the alien shows you: He shows you a picture of an alien accepting a gift.









*OOC:*


 Roll needed is insight


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


Lacking the skill so onwards we go







Turning to Ray...

* Might be a little to complex considering our level of communication here. Maybe miss Mourisette did tinker with your suit, but it seems odd that mine would flare up at exactly the same time, unless she did the same to both our suits. Seems a little unlikely to be honest, but you know your sister far better then I do.*

He returns his attention to the alien, unable to pick anything up from his demeanour. Judging body language to approximate which way an enemy was moving is easy, seems he still can't read that which lies behind the masks of men. Or aliens in this case. He takes the clawbot image, follows it by fighting, following that with a claw pointing towards himself, and following that with a sign of agreement. He also takes the opportunity to use the claw picture, and he point's it towards the imprisoned alien, motioning with his hand as well, then follows that by confusion.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (May 13, 2013)

Alexander continues to unleash the onslaught onto the robots, growling as he delivers punch after deadly punch, even as he feels his body start to wear out after the punishment it has received. Still, he was acutely aware that he needed to continue fighting; his power-shield rapidly becoming the only thing keeping his structural integrity intact!









*OOC:*


 Next robot!

Attack roll: 11
Damage roll: 20
Hopen gar: 15 to hit
Barrier: 21


----------



## Arthur Campbell (May 13, 2013)

Arthur regarded his captains speech quizzically failing to understand what it was he meant. When he snapped back to his senses he realized he had already loosed another grenade, clearly his combat reflexes were getting better. In this moment of clarity he became aware of the dizzying amount of power surging through their MDA's. There had to be some way to put it to good use... 









*OOC:*


 Ok i'm going to make some assumptions here: I'm pretty sure this the last turn we have to use the team finisher. 
So is it possible to use the team finisher on the four on the other side of the rubble, most likely clearing the corridor in the process?

If possible I'll do that

Otherwise I guess I'll trigger it on the lone bot near Alexander trying to avoid catching him in the blast. So we at least get the buffs.

I'll add Arthur's reaction after the events.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (May 13, 2013)

Arthur Campbell said:


> Arthur regarded his captains speech quizzically failing to understand what it was he meant. When he snapped back to his senses he realized he had already loosed another grenade, clearly his combat reflexes were getting better. In this moment of clarity he became aware of the dizzying amount of power surging through their MDA's. There had to be some way to put it to good use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 Seems good to me! Forgot it was the last round.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (May 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


5 DOS engineering and 4 DOS perception  to inspect the pod.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (May 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'm back! For now at least, I should be able to resume fairly regular posting






J.D sits quietly, analyzing all of the recordings his suit has been making over the course of the encounter. He tries to figure out exactly what happened but can come to no solid conclusions, it is just beyond his knowledge of experience. There is only one final resort left. he needed to ask someone who knew a bit more about paksis. no matter how much it galls, he simply cannot work it out himself. Now comes the task of finding someone who can explain it too him, and who won't tell anyone else that he asked, he could not bear the shame if it came out that he needed help!

With that in his mental to-do list, and checking aleksandra was fine after her brush with the alien mind, he approaches the alien, which for now appeared to have finished exploding.  If there was alien knowledge to learn, he was NOT going to let someone else hog it all. Dropping the shield around his head and face, he bows low to the creature, and starts to examine its features and work out why it loves the pod so much.









*OOC:*


I'm going to say perception on the alien: 1 DOS
and just to be on the safe side, intuition on the pod, to realize what it is : 4 DOS

Also, would be happy to get some blue eyed goodness, if its being handed out


----------



## Universal_narration (May 13, 2013)

Bunker 

Alexander starts to pound on the remaining robot in the corridor, the remaining robots final bust through the wall on the North side. They are greeted however by Arthur who is prepping the biggest bomb the have ever seen.









*OOC:*


 Basically Arthur since you started the Finishing attack you get to narrate how you blow up the remaining bots. Then there is one left which means you basically win. 







The bunker is then cleared up and there are no more moving signals on the radar, it is free to explore at Echo's leisure. The group contemplates what to do next.









*OOC:*


 Removing fog of war so choose a room to explore. 







 Satellite 

Mikhail inspects the pod as best he can and finds out it is a life support system. It was broken due to the obviously smashed glass, or at least it was shut down that way. Mikhail thinks that he can boot up the pod again though there will be little to sustain without something in the pod.

J.D. analyses the pod and comes to the conclusion it looks similar to a statis pod that usually keeps something in suspended animation, without much background on the mechanics though he is only taking an educated guess. The alien has its head plastered just below a small bit of writing, though what the writing says is anyone's guess.

 Somewhere? 

The alien shows the following pictures after you point to the alien outside: alien, fighting, alien, prison.
The alien then shows: Planet, Claw at you, Confusion.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (May 14, 2013)

As the rubble was cleared and the remnants of their mechanical assailants revealed themselves Arthur's mind started racing trying to calculate the best course of action. Drawing a grenade he had an idea he started giving it the necessary charge to amplify the blast, drawing upon his suits apparently limitless power supply he found himself unable to stop.

The grenade started sparking, as the blue energy drained from his suit into the grenade it started to shake as the casing struggled to contain the power as a bright light started to stream from the cracks rapidly forming on the grenade.

*Now or Never

*He hurled the grenade at his assailants, as it soared through the air the casing finally succumbed to the pressure cracking and falling away leaving only a shining blue light. The ensuing luminous blue explosion tore through the robots scattering them across the room behind in countless tiny bits. Arthur was speechless as he stared slack jawed at the scene before him, it was unlike anything he'd ever seen and yet he had not idea how he did it... his head swam and his head ached. Fighting the pain he quickly regained composure and turned to his squad.
*
No more movement detected, now that's settled shall we finish investigating this bunker?
*








*OOC:*


If no one minds I'll go investigate the room with the coloured circles/cogs whatever they are
Investigation: critical success= 6DOS
Perception: 9-8= 1 DOS
Traps:9-5= 4 DOS


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (May 14, 2013)

*OOC:*


Get dat shiit fixed.
4 dos engineering
3 dos Scavenge (if needed)







Mikhail approached the pod and after brief observation decided that important looking equipment like that doesn't get to remain broken while he is present. Removing the remnants of paneling covering the inner workings he attempted to restore power to the device while muttering some fascinating theories about the biological structure of the person who constructed the pod, the common theme being his brain's close proximity to his rectum.


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 15, 2013)

Ghost takes the claw pointing to them, follows it with an image of an explorer, then follows that with the image of space. He then takes the claw, points it towards the aliens and follows that with a picture of bricks being piled on each other then chooses a picture of the building moving his arm in a large arc suggesting the entire building.

As he waits for the response he chooses the claw, points it at himself and Ray, then of the prison, then of the aliens.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (May 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Erm, I have lost the link for the googledoc! Link plz


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (May 16, 2013)

Alexandra stepped over slowly and inspected the writing. 







*OOC:*


 rolling linguistics, three degrees of success


----------



## Universal_narration (May 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Link: https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1Uyvmt5VQ5iXRGPS_b--l8i6WHxpJD_T3ZWyWA3vV9M0/edit







 Bunker 

Arthur does find a couple of fail safes in the equipment he is going through but they have been disabled so pose no real threat to him. The centre room of the bunker is controlling what looks like environmental control. You can see they have all however been forcibly turned off though not by being damaged or anything. Someone just turned it off, whomever it is knew how as the panels and devices do not look hacked into or tampered with.

 Satellite 

Mikhail manages to repair the pod in short order, it doesn't have anything to sustain however. All the screen associated with keeping it on are turned on and visual displays are flashing bright orange as if an alarm is going off.

Aleksandra reading the writing, best she can make it by how it is written compared to the devices she saw downstairs is that this is a name. Not actually a word but the name of something.

 Somewhere? 

First set: Building, Radio tower, claw at the aliens.
Second set: Claw pointing at the pair, Confusion, Picture of a dangerous creature, Picture of prison, claw pointing towards the aliens, picture of an alien protecting small ones.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (May 17, 2013)

Aleksandra went to place a hand on what she thought was the being's shoulder but thought better of it. She made simple comforting tones again and solemnly turned to the others.

*"I do not think that there is much we can do for this alien here. As we discovered before the toasters are raiding these places for resources. This being has lost someone treasured to such raiding. It wants us to help get them back but I do not know where to begin. It also occurs to me that we would probably have to deal with the entire toaster initiative in this galactic area in order to help." *

She thought hard for a moment. She had reason to believe that the Being had used paksis as a way to communicate. She focussed hard and attempted to try to manipulate the paksis energy in a similar way. 









*OOC:*


Gonna roll a paksis, gonna probably spend some destiny and I'll do other stuff if needed. That's two degrees but I'll spend to make it 5 degrees of success leaving me on 4 destiny.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (May 17, 2013)

*I found some kind of environment control room which appears to be deactivated, though still intact. Moving on, Anything in particular we should be looking for sir?*









*OOC:*


I'll investigate the other room with circles in it, next to the current room I'm in
Investigation:7-7= flat pass
Perception:10-8= 2 DOS


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 17, 2013)

Ghost takes the picture of the claw and turns it towards him and ray, then follows that with a picture showing a negative or no, then the picture of a dangerous animal, he then points the claw at himself only and follows that with a picture of regret.

He then takes the claw and turns it towards the aliens, then a picture of the aliens in a shelter followed by a picture of a planet. Again gesturing to the floor as he does so.


----------



## Universal_narration (May 19, 2013)

Satellite 

Aleksandra's eyes suddenly flash blue once again. A flash of imagery enters her mind. She sees the Alien infront of her in the pod itself, another flash and Aleksandra is inside the pod. She feels safe however Aleksandra also feels like her heart has been trapped. Aleksandra's chest feels heavy, then her eyes flare open. She sees another alien holding something very heavy walk over and shatter the pod. Moments later Aleksandra regains her sense.

 Bunker 

In the centre room (the one next to the striped floor) Arthur finds the door has been broken into and he finds some dead aliens not wearing any armour just left on the desks. It looks like a camera room there are many screens but they are all blanked out due to loss of power. The aliens seem to have been dissected or at least were in the process of being dissected. A few are missing their lower bodies. There is one control panel with a light still on though the text around it is of course in an alien language.

 Somewhere?

Raymond's armour finally calms down with a slow drum of energy the sound is extinguished.
The alien in front of them is now a bit calmer and continues the difficult conversation they are having.

The alien first replies to Ghost: Shelter, Underground, He motions to planet, Radio, then a picture of a different planet.
The alien then says something to the aliens behind it.
Then it continues: A picture of a prison being opened, then a picture of an alien stopping another going into a building. He then points to the edge of the area the aliens are in.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (May 19, 2013)

*Not exactly. If anyone bothered listening to the lintel you would recall that toasters collected individuals rather then materials. Witch would mean that whoever was in this pod was most likely taken on purpose rather as a byproduct of the looting. Based on the damage to the pod I would say that its former occupant is still alive, if toasters wanted to kill  the damage would be more focused.

 Besides considering that they are, as we have seen, related to paksis same as the hunters I don't think it is much of the jump to think that paksis is the reason they are targeted. Could have been the reason we were targeted. With all this in mind I think we have a rescue mission waiting for us.*

Mikhail crouched down in front of the alien. He pointed at himself then at the pod then made a gesture as if he was giving something to the alien.

*This building is clear. We need to finish searching the other two before we do anything else.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming that where the alien pointed, the edge, there's at least a couple of guards standing there. Suggesting that's the only way out.







Turning and looking at Ray,

* That's a relief, at least the trigger fingers have eased off a little. I don't know what you did, but whatever it was it worked. It also seems as though our captors are happy to have us wander this area but we're not allowed to leave. So we've traded our small cage for a larger one but it's still a cage nevertheless. At least we have a little freedom, maybe we can find out where our gear has been taken, assuming it's still in one piece. Until we know where our weaponry is we won't be able to make an effective escape, we'll just end up captured again, or worse.*

He stops for a moment considering what he should do next. Whilst he's doing such he takes the pictures of the aliens and puts them next to a planet picture, he then follows that with the radio, and follows that with the aliens again, but puts a different planet picture after it.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (May 19, 2013)

having done all he could in this room, J.D idly finds a comfy spot and starts twirling his floating disc, scavenged earlier, and forgotten till now.

while busily fiddling with in built screens and tablets and playing with odd floaty things, he casually addresses his acting commanding officer.
*
'Well then Aleksandra, where to now? It seems we have finished in this building, unless you can think of more we should be doing, I vote we go and find some of our other party let us recount what we know and pool our recently gained knowledge of the area.'
*







*OOC:*


 [MENTION=85688]uni[/MENTION]versal narration
See facebook


----------



## Universal_narration (May 21, 2013)

Satellite 









*OOC:*


 I don't actually have anything to reply to here, people are discussing what to do next. So when you decide on something I'll update this. 







 Somewhere? 

The alien just adds onto the end of the cards a picture of an alert.









*OOC:*


 Again will advance something when you guys decide what to do next.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (May 21, 2013)

[MENTION=85688]uni[/MENTION]versal narration


Spoiler



I'm going to see if the button would cause something immediately bad to occur that would lead to our demise by looking at its wiring what its connected to etc if possible 
with that in mind random skill checks ahoy
intuition: 7-7=flat pass, traps: 7-5=2 DOS, Larceny: 8-8= flat pass
investigation:9-7= 2 DOS, engineering: 10-7= 3 DOS, Science: 7-6= 1 DOS
Kaboom will then stay in the room and hide whilst Arthur leaves.
Kaboom Stealth:7-7= flat pass



Arthur moved on through the bunker trying to find _anything _that might be of use to them. He headed to the last large room keeping his guard up as he still wasn't convinced this place was safe.









*OOC:*


Move to the large room towards the bottom of the map and look around
Investigation:7-7= flat pass
perception: 10-8= 2 DOS
traps:6-5= 1 DOS


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (May 22, 2013)

Alexander follows Arthur in looking around, but observation was never his strong-point. While looking around, he was more concerned with protecting his squad!









*OOC:*


Rolled an 8 in perception...Not lookin' promising!


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (May 22, 2013)

*I will go outside, we can do more detailed search once we clear the rest of the facility. Catch up once you are done with your making out.

*Saying that Mikhail walked towards the exit.


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (May 22, 2013)

*"I, did pay attention to the intel. I said resources, last I checked population is a resource. And some kind of rescue is what I was trying to infer."*

Aleksandra thought for a moment.

*"Without better communication with this and potentially other locals I'm not sure that we can attempt any kind of rescue. Further more, we can't at this time really let these aliens know our intentions, though we can try. I also do not believe it is as simple as that. I think that this tank is a life support module and that the individual inside required it to live. It would also appear that this pod was not broken by toasters." *

She attempted for a moment to hail Captain ghost on her communicator. With no response she decided on a course of action.

*"For now our primary is secured, this building is clear. We cannot strip it for parts without diplomatic incident therefore we should reconvene with our captain and the other squad with the info we've found. I'd like to try and strike a rapport with this being before we leave to try and get it on side but it'll take time for proper communication. Let's got find old spooky."*

As she finished talking she turned back to the Alien and attempted contact once more.









*OOC:*


Trying paksis again and I'm going to try to send the idea that we're going to help and ask who it is and where the abducted one went, if at all possible. that's 6 degrees of success. Also will gesture to my self with the identity question and say "Ah-Lecks" and then gesture to it as I ask with paksisi who it is.


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


 If the 'conversation' with the alien has reached a close







Ghost points the claw at himself and follows that with a picture of gratitude. He then stands up and moves away from the table, as he circumvents the area he'll be taking note of roughly how many aliens there are. How many exits there are to this room, as well as searching for their weapons or maybe something to indicate where their weapons might have gone, such as a workshop/armoury. As well as creating a mental map of his current surroundings.









*OOC:*


 Perception: 5-5 = Flat pass
         Investigation: 8-7 = 1 DoS
         Mapping: 10-6 = 4 DoS


----------



## Ray Ray (May 22, 2013)

* "Yeah...I...Spose those buttons do something after all, ey?"* He bowed slightly as Ghost showed them the gratitude picture. *"Still,we should get that checked out whenever we manage to get back to the ship. Wouldn't do if that -was- a malfunction. Lets go meet the locals, ey?"* He grinned, having no intention of going looking for thier weapons. If they -had- dismantled his precious rocket launcher, he didn't want to know right now.


----------



## Universal_narration (May 23, 2013)

Satellite 

As Mikhail walks down past the control room he hears the sound of someone walking towards you cautiously.

[sblock=Mikhail] A human wearing a standard Chi MDA is walking towards you, and says to you. *"Ohh, you must be one of Ghost's friends? Hey calm down don't shoot we're all in a lot of trouble here. Ghost managed to almost get himself killed and he shot a squadmate, that fella in a big suit? Yea he got gunned down. I don't know what got into him, the name is Carl by the way. I'll show you where they went missing, come on."* The man says in a hurried voice. [/sblock] 

The alien seems to enter a peaceful calm when you communicate with it. The Alien replies in it's tongue to you *"Hykravqec"* it says while holding its claw to its forehead. 

 Bunker 

[sblock=Arthur] As far as you can tell with your investigation of the switch it will not activate anything directly in this room. It is connected to something further down or at least that's what the cables would have you believe. You suspect it is not dangerous but is an emergency switch of some kind. Alarm maybe? 

(OOC: Just confirming which big room do you mean? I'll mark the control room with an X and a O with the life support controls.)[/sblock]

Alexander looks around about before seeing Czsorkac, the alien, walking downstairs trying to find the group. It is having a hard time walking but once it sees Alexander it tries to motion to him to come closer.

 Somewhere? 

The area is similar to how a shanty town would be laid out, most of the important buildings or structures are near the very centre of the settlement. There is more a bulk of houses or temporary shelters rather the closer you get to the middle with the concentration thinning out towards the edges. By your count there is a rough estimate of 100-150, there might be slightly more as some might be tucked away in their shelters at the moment. Only a few of them look like they've seen combat before many look scared and oblivious to what you are or your intentions. There is a workshop however looking around it you can not find your weapons in there, the worker there is similar to the alien you had been talking to before. Smaller than the ones on six legs and floating on a small disc. 

Major points you can see are the prison where they kept you, the central structure which you can guess is a defensible position, the workshop, a makeshift kitchen, a graveyard, a medic's hut and a memorial.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (May 23, 2013)

[sblock=UN]
*Carl? You must be from Uniform. Heard we were getting some support. So what the hell happened to ghost?* Mikhail replied smiling at the man.
[/sblock]


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 24, 2013)

Ghost wanders over to the memorial, knowing he won't be able to read it but maybe decipher the images (if there are any). Whilst he collects his thoughts.









*OOC:*


 Going the investigate the memorial, whilst brooding XD. Investigation 7-7 = Flat pass, if it's neccesary


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (May 25, 2013)

Alexander nods to the Alien, before striding closer, the joints in his suit hissing as it protested against him after the rather punishing fight!

*"Friend, can we help?"* He speaks plainly and boldly, hoping that his force of personality will carry through more than his actual knowledge of the alien language.


----------



## Universal_narration (May 26, 2013)

[sblock=mikhail]
*"Yes I'm from up top, ghost got captured by a bunch of aliens after he shot Raymond. I don't know how the boy is they dragged him off too, I doubt much blood is left of his head though after a point blank sniper shot like that."* Carl Shrugs at Mikhail. [/sblock]

 Somewhere? 

The images are all other aliens, many of them on a planet unlike this one. You can see their positions and poses are very unlike what you'd expect but then again they are aliens so their idea of posing for a camera shot must be very different to that on Earth. 

The small alien returns and is tugging on Raymond's arm.

 Bunker 

The alien continues to bid Alexander and the group to come with him, he does say something to Alexander but the language is strange enough on its own. Hard to decipher what he is saying.


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 26, 2013)

After looking at the memorial Ghost returns to the alien they were having the 'conversation' with. He motioned towards the memorial then picked up the cards again. He takes a picture of the aliens, follow that with a picture of a house and places a picture of a planet slightly overlapping the house, then points the claw at the memorial.









*OOC:*


 Just for clarification cos that's a strange sentence I just wrote, ghost is taking the picture of the planet. Then placing the card itself slightly overlapping the house card.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (May 26, 2013)

[sblock=UN]
*Crap. * Mikhail let out a sigh *That is ghost for you. Well lets go. Oh and you might want to hold on to this.*
With this said Mikhail trowed Carl a small box, as soon  it was centimeters away from Carl Mikhail clenched his fist, the box erupting a with a bright flash in response filing the air with small discharges of electricity. Without waiting for the results Mikhail let go of the small remote in his hand and readied his rifle shifting a step away from Carl.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arthur Campbell (May 27, 2013)

[sblock=UN]  I'll have kaboom push the button then stealthily rejoin me when it can[/sblock]

As Arthur started searching the last room of interest he heard his captains unmistakable booming voice oddly louder than normal.









*OOC:*


The room next to the room marked with an "O"







He finished the inspection then primed his weapon and headed over to the captain. Seeing their mutual alien friend he relaxed slightly. *Ah. our friend has come to join us. What is it after? *Watching its movements he became considerably more serious. *Should we trust it captain? *


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (May 27, 2013)

[sblock=Universal Narration]
I will be spending my time wandering around salvaging all the CPU's I can, and putting them in an obvious spot so they can be found by other robots. Depending on Rin's answer, I will either be wiping his memory and adding him to the pile, or keeping him with me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (May 27, 2013)

The captain nodded to Arthur, and started to follow the creature, a little bit disappointed that his tourist logic failed him. *"I believe we should trust it. It appears to be fighting these evil automatons, and at this point an enemy of my enemy is a friend."*


----------



## Universal_narration (May 30, 2013)

Mikhail 

[sblock] Carl in the MDA slumps over and falls on the ground after the EMP blast knocks out quite a lot of his power off, Mikhail then hears a voice quite different to the one he heard from Carl before. *"Well that was short lived, I'm sure your commander would love it if you killed more of your crew. See ya!"* As the dust settles there is just Carl in his MDA unconscious in front of you. [/sblock]

 J.D.Tsuba 

[sblock] You are able to amass quite a few CPUs spreading them around the place. RIN's response is that for your own safety it is best if you wipe his memory if you wish to return him. As they would have your location far too easily. The rest of his kind will fill in the blanks of what he needs to know. While you are doing this you hear an explosion a couple rooms from your position and your room temporarily floods with light. [/sblock]

 Bunker 








*OOC:*


 Are you guys going to continue discussing the option or are you going to follow it? 







 Somewhere? 

Before Ghost can get an answer from the Alien, everyone in the area hears the sound of what sounds like a steam engine kicking into motion. Moments later the sound of an alarm goes off, all the aliens in the area begin to panic. Many of the weaker ones start to hide in their houses where as the ones with weapons start to form a perimeter trying to protect the others. The alien in the cage starts to rock the cage and starts to yell at those armed around him in their tongue. The aliens around him yell back at him then punch him back in the cage then leave him alone. The alien that the group was having a conversation with begins to order others around, presumably because of an impending threat.


----------



## 'Ghost' (May 30, 2013)

Grabbing the attention of the one shouting the orders, Ghost points to himself and Ray then to the weapons that the aliens are holding, then points back at him and Ray again. He then turns to Ray,

* Private, how's your hand to hand combat? I'll tell you now, mine is not that great, but if we're being attacked I don't fancy being salvaged. I don't intend to go quietly either.*


----------



## Ray_Ray (May 30, 2013)

*Rey*

"It would give me a good chance to listen to the alien's language, perhaps I could crack it quickly enough" she said, back to her saccharine sweet tone... none of that previous intent.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (May 30, 2013)

[sblock=UN]
* you too buddy. Huh. That was defiantly not in the job description. Should I ask for a raise?* Mikhail mused as he knelt over Carl to make sure his life support still functioned and tie him up.
[/sblock]

Mikhail then stuck his head back into the room where the rest of the squad still resided and proclaimed.

*There is a hostage here. Keep him tied up and make sure he doesn't bite anyone. See ya.*

And then he was gone.

[sblock=UN]
He tried hailing the drop ship.

*Sierra to Remi, can you hear me?*
[/sblock]


----------



## Arthur Campbell (May 31, 2013)

*Yes sir. *Arthur gathered his equipment and kaboom and prepared to follow the alien with the rest of his squad.









*OOC:*


I assume we're following the alien, also did I find anything during my quick search of that last room?


----------



## Ray Ray (May 31, 2013)

He knelt down to see what the little alien wanted, then ,shortly after, the alarms began to blare. As he hears the alarm go off, he almost instinctively picks up the little alien (whether he wants to be or not, Raymond wasn't going to leave what he assumed was a child unprotected)

*"...Rusty, cap'n, but I'm sure we can cope. Cap'n Baudric would be ashamed of me if I backed off a fistfight, ey?"*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jun 5, 2013)

Arthur Campbell said:


> *Yes sir. *Arthur gathered his equipment and kaboom and prepared to follow the alien with the rest of his squad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Yup! Following the Alien


----------



## Universal_narration (Jun 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Sorry been lazy this week, anyway back to the plot! 







 Bunker and Satellite 

The bunker group goes outside and the alien leads the to the Satellite building, he points inside then makes the beckoning motion towards it. A few moments later the group hears Mikhail not too far inside yell something. One thing Echo does notice is that Raymond and Ghost are missing, they are not at their perch surveying the area as they should. Also of note is snowdrop's doors are currently open when the group left the closed.

[sblock=Mikhail]

*Remi here, what's up?*

[/sblock] 

 Somewhere 

The alien makes a weird grunt noise at you and walks away. Trying to deal with organiser the rest of his people. The creature in the cage is making weird noises all around but eventually calms down and sits with its legs curled round its body. As it does so a low hum is released from beneath its neck.









*OOC:*


 Raymond roll perception, Ghost roll Unseen sense. 







Most of the encampment is ready to take what seems like an incoming barrage of enemies. They have traps set up, they have guns draw, spears behind barricades, the works. Other than a siren though it is eerily silent behind it all.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jun 6, 2013)

[sblock=UN]
*Are there any other units operating on the planet surface? Was any one else deployed?*
[/sblock] 

Mikhail slowly exited the satellite building with his weapon ready. Upon noticing them he turned towards Echo to greet them without however lowering his weapon. 

*Hello fellow star seekers. Do you happen to know where Ghost is? *He quickly examined the snowdrop and immediately took a step back towards the satellite building door. *And while you are at it would you be so kind as to remind me my name rank and squad.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jun 6, 2013)

Turning away from the organiser he looks for where the weapons are currently being given out, any gun would be better then no gun, even if it is these alien rifles. 

Thinking: * Was worth a shot, no matter if I can get my hands on one of their weapons so longs they show me where the trigger is, and it shoots straight, I won't miss.*

Running over to Ray.

* Private Mourisette, I'm going to see if I can get my hands on a weapon, I'll grab you one too if they allow us to carry them. Take that child to it's own kind, where they are currently hiding, it'll be safer there then in your hands if we engage some toasters. I know you're only trying to protect it, but get it away from the front lines.*

He then turns and moves off towards the armoury doors. Once there he points to the aliens with guns and then back to himself, at whoever is handing them out and holds up two fingers, hoping to get the message across.









*OOC:*


 This could be fun, trying to fire an alien weapon with no idea how it works ^^.
         Unseen Sense: 9-8 = 1 DoS


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jun 6, 2013)

[sblock=UN]
I will finish arranging the CPU's and saying goodbye to my little alien friend, then turn myself invisible and go stealth/investigate after that mysterious (although probably Mikhail) explosion.
I assume the explosion was heard by Alexsandra as well, not just me?
[/sblock]

*'Well I'm done here Aleksandra, I'm gonna go check on the "hostage". I wonder what he's found this time...'

*I wander off, invisible, and trying to be quiet, while at the same time remaining perceptive!









*OOC:*



perception - flat pass
stealth - negative something hideous, lets assume I am telling no-one in particular how great I am, loudly.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jun 6, 2013)

Arthur arched his eyebrow, assuming space madness might have finally got to one of them.

*Well. private Mikhail Zhukov of Sierra Squad, no we haven't seen private morissette or captain Ghost, I guess we were hoping you could help us, also what was all that commotion about?*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jun 6, 2013)

He glanced down at the little alien, frowning slightly. It reminded him of something, or someone, though he wasn't sure who or what and though reluctant, he nodded to Ghost.
*
"Good idea... I'll go find the little fellas parents. Hold the lines till I get back, ey?"*

He ran towards the alien abodes, basically knocking door to door like a salesman, until he hopefully finds someone who would look after it. He did however realise he still had a language barrier so his sales pitch consisted of him standing at the door, pointing at the little alien, then pointing inside.









*OOC:*


perception check is 2 degrees of failure, and I think I'm running low on fate points so I'm sticking with that


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jun 6, 2013)

*Well we have toasters, injured locals, star seeker doppelgangers and invisible voices. So take your pick. 
*
He moved towards snowdrop in half circle trying to keep both it and Echo in his sight with his rifle still up.

*Also while we are on the topic my drone is gone and Ghost might have shot the other twin and then both of them got captured. But don't quote me on that one.
*
He approached snowdrop and carefully looked inside.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jun 6, 2013)

Rey smiled as she responded *"Mikhail Zhukov the Anvil that keeps Sierra safe with his Mighty Vehicle" she added before tensing "What did he do!? How do you know this, are you sure they are safe, what is his condition... Ghostie is going to be useless in these close quarters and Raymond needs someone to cover his fire base"*

She looked genuinely concerned, a flicker of mania as she considered every tactical possibility and every angle.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jun 7, 2013)

*There was that guy from star seeker, Carl. He said your brother was alive but loosing blood fast. Then I threw a grenade at him. He might have been lying.*









*OOC:*


2 Dos perception 4 DOS investigation


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jun 8, 2013)

*"Do you know it was Carl, was the transmission secure did he use the correct protocol?* she asked,panicking slightly less now... variables were falling in to place to doubt her brother's predicament.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jun 8, 2013)

*He said he was Carl , couldn't really check that since I have no idea who the hell is Carl to begin with. The transmission was most secure as he was standing in front of me, I still can't throw grenades over coms. And he did use all the correct protocols we have, all none of them.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Jun 9, 2013)

Somewhere? 

Raymond doesn't see much wrong with the alien in front of him. However Ghost can see a very peculiar Aura emanating from it, the creature than grasps the bar and start to bend them. You were in those cages, you are pretty sure you could never have bent those even if you wanted to.

Ghost looks everywhere and can't find anyone who is handing out guns. Many of the workshops that had guns are now empty, Ghost is starting to believe that they don't even have enough to arm themselves let along arm two strangers.

Raymond manages to deposit the small alien with someone, he isn't sure if the aliens he gave the small one to is their parents. At least they seem to be taking care of it however.

 Outside 

Looking around in Snowflake Mikhail sees the only thing that is missing is the power conduits to make her run, nothing else is taken from the Vehicle. Mikhail also knows they are replaceable as they are in standard repair kits. Likely isn't going to be an issue but why was the power conduits taken? 

[sblock=Mikhail]
*"Not that I know of, you were the only ones deployed. Why is there someone down with you?"*
[/sblock]

 Hostage 

The hostage is someone in a Sigma suit, inspecting him you realize he is male despite his visor being tinted for some reason masking his face. The man also has one side arm a pistol and standard jet boot upgrades on his legs. So presumably he is a scout for Starseeker, without opening his suit you can't tell his rank and name but you heard yelling about Carl. Maybe that is his name?


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jun 9, 2013)

*Oh leave the tank behind, it will be fine, we have a rearguard, they will look after it and not  off to god knows where while some dickwillard ransacks snowdrop. Oh no. No way, they are professionals.

*Mikhail stopped examining snowdrop and turned back to Echo. His faith in everything good and just in this world shattered to pieces.
*
So we have two people MIA. If they got themselves captured it would be either locals, then maybe one of our new best friends might help, or toasters in which case we might learn something from their remains. Unless you chaps found something else in there.

*[sblock=UN]
*Yeah, Carl. Wears sigma suit. Currently out cold after I threw a grenade at him.*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Siera]
*Just got conformation from our eye in the sky we have zero friendlies in our AO so keep an eye on this "Carl". And now that I think about it taking his weapons might be a good idea.*
[/sblock]


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jun 10, 2013)

Thinking: * Not a single weapon, nothing. My rifle has been stashed somewhere as has private mourisette's. These defences are never going to hold, they don't look like soldiers and their weapon's are just as likely to backfire as they are to fire. Damn it Ghost, think, you're about to enter a shitstorm and you have no way to defend yourself. Maybe if I can find another route out of...*

His thoughts broken as he picks up on the aura, he turn's his head towards to alien and watches. Stunned to silence.

Thinking: * That's interesting, I wonder what our friend is doing over there. Apart from the obvious.*

He stops in place, standing perfectly still,

Thinking: * Do I tell our captors about it, or do I let him loose. It's killed one of it's kind, so it might do so again, but with strength like that these others won't be able to stop him without taking casualties, and they'll be defending on two fronts.*

A voice chides from the back of his mind,

* And we both know in melee combat you'll be slaughtered. You couldn't even take down a raw recruit with your skills.*

It chuckles away, as Ghost tries to push it from his thoughts. He moves towards Ray..

* Have you noticed private? Seems our fellow prisoner is breaking free of his cage. I've never seen strength like it, even captain Bauhdric would struggle with such a feat, I'm sure he'd be able to do it but not as swiftly as that.*

Ghost places a hand on Ray's chest before he reacts to the news, whilst holding him there...

* Before you act though consider the options. We can inform the leader of this group and they'll split their defences in order to re-capture the prisoner, if it did indeed kill one of them. This will split their forces, because that thing has unworldly strength. This will serve two purposes, the creature will probably kill more of it's kind with this new power before making a break for it, and the frontlines will be weakened giving the toasters easy access to all this biological matter, including us and you're little alien friend that you grabbed. Another possibility is the alien flees, or heads towards wherever the weapons are kept, in which case we follow, arm ourselves and help defend these aliens. It may also join the attack and fight the toasters, not wanting to be harvested itself, giving us quite a powerful ally. I'm not your captain, I'm captain of Sierra. I will not stop you from acting, but I suggest we watch the prisoner to see how it acts, if it turns and moves aggressively towards the aliens we inform their leader. That is my plan, if you don't follow it the consequences will be on your head private.*

Ghost then removes his hands and moves towards the barricade that's being set up, paying no attention to the chaos that's surrounding him. He climbs to a vantage point, atop the barricade and watches the entrance and the hallway beyond that is being protected. The voice in his head breaks through again..

* You're a fool Ghost, you're going to get yourself killed. And for what? A bunch of strange creatures that beat you, restrained you, took away your pride and joy, allowed reaper to escape and then threw you into a cell like a common thief. What a waste.*

A secondary voice spoke too, one that Ghost recognised.

* That's exactly what I'm going to do.*

Keeping a cautionary eye on the alien breaking loose, he watched the corridor carefully, allowing his eyes to adjust to the bleakness that lay beyond, trying to pick out any movement.









*OOC:*


 Well that was longer then I anticipated ^^
         Perception: 6-5 = 1DoS
         Unseen sense: 8-8 = Flat pass
         Sarah's perception: 9-5 = 4DoS
         Sarah will also cast alert, but I can't remember the roll for it XD


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jun 10, 2013)

*There's nothing but dead aliens and deactivated defences in that bunker, you could potentially re-activate them but I'm not sure what that would accomplish. The toasters we found inside have been dealt with. 

I'm guessing our next course of action should be to somehow locate our errant compatriots. I'm assuming they haven't responded on their communicators?.
*
Arthur activated his communicator and tried to speak to Ghost and Ray,*Private Morissette, captain Ghost do you copy?
*








*OOC:*


Assuming they can't and don't respond







He turned to Bauhdric

*Orders captain?*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jun 10, 2013)

As J.D. enters the room, he see's the rather convincing figure of a star-seeker scout sitting in place looking like he just got hit by a grenade.
_'Well that explains the explosion I heard'_
Quickly analyzing the situation and all he knows of this captive, he walks over to the suit as if to help him to his feet.
*'Are you all-right friend? you appear to be in a pretty bad shape there, here let me help you.'*
as he reaches the prostrate figure J.D. quickly rips away the sidearm. A split second later, 'Carl' gets thrown away and stuck to the wall, near the ceiling, where a strategically placed gravity well holds him.
*'I'm sorry about that slight deception, but I can't let you have any freedom of movement at the moment. Would you mind telling me who you are, and how you came to be impersonating one of my squad?'*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jun 10, 2013)

*"Ey... You're not my captain no. But when you talk sense Ghost, I'm more liable to listen, ey? I'll stay close and watch it. Since you're not my captain and all, I'll choose the code words, so the code word to scream is 'Chocolate Donuts' if you need my help, cap'n. Good luck."* He winked, turning back to the escaping caged alien, watching him with a not so keen, but at least willing eye.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jun 11, 2013)

Bauhdric listens to what's going on. Mysteries and espionage where not his strongpoint, but he believed he had heard enough to make an informed decision.
*
We need to do everything in our power to save Brother-captain Ghost, and and the good private Mourissette. Is there any way we could potentially follow them to wherever they have wandered? I assure you, if they are cut off, there is no barrier that I cannot destroy; the irresistible force of my perfect musculature will make short work of locked doors and rubble. If this is not an option, then reactivating the defence systems may prove a helpful move; provided we can get this system to distinguish between Human and automaton. One presumes the defence systems aren't just for the bunker, and will activate systems throughout the complex."*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jun 11, 2013)

Mikhail finally eased up. 
*
Definitely Echo. Don't think anyone could copy that level of .....

**Also what makes you think that if the defense systems can in fact tell the difference between robots and us they won't shoot us anyway? Don't forget we didn't build them. Besides we need to sweep the rest of the facility first.*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jun 11, 2013)

*The only part of the defences that might be of use would be the cameras. It would be a risk to re-activate them, but I'll do my best to do so if you wish. In terms of finishing the sweep we still have some sort of prison block and a boarded up building to investigate.
Though I must ask private zhukov what is the rest of your squad doing? I would suggest that we act with all our personnel however depleted they might be. *


----------



## Nicholas Blanchot (Jun 11, 2013)

Blanchot coughs, feeling rather annoyed by the gravity well holding him in place. The questions inside of him were building up and he wasn't getting any answers to any of them. One minute, he's being praised for his fighting techniques and the next he's currently in this mess that he never asked to be in.
*
'Casse-toi, like a common prisoner of war.' *he murmured, mostly to himself before he figures he should... at least attempt to answer the question. *'My name is Nicholas Blanchot, though please, my last name will do monsieur. A man named Magi Hisin requested my assistance in his research into combat techniques. I enter the lab and after that, lights out.'

*This story sounded really fishy even to Blanchot's own ears, but it was the truth.


----------



## Universal_narration (Jun 13, 2013)

Outside 

The alien that came with you collapses on the ground and calls out in a shrill clicking voice, similar to that of a dolphin. It looks at you all, it seems to be thinking. It then makes a chirp similar to the inflection to when the groups have been agreeing on something or affirming something.









*OOC:*


 Where will the group go? The conversation between Tsuba and Blanchot has happened. What will you guys do now? 







 Somewhere? 

The corridor leading into the place is still silent, it almost seems like no-one is coming. In the confusion the alien in front of you manages to breakout of his cage. Ghost can see the aura around the alien die down to nothing. The alien makes a gruff sound at the pair of onlookers and starts to run away from the place they're in. It reaches a wall where it places it's claws on it for a bit before fastening it's claws into a bit of metal. It pulls off a panel off the wall and runs inside. Not caring for sealing it up again.

As the cage alien runs away the alarm ceases, all the other aliens that were pointing down the corridor start making chattering noises. There seems to be some bewilderment at the predicament, something is wrong but the group of aliens don't know what it is.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jun 13, 2013)

Thinking: * That was a little anti-climactic*

He steps down off the barricade and crosses over to where the cards are on the table. Picking them up he moves towards the leader of the aliens and points towards the cage where the alien just escaped. After which he draws his attention to the ground and places out the following cards. A claw pointing at himself, a pair of eyes, a picture of an alien (gesturing towards the now empty cage) and then he takes multiple cards that all depict energy and surrounds the alien card with them.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jun 16, 2013)

*"Okay, well then! Sitting here Idle is getting us nowhere! Lets have a look inside that boarded up building. I'm sure there must be something interesting contained therin. Even if we do not find our squadmembers, it is likely to grant us beneficial information!"*

He looks at the alien slumping over, and genuinely doesn't know what to make of it besides feel saddened by his injuries!


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jun 16, 2013)

*If you wouldn't mind letting us deal with the boarded up building. The other options looks a lot like a prison. Some unpleasant memories right there. Just need to wait till my squad mates finish establishing first contact and or torturing Carl.

*Over coms to Sierra.

*Our captain and his guard duty buddy pulled a disappearing act so get your asses in gear we have some searching to do. Also bring our new best friend outside too if he doesn't mind seems like Echo found him some company.*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jun 16, 2013)

Rey made herself busy as she moved over to the alien, trying to keep it talking not only to keep it concious but try and discern more of the alien's language, she had a base to go on trying to get it to talk about it's wounds and the medicine it needed, should at least give her a starting point.

_Got an 8 Vs a 9 for linguistics, willing to spend up to 4 destiny on it_


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jun 17, 2013)

*I suppose  it is not beyond the realms of possibility that they would be inside the prison building. I am ready to move when you are captain.*
He watched his squadmates deal with their alien friend patiently waiting for them to finish before they could move on.









*OOC:*


I'll happily go along with exploring wherever but as always I will follow my Bauhdrics decision
rolls for checking the building we eventually explore, pinging ultrasound regularly as always.
Perception:9-8= 1 DOS
Investigation:7-7= flat pass
Traps:6-5= 1 DOS


----------



## Nicholas Blanchot (Jun 17, 2013)

*"I suppose I should do a proper introduction, oui? My name is not 'Carl' or anything like that."* Blanchot practically spat out the name, mentally cursing whoever put him in his mess for coming up with a terrible name like that. *"Nicholas Blanchot, Squad Hotel." *

*"Monsieur Tsuba has established that I am 'uman and of my own mind and I am as they say 'one of ze good guys.' If you require someone to slice something terriblé into ribbons, I shall."* He adjusts both the swords hanging from his suit of armor as if to drive home that point.

This was as much of a declaration that he didn't want to be stuck and waiting to be retrieved and that he'd rather do something useful like help out.

*"But ah, I have not been briefed on planetside goings on so please, inform a humble ignorant man like myself can be of assistance. In fact, what squad is this?" *


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jun 17, 2013)

Tsuba arrives outside with the newest teammate to find the rest of his squad and (all?) the members of Echo standing talking, and deciding on a plan of action.
*'Ladies and Gentlemen I give you our newest guest, Mr Nicholas Blanchot. I have fully ascertained her credentials, and he is here to help us out.'*

Turning to Blanchot, and bowing deeply again.
*'Apologies Mr Blanchot, it was remiss of me to demand information from you, but not to return the favour.  We are Echo and Sierra squad, we found the outpost mostly abandoned at first, but have since run into a number of enemies. We have eliminated any threats in our primary search, however we have lost two of our members inside the compound, and one building remains unexplored. If you would join us, we need to find and retrieve our missing members, or at least their bodies and examine the contents of the remaining building. Once we have done that, we can determine what materials we can take with us back to starseeker.'
*
with all that said, Tsuba turns to the squad-members he has known a while now and follows them towards the final unbeknownst building.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jun 18, 2013)

*Well Captain since Echo is already rather french speaker heavy it would only make sense if you were to have Ca...Nicholas accompany you until we get back to his squad. So have fun!

*With that said Mikhail headed to the abandoned building. There was a high chance that Nicholas/Carl was going to return to being possessed and Mikhail was not planing on being in his vicinity when that happens.


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jun 18, 2013)

Rey piped up at the mention of french speakers, slipping into french *<Pleasure to meat you Monsieur Blanchot I hope we can work well together in Echo, I apologize for Mr Zhukov but Me and my brother are the only members of our squad who speak it fluently, how are you enjoying your stay planet side  you mentioned cutting people to ribbons, I am sure we can make glorious carnage together.>*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jun 18, 2013)

*Greetings private Blanchot, I suppose you may as well assist us in sweeping whichever building our captain decides. I assume you are a melee combatant, correct?*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jun 19, 2013)

Captain Bauhdric bows his head to the newcomer, a warm smile emerging under his helmet. Ah...This one looked like she shared the noble tradition of melee combat!

*"Hello! I am the captain of Echo squad. Alexander Bauhdric is the name, a worthy and mighty name passed down the Bauhdric line for generations!"
*
He thrusts his hand in Blanchot's direction so they might shake hands on this meeting, his power-fisted gauntlet a rather huge sight to see, even considering his massive frame!


----------



## Universal_narration (Jun 23, 2013)

Somewhere? 

The alien moves on its floating disk and calls out to some others, that then chase the other creature down the tunnels. The rest of the aliens there then return to their posts, other aliens are coming out of hiding seeing that the danger is for naught. A group of five aliens with weapons go out the tunnel, presumably to find what triggered the alarm. Other than that the aliens go back to their daily routine of surviving down here.

 Outside 

_ Rey you only need to spend 1, Aleksandra hasn't posted in a while so I will assume the other alien comes down. _

Rey keeps the alien conscious by keeping it awake through conversation. After talking with it a while you understand that it is trying to lead you somewhere safe, or at least safe according to it. Another alien this one smaller than the wounded one approaches. The pair of aliens start up a conversation and Rey can understand that they are explaining each others predicaments to each other. It also seems the pair do not know who each other are as there is an exchange of names. Afterwards the smaller one takes the wounded alien under one of its arms then the pair get up and walks past the rest of the squad who are talking amongst each other. The pair follow Mikhail to the abandoned boarded up building. Once they get there they wait for others to follow:

_ Doesn't matter who goes where, just pick one option and stick to it. I hope that you pick one then run with it, don't peek at both of them before choosing. _

[sblock=For those following]
It goes through a series of corridors sometimes taking pieces of the wall and opening them up into new corridors. This is quite a maze of weird interlocking tunnels. Arthur if he follows notices that there are traps here and this alien is taking routes to avoid them. The alien eventually reaches one trap that is untouched but the group can see there was a scuffle here and a large amount of blood. Someone was shot here and it wasn't an alien. The alien is really confused by the sight of red blood. The alien makes a series of clicks worriedly and hastily moves along through the tunnels until reaching a group of five aliens that are patrolling. This group draws weapons on them, your alien is shouting something at this new group but the new group is not letting down. They seem to be overly paranoid about something.
[/sblock]

[sblock=For those not following]
Snowdrop powers up again, the barrel of the main cannon turns around and points to whomever is standing around. The group scatters as a shot is fired. Snowdrop begins to move diverting it's attention to across the people who were left behind. There is a short static sound filling up the area, the group outside can hear the sounds of aircraft coming in. To all those outside Remi opens up a comms link.

*"Hey you guys on the surface, I've only found you guys on radar I hope the others aren't lost. You have incoming of a robot vessel similar to the ones that attacked the wanderer. Be Careful!"* Remi states.

[/sblock]


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jun 23, 2013)

[sblock=the cool group]*
This might have been the spot where Ghost shot the twin. Did they get lost in the tunnels, shot one another and then get captured or  did they get captured first and then did some blue on blue. Could of course be somebody else's blood but the cold reception does suggest that Ghost is somewhere nearby.

*Mikhail holsters his rifle.

*No point in antagonizing them any further, even if we come out on top I am not sure we can find our way back in this maze.

*[/sblock]


----------



## Ray Ray (Jun 24, 2013)

Ray relaxes a little as the security seems to die down, and makes his way back towards where he'd dropped off his little friend, hoping they were still around somewhere. There were lots of other aliens around him... but he felt he needed to protect the little one, for whatever reason. If he was a girl he'd blame his mothering instinct, but, well, he had nothing to blame but his capacity to just be goshdarned caring. Chicks dig hard muscled, soft centred guys,right? At least, thats what Raymond was telling himself right now.


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jun 25, 2013)

*For the group going in*


Spoiler



Alexander stands proud as the weapons are aimed upon him and the group. However, with the microsecond that it would take for them to pull the trigger, he was confident that he could catch all five bullets, and crush them between his armoured fists. Assuming they fired bullets, anyway...Either way, as they lowered their firearms, he bowed his head in a sign of greeting. Still, the sight of red blood in the corridoor worried him. Humans bleed red...


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jun 25, 2013)

[sblock=brave advance squad (not the chickens)]*I stand there looking small and sciencey, i.e. not a threat.
I think about how great I am.
That is all.
*[/sblock]


----------



## Aleksandra Zhukov (Jun 26, 2013)

Aleksandra maintained her seemingly endless stealth and fell in step behind those following.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jun 26, 2013)

[sblock= indoor group] Arthur fell into step behind his captain as the group headed into the boarded up building.

Noticing the traps he Opened his comms with his squad *Sir, these corridors are riddled with traps. Though our guide is circumventing  them I'm curious as to where it's taking us, whatever it is it's well guarded. 

*







*OOC:*


Traps: 9-5= 5 DOS. Are the traps similar to the ones found in the bunker? and I guess any other prominent features I notice about them





As they progressed down the corridors he tried to remember they way back out taking the occasional backwards glance to better orientate himself as well pinging his ultrasound to get a better idea of the layout and any other movement there might be.
As the tensions rose with the aliens Arthur maneuvered slightly behind Bauhdrics large frame, drew and concealed a smoke grenade, if a fight started they wouldn't be caught in the open.  [/sblock]


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jun 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Oh god, sooo many spoilers ^^. Oh that reminds me has destiny recharged for me yet? Or is this still considered the same scene?







After watching the group's of aliens head off in separate directions, Ghost decides to follow the group that started to head towards the tunnel where the alarm was triggered, if there's any chance, no matter how slim, it was Reaper, he wasn't about to give it up. He picked up the pictures pointing a claw to himself, then he motions to the tunnel the aliens just went down, and picks a picture of two aliens following each other. Before the leader has a chance to respond, Ghost nods and moves off. He looks for the looming figure that is Ray and picks him out easily.

* I'm following their scouting party, we need to find a way out of here. If you intend to stay here private can you try to find out where our weapons are, I have a feeling this isn't over just yet. Something caused that alarm to trigger, and I can almost guarantee it wasn't friendly. I'm trusting you private not to leave me behind should our squads find us before I return.*

He takes on a serious look..

* However, if things get bad make sure you escape. You're no good to anyone dead, plus who'll let the squads know that I'm still down here if you die? If I find anything I'll let you know.*

As he turns to walk off he stops briefly, then turns back to Ray

* One last thing private....Cute kid, he looks just like you.*

A slight hint of a smile creeping onto his face as he turns away and walks towards the tunnel the alien scouting party went down. On internal comms..

* Sarah, lights out.*

They both fall into shadow and catch up with the scouting troop.









*OOC:*


 Ghost stealth: 6-4 = 2DoS
         Sarah stealth: 3-7 = -4
         Ghost Perception: 8-5 = 3DoS
         Sarah Per': 5-5 = Flat pass
         Ghost Unseen sense: 7-8 = -1 (spending 1 destiny to make it flat pass)


----------



## Nicholas Blanchot (Jun 30, 2013)

After all those introductions and shaking of hands and everything else, Nicholas decided to stay outside. Not because he was a chicken, but he figured that he might as well keep watch to prevent stealthy backattacks on the group going in. They were of course, in a hostile situation. 

That's when he heard the comms link going off and he listened carefully.

*"Do we have any more info or are we to just assume that we shall... how do the Americans put it? Bust a cap in their asses should they approach us?"*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jul 1, 2013)

*OOC:*



heya chaps and chapettes, I will be roaming the counrtyside for the next few weeks, and thus unable to post, so Tsuba will find a nice corner in one of the return shuttles and nap for a few minutes/hours/days
I'll see you all again when I'm back in internet range


----------



## Universal_narration (Jul 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Inside + Ghost







Much of the group stands around letting the alien do his talk. Arthur does notice that the traps are indeed similar though these ones are either really deadly or made for wounding with nothing in between.

After a little while the new group of aliens lower their guns. Your friend waves you along and you follow close behind.

Meanwhile in a corner watching the exchange and the group going back to where the aliens came from is Ghost. He too has no idea what the exchange was about but does know they are headed back to the base.

Once the group is at the base, it takes them quite a lot of twists and turns. They find themselves in a large bunker area with only one exit. The tunnel they just came in on. There is a central building with a few soldiers marked around it who are more well equipped than the rest of the group. Around the edges of the encampment is basically a shantytown of very scared aliens seeing even more of these strange suited men.

The aliens usher the group into the central building where they see an alien similar to the big ones with smaller claws on arms, sat on a floating hover disk. The alien makes a couple noises at the group. Those with linguistics are starting to pick up what is in effect a greeting.

[sblock=2 DOS for linguistics]
The alien says words to the effect: *"Greetings, I have seen some of your kind already. I presume you are here for the same reason, oh you don't understand what I am saying let us do this card thing all over again."*
[/sblock]

A screen is presented to the group with a huge amount of cards that can be clicked and shown. The alien then clicks through a couple of the cards for the group showing the following.

A claw pointed towards you, a show of confusion, then a show of a group of alien military soldiers.

_ OOC: There is quite a lot of different cards, if you can think of something shown pictorially is likely there and you can try to use it in conversation. _









*OOC:*


 Outside 







*"You will likely have to bust a cap in their ass!"* Remi says *"Don't reveal yourselves unless absolutely necessary, they might not know you are on the surface. Possibly use that to your advantage?"*

Snowflake sweeps the area looking for Blanchot that has gone into hiding, Blanchot has the options of entering one of the four buildings easily or try to do something about this rogue tank.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jul 2, 2013)

Upon returning to the camp he watches as his fellow starseekers get ushered into the central building. He heads over towards Ray

* Whatever it was that triggered the alarm, it's long gone. Your squad has just turned up, they must have finished sweeping the other buildings.*

He then walks towards the central building, arriving a few minutes after the squad has been shown in and engaged conversation with the 'leader'. 

* I see echo has found it's way to this little slice of paradise. Private Mourisette is also here, safe, though currently engaged with his little alien friend, so captain Bauhdric, anything of consequence to report? Also, how's my squad doing? I've been unable to contact anyone outside this building since I entered, I did relay my co-ordinates before I headed in but my squad were in combat at the time.*

The stone look on his face, the mask people have grown accustomed too.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jul 2, 2013)

Mikhail emerged from behind the monolith of Captain Bauhdric's torso.

*Nice to see you too captain. *Mikhail waved and switched to a more serious tone.* We cleared the building, found some toasters and one of the aliens inside, the one that is not bleeding to death slowly, the bleeding one is Echo's. I tried sending a  drone to you but it went missing and we found the tank sabotaged although I think I can fix it given some right parts. How has your day been. Oh and before I  forget we met your friend, charming fellow, we left him with Remi. How come you never mentioned you had a friend in the Hotel squad?*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jul 2, 2013)

Turning to mikhail....

* Friend? I know no-one else outside echo and sierra, there's a member of hotel squad here as well? What happened to the rest of their squad? Why was he sent down here? I was under the impression that sierra and echo were the planetside team, why would a member of hotel squad be here. Did you get my 'friends' name?*

After a brief pause

* You'll probably find your drone laying around this building somewhere, the aliens have set up some sort of jamming device, hence the reason I couldn't contact anyone. If you're drone works on a similar frequency to the toasters then it's likely it was knocked out as well. Though you're guess would be as good as mine as to where it might have entered the jamming field. Well my day was....interesting we'll say.*

After taking a short-pause to catch his breath.

* I followed private Mourisette in here when he breached without my order, due to a communication error. Once inside I found him looking at a trap, we found our friends here. They didn't take to kindly to me and captured us. It's only recently we were released and spent the time trying to communicate with them. Other then that something tripped their sensors just before you got here but we couldn't find it, and there was another alien...*

He moves to the doorway and gestures to the cell and hole in the wall

* Like us he was a prisoner until he decided to bend the bars of his cell and make his escape through that tunnel. Some aliens were sent after it but they've yet to return, from what I could gather it seems that alien had killed another of it's kind, but I've no idea why or when. As you can probably guess 'alien' isn't my second language, and I've only been able to use these pictures to from some sort of conversation.*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jul 3, 2013)

*He said his name was Carl. He mentioned you being captured and something about you shooting the Canadian by accident, so I assumed you ran into him outside.*


----------



## Nicholas Blanchot (Jul 3, 2013)

Blanchot was just one man and there was a tank. He could go and fight it, he did have two swords that could cut through metal and a suit with rocket boots. But he weighed up his options. At this moment in time, self preservation is probably an option since he probably should go back to the Wanderer in one piece so that he can find the rat who put him into this situation in the first place. So in his mind, a sneak attack would be good. 

For now, he's going to head into one of the buildings so that he can get into the optimal position for such an attack.









*OOC:*


 Any of these buildings have a second floor?


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jul 3, 2013)

Thinking: * That name again, I've got enough to deal with I don't need another mystery person claiming to know me*

*If I intended to shoot private Mourisette I can guarantee he wouldn't walk away from it. I don't miss or accidently hit anything, I always hit my intended target. That being said I havn't accidently shot him either, seems this Carl character has lied to you about that. Might have even lied about his name for all we know, when we get out of here I'll be sure to have a chat with him, and the rest of hotel squad for that matter.*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jul 5, 2013)

Rey smiled and spoke to the alien *<As fun as playing cards would be I figure it would be quicker if we just talked no>* she said, tapping on a keypad to give the rough specifics of what he is saying to the rest of the group. She smiled gently as she paused *<Just to make sure we are on the same page, why do you think we are here... um... what would you prefer I called you>*, she was slow as she spoke, taking time to enunciate each word and double check her logic, she probably did sound a little simple to the aliens.

_2 Destiny to get the 2DOS_
(imagine her typing in internetspeak, lot of dropped vowels and shorthand, why this won't be spoilered)


----------



## Ray Ray (Jul 5, 2013)

*"He does? I... Wait a minute!"*

He waited for Ghosts return and ran over as he spotted Ghost rejoining more members of the planetside team.

*"Ey! Wait up! You'll be pleased to know I'm fine, and so is cap'n triggerunhappy. Nah I'm just messin' with you Ghost. Private Morissette reporting for...continued... duty. Cap'n, Campbell, Reybunny, good to see you're in tip top shape, ey?"*
He didn't even mention the small alien he was giving a piggyback... Nor the fact that he'd left his post and therefore his team unguarded, or that he was nearly shot through the head by Ghost. Some things were just better left unsaid or saved till debriefing.


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Jul 8, 2013)

*Ah, private Morissette glad to have you back. I see you've made a friend, your sister is just attempting to communicate with these creatures.*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jul 9, 2013)

*Ah and here is private **Morissette**, with severe lack of gunshot wounds to the head no less. So obviously captains friend was mistaken. Any idea why he would tell us that Captain shot you, private? Or maybe it was an honest mistake, I guess it is hard to pay attention to things when you are an evil incorporeal voice.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jul 10, 2013)

He nodded to private Campbell before his attentions were gained by Mikhail.He paused in thought trying to find a good way to explain it without getting into the complexities of the situation.
*"A hostile tried to use me as a human shield ; Fortunately your captain didnt shoot, but the hostile did escape... What was worse is he appeared to know both of us. My guess is whomever you met was the coward that nearly made ghost kill me..." *
He clamped his hand over his mouth.
*"I mean he wasn't trying to kill me he was trying to shoot the hostile, ey?"*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jul 10, 2013)

Mikhail cracked a small grin.*

I can see how that would be an unpleasant situation to find yourself in but on the bright side if it is the same person we are talking about then you will be able to tell him how you feel about being used as a human shield once we get back to the surface. Did he drop a name while trying to get your skull ventilated? Maybe Carl?


*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jul 10, 2013)

Ghost returns his attention towards Mikhail and Ray

* He never did fully understand me, he must have thought my hatred was enough for me to turn my back on the people I've sworn to serve with. It never sat right with him, how I could show mercy. That word does not exist in his vocabulary. There was no name miha, I only know his codename, as he only knows mine. He could have been this mystery Carl who turned up on the surface, if he is, then I will execute him without hesitation. I've missed one opportunity, I won't miss a second.*

He takes a breath and looks around

* Assuming I can find my rifle before we leave that is*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jul 10, 2013)

*Ok that is a start. I don't really care about the story behind it so keep it to yourself if you wish but I need to know who or what he is and what he is capable of, because when we have somebody who wants all of us dead **possessing starseeker members **I say we have a big ing problem.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jul 10, 2013)

* I doubt it's my friend, he wouldn't have been so easy to capture. This Carl will be someone else, whether he's hostile or not is yet to be determined. So I don't know anything about him, or what his abilities are.*

He let's out a small sigh,

* After all it was a Carl who contacted me and told me to hold my fire, when Ray was taken hostage.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jul 10, 2013)

As Ghost mentioned his rifle, he frowned.
*
"Oh yeah... they have Rexxar too. I almost forgot about that part. I'm not about to start a war with an alien race but if they've taken him apart I'll be none too happy...Theres never been a rocket launcher so reliable, ey?"* He glanced at the little alien. *"Sorry little friend. I don't know if you understand a word I'm saying, but I might have to shout n' curse for a bit later if my gun's broken."* He patted its head.
*
"Wait... The only reason you didn't shoot me is because somebody else told you not to?"*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jul 10, 2013)

*Well he sounded rather hostile. He knows your name but not anybody else,  he has little information about starseeker or our current doings but is somehow able to hijack the MDA's or mind control the users. Hacker? Maybe a VI? Oh and I never said anything about capturing him. More of an exorcism with explosives.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jul 10, 2013)

* Not exactly, I knew at that range my bullet would have tore through and hit you, so I was hesitant. Shooting a comrade is something I don't do, so I held off. I was looking for an opening to fire but it never appeared. But then this Carl contacted me and said it was useless, and that even if I wanted to I couldn't hurt him. So he was never actually here, I have no idea how he managed to impose his image into this world. Though I'm hoping it means he's nearby, then I can finish what started all those years ago.*

Returning to mikhail

*If he is a hacker or a VI he's an adept one, he managed to crack through the jamming in this place to radio me. Which means he has my frequency, and knows his way around jammers. For all we know he could be listening in on this conversation right now. I still intend to have a chat with him, and hotel squad, and the commodore. I have real issues with my superiors going behind my back, and if he required 'exorcising' he was a danger and that endangered the mission. How can a force work effectively if the squads are shooting at each other?*


----------



## Universal_narration (Jul 11, 2013)

* Inside *









*OOC:*


 Huh.. okay reading through this the only reply I can offer is the one to Rey currently as no-one is making any other action other than talking at the moment. 







*<You can understand our speech? Parts of it, which is a start. Makes this easier.>* The alien on the disc nods at Rey * <You may call us Urudra, the others like here 'say' you are fighters coming to explore? Is that correct?">* Rey is getting the hang of the language, she is beginning to understand some of the nuances, she might not be able to speak it all that well but understanding is coming quickly. The  alien continues *<We are here in hiding, you are trapped here just like us now.>*

* Outside *

Nicholas goes into the nearest building with two floors which happens to be the satellite building he was just being held captive in. As he runs up to get a better view he can see the tank is still looking for him. It is moving albeit slowly scanning the area. Nicholas is unsure if it should be moving that slowly normally but the tank might just be cautious. Before turning the barrel seems to point in the direction the treads will turn too. Most tank drivers would not telegraph this, maybe the tank driver inside this one is a bad one? If that's the case at least Nicholas might have some advantage in saving his skin here. The back of the tank is still open, inside Nicholas can see a small mini bar, Nicholas wipes his eyes a bit in disbelief. Yes the mini-bar is still there, why is that there?


----------



## Ray Ray (Jul 11, 2013)

He looked over at Rey, wondering why she hadn't said hello yet, then realised she was talking with the alien. He turned to the small alien he was carrying around.
*
"What a show off,ey...? Hm, you don't have a name. Or you probably do but I don't know it... Maverick. I'll call you Maverick. Thats a good name for now, I guess."*

He thought for a moment, looking away then back at the alien.
*
"Come to think of it, I'm not quite sure why I didn't just leave you with those other aliens. Though maybe you're safer here. Mr Raymond is pretty buff after all, ey?"* He prattled on, probably appearing quite odd to his fellow soldiers. For a brief second he thought maybe the space air was getting to him and he was in fact going mad, but dismissed it quickly.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jul 11, 2013)

Ghost visibly facepalms...

* Private mourisette why do you still have that alien child with you? It's not a pet or a stray that you can just pick up and walk off with. It might have family here, which in effect makes you a child abductor. Our relations with these aliens are dicey at best, do you not fear this might provoke an aggressive response? Also....*

He looks towards the alien in the middle and Rey. But decides not to finish his sentence, and watch and wait to see what was happening.

*Thinking: Is she really communicating with it? They're making similar noises towards each other I guess, how was she able to pick up the language in the short time we were here, that's quite impressive if she has.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Jul 11, 2013)

*"Don't listen to him, Maverick. Hes just jealous that I found you first."*


----------



## Alexander Bauhdric (Jul 12, 2013)

*"Miss Mourisette once again demonstrates her tactical worth; her speed of thought is just as valuable in missions as Arthur's explosions, Mr Mourissette's artillery, and my beautiful and glorious pectorial muscles." *The captain finally weighs in, bowing his head to the negotiator as a compliment, before turning to Ghost. *"Your team seems to be relatively intact, brother-captain. I am glad that you and Mr Mourisette are doing well. Still, we cannot remain here forever. We should start considering our options. Perhaps if we can move these newfound friends to a safe location; perhaps an isolation ward on the wanderer, then perhaps we can get to work surely understanding their plight more seriously. Regardless of what plan we execute, however, I am certain that you'll agree with me in saying that we're not in the finest of positions right here. An unknown foe, in unknown number and unknown strength. In order to win a battle, one must first know the battle."
*
Smiling to Mr Mourissette under his helmet, he bowed his head to him. *"I am sure you were nothing but safe in Captain Ghosts hands. It is the duty of a captain to use all of his natural resources, be it natural intelligence or god-given might, to protect his fellow soldiers under his command, be they squad-mates or otherwise. Isn't that right, Brother-captain? This virtue is more important than anything else. It is what separates baseless warriors from knights and soldiers."

*







*OOC:*


((My replies are as slow as ever -_- I apologise!))


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jul 12, 2013)

*And sometimes life reminds me that things could be worse. *Said Mikhail to himself. 

*​I am not sure how good of an idea is moving them. Besides the lack of space, air and food there is also the issue of them probably not trusting us enough. Also it is not like the Wanderer is unreachable by the toasters. If anything it is a more obvious target.*


----------



## 'Ghost' (Jul 12, 2013)

Ghost thinks for a moment before speaking up..

* The duties of a captain are not so simple, yes we have to keep our squad alive, a captain is nothing without the squad he or she commands. But we also need to ensure we complete our mission objectives, a captain whose every mission ends in failure is not fit to lead.*

He looks down for a moment..

*Thinking: Such as my recent failure, resulting in the capture of myself and private mourisette. As well as leaving the squads without their rearguard. Snowdrop has been sabotaged as a result and a hostile used a disguise as one of us in order to get close to the squad, risking not only the mission but the lives of my squad. That is a catastrophic failure in my books. The fact that it turned out well and the hostile was neutralised has nothing to do with me, merely luck and the judgement of my squad without their leader.*

He looks back up and towards the squad assembled there...

* I agree with Miha though, we have limited resources available to us. I sympathise with the plight of the aliens, but we can't afford to take on an entire species. We have limited food and no guarentee we'll find any more. Not to mention we don't understand their biology, and the environment they need to be kept in to survive, we have our MDAs to provide us with the atmosphere we need, they have no such luxury. There's the issue that they don't trust us enough, that much is true, but I'm not sure I trust them. We'd be exposing the civilian population of the wanderer to a possible hostile entity. That's not just the aliens themselves but any pathogens or such they might bring with them. Also, if we did secure them in a wing of the wanderer, they would require a guard force, further weakening our strength. If another large scale assault from the toasters comes, and our alien friend who fused with yourself captain doesn't turn up, we will need every available soldier to repel the attack.*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Jul 13, 2013)

*The aliens should know the area and if we are lucky might even know where the toasters base of operation is. Plus if we plan any kind of direct action they can reduce the advantage in numbers the toasters have over us, especially if we can equip them with some of our weaponry. Even if we try covert action they could potentially provide enough distraction. 

Now we just need to find out how to shut down toaster operation here, or at the very least ground it so that it cannot interfere with or threaten the wanderer although denying toasters whatever they are looking for as well as finding out exactly what that something is would be nice as well.*


----------



## Ray_Ray (Jul 15, 2013)

*<You are mostly right there, we are explorers and I have managed to understand how you communicate... but I would say we are not trapped, Not only are we well armed and skilled to break free from what is trapping us here, I believe we may be able to help eachother>*

She paused, rolling on the balls of her feet for a moment *<When one of your species cried out it augmented with our energy>* she makes a small display of paksis energy to make sure they were on the right page *Do you naturally manipulate this energy? Can you work with it? If so we may be able to help each other even more>*


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Jul 30, 2013)

*J.D. Awakes*

As J.D. arose from his self enforced stasis, he felt a strange tingling on his neck, something wasn't right.
As he wandered back around the facility nothing looked out of place, everything was as it should be in a run down dump that has been attacked several times over, but still...
Finally he got to where he had left his team-mates almost 2 weeks before, and it was then he realized what was amiss; It wasn't just that everything was as it should be, it was that everything was as it was. Two weeks had passed, he was sure of that, both his pocket-watch and the timer on his portable stasis field were working normally, but nothing had changed, even his fellow squad members had barely moved.

As J.D. observed them, it appeared as if nothing was amiss, they acted normally enough, so he decided it best not too mention it, but still... this was a strange phenomenon indeed.
As the conversation became banal (a rather quick conversion, as usual) he started to wonder on this curiosity;  Could this be a form of solipsistic existence? He tried to think back to other periods of his life, and sure enough, nothing important happened without his conscious input.  He had just never been in stasis long enough to notice before.

'_What does this mean for my importance to the world then?'
_
Surely this could not be what he thought, that he was the sole creator and occupant of the universe? he was...God? This would have to be considered in more depth. What impact does this have on the starseeker mission? Was this all just a self gratifying dream? 

Yes. Clearly.


----------



## Universal_narration (Aug 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I've been without internet for the past 10 or so days and internet has been going on the fritz here. Then there is the stag that some of us are going to so. What I shall do is post an update post sometime on the Sunday when everything has calmed down. Watch for that, I will try to give a booster shot into the game.


----------



## J. D. Tsuba (Aug 3, 2013)

*OOC:*



No worries, just thought an extra level of god complex couldn't hurt


----------



## Universal_narration (Aug 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Right, I'll try to post one time a day to catch up a little. If there are no posts I won't update anything but I'll try to update anything that is posted each day. 







 Inside 

At Rey's question the Alien replies. * <One of us? The sick one you mean? Is she alright? She was prematurely broken from her pod. Someone thought her to be a gift of god when we first found her. Some revered her, it is a long story if you wish to hear it. It however effectively comes down to some extremists thought she would save us from the attack. She did although.. she was upset and I'm not sure why. I'm surprised you met her without her killing you. That girl is not the only one though, there was another trapped in that cage. He escaped in the commotion of the emergency alarm on the surface. I didn't know that anyone was still alive up there, someone must have pressed it to warn us. We are still on edge maybe the enemies are waiting for us up there.>*

The Alien makes a weird clicking sound. * <You say you are trained in warfare, do you know of our enemies? We know naught about them other than they dissect us for parts and take us away. They are not interested in our weapons nor our armour. They took the strongest first which is why we have barely any soldiers left. It is just us civilians left.>*

The rest of the group start talking about a plan to get rid of the 'toasters'. As they converse they notice however an emergency beacon code released from the surface. The code they recognize as 'Man alone' against an enemy force. The group seems to be missing one of their new crew members. They wonder what has happened, going up now might be perilous but perhaps establishing communication might be a first port of call. Unless of course the group can come up with something better.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 6, 2013)

*"Man alone...? Wait, whos up there, ey? Theres no one missing...?"* He looked around quickly, counting group members to make sure he wasn't imagining things.


----------



## 'Ghost' (Aug 6, 2013)

* So miss Mourisette can you actually understand what they are saying to you? You seem to be engaged in a conversation of sorts, at least that's what I'm guessing is going on. That or you're clicking randomly at an alien species, which seems a little unusual at best. If you can communicate with it, can you find out where our weapons are? Currently myself and your brother are at a slight disadvantage. As for the man alone, couldn't that be our mutual friend who apparently knows me from hotel squad?*


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Aug 6, 2013)

*"It would seem reasonable that the person in question is private Blanchot. If he's sending that message It would seem that the toasters may have returned to the surface. I'm no tactical expert but I feel that allowing the toasters to overrrun the surface would leave us somewhat trapped. If we're going to re-establish comms would it be pertinent to move closer to the surface for less interference and avoiding giving away this particular stronghold?"  *​


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Aug 7, 2013)

*Well either Carl is in the  so if we hail him he will just tell us as much, or this is a trap then if we hail Carl he will still tell us he is in the  so might as well go there and check it out. After all we don't leave our own behind, presuming Carl is one of us ... this is just confusing. 

So who is with me.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 7, 2013)

*"I'm with you, even if I can't get Rexxar back, Misha is on the surface still...I hope, ey? I can pick her up on the way. Sorry to disturb your conversation dear sister, but the ethereal Cap'n is right. Though if they say anything to the tune of 'oh yeah, we destroyed those' I'd appreciate you keeping that to yourself, ey?"*


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Aug 7, 2013)

*No I am rather sure I am standing right here.*


----------



## Universal_narration (Aug 7, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Mikhail is invisible, no-one sees him! 

If there is anything the group would like to do post it in your next post I'll update what is happening on the surface here.







As the group arrives at the surface they see the unmanned snowflake moving around seemingly looking for a target. The emergency signature for the fellow member of starseeker is coming from the second story of the Satellite building, the tank is patrolling near this area. As soon as anyone steps outside the office building they hear a repeating loop from Remi.

*"Any squad members out there that here this. A vessel is approaching the planet. The same size vessel that attacked the Wanderer. I expect incoming be careful! If it gets hot I will withdraw, send out a distress call if you need Evac if I have left atmosphere. Stay alive, Planetside crew!"*

The group can tell that the enemy vessel hasn't landed yet but Snowflake seems to be a problem. Likely the enemy will touchdown nearby they have time to set up something to surprise the enemy as long as that tank doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Mikhail Zhukov (Aug 7, 2013)

*While we might not have all the facts here I think it is safe to guess that Snowdrop is trying to kill Carl so assume it is hostile. *Mikhail stooped to think for a second and then addressed Ray, or Raymond, he wasn't sure and didn't really care * Private give me two minutes and then get its attention. I will go around and try to jump in while it is distracted.* 

He prepared to leave but stopped for a second.

*Oh and do try to not get killed by it, I have enough crap on my service record already.*


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


 The difference between Rey and Raymond right now is really obvious anyway, their paxis suits are completely different heh 







*"2 minutes?!? Right, thats 2 minutes to find Misha,ey? I've already nearly been killed by one of your squad today so one more near death experience won't hurt. We're going to need Snowdrop back if those are 'toasters' on there way regardless, ey?"*

He grinned before parting, hoping to hell the gun he spoke of was still there.









*OOC:*


 Is it there where I left it? otherwise, I suppose calling the tank names and quoting war films will have to suffice as a distraction technique XD


----------



## Arthur Campbell (Aug 11, 2013)

*"In the interests of maintaining squad strength, take this" ​ 

*







*OOC:*


Casting blast shield on Raymond: 7+7=14: flat pass






*
In the meantime, is it possible to establish where this hostile vessel is approaching from? we could set up an ambush or at least fight from an advantageous position  for once. 
*


----------



## Universal_narration (Aug 19, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Okay sad to say, either I'm going to have to kill the game or put it on mega long hiatus. I have no internet for 3 whole weeks.. oh yea! By then I don't expect many people to remember to post about the game. If I can drum up the interest again I might boot this up once more but until then I shall have to close the Starseeker team down. Hopefully one day we can see more adventures from the crazy crew.


----------

